# First Halloween sighting in stores...



## Frankie's Girl

I had to go by Michael's today, and they were putting out their fall foliage and large/small black crows, owls and decorative pumpkins.

I am THRILLED.


----------



## maximpakt

I think back now, to how many years I have sat reading this forum non stop as all the news of halloween stuff arrives. It still never gets old.


----------



## Terra

Oh my! I'm now officially behind. Ahhhhh.....


----------



## 13mummy

Ohhhh I was wondering if the fall stuff would be out soon. Since my mother-in-law just bought some summer clearance stuff this past weekend from Micheals.


----------



## marsham

Joanne's was clearing out their summer aisles getting ready for Fall and Halloween. It's so exciting.


----------



## theedwin

I was at Dollar Tree tonight and over heard a couple of ladies commenting on how Halloween "was right around the corner". I laughed to myself and thought of you guys! LOL


----------



## Guest

I am heading to Michael's in the morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ahhhhhh........New Spooky Town..........Like I need any more.......


----------



## pandora

maximpakt said:


> I think back now, to how many years I have sat reading this forum non stop as all the news of halloween stuff arrives. It still never gets old.


Oh my gosh - isn't that hysterical? I always love it when friends say "oh are you still into that?"....well DUH ! And new stuff in the store just makes your day and gets the Halloween juices flowing!!!


----------



## MHooch

How exciting!! (No, it never gets old  ) I don't go into Michael's except in the fall  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

13mummy said:


> Ohhhh I was wondering if the fall stuff would be out soon. Since my mother-in-law just bought some summer clearance stuff this past weekend from Micheals.


Is it even technically summer yet? Wow the seasons are melding into one.


----------



## Rikki

I soooooo love just walking through the aisles of Halloween stuff, even if I'm not buying anything. It just seems right.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Holy crap, I was just telling my wife it would probably come out after the 4th, she thought I was nuts til she thought about it a few. HMMM I have a 40 percent off coupon they gave me last weekend!


----------



## pumpkinman

That is great it is getting closer


----------



## eanderso13

pandora said:


> I always love it when friends say "oh are you still into that?"....well DUH !


LOL! I walked into a meeting at work last week and one guy says, "So, you working on Halloween stuff yet?" And I start to talk about how behind I am and what I'm building and my boss walks in and says, "What are you guys talking about?" to which I reply, "My Halloween stuff!" and he says, "Oh, you're doing that big display again?" And my immediate thought... "No, I just spent thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours and days last year to do it once..." (I just moved to Kansas last year, so people here have only seen it once).

Some people just don't get it! 

But Hooray for Michael's! But I do recall people on the forums last year talking about Halloween stuff coming out early and most of the stores in our lovely bible-belt state didn't have anything until nearly August!


----------



## MorbidMariah

I've been keeping my eye out at Michael's and Joann's around here, but so far, they are *just* beginning to sale out the Summer stuff, opening up a few aisles. Woohoo! I LOVE when the Halloween stuff starts to come out! It just starts to get that buzz going in the air!


----------



## Kenpilot

This is awesome!!! I was just reading some of my old threads from last year and oe of them I started was a very similar thread that I wrote when I came home from Michael's right after the 1st of July. But now that its started even earlier I'm so excited!! Im going to Michaels today just to get warm fuzzy feeling again that Halloween is just around the corner! Wait a Minute! That means I'm way behind in my props!! ...as usual ...


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy

Does anyone know if there are any Nichael's in Indiana and if so, where. I need some crows.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy

That should have been Michael's.


----------



## Laredo

Glad to hear that so many others eagerly await the first autumn/halloween/falloween merchandise sightings.

I detest the acceleration of the calendar that the retail world embraces, for example, finding the first box of Valentine's Day cards awkwardly planted on the denuded shelves of a thoroughly trashed retail store, bleak in their nakedness, reflecting the bitter end of the glorious Autumn-Halloween-Thanksgiving-Hanukkah/Christmas run. 

When it comes to Fall and Halloween, however, they can't start soon enough for me!

I was in a Hobby Lobby store on May 29th and above the Independence Day decor near the front of the store, there were a small assortment of ceramic pumpkins, upon one of which were engraved the words "Autumn Greetings". I got a little giddy at the sight.


----------



## spookytown king

i was in michaels a few months ago and the lady said that in late july they will be putting old spookytown stuff out for clearance, not sure if she was telling the truth or what but i better get saving for the new spookytown, i have nowhere to put anything in my village, but when i walk down the isle an hear all the houses i cant stop myself from buying something. i always sacrifice for spookytown lol....gas in my car or spookytown? hmmm...spookytown!!!


----------



## RedSonja

How exciting!! And a little scary....As i've gotten older time just seems to move more quickly. The years are just flying by! For now, I want to embrace summer (even tho I hate it!) so that I can enjoy being 36 for as long as I possibly can! 

That being said, I always look forward to the first sightings of fall/Halloween merch. Also enjoy when the fall catalogs start arriving at home! Can't wait!! Oh,wait...yeah,... I can.


----------



## Wolfman

All I can say is, ``OMG, WTF, we haven`t even had Summer Solstice yet!``


----------



## 22606

Wolfman said:


> All I can say is, ``OMG, WTF, we haven`t even had Summer Solstice yet!``


How about we just skip Summer altogether this year and go right straight into Fall and Halloween? Seriously, though, I can't wait until all the stores start putting out Halloween merch


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Let the spending *BEGIN!*


----------



## OctoberChill

I was in Michael's last week and they didn't have anything yet. I guess I'll have to stop back by there.

It should be about time for Garden Ridge to start putting their stuff out, if any of you have one of those nearby. I've been too busy to swing by there but they always have a good selection out by mid June. They put their stuff out very slowly but by mid July they've got their whole Halloween inventory on the shelves. 

My wife got to where she hates Garden Ridge with a passion because I drag her out there at least twice a week throughout the summer. It's the only place I can really get that early Halloween fix


----------



## adam

Yes usually after the 4th of july, the fall stuff than the Halloween stuff starts to come out. Depends on the store, two Halloween's ago - the Michaels manager "doesn't like Halloween," so he put all the stuff out right before he was required to. I hope that the manager has changed in the last two years. Joanns and Beverlys crafts usually put their stuff out early. Its always very exciting when the stores put out their Halloween stuff. I am with you guys on getting our early Halloween fix!

Our summer heat is officially going to start, and I am REALLY not looking forward to it. I am not really a shorts wearing, summer activies, going outside (for extended periods of time), kind of guy. I prefer it slightly on the cold side as its usually cold around Halloween. Its hard to get into the Halloween spirit and have to suffer through summer heat. We are supposed to get air conditioning, and I hope we do. Any of you guys and gals have a hard time dealing with summer and can't freakin wait until its cold with Halloween around the corner?


----------



## maximpakt

I hope to get to a garden ridge soon, I have heard so many great things but havent brought myself to drive the hour and a half to the nearest one.


----------



## Curlgoddess

I knew they'd start soon! I had better get over there, I have a 50% off coupon to boot! =) BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## adam

never heard of Garden Ridge, what is it?


----------



## adam

Garthgoyle said:


> How about we just skip Summer altogether this year and go right straight into Fall and Halloween? Seriously, though, I can't wait until all the stores start putting out Halloween merch


I second this btw! Every year I say this and wonder if there is anywhere I can move where it doesn't get warm.


----------



## Laredo

> never heard of Garden Ridge, what is it?


It's a big box retailer that sells all kinds of crap for the home, including some pretty cool Halloween stuff. 

I usually make my annual trip in during July to see if the great pumpkin has arrived yet.


----------



## adam

Cool! I just looked up their website, no stores in California.


----------



## Mandathewitch

The michaels down the street from me put out all of their Fall Foliage last week... Of course it helps that my sister-in-law works there... She gets 50% off one item every day... We abuse her to death let me tell you! I considered applying there for a part time job for the discounts, and to find out about all the new stuff coming through, and then I thought... When would I have time to work there? I have a Haunt to build and a Party for 100-150 ppl to throw!


----------



## Kenpilot

maximpakt said:


> I hope to get to a garden ridge soon, I have heard so many great things but havent brought myself to drive the hour and a half to the nearest one.


You DEFINATELY want to make the trip when they have all their stuff out. Some of it is really good and you can't find it anywhere else. To top it all off they have GREAT prices and usually always have a sale or coupons going around. Keep an eye out and make sure you go this year!


----------



## Kenpilot

As promised, I went to Michaels today after reading this post and sure enough, they started putting out their Fall Foliage stuff and a couple Crows ad pumpkins. Nothing really for Halloween just yet but that will be right around the corner! For those of you who havent made it out there yet or don't have a Michaels near you, I took a picture with my phone so you can start the anticipation with the rest of us


----------



## adam

Thanks for posting Kenpilot!!!!


----------



## Baron Samedi

Rikki said:


> I soooooo love just walking through the aisles of Halloween stuff, even if I'm not buying anything. It just seems right.


You guys have _Aisles_ full of halloween stuff?....In June?
We're lucky if we've got one _shelf _full of cheap plastic kiddie crap before mid October.


----------



## Kenpilot

adam said:


> Thanks for posting Kenpilot!!!!


Anytime


----------



## Eyegore

I was shocked that my Michaels was already getting its Fall decor out! 

Speaking of shocked, hehe; I walked up to a Michael's employees about to jokingly ask when the halloween decorations will be set out.. Well, I guess she did see me, because as soon as I began to speak...She let out a blood-curdling scream. 

I accidently scared her! HAHA!

Ironically, she was stocking the shelves with the fall folliage...I still proceeded to ask her about the halloween decor! 
I jumped, when she screamed too! LOL.



My Michael's doesn't get halloween decorations until late Sept!?


----------



## Rikki

Baron Samedi said:


> You guys have _Aisles_ full of halloween stuff?....In June?
> We're lucky if we've got one _shelf _full of cheap plastic kiddie crap before mid October.


I'm sorry to hear that! Some of the stores here have multiple aisles, not until after the 4th though. And a lot of them don't start putting stuff out until school starts back and they can get rid of the school suppies. But you can always count on Michael's, Garden Ridge, and the Dollar Tree to start early!

I remember that last year I went to Michael's on 4th of July weekend and bought all the new Spooky Town pieces I was wanting with 50% off coupons.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I keep wondering just how many Halloween items the stores will actually stock this year.
Seems like the past two seasons (maybe even longer) the retail stores have been stuck with quite a bit of merchandise after the Holiday has passed. Good for ME, bad for THEM.
Then add the current condition of the economy, it just makes me wonder.
Hopefully, I'm wrong!


----------



## Deadna

Pumpkin Torture Guy said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Nichael's in Indiana and if so, where. I need some crows.


There was always one in the northern part of Greenwood right off US31 but I have no idea if it is still in business. We only get ads from them at xmas time.


----------



## theedwin

DaveintheGrave said:


> I keep wondering just how many Halloween items the stores will actually stock this year.
> Seems like the past two seasons (maybe even longer) the retail stores have been stuck with quite a bit of merchandise after the Holiday has passed. Good for ME, bad for THEM.
> Then add the current condition of the economy, it just makes me wonder.
> Hopefully, I'm wrong!



I have to agree with Dave. I don't think there will be quite the amount of stuff this year! I think all the retail stores will be a bit pessimistic this year with their ordering. I also think Christmas (sorry for that word) will be "not so good" this year as well. 

Thank God for Thrift stores! They have it up all year round!


----------



## Baron Samedi

DaveintheGrave said:


> I keep wondering just how many Halloween items the stores will actually stock this year.
> Seems like the past two seasons (maybe even longer) the retail stores have been stuck with quite a bit of merchandise after the Holiday has passed. Good for ME, bad for THEM.
> Then add the current condition of the economy, it just makes me wonder.
> Hopefully, I'm wrong!


It's a good point, Dave. And one which makes me wonder if we're going to see _anything at all_ this year in the way of commercially available props in the few stores that do occasionally stock them on this side of the pond.
As Halloween is a very niche market over here, with very very few home haunts, obviously the stores do not import large quantities of anything, which makes what they do import, mega-expensive.
Given the current economic climate, I have the feeling that retailers are going to be reluctant to import high cost items that they are not confident of selling, or may have to sell at a reduced profit margin or even at a loss, post-event.


----------



## halinar

Nice... I'll have to start poking around the Michaels by work soon!

(in a bad yoda voice)
The last day of school leads to the first day of school
The first day of school leads to Halloween merchandice


----------



## The King of Halloween

So wait.....I am not the only freak out there who is obsessed with Spooky Town. I have around 90 percent of the whole collection minus pirate and mummy themed pieces. I was starting to think I was normal. Glad to see there are other abnormal people out there. The only thing I don't like about Michael's putting their stuff out so early is that by mid-october they start taking it down. It just makes me angry to see that.


----------



## The King of Halloween

Hey Rikki I do the same thing. My friend owns a convinient store so I rob all the Michael's coupons from his papers and purchase all the new Spooky Town in one day. I keep walking out to my car, going back in to a different register.


----------



## Laredo

If I have any pessimism regarding Halloween 2009 merchandise at mass market outlets, it has far less to do with fears that the recession will suddenly put a halt to it, and far more to do with the lack of interesting ideas in Halloween merchandising that I've seen these past couple of years. I have nothing against the airblown inflatables, and in fact I always make it a point to visit the house in my neighborhood that displays at least 30 such pieces during October. These objects are more expensive than other decorations, but they are simple, clean, easy to set up, and huge. If that ease of use and bang for the buck get more people decorating their yards, then that's great. What has always interested me, however, are either new cool ideas or well made basic items. These are what I am concerned we are not seeing enough of. For example, I'd like to go into a Super Target and be able to buy a life-size, realistic plastic skeleton for a reasonable price, or a realistic, battery-operated motion-activated, striking cobra with glowing eyes. SpiritHalloween and Halloween Express have been great, but even they have been recently lacking in the well-made basics and cool new ideas. They need a product line, at one of these larger outlets, that supports the idea of a naughty 12 year old who wants to set up stuff to scare people. Call it Jimmy Hauntsville or something. The packaging would have the flavor of the old aurora Monster Scenes artwork , "Hey kids, get the new JH life size goblin, new for 2009!"

That reminds me, has there been a thread here about what cool new Halloween products have been released each year? What was the NEW thing that everyone had each year? That'd be cool to see. A chronology of Halloween product innovations. What was the year that we first saw the battery-operated fortune teller head, or the silk flame fan cauldron. Etc.


----------



## VNOMISS

Excitment!!!



Almost time to put my countdown clock outside..as soon as we get to 99 days the countdown will commence...


----------



## Kooka

My wife made a comment asking why I was doing so much work on my Halloween props with Halloween months away. I had no idea how to reply to that, Although I guess this year I have been more active than normal with bigger than normal projects.

It is good to see that I am not the only one who get excited about the stores getting in their Halloween stuff. I really do get that 'feeling' when I walk through the Halloween isles, and the sooner the store get them stocked the better. 

I was really puzzled last year when Wal-mart waited until the beginning of October to get their stuff out. They had isles of Christmas already set before they started on Halloween. SO I had already spent a fair amount of money at their competitors because they obviously had the wrong priorities.

Is there anyone else here who could handle getting rid of all the other holidays during the year except Halloween? I just get tired of holiday after holiday and too often they just don't do it for me. If I didn't have kids of my own, I most likely would ignore most of them and be able to save up more money for Halloween, the only holiday of the year that really matters.


----------



## 22606

Kooka said:


> Is there anyone else here who could handle getting rid of all the other holidays during the year except Halloween? I just get tired of holiday after holiday and too often they just don't do it for me. If I didn't have kids of my own, I most likely would ignore most of them and be able to save up more money for Halloween, the only holiday of the year that really matters.


Have you recently listened to Stevie Wonder's 'I Just Called to Say I Love You', Kooka? I've been hearing it alot at work lately, and that's almost dead-on with what he says, except when he's talking about the holidays, he also mentions "no Halloween". Very close to your sentiments, though...

Personally, I think the other holidays should remain, just they need to become more dark and twisted


----------



## Madame Leota

There are other holidays?
Seriously, I do halloween and Christmas (on a much smaller scale) and that's it. I don't even bother with the others. Waste of time and money I could be devoting to Halloween!


----------



## Madame Leota

The King of Halloween said:


> Hey Rikki I do the same thing. My friend owns a convinient store so I rob all the Michael's coupons from his papers and purchase all the new Spooky Town in one day. I keep walking out to my car, going back in to a different register.


You can get the coupons online without having to steal them out of newspapers.


----------



## Laredo

My holiday season starts with Independence Day and ends in middle January when I produce my review of the past year and my plans for the new year. 

A few notable stops along the way include:

The beginning of "retail autumn" on July 5, when the garden hoses and flip flops go on clearance and the first box of file folders reaches the shelves, amidst the paper towels and storage bins that are used for placeholders between seasons. This is also when my fall decorations go up, celebrating the heat of summer as the relentless approach of autumn becomes palpable. July 5th to whenever it actually finally cools off.

Halloween...the shopping starts in august and goes thru october, but the real fun starts with the haunts and scary films that open in the entire month of October.

Thanksgiving...glad that cool weather and fall foliage and family gatherings are going on. Emphasis on relaxing fun gatherings and not panicky stressful events. Watching the parades with family and friends and cinnamon rolls and coffee. Going camping and fly fishing throught the month of November.

Formerly the great grand daddy of the holidays in my youth, Christmas has matured and mellowed; rather than a panicked shopping season followed by an insane gift exchange event after which it's all over, the emphasis has matured into a month of opportunities to hang out with family and friends, with cooler and hopefully wintry weather. 

And new year's events; a chance to figure out what just happened and what should be undertaken in the coming year. 

Of these holidays, all enjoyable, Halloween alone retains a sense of magic, excitement, and mischievous fun. I take those things to the other holidays, but they reside in Halloween. People are actively building and rebuilding what Halloween means and the scope of its observance, and every year there is something new.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Fantastic. I was awaiting this thread to finally emerge.
Being someone who really doesn't post too much anymore, I found myself incapable of holding back on this one.

I'm sitting here, listening to "The Village" soundtrack, mainly because it gives me that overwhelming sense of fall- allowing me to envision myself driving down that winding road to some far off harvest/Halloween event, whilst all the forest preserves surrounding it are mostly turning into those beautiful colors I've come to know and love.
For us, Halloween is something we cherish immensely in this house. While, we haven't exactly done a display in over a year, since we've been devoting our time at the Haunted House my mother and I currently work at, Dream Reapers in Melrose Park, IL; we still manage to find time to do those typical and traditional events in our autumn season that just makes Halloween the most heartwarming and sentimental time of the year. The first is making that trip, after so many failed attempts, to Michael's and seeing all of the new products that Gemmy has to offer this year. Filled with excitement at bringing home something new to add to the collection, or frustration for not being able to buy it all! I just can not wait until we can happily buy a new set of pumpkin spice and apple pie candles, light them- sit amongst our newly decorated home, and watch "Nightmare Before Christmas."

It has finally begun again, and I am thrilled to death. :] (no pun intended.)
-Anthony


----------



## Laredo

> I'm sitting here, listening to "The Village" soundtrack


Cool! I just took that out of the mix after listening to it a lot. Great summer to fall music. I've got the Sleepy Hollow score in the mix now, and it's another favorite. 

I went to Michael's today and looked at the autumn decor they've put out. It was great to see the orange and yellow and brown again.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

I also just went to Michaels and ran squealing down the isles of pumpkins and fall flowers. So nice...


----------



## adam

Heh you all sound like me. 

I think thats why there is community like this. I too have had to deal with people being annoyed or questioning why I am thinking/doing something Halloween related months early. I think some people just don't get it. I think someone on here mentioned the reason for that is people tend to loose their imagination as they get older. 

I have and always will like Halloween beyond how other people think its "just one month/day out of the year, I don't get it." I try to explain to people that its like Christmas accept I like Halloween alot more. Or its like collecting a line of something, or its like a shopping obsession (where people love to buy clothes all the time) ...why? Because it just makes you feel good and happy! 

I also find it hard to explain to people why I love Halloween when they don't have anything they love as far as a band, a holiday, a movie, a TV show (they blog about it, dvr it, talk to people about it) etc. I have to often dig around to figure out what someone likes alot and than say "well I love Halloween that much." 

I also skip over all the other holidays accept fourth of july, we get fireworks and do them in the street. But otherwise we just celebrate Halloween/Thanksgiving/Christmas. But we combine thanksgiving into christmas. On thanksgiving, we put up the christmas lights, the tree etc - it has been a tradition for about 11 years now.


----------



## Scatterbrains

I heard Hobby Lobby is already putting Christmas out... 

I can only think of a couple of things that I will be looking for in stores this year. Most of the stuff I'm thinking about I have to build myself and the good stuff to buy like Buckies and big fog machines have to be bought on the net. That said, I'm sure I'll hit Michaels looking for bargains


----------



## BooBerrie

I can't wait to go to Michaels on Monday (with my 40% off coupon) and see if they've started putting their stuff out.

I saw this thread and figured it was an old thread, but maybe someone had posted a comment and bumped it up, and then I read the post date (instant big goofy smile) wooohooo!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I went to michaels, with 50% off coupon in hand, and bought a crow. I've been wanting one for my graveyard. 

I went to hobby lobby earlier this week and today, there's no xmas stuff, just fall.

In regards, to some of the convo about getting rid of all the other holidays....NOOOOO! I am an avid decorator for every holiday. Granted, most holidays are not near the grand scale of halloween and christmas, but i put out stuff for every single one. My christmas is almost as big or just as big as my halloween. Halloween is still my favorite though. I love holidays. And i love decorating for them. Must be the kid in me.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks for the heads up! I went to Michaels with 2 50% off'ers, bought a crow, went back in line and bought a pack of 6 LED tealight candles...all for $11!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

After sitting in the heat this afternoon, I am so ready for fall..especially Halloween! LOL


----------



## Scatterbrains

AmFatallyYours said:


> I went to michaels, with 50% off coupon in hand, and bought a crow. I've been wanting one for my graveyard.
> 
> I went to hobby lobby earlier this week and today, there's no xmas stuff, just fall.


I just got back from Hobby Lobby here and Christmas stuff is hitting the shelves...
they have their "harvest" stuff out too.

But, most importantly, their garden stuff is on clearance, so if you are looking for crosses to embellish your tombstones or some "statues" of angels/cherubs the price is right. They also had some that were life size women's busts, no not those busts, for about $11.99


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy

Deadna, thanks for the info on Michaels. My wife is from Indy and she said...I could have told you that. Anyway..thanks


----------



## bozz

It will soon be time to hit my 2 favorite mega-size super stores Old Time Pottery and Garden Ridge (just do a search under those names from last year and you see the amount of nice mechandise they carry,they are worth the trip for an early fix ) early next month. These 2 stores have the early kick off to the shopping season with GR being the best experience of them all.Oh and another super sized store to keep an eye out for early inventory is The Flower Factory too, I just got my membership there. Can't wait......>>>>>


----------



## hallorenescene

*halloween*



adam said:


> I second this btw! Every year I say this and wonder if there is anywhere I can move where it doesn't get warm.


wyoming is windy and arid, but it isn't hot in the summer, or cold in the winter. liked the weather much better than iowa

all the posts here just make me sad. we have none of these stores mentioned around here. however, i work at kmart now and can't wait till they start putting stuff out. i will have a first hand look this year. guess you know which aisle i will be zoning evenings


----------



## Black Friday

if you guys want to see some amazing props/nice halloween photos send me a pm  i can't post the link on here lol


----------



## BooBerrie

Yep- went by the local Michaels today and they all of their fall flowers out, crows, fall birds (owls n such) and a whole end cap of pumpkins


----------



## freudstein

I saw ONE bat/spider type eyemask, and ONE set of some small gel stickers of witches........but they was as the bottom of a bargain tray, so I believe it was left over from last year!(and they were a bit...erm....rubbish anyway!)


----------



## RedSonja

Yeah, our Hobby Lobby had two eisles full of fall foliage & pumpkins already. 

Now, no one hurt me, but.....I don't think I'm ready for this yet!! Halloween is the most wonderful time of year for me, but right now I just have too much going on and I'm too stressed to think about it much.

I am planning on quitting my job in August, so by then I plan to be a happier, more relaxed person and then I can spend some quality time on Halloween!! It's always held a magic for me that is sometimes hard to explain. That's why I love coming to this forum, everyone here understands the fascination with this kooky & spooky holiday!


----------



## Buzzard

Ya'll are cracking me up! I'm so glad that I found this forum. I actually just joined today. Finally...people who feel the same way that I do about Halloween. It just gets in your bones, doesn't it?


----------



## Baron Samedi

Buzzard said:


> Ya'll are cracking me up! I'm so glad that I found this forum. I actually just joined today. Finally...people who feel the same way that I do about Halloween. It just gets in your bones, doesn't it?


Yes..it does. It gets in your bones and then it eats them away until all that's left is a quivering, putrid, jellylike blob of prop making ideas...
Welcome.


----------



## 13mummy

Baron Samedi said:


> Yes..it does. It gets in your bones and then it eats them away until all that's left is a quivering, putrid, jellylike blob of prop making ideas...
> Welcome.


Ahhh so that is what happened to me.... it explains alot.


----------



## OctoberChill

RedSonja said:


> Now, no one hurt me, but.....I don't think I'm ready for this yet!! Halloween is the most wonderful time of year for me, but right now I just have too much going on and I'm too stressed to think about it much.


WHAT did you just say?!?!  Jk. I understand completely. The stress of life can take up all your thoughts. I hope by this October you'll be passed it and can fully enjoy the season!


----------



## Madame Leota

Today, my 21 year old daughter and I were walking through Hobby Lobby. They were clearancing all the summer stuff and I asked her, "you know what happens after 4th of July?" she says no. I tell her, "All the Halloween stuff starts coming out!". She just stares at me and says, "I wonder if there's a 12 step program for what you have...". I quickly inform her that there is not and even if there were, I have no interest in being cured!
Don't know where I went wrong with that kid...


----------



## Herman Secret

Baron Samedi said:


> Yes..it does. It gets in your bones and then it eats them away until all that's left is a quivering, putrid, jellylike blob of prop making ideas...
> Welcome.


HEY !!!!! I resemble that remark ... lmao


----------



## hallorenescene

leota, i can relate 100%. my daughter says i burnt her out on halloween years ago. her son though is as bad an addict as me. at 1 year old, her daughter would already crawl up in my lap whenever munsters or adams family came on. my daughter says that worries her. looks like the influence bug might bite the grandaughter too. she's three now and most stuff scares her, except cute stuff like crumpton pumpkins, and she still likes the adams and munsters. who knows, maybe she'll be a halloween nut as well. guess my daughter loses on this account.


----------



## BridgetBishop

i am SO going to Michaels today now thanks u guys lol


----------



## halloween71

Welcom buzzard! This place is wonderful.
And guys remember some websites are clearing out old.I got 100 plastic plates ,5 creepy cloth,pinate,animated headless bride and a talking spear head skull from buycostumes half off.everything for 100.00 and change.


----------



## mrhamilton234

Buzzard said:


> Ya'll are cracking me up! I'm so glad that I found this forum. I actually just joined today. Finally...people who feel the same way that I do about Halloween. It just gets in your bones, doesn't it?


Yes, it does. Halloween is the one holiday that lets you act like a freak without any reprecussions.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

This year is going SUPER fast for me. The past few years have seemed so slow over the "winter" (sort of--I live in the southwest) and the following end of summer/beginning of autumn, and I had to try to rush things or at least "feed the monkey" by buying stuff in March or April.  

This year I've turned around and...good gods, it's almost July.

Summer...fun fun summer, AND THEN...HALLOWEEN DECORATING TIME!!!


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night

Oh man halloween71, I wish you didn't mention buycostumes.com. I wish I had the know how to build my own damn props.


----------



## Baron Samedi

Spirit_In_The_Night said:


> Oh man halloween71, I wish you didn't mention buycostumes.com. I wish I had the know how to build my own damn props.


Steve, 
I'm sure you could make a few props if you put your mind to it..
There are so many good step by step tutorials and how to's on the forum, and loads of experienced prop makers here to give help and advice if you get stuck.
Maybe start with something fairly simple like a groundbreaker and see how it goes..

Ya never know what you can do until you try..


----------



## Kenpilot

Spirit_In_The_Night said:


> Oh man halloween71, I wish you didn't mention buycostumes.com. I wish I had the know how to build my own damn props.


Never know until you try Spirit_In_The_Night. All of us at one point started from scratch and didnt know much about making props. Me especially!  If you read enough on this forum and just do some research you will start to get the hang of it. Just start out simple with static props (which them alone to me are way better and cheaper then most store bought props), and then start working your way up as you get more and more comfortable. Mechanical props, pneumatic, DMX and VSA automation. My other piece of advice is to spend what you can on the tools that will make your life a HECK of a lot easier in the long run when making your props. TRUST ME. You will save A LOT of time, sweat and tears and a few cuss words  Feel free to ask any questions to pretty much anybody on this forum and I can guarantee they, and at least 5 others will help try to answer your question.  Hope this helps in giving you some confidence in starting to build your own props! You still have plenty of time to knock out a few simple props for this Halloween! Use of caution though : IT IS VERY ADDICTING!


----------



## Kenpilot

Baron Samedi said:


> Steve,
> I'm sure you could make a few props if you put your mind to it..
> There are so many good step by step tutorials and how to's on the forum, and loads of experienced prop makers here to give help and advice if you get stuck.
> Maybe start with something fairly simple like a groundbreaker and see how it goes..
> 
> Ya never know what you can do until you try..


Touche' Baron Samedi. LOL  Looks like we had the same thought at the same time..


----------



## EvilMel

I cannot believe this! You guys have gotten me so excited for Halloween again.

You do it every single year and I appreciate it so much even if I don't post a bunch.


----------



## Kenpilot

EvilMel said:


> I cannot believe this! You guys have gotten me so excited for Halloween again.
> 
> You do it every single year and I appreciate it so much even if I don't post a bunch.


I know the feeling EvilMel. I'm always kinda taking my time with Halloween every year and not really too "in to it" like the year before, until I come on here and start reading stuff around May and June and then WHAMO!! Next thing ya know Im making daily trips to Lowes, H.D., Walmart, out in the garage for the better part of my free time, adding props and more props to my "to do" list.  And I blame it all on you people


----------



## Scatterbrains

Spirit_In_The_Night said:


> Oh man halloween71, I wish you didn't mention buycostumes.com. I wish I had the know how to build my own damn props.


The beauty of Halloween props is that they don't have to look good


----------



## Kenpilot

Scatterbrains said:


> The beauty of Halloween props is that they don't have to look good


Scatterbrains is right. I'm a perfectionist by nature, but I have learned when it comes to Halloween Props, It really doesnt have to look great or be perfect. Halloween night is dark, usually foggy  and everybody is usually pretty scared already. The TOT's don't look at the craftsmanship or if this or that is out of place. Just build it and enjoy it because I can guarantee you everybody else that sees it that special night will too


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Kenpilot said:


> Scatterbrains is right. I'm a perfectionist by nature, but I have learned when it comes to Halloween Props, It really doesnt have to look great or be perfect. Halloween night is dark, usually foggy  and everybody is usually pretty scared already. The TOT's don't look at the craftsmanship or if this or that is out of place. Just build it and enjoy it because I can guarantee you everybody else that sees it that special night will too


This is a really good point. Also, think of it from the TOTs' perspective--it's gonna look COOL almost no matter what because they're just looking for something fun and scary!!


----------



## Kenpilot

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> This is a really good point. Also, think of it from the TOTs' perspective--it's gonna look COOL almost no matter what because they're just looking for something fun and scary!!


Yep!!! My point exactly Melanie


----------



## Baron Samedi

Kenpilot said:


> Touche' Baron Samedi. LOL  Looks like we had the same thought at the same time..


Indeed...Great (and warped) minds, as they say, think alike..

And I second (or third or fourth) what everybody else has said...
Homemade props most certainly do not have to be Hollywood quality to be effective.
Here in England, We don't really have a choice. if you want a haunt, ya gotta get ya hands dirty.....or pay outrageous prices for the few commercially available props.
I think everybody starts with a certain amount of trepidation, but once you have got to grips with a few basic techniques, and providing you are not a danger to the general public when using handtools, you should get on just fine.


----------



## KY_haunter

eanderso13 said:


> But Hooray for Michael's! But I do recall people on the forums last year talking about Halloween stuff coming out early and most of the stores in our lovely bible-belt state didn't have anything until nearly August!


I hear you there, where I'm from they put Christmas stuff out a month before Halloween items. I get my fix going to yard sales and stocking up on old trash items for a few pennies that I turn into Halloween props.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Indeed, it's always pleasing in the heat of summer to see some cool fall items. Our _Kohls _ store is also starting to put out fall things in home furnishings (towels, candles, etc.)


----------



## Dragonomine

OMG! I have to start working on my props!!!


----------



## MyersFan1

YESSSSS! im so excited....let the madness begin!


----------



## littlespook

I am going to Michaels tomorrow morning!


----------



## Baron Samedi

MyersFan1 said:


> YESSSSS! im so excited....let the madness begin!


Does it ever stop around here??


----------



## Kenpilot

Baron Samedi said:


> Does it ever stop around here??


Nope  This is what I call my "support group" for my problem


----------



## ICKYVICKI

I'm with Maxim! This is always one of my favorite threads!


----------



## maximpakt

Yeah, its funny, the last big haunt I did I spent so much time in the daytime working on every little detail and then I realized when the night comes and the lights go out, you couldnt see any of the small details, hell as fast as people were running through screaming I dont know if they saw half of the life sized stuff.


Kenpilot said:


> Scatterbrains is right. I'm a perfectionist by nature, but I have learned when it comes to Halloween Props, It really doesnt have to look great or be perfect. Halloween night is dark, usually foggy  and everybody is usually pretty scared already. The TOT's don't look at the craftsmanship or if this or that is out of place. Just build it and enjoy it because I can guarantee you everybody else that sees it that special night will too


----------



## maximpakt

Vicky, is that your kitty in your avitar. He or she is beautiful, I have 3 black cats of my own. There used to be a house where I grew up that did a big halloween display and all year long the woman must have had about 100 black cats, when you drove by they were everywhere, house ,roof, fences, in the windows, just black cats as far as the eye could see. I loved it.


----------



## Halloweiner

Our Michael's is going to put their Lemax Spookytown stuff out starting July 1st. They've had their Fall stuff out about a month now, and SOME Halloween Decorations for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Specterkev

I'm so looking forward to seeing things in stores.... I've seen noting so far but then again it is pretty early... but I expect to see thing start to trickle in next month


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Tuesday Morning Finds*

Oh my god, I thought I might be the first to post about seeing Halloween stuff and low and behold there's 11 pages of posts already!! 

I was in TUESDAY MORNING yesterday and they started putting out a little bit of Halloween (and some Xmas too). Bought some 3-D scrapbook-type stickers of monsters, bats, pumpkins and various halloween items that I thought I'd use for my halloween table display if I do a party this year. Also picked up 3 medium crows. One can always use more crows, right?! They had a few larger ones also, as well as small black owls. Also saw bendable fabric coated spiders in black/orange and black/purple, as well as halloween rugs. Also remember a serving piece that was three connected bowls with bones or something decorating the outside of them and a cheese spreader that's handle was a skull I think. Can't remember any more right now. My husband was griefing me about picking up what I did (yes "that" starts already too!) and I was frustrated at not being able to shop in peace. Sorry I didn't take any pics when I was there. I'm planning on going back for a cool gothic-looking bird cage I saw that I thought would be great for an animated bat display I suddenly got an idea for when I saw the cage. If not a bat, can think of a number of other things that would work well caged, so could get a number of years of usage from it. Figured I go back when hubby wasn't with me. 

I should mention if you have a Tuesday Morning by you, our store said they would be closing for inventory July 1. Think this is a national restocking time and think they close for several weeks at a time. Should be a lot more halloween out when they open though. Their website should have their store hours posted. I've found some really nice Dept. 56 items there in the past. It's really hit or miss though.

Oh and one more thing... I saw a vampire bat in the kids toy section--great looking face--supposedly realistic moving wings--think it was National Geographic or Discovery maybe.


----------



## sweet&sinister

I'm going to check tjmaxx & home goods they usually put stuff out early around here. The only bad thing is I'm busy all this week so can't make it up there until next week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sweet&sinister said:


> I'm going to check tjmaxx & home goods they usually put stuff out early around here. The only bad thing is I'm busy all this week so can't make it up there until next week.



I was in both stores (TJMaxx and Home Goods) and Marshalls this past weekend and haven't seen anything out yet in my neck of the woods. But you're correct in that they have typically put out Halloween stuff on the early side.


----------



## Mandathewitch

Let me get everyone SUPER EXCITED about Michael's tonight... 
My sister-in-law works there and she said they are getting their HALLOWEEN TRUCK in on WEDNESDAY, and it should all be on the shelves by Thursday, Friday if the Store is behind. (Her particular store is already ready and waiting, so they'll have it all up by Thursday). So get ready for an Awesome 4th of July Weekend because Michael's will be Ready for Halloween for All us freaks!!!

*Don't forget your coupons!!*


----------



## Hauntcast

I haven't seen anything yet, but I'm keeping a lookout.


----------



## Autumn Myth

This is my favorite thread every year.(Even before I actually signed up I loved it!) It just gets everyone in the spirit!! Now, I must go to Micheals today. I didn't have a car last Halloween so I missed getting most things, like the huge Spirit sale and even going to Micheals. I only went o Joanns and didn't buy a thing. 

HOWEVER, my Halloween buying started either late last year or early this year when Party City closed. Got some cool things, I don't remember exactly what, but I did find these adorable mini pumpkin lantern lights. Because this thread has me so in the spirit of Halloween I'm tempted to put them in the back window of my car! lol

In Florida, at least in my part, we don't start getting stuff in until September or late August. The first store to get stuff in is usualy Yankee Candle. I want to go back and get a ton more this year. Only got a Boonilla Candle and a orange haunted house tealight holder.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Hi everyone, I'm Sarah! Brand new on here and just introduced myself in the Member Introductions. I'm loving all this talk about Halloween hitting Michael's already! I will be heading there tomorrow and stalking it like crazy until my store puts theirs out. I googled the other craft/home stores some of you mentioned, and unfortunately they're not in California. Luckily I have several Michaels, so fingers crossed one of them has their stuff out this week!


----------



## Laredo

I went into a Hobby Lobby today and they did indeed have a ton of Autumn merchandise available. 

Super Target employees were moving out the lawn furniture and putting up backpacks and notebooks for back to school. 

The unofficial retail autumn start date of July 5 is right around the corner.


----------



## Kenpilot

bellelostdrake said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Sarah! Brand new on here and just introduced myself in the Member Introductions. I'm loving all this talk about Halloween hitting Michael's already! I will be heading there tomorrow and stalking it like crazy until my store puts theirs out. I googled the other craft/home stores some of you mentioned, and unfortunately they're not in California. Luckily I have several Michaels, so fingers crossed one of them has their stuff out this week!


Hi Sarah and welcome!  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Well, it's happened! Our Michael's put out lotsa Fall foliage and pumpkins and such as well as a WHOLE ROW of Lemax stuff and some decorations too! It was SO EXCITING to see it! HALLOWEEN IS COMING SOON, folks! AGHH!


----------



## devilsfan

Ok, I'm the oddball here, but I do NOT want to see Halloween stuff out yet! That means it's getting too close, and I'm not nearly where I want to be with the haunt! AACCCKK!!!!

Altho I will go check out the new Lemax. 

Stacy


----------



## Autumn Myth

So, went to Michael's, Joann's, and Kohls. Only Michael's had stuff. The aisle with SpookyTown, mugs, signs, and other things was lovely to walk down. However, I didn't even see it until after I saw the ribbon. There was Halloween ribbon for $1.99 in the flower section. Cute stuff, but one of them was spelt hOlloween. lol! Got 4 different kinds, a Trick or Treat sign, and a Jack-o-lantern mug that says "It's Halloween!" 

Now what I really want it Joanns to bring out their Halloween fabric (other than the quilting stuff). I desperately hope they have some Halloween fleece or knits that I can make a hoodie out of.


----------



## z_thinman

I went into the Brazilian market just across the street, as I do every other day, and noticed they still have a little pile of Halloween decorations sittin' there. Had to buy my wife some apple juice, otherwise I would have grabbed a skeleton or two. There's always tomorrow. Four more months til Halloween!!


----------



## theworstwitch

I went into Hallmark today looking for a birthday gift and saw 4 or 5 little Halloween knick knacks just sitting on a shelf by themselves. Must be last years worst sellers to be there on their own like that! It was no less a nice little perk to my day 
July 1st I'll be in Michaels to see that they are getting spooky town and other things started. Then I'm in regularly to make a mental list before I buy up the shop.


----------



## Tish

Sings "it's the most wonderful time of the year..." I can't wait to see the fall/Halloween stuff out at Michael's. That seems to be my home away from home come Halloween time. Last year I think I went almost every week with a coupon. Got almost all our Spookytown stuff with coupons last year. Like someone else said, once the countdown is 99 days away, out goes our countdown sign in the front yard.


----------



## EvilMel

Mandathewitch said:


> Let me get everyone SUPER EXCITED about Michael's tonight...
> My sister-in-law works there and she said they are getting their HALLOWEEN TRUCK in on WEDNESDAY, and it should all be on the shelves by Thursday, Friday if the Store is behind. (Her particular store is already ready and waiting, so they'll have it all up by Thursday). So get ready for an Awesome 4th of July Weekend because Michael's will be Ready for Halloween for All us freaks!!!
> 
> *Don't forget your coupons!!*



Woooo hooooo!!


----------



## Nightmare_trance

WOOO HOOO... It's about time!!!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

beep beep!! Just went to Garden Ridge last night, felt it was calling me but not sure why. Low and behold, they had Halloween stuff out!!!!!!...! Only inflatables and a few other things but they were clearly getting ready!

Just prior to GR we were at Kohl's, I kept picking up Fall'y type items and my daughter argues "Mom, Summer just started a week ago" to which I replied with "Summer's OVER, dear daughter, OVER!"


----------



## Oldsguy350

there goes this paycheck.....muahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Madame Leota

Stranger With Candy said:


> beep beep!! Just went to Garden Ridge last night, felt it was calling me but not sure why. Low and behold, they had Halloween stuff out!!!!!!...! Only inflatables and a few other things but they were clearly getting ready!
> 
> Just prior to GR we were at Kohl's, I kept picking up Fall'y type items and my daughter argues "Mom, Summer just started a week ago" to which I replied with "Summer's OVER, dear daughter, OVER!"


Hey Stranger, would that be the Garden Ridge off Bryant Irvin? Ooh - I hope so! That's the closest one to me.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Madame Leota said:


> Hey Stranger, would that be the Garden Ridge off Bryant Irvin? Ooh - I hope so! That's the closest one to me.


Yes, it is!! I didn't even see them at first, but as soon as we walked in my daughter grabbed my arm and said "MOM, LOOK!!" I almost died with the stupidest smile on my face.


----------



## a witch from canada

ok here i go again , feeling jealous of all you lucky people getting halloween stuff out so early , i love this merchandise watch thread every year  

if you guys with garden ridge stores have a sighthing of the large feathered crows out in stores pm me please to let me know their out i need a few and will ask a friend to pick some up for me


----------



## bozz

I'm not a big fan of Michaels (no foggers or fog juice at mine or much of anything but tiny props for indoors of which I have no use for) but Garden Ridge rocks and I can't wait......I'll be sure to take lots of pics like last year and post them here. I prefer large props and outdoor decor of which GR will have the biggest selection. WHOO-HOO


----------



## adam

Yea at the Michaels near me, there are fog machines/fog juice. There are also cool mantel pieces, I have also made fall wreathes that come out awesome. I did an all black rose wreath once that looked awesome. There was also a headless bride. I think Michaels bases it on how well Halloween items sell in a specific area. I think if your town doesn't do well in Halloween sales - they don't sell much in that store. I too tend to only buy little things from michaels - I tend to order alot of stuff online.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

WooooooHOOOOO!

I'm off to Garden Ridge and Michael's this weekend! I can't wait to see what new stuff they got for this year.


----------



## Junit

You guys make me jealous!! I wonder if I could petition for our Michaels to come back??


----------



## bellelostdrake

Went to Michaels today and they had the funkins, crows and fall flowers, but no ribbons or any Halloween merch yet. Totally saw a copy of their visual merchandising on a shelf so obviously I picked it up and flipped through it. The start date was listed as June 26 and completion date was July 3. Here's hoping the empty section magically is filled with spooky things over the next few days.


----------



## Rikki

Went to one of the Michael's here and they had the fall stuff out but no Halloween yet. The Lemax aisle was completely cleared out though so hopefully it'll be out by the end of the week.
Not checked Garden Ridge yet.


----------



## Autumn Myth

I checked the Garden Ridge website and theres not a single one near me! Hopefully I atleast get a spirit store or something near me!


----------



## propboy

I am on vacation in Ft Myers FL and I saw my 1st store. Halloween Magastore, I meet the owner/manager Stephen. It was nice to be in an actual Halloween store. The wife was like your not going in there  and yet I"m on the forum during vacation. waiting for the sun

I saw some cool stuff and something I always wanted. A stalk around type costume. I might try saving up or make something as I always wanted to build one, more satisfaction.












That is/was my only sighting
-PB


----------



## halloween71

Pictures guys lots of pictures and details lots of details!The micheals I go to is 40 min away so I wait till I know they have stuff norm august.Garden ridge is 2 hours away so that is another one I wait to hear about.I visit the one in concord nc.Last year I was lucky to also be able to visit spirit and halloween express in my trip to nc.I was in heaven.


----------



## Bubbels

I am really excited to see what comes out this year. Joining this forum last year, I am very interested to find out how much influence on the props discussed here will have on what shows up in the stores.


----------



## BooBerrie

So I took my 40% off coupon and headed to Michaels today. I had already seen the harvest stuff they had out but "I have to go by Michaels to pick up a cake pan for a cake I have to do this weekend" (that's the line I gave my hubby). So as I was walking past the autumn stuff I "happened" to look up the seasonal aisle and they had 1 whole side ALL FULL OF HALLOWEEN STUFF AND LEMAX! I darn near peed my pants. So of course I said "screw the cake stuff I need, I'm using my coupon on a Spooky Town piece". I got the Dry Gulch Jail and it's awesome. I can take a pic and post it if you want. It can only get better from here!

Propboy - as a former Ft Myers resident, I can only guess it must be the Spirit Halloween Megastore that you saw. Last year it was on Highway 41, just south of Summerlin and Gladiolus. BTW, what prompted you to pick Ft Myers for a vacation spot - the beaches?


----------



## The Real Joker

Wow I did not know Michaels' had already started 
I'm gonna hit one up next week after the 4th of July!

And I thought most stores started Xmas early - 

phhhhtttt - screw Xmas, bring on Halloween!!!!


----------



## Stitches

No Halloween sighted by me yet. Just Christmas...


----------



## ruggerz

had some pirate skulls in out 99p stores over here......

was going to get some but had to get some where...

ruggerz


----------



## MorbidMariah

Stitches, where do you live? CHRISTMAS is out already where you are?!? That is lunacy....


----------



## Dragonomine

Yup! I popped over to Michael's today for glue sticks and I had to sneak into the seasonal section to see what was there. Yup, there was half and aisle of Halloween stuff. Nothing I'm interested in yet though, dang it. I was so hoping to get a skull or two.


----------



## MikeCuCu

*I too visited my local michaels today`*

They had most of the fall picks out and floral. 

one side of a whole aisle covered in halloween stuff, sadly nothing caught my eye  

Spookytown stuff is out as well


----------



## clarec

I haven't seen anything in the stores yet...although I did see a decorated house a few days ago.


----------



## Scatterbrains

MorbidMariah said:


> Stitches, where do you live? CHRISTMAS is out already where you are?!? That is lunacy....


Hobby Lobby in Utah is already putting out ornaments and crafty Christmas stuff...no lights or trees yet..


----------



## Madame Leota

Scatterbrains said:


> Hobby Lobby in Utah is already putting out ornaments and crafty Christmas stuff...no lights or trees yet..


Yep, Hobby Lobby and Michaels both have some Christmas stuff out, mostly wreaths and garland, but it's still hard for me to look at right now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Making the online rounds & Target Online*

Just thought I would check the large online stores like Target, Walmart and Kmart today. TARGET had quite a bit listed, something like 12 pages of decorations, mostly stuff from past seasons but a few new things. Some big items too--over $100. Found the following new stuff worth a look: Dead Fred Talking Head, Gothic Lady Door Topper (not sure how it gets displayed--it's poly-resin foam), Gothic Skeleton and Skull Wall Mounts and I thought the Wind-up Walking Skeleton Guys were kind of cute. They also had animated Hex and Spazm motion activated from previous seasons. Target also had a large selection of costumes and accessories as well. Do a search for "halloween". Free shipping on a number of things if you spend over $50.

WALMART and KMART had barely anything in comparison. I don't know about Walmart's online selection but I remember last year Kmart had a pretty decent inventory. Guess Target beat them to the punch this year. 


ZGALLERIE online has a dozen or so of skull/skeleton items in stock which might be nice for a party. They have stores in a number of states in addition to their online presence. I've shopped at our local stores and they carry nice quality merchandise.

Not much yet at IMPROVEMENTS CATALOG yet. Same goes for FRONTGATE. GRANDINROAD had 9 pages of items. Looked like stuff from last year. I signed up for both Frontgate and GrandinRoad's alerts for Halloween collection launches and will post when I receive something. 

Nothing yet at POTTERY BARN. BTW MICHAEL'S Online has all of the Lemax 2009 halloween collection online to view. I kind of like the House of Wax Exclusive Michael's display. Reminds me of the old B&W movie of the same title that I loved getting scared watching.

ABC DISTRIBUTING (& it's sister company I can't think of the name of right now) have a few halloween items right now. I liked the Haunted Die Cast Collectibles (1920 County Coroner and 1938 Cadillac Hearse vehicles) the best. The mummy hands tea light candle holders were nice too.

Well those are some of the online places I routinely checkout at halloween time.

BTW has anyone been to the DOLLAR STORE or BIG LOTS yet?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Wow..................I'm getting all excited now! I'm wondering if they made it to the Micheals in Ontario yet? I don't want to drive over an hour to find out that it's not out yet. I might have to call the store..........

Where are those pics??


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Oh! Btw.......could someone post the link for the 50% coupon @ Micheals? I might have to go on over to get some Funkins. I have some kewl ideas to create!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

I was in Big Lots yesterday. Nothing halloween yet, They are putting out Back to School big time. Halloween should be next. They do have summer decor 30% off. Ours has 3 foot tiki idols, wish I had a place for them.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Oh! Btw.......could someone post the link for the 50% coupon @ Micheals? I might have to go on over to get some Funkins. I have some kewl ideas to create!


Usually if you google "michaels coupon" one of the first couple of links has a printout.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Our Michael's has the stuff I don't want out. I asked the gal in customer service when they would be getting more and she said the next truck with seasonl stuff should be coming in Thursday. That'll give them a week to dump their red, white and blue so they have room for the black and orange


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*50% Off Coupon for Michael's 7/5-7/11/09*



Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Oh! Btw.......could someone post the link for the 50% coupon @ Micheals? I might have to go on over to get some Funkins. I have some kewl ideas to create!


Here's a link to a 50% off Regular Price Coupon from Michael's that I just received. It's good Sunday July 5 through Saturday July 11. 

EXCLUSIVE LIMITED-TIME OFFER


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Velvet Vampire said:


> Here's a link to a 50% off Regular Price Coupon from Michael's that I just received. It's good Sunday July 5 through Saturday July 11.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE LIMITED-TIME OFFER


 Well dang, they're not letting anyone print them..says the viewing of this coupon has passed it limits...What??


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Howlatthemoon said:


> Well dang, they're not letting anyone print them..says the viewing of this coupon has passed it limits...What??


Wow, it's no longer coming up for me, either. Sorry, I didn't realize they were so protective of their coupon links.


----------



## GhoulGirl

Go here Michaels - The Arts & Crafts Store and scroll down to the bottom- there's a link to register and receive the 50% coupon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Bat cage from TUESDAY MORNING*

Mentioned earlier that TUESDAY MORNING had a small selection on the shelves of some Halloween items already. However I found this great bird cage in their garden center for $29 and thought it would make a great bat cage. The lid flips open and it has a bottom area where you could add lighting from below. I thought it had a gothic look to it and so I went back to get it before they closed for inventory on 7/1.

Took me a while today to find my collection of bats in storage but I selected a latex bat I had purchased from BIG LOTS in the past (see this bat around still from various sources) and took some pics for you of the bat in the cage. The bat is great because it comes with an elastic loop already which attached just nicely over and around the top of the bird cage finial to let it hang from above. Picture links posted below. 

While "bat cage" came to mind I think it would be a great home for ravens, crows, snakes on branches, etc. so will be able to repurpose it over the Halloweens.

Bat in cage on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Bat in cage on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Bat in cage close up on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mentioned earlier that TUESDAY MORNING had a small selection on the shelves of some Halloween items already. However I found this great bird cage in their garden center for $29 and thought it would make a great bat cage. The lid flips open and it has a bottom area where you could add lighting from below. I thought it had a gothic look to it and so I went back to get it before they closed for inventory on 7/1.
> 
> Took me a while today to find my collection of bats in storage but I selected a latex bat I had purchased from BIG LOTS in the past (see this bat around still from various sources) and took some pics for you of the bat in the cage. The bat is great because it comes with an elastic loop already which attached just nicely over and around the top of the bird cage finial to let it hang from above. Picture links posted below.
> 
> While "bat cage" came to mind I think it would be a great home for ravens, crows, snakes on branches, etc. so will be able to repurpose it over the Halloweens.
> 
> Bat in cage on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Bat in cage on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Bat in cage close up on Flickr - Photo Sharing!



That is a fantastic idea !!! Looks great, I'll have to check them out when they reopen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in HOME GOODS today but nothing out yet. Seems a big push to do markdowns on summer items right now. Probably no room to start anything else. I sheepishly asked the cashier in customer service if she had seen any Halloween stuff come in yet and she replied, "I LOVE halloween!" but no sightings in the backroom yet. She even went the extra mile to checked with someone else to verify.


----------



## Rikki

Stopped by Michael's today.....WOOHOO! Row and a half of Halloween stuff! I thought the items on this endcap were the best.


----------



## TK421

I'm so disappointed with the "glitter halloween" junk at Michaels. I like their fall foliage, and I'm happy to see the pumpkins and crows, but the Halloween "Bling" is tacky and makes me sad.


----------



## Madame Leota

TK421 said:


> I'm so disappointed with the "glitter halloween" junk at Michaels. I like their fall foliage, and I'm happy to see the pumpkins and crows, but the Halloween "Bling" is tacky and makes me sad.


Yeah, I know what you mean. My Michaels has only a half row of Halloween other than spooky town, and it's mostly happy scarecrows and sparkle. Nothing at all like years past.


----------



## psycho

oh cobwebs i have to hurry or ill be behind in my work


----------



## litemareb4xmas

TK421 said:


> I'm so disappointed with the "glitter halloween" junk at Michaels. I like their fall foliage, and I'm happy to see the pumpkins and crows, but the Halloween "Bling" is tacky and makes me sad.


I ran to the big city yesterday to check out Michaels, yuc, since when is gangsta blinging halloween cool, ugh I must be getting old.
They did have a 1/2 aisle like most everyone else is reporting, I did like the motorcycle lemax house. 
Waiting for the good stuff sux!
Walmart began rolling out the back to school stuff, still no halloween on the incoming shelves.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Old Time Pottery has their halloween stuff out.


----------



## BadTableManor

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mentioned earlier that TUESDAY MORNING had a small selection on the shelves of some Halloween items already. However I found this great bird cage in their garden center for $29 and thought it would make a great bat cage. The lid flips open and it has a bottom area where you could add lighting from below. I thought it had a gothic look to it and so I went back to get it before they closed for inventory on 7/1.
> 
> Took me a while today to find my collection of bats in storage but I selected a latex bat I had purchased from BIG LOTS in the past (see this bat around still from various sources) and took some pics for you of the bat in the cage. The bat is great because it comes with an elastic loop already which attached just nicely over and around the top of the bird cage finial to let it hang from above. Picture links posted below.
> 
> While "bat cage" came to mind I think it would be a great home for ravens, crows, snakes on branches, etc. so will be able to repurpose it over the Halloweens.
> 
> Bat in cage on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Bat in cage on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Bat in cage close up on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


that cage just made me curl my toes....


----------



## Tish

I love glittery things but I think the Michael's stuff would look nicer if the glitter was black. Too much silver and black reminds of the Oakland Raiders.


----------



## bozz

AmFatallyYours said:


> Old Time Pottery has their halloween stuff out.


Oh cool, I was just thinking of going there today and check them out. I went to Garden Ridge in Cinn. yesterday and got some pics to post later on of the stuff they had out. I'll be taking pics today too.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I hit Michael's over the weekend, used my older 40% off coupon to get what they call a "Chrome Skull". It is a little be-dazzled, but with the right light and in combination with other skulls of various shapes, sizes and textures, it should be okay. It's remotely similar to this:


----------



## Dragonomine

I saw those too. They reminded me of a disco ball. lol


----------



## Curlgoddess

Went to Michael's at lunch today and was over-whelmed with happiness, that they have set out the Spooky Town items =) Used my 50% off coupon to get the fiber optic tree and also a stone looking urn from the home/garden section that is now only $17.00 >=) I am a HAPPY girl!

On another note, I was a little put off by the "glamorous" Halloween items at the end of one of the isles. Sliver, glitter skulls... YIKES... maybe it's just not my style. But to top it off, the bust with the glittery skull of a head, looked like a piece that they had last year, that they just dipped in glitter this year.

Am I the only one that feels this way? I don't intent to offend anyone who does like it.

Still, in all, I was/am VERY excited to see Halloween popping up in stores =)


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry curly, but i want one of those sparkly skelly heads. that would really enhance a bunch of heads sitting together with a light on them. 
rikki, thanks for posting that pic. you came through again this year. i work at kmart. i see they have been making space for something. i figure it is back to school supplies. i am thinking of the next time the manager [tim] works to find out when the halloween will be hitting the stores. usually around here walgreens puts out first, then target, and walmart. shopko is the last to put out, and it's not usually to much of the good stuff.


----------



## Rikki

You're more than welcome Hallo!
I actually like the glittery stuff when it's not overdone. Though I like it for my home decorations but not my party (and certainly wouldn't want it for a haunt!).


----------



## Scatterbrains

Last year I got a couple of halloween trees at spirit. They're 4ft tall with black limbs and orange lights...basically a needleless Christmas tree.

I think those glittery, tassley, skulls would make great ornaments for it. The tree is on the left....this whole display will be gone this year as I have much cooler props to stick there now


----------



## AmFatallyYours

bozz said:


> Oh cool, I was just thinking of going there today and check them out. I went to Garden Ridge in Cinn. yesterday and got some pics to post later on of the stuff they had out. I'll be taking pics today too.


I'm hoping to make it to that garden ridge by the end of the week and judging by the pictures you posted of what they have, i'm excited. I went to the old time pottery in florence, ky. I'm assuming if you go to one somewhere in the near by tri state area, the selection should be about the same.


----------



## TK421

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I hit Michael's over the weekend, used my older 40% off coupon to get what they call a "Chrome Skull". It is a little be-dazzled, but with the right light and in combination with other skulls of various shapes, sizes and textures, it should be okay. It's remotely similar to this:


Ok, the above skull is cool. I would be happy to have it displayed in my apothecary.

The disco ball "bling" skull at Michaels this year is a terrifying puddle of meconium.


----------



## hallorenescene

rikki and curlgoddess, i agree, the glitter has to be used in the right way. i never thought of this before, but my haunters are young, maybe i should do a disco haunt some year, i bet the kids would love it. that skelly head would be perfect. 
i asked at kmart today when the halloween stuff would be coming out. the manager looked at me and with surprise on his face said why. i said i'm a big halloween lover. he laughed with glee on his face. then he said not till august. i think he is a halloween buff as well.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> sorry curly, but i want one of those sparkly skelly heads. that would really enhance a bunch of heads sitting together with a light on it.


I kind of like the glitter ones too. We are planning on decorating the fireplace mantle with black mirror,candle holders and that spiderweb cloth and I think these would give it the added sparkle it needs to dress it up. I will probably make my own tho'


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last year I found some great stuff at CostPlus World Market. Just checked their website to see if it was showing halloween mdse., and came across these skelly sting lights that are kind of nice. Right now out of stock but at least it's a good sign.

Dangling Skeletons Halloween String Lights - String Lights - Cost Plus World Market


Also found a preview of some Fall/Halloween 2009 merchandise coming to Pier 1 in August and September:
Pier 1 Imports - Fall Merchandise Preview

More scenes:
Pier 1 Imports - Halloween Glamour Ghouls Party
Pier 1 Imports - Halloween Entryway Décor


----------



## hallorenescene

your right, those lights are cool. not a bad price either. am going to have to check out their merchandise

pier i has a very nice setup. i have a mesh cat with purple lights similar to theirs, but my head and tail are mesh as well. my cat is also animated. i like those mesh pumpkins


----------



## Scatterbrains

hallorenescene said:


> maybe i should do a disco haunt some year, i bet the kids would love it.


and you'd scare the parents


----------



## hallorenescene

scatterbrains, that made me chuckle. too funny.


----------



## clarec

My sister is away on holiday/vacation at the moment...she is in Corfu. Anyway I got a phone call from her last night telling me that she has brought me some Halloween decorations from a stall over there!!! I'm like WOOHOO!! Apparently the owner opens the stall at the beginning of July to the end of October....cool!


----------



## TK421

clarec said:


> My sister is away on holiday/vacation at the moment...she is in Corfu. Anyway I got a phone call from her last night telling me that she has brought me some Halloween decorations from a stall over there!!! I'm like WOOHOO!! Apparently the owner opens the stall at the beginning of July to the end of October....cool!


Greek Halloween decorations?! I gotta see those!


----------



## clarec

TK421 said:


> Greek Halloween decorations?! I gotta see those!


When I get them I'll post a few pictures...


----------



## TheEighthPlague

TK421 said:


> ...is a terrifying puddle of meconium.


That's just *sick.*


----------



## DarkLore

Disco is dead. Even haunters shouldn't resurrect it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Seems that some of the stores are putting their Halloween out later, since I haven't seen anything at Home Goods yet.


----------



## TK421

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> That's just *sick.*


He He He, Sorry. 

I was dealing with that last week. Now we've moved on to "mustard" deposits.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in DOLLAR TREE this morning. Nothing "halloween" yet but some of the fall foliage is out. No pumpkins, gourds, or crows yet. DT's bulk catalog which is in the store and probably online has one page of halloween but it's only of a plastic pumpkin candy carryall and of a white stretchy spider web package. Oh and they had a clear plastic skull mug I believe.

Now is a good time however to pick up any tropical items like flowers or ferns or raffia luau skirt material if you are going to need stuff for a tropical pirate, witch doctor, haunted tiki world, etc. haunt theme. This seasonal mdse. will get pulled from the shelves in a few weeks. I picked up an adult raffia skirt (nice length) to cut and adorn my tiki torches or shrunken head or skull spears. I also picked up some ferns and orchids. I'm considering making a cave tunnel in a wall which might have a snake jump out. That or I'm considering a "bottomless" cave entrance effect. The ferns would be a nice touch around the rocks at the tunnel entrance.

I also picked up in the toy section "Roach Scare" part of the Fun With Bugs! collection. They had a jumping spider too. The roach is attached to a retractable button controller that allows you to pull the roach out, set it on a table near your hand and the controller button, and then when some unsuspecting ToTer comes to you to get some candy, you click the controller and it pulls the roach forward making it appear to jump. Or you can slowly retract the cord so that the roach appears to walk across the table. Figured it might be worth a scream or two. And at buck how can you go wrong? 

Roach Scare on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Roach Scare on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## texashalloween08

Any animatroincs at Michael's or Garden Ridge yet? I have Donna the Dead, and I am looking to add on more to our cemetery...


----------



## Laredo

I made it to Garden Ridge and Michael's today. I used a coupon at Michael's to get the Spooky Town 4.5V transformer for my purple lights. Not terribly exciting, but I've had them on battery power for years. I also picked up the dancing skeleton figures. I think I'll go back for the lighted pumpkins and the 3V transformer. 
I have very restrained tastes when it comes to spooky town. 

At Garden Ridge, they are just getting the first aisles set, and they had a long aisle stack both sides with airblown inflatables. Not my cup of tea, but my first glimpse of Halloween there, and so very welcome. They had animated talking candy bowls, crystal ball "tornado" sets, and the only thing there that interested me, life size beating hearts. The hearts were 7.99 and featured a pulsing beat under the latex or silicone skin. I don't know if this is new for 09 but I dont' remember seeing the hearts before.


----------



## mrhamilton234

I remember seeing the hearts last year on the internet but not in person.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

SpiritHalloween had some hearts similar to that last year.


----------



## spooky little girl

vultures!!! I need vultures this year. Kept waiting for them to go on sale at big lots last year, but they never got to a decent price for the crap they were trying to sell. Perhaps I should try to make one.???


----------



## prestonjjrtr

They had a really awesome flying vulture at Spencers and SpiritHalloween the last few years.


----------



## spooky little girl

Wow, we don't have a Spirit around..... I'd be better off with the sitting, watching, waiting type of vulture due to low ceilings here. tee hee


----------



## Deadna

spooky little girl said:


> vultures!!! I need vultures this year. Kept waiting for them to go on sale at big lots last year, but they never got to a decent price for the crap they were trying to sell. Perhaps I should try to make one.???


I made one once out of a pink flamingo  I sprayed great stuff on it to bulk it up then painted the head red and covered the body in short pile black fur. It was a stretchy fabric so I just pulled it tight and stitched it up under the belly. Then with long pile white fur I added the collar around it's neck. It turned out great but I never got around to adding feet so I've never used it.


----------



## spooky little girl

Awesome idea Deadna, Thanks!!


----------



## EvilMel

I'm sooooo hoping that Pottery Barn has those murals again. I missed out on them last year and I will NOT miss it this year.


----------



## ZombieRaider

DarkLore said:


> Disco is dead. Even haunters shouldn't resurrect it.


I was too young to remember disco....The only song I kind of remember is Bee Gees I think?, at the SkateRBowl....Dancing...Dancing....Yeah!....ZR


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Nothing good at Michael's yet. The bling-skull-endcap that everyone seems to have, the Spooky Town (neat, but not my bag), and a bunch of cutesy stuff. I was next door, at Guitar Center, picking up my effects pedal for my lightning show so I saw no reason not to drop in. Just need a color organ, flood lights, and a stereo and I'll be all set on the lightning show.


----------



## spooky little girl

Murals? Pottery Barn? I missed it too.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

What were the murals?


----------



## EvilMel




----------



## spooky little girl

Wow, awesome. I suppose you could supersize something from photoshop?


----------



## TheEighthPlague

*Those are SICK.*


----------



## Curlgoddess

And idea on prices?


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I LOVE those murals!!


----------



## Madame Leota

spooky little girl said:


> vultures!!! I need vultures this year. Kept waiting for them to go on sale at big lots last year, but they never got to a decent price for the crap they were trying to sell. Perhaps I should try to make one.???


Buycostumes.com has a vulture on their site for $16.99. Just an FYI for ya!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I noticed the murals at Pottery Barn last year too. I loved the house one the best. With everything else I was looking at I forgot about them and then when I finally logged back on a lot of their stuff I meant to have another look at was gone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped today at a different DOLLAR TREE which is further away, larger, and seems to have a better selection. Plus I've noticed seasonal stuff seems to come out on their shelves earlier. Sure enough they had some Halloween stuff out! They had 4 trays of black crows (that would be enough to do a Hitchcock movie!) and I bought 5 more birds for my collection. May go back for more. You can always use crows. 

Also picked up a few Urban Essences' Du Rags as skeleton pirate head ware. For 1 buck it was worth having something as simple as this, and I don't have to go to the fabric store and cut and mess with it. Heck an eye patch or a gold earring or capping one of the skeleton's teeth in gold should dress them up a bit and still add variety among the crew. Last year I picked up closeouts on long wigs, so some of the pirates will have hair underneath. The DT closest to me had two blue Du Rags which I also picked up (had hoped for a nice red one or two). 

Bought some ferns and vines for my cave scenery and packages of various sized suction cups with hooks (9 cups to a package for $1). I'll remove the hooks, hopefully be successful painting the cups with plastic spray paint and use the cups on the tentacles of the giant monster from the deep that I want to use in my pirates scene.

Here's what I remember from the DT shelf: crows, ceramic pumpkin containers, some tabletop tombstones appx 6 inches high (might be different from last years); table top version of the busts of ghoul, vampire and medusa that were out last year in larger form at places like Target -- no LED eyes however (these are only 5 inches I'm guessing); and I'm drawing a blank on the rest. All in all they had about two sections of shelving filled. Oh and just remembered that they had ceramic bears in various halloween costumes. I do remember they had fall foliage and fall decorations on the shelves.

After DOLLAR TREE I hit TUESDAY MORNING, a different one than before, and they had fabric witch's hats, paper party goods, vintage looking decorative pieces like an 18 inch wooden witch figurine that I thought looked nice. Had some of the same stuff I had seen in the other location. When I was leaving the store the clerk was unboxing crows to put out. I think I paid 4 dollars for the ones I bought at the other location before the 4th of July; and quite honestly the crows at DOLLAR TREE were almost just as nice, only a bit smaller in size for whatever it's worth.

As you can tell though, nothing major or really exciting yet.


----------



## runswithvampires

went to micheals today and they had there halloween stuff up! yay!


----------



## mrhamilton234

runswithvampires said:


> went to micheals today and they had there halloween stuff up! yay!


Any animatronics?


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I was disappointed with michaels selection. It's 80% spookytown and the other 20% is all cutesy stuff.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped today at a different DOLLAR TREE which is further away, larger, and seems to have a better selection. Plus I've noticed seasonal stuff seems to come out on their shelves earlier. Sure enough they had some Halloween stuff out! They had 4 trays of black crows (that would be enough to do a Hitchcock movie!) and I bought 5 more birds for my collection. May go back for more. You can always use crows.
> 
> Also picked up a few Urban Essences' Du Rags as skeleton pirate head ware. For 1 buck it was worth having something as simple as this, and I don't have to go to the fabric store and cut and mess with it. Heck an eye patch or a gold earring or capping one of the skeleton's teeth in gold should dress them up a bit and still add variety among the crew. Last year I picked up closeouts on long wigs, so some of the pirates will have hair underneath. The DT closest to me had two blue Du Rags which I also picked up (had hoped for a nice red one or two).
> 
> Bought some ferns and vines for my cave scenery and packages of various sized suction cups with hooks (9 cups to a package for $1). I'll remove the hooks, hopefully be successful painting the cups with plastic spray paint and use the cups on the tentacles of the giant monster from the deep that I want to use in my pirates scene.
> 
> Here's what I remember from the DT shelf: crows, ceramic pumpkin containers, some tabletop tombstones appx 6 inches high (might be different from last years); table top version of the busts of ghoul, vampire and medusa that were out last year in larger form at places like Target -- no LED eyes however (these are only 5 inches I'm guessing); and I'm drawing a blank on the rest. All in all they had about two sections of shelving filled. I do remember they had fall foliage and fall decorations on the shelves.
> 
> After DOLLAR TREE I hit TUESDAY MORNING, a different one than before, and they had fabric witch's hats, paper party goods, vintage looking decorative pieces like an 18 inch wooden witch figurine that I thought looked nice. Had some of the same stuff I had seen in the other location. When I was leaving the store the clerk was unboxing crows to put out. I think I paid 4 dollars for the ones I bought at the other location before the 4th of July; and quite honestly the crows at DOLLAR TREE were almost just as nice, only a bit smaller in size for whatever it's worth.
> 
> As you can tell though, nothing major or really exciting yet.


I love the dollar store at halloween time. They never disappoint.


----------



## jhajer

Went to michaels today. Had a 50% off coupon and used it on the spooky town train. Ok, I admit, I went twice today and also got the spooky town wild pumpkin from spooky town too. Got me thinking about halloween all day today.


----------



## adam

Went to Michaels tonight. They have a full isle of Halloween stuff. This year it seems to be about the glitter. They have black and white merchandise with silver glitter on it. I dig the skull covered in silver rhinestones - although I could do it better myself. With the proper lighting, it could be pretty cool. 

But anyway, the spooky town villages were way cool. I have one from last year. They had some fall nick nacks, signs, potion bottles, crows/crows with wings up.


----------



## the morbituary

Our dollar tree is putting out halloween stuff ,they had a little out today with more on the way..............


----------



## runswithvampires

mrhamilton234 said:


> Any animatronics?




all i saw were the spooky towns. potion bottles, wooden wall plaques and some skeletons. smaller things. Nothing big out yet!


----------



## kUITSUKU

Same things at the Michaels near me. The sparkly skull was a bit too small for me to care about, but I bought a crow with the 50% off coupon online and got another 50% off coupon on the receipt...so I might buy that skull afterall.
They said more will be out by the end of the month, and a week after the Christmas stuff will follow. :I


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Thanks for mentioning the receipt coupon! I checked my wallet, and sure enough, I got one too! I never look at my receipts...I'm a dummy. Thanks again!


----------



## sweet&sinister

looked at TJ Maxx, Marshalls & Home Goods & still nothing but it shouldn't be much longer. Went to Hallmark & picked up a book that has ornaments that will be out july 11th I think. They have The Nightmare Before Christmas one that lights up, Set of two Corpse Bride Emily & Victor(the book says this one will be available in october) They also are going to have The Wicked Witch Of The West.


----------



## TK421

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Thanks for mentioning the receipt coupon! I checked my wallet, and sure enough, I got one too! I never look at my receipts...I'm a dummy. Thanks again!


Michaels is making their coupons available in several ways. You can usually find a coupon or two in the Sunday paper. If you purchase something from a Michaels, you usually get a 50% off coupon for the next week - a good way for them to get you back. And if you register on their web site, you get a 50% off coupon for registering and you continue to get online coupons.

I never buy anything at full price -- that would be crazy!! Even if I want multiples of something, I'll go around and get as many coupons as I can to save money.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

TK421 said:


> Michaels is making their coupons available in several ways. You can usually find a coupon or two in the Sunday paper. If you purchase something from a Michaels, you usually get a 50% off coupon for the next week - a good way for them to get you back. And if you register on their web site, you get a 50% off coupon for registering and you continue to get online coupons.
> 
> I never buy anything at full price -- that would be crazy!! Even if I want multiples of something, I'll go around and get as many coupons as I can to save money.


Same here, especially at Michaels. I'll get as many coupons as I can and fill up the car.


----------



## Tumblindice

I registered at the website and got the 50% off coupon which I printed about a dozen of. I plan on using them every day as I go to and from work.


----------



## Halloween Fan

What is " Home Goods"? is that a store like Michaels? I love that store.


----------



## kUITSUKU

Think of the random household decorating items in the back of TJ Maxx and similar clothes stores. Home Goods is basically a HUGE selection of that, but some of the stuff there is really crazy and at a good price. My mom always surprises me with gifts from that store. I don't remember their Halloween selection last year but the year before they had some creative items and candy.


----------



## Shattered

Went to Garden Ridge to pick up some tiki torches...I noticed they were starting to stock their Halloween stuff. 

These skeletons caught my eye, they stand around 5 feet, maybe a little bit less.
excuse the quality, taken with my phone


----------



## Kenpilot

Shattered said:


> Went to Garden Ridge to pick up some tiki torches...I noticed they were starting to stock their Halloween stuff.
> 
> These skeletons caught my eye, they stand around 5 feet, maybe a little bit less.
> excuse the quality, taken with my phone


I like the ones on top, How did they look in person? Remember how much they were? Thanks!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Halloween Fan said:


> What is " Home Goods"? is that a store like Michaels? I love that store.


Our Home Goods store is in our Marshalls stores. It is all of the home decor etc that is not apparel in the back of the store.


----------



## Shattered

Kenpilot said:


> I like the ones on top, How did they look in person? Remember how much they were? Thanks!


They look pretty good, when i first saw them I was like "Whoa!", I wasn't expecting to see anything like that there. 
They are like buckys, just scaled down a little bit, and made out of plastic. I think it was 59.99, but it may have been 49.99.


----------



## Johnson724

Got excited yesterday. Our Michaels had Halloween stuff out. Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## texashalloween08

I went to Garden Ridge here in Hurst, TX, all they have out so far is inflatebles. Those skeltons look really cool!! They were clearing off shelf space, so hopefully they will be here soon!!


----------



## Dalloween

Tried to call the Garden Ridge stores in Lewisville and Plano, TX... there is no option to speak to a live person, every option gives you a recording telling you to submit your question via email. lol 

How times have changed!

Jim


----------



## RedSonja

wow!l....must have one of those Garden Ridge skellies!...


----------



## gromit05

texashalloween08 said:


> I went to Garden Ridge here in Hurst, TX, all they have out so far is inflatebles. Those skeltons look really cool!! They were clearing off shelf space, so hopefully they will be here soon!!


same here in Houston, all they had were the inflatables...ugh! wish they would hurry up and put out those skeletons...


----------



## sambone

I went to GR in metro detroit, just inflatables.... It felt like I was at a kiddie party.. I hope they get those skellys out soon as well.. somebody mentioned GR looked like a hude garge sale...and it did, they had more nurse scrubs than anything else wth.. I hope the Halloween merchandise is good this year!


----------



## 13ghosts

I'm so excited! 

My favorite local outlet store is putting their Halloween out! They have one full aisle so far! They always have the coolest stuff that you don't see anywhere else.


----------



## Deadna

13ghosts said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> My favorite local outlet store is putting their Halloween out! They have one full aisle so far! They always have the coolest stuff that you don't see anywhere else.


What is the store called?


----------



## theedwin

and what have you bought 13?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in my favorite DOLLAR TREE store to pick up additional crows and I'm glad I did. I hadn't realized when I purchased a few crows there last week that there were _3 different variations_ (all crows 5 inches high): a) looking straight ahead with wings fanned out a bit; b) looking straight ahead; and c) looking to one side. The variations will add some realism to your display. Photo below. BTW crow on right is from TUESDAY MORNING and is 6 inches high and a few dollars more expensive. Shown together for comparison. Also the DT crows were photographed with the product card still attached but it comes off.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3494/3722226036_61ddfbf5e3.jpg


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks for the pic of the crows, thats a good find! Ill go check out my dollar tree


----------



## mrhamilton234

I stopped by Michaels today, nothing but the "bling" stuff, Lemax, and fall decor. I wanted that bling bust though, my graveyard could use a touch of class.


----------



## 13ghosts

It's World of Values outlet---they only have 2 stores as far as I know, both in PA. 

I played with every decoration in the place, but only left with some cake and cookie stuff, sprinkles and things. I will be going back when I decide on a theme this year!



Deadna said:


> What is the store called?


----------



## dippedstix

I JUST went to Dollar Tree over the weekend and didn't see one crow or anything autumn/halloween. Hum...I must try another Dollar Tree!!


----------



## B Scary

Michaels in Tampa has added to their fall foilage,pumpkins and spooky houses. They have out some skull candles, candelabras, black candle pillars with skulls hanging from them and some other elegant creepy Halloween bling. Didn't have my phone to take a pic but was excited to see they are making progress. Going back today with my coupon to by a candleabra so I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## Rikki

Halloween isn't in full swing in Lexington like it was at this time last year.  Michael's is basically the only place that's putting stuff out. I went to two different Dollar Trees but only found some leftovers from last year that have been out ever since. Tuesday Morning had a few things on their clearance racks but it was mostly cutesy stuff. And I'm so disappointed in Garden Ridge! They've got one aisle of inflatables and a quarter of an aisle of small Gemmy products....but those have been out for over a week! No sign of progress, aisles are cleared out but they haven't put anything in them! Hopefully by the start of next week I'll have more to check out.


----------



## B Scary

I've been watching this thread and I'm not sure if I missed this update already but I was on Grandinroad looking for their summer outdoor furniture and was soooo happy to see their Halloween is up and running on their website. I haven't gotten the catalog in the mail yet though. 

Halloween Decor - Halloween Costumes - Halloween Decorations - Grandin Road


----------



## Laredo

I love that catalog. The set on which they shoot a lot of their indoor decor is a beautiful house with just the right amount of haunted flavor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GRANDINROAD must have _just_ put up their Halloween special section after midnight because I was there last night and it still had their stuff from 2008 listed. Back in early July I signed up for their newsletter to inform me of their 2009 Halloween and was kind of shocked to have heard about the new additions here on this site first. Just checked my email, and still no update announcement from Grandinroad. You can always count on this forum for the latest!

I see that Martha Stewart has a prominent place on their site. Guess that means lots of glitter products! I can't help but wonder what that means if anything for MICHAELS, who has been the main supplier of her products. My husband hates glitter products and greeting cards and all the glitter that falls off and stays trapped in your carpeting, etc. seemingly for years despite your best vacuuming efforts. Anyone else with similar spouses?

GRANDINROAD does do a nice catalog. 

I looked over the new website area and didn't see much new from last year that I really loved. Hope there will be more coming. I guess my favorites so far would be the Spooky Willow Tree, Skull inflatable, and the Martha Stewart ghost costume (man that's a lot of material). Those of you that love the glitter stuff, some of the items like the skulls and hands were projects on MS's show and might still be found on her website if you want instructions to make on your own.


----------



## hallorenescene

i checked out that catalog. wow! i am going to wait till stuff comes out around here, and if they don't have that animated broom, i'm going to get it. there are a couple of other things i really like, but when i have time i think i am going to try to make similar. i could never afford the price of them


----------



## 22606

I like many of Grandin Road's products (particularly the 'I'll be back' solar tombstone), but, unfortunately, they charge too much for most of them, or at least I think so.


----------



## dippedstix

Garthgoyle said:


> I like many of Grandin Road's products (particularly the 'I'll be back' solar tombstone), but, unfortunately, they charge too much for most of them, or at least I think so.


I'm with you on that one. Their stuff is really cool but it is way overpriced!!


----------



## texashalloween08

I love the weeping tree at Grandin Road. I agree it is way over priced!


----------



## Rikki

Finally hit the jackpot at the third Dollar Tree in town! Okay, so not exactly the jackpot, but they did have one endcap of Halloween stuff. All of their fall items are out, as is JoAnn's. 









I went to the other Tuesday Morning and they had basically no Halloween clearance but they did have an endcap of new merch. Nothing spectacular, mostly that cutesy vintage look. They did have a large black glittered "candleabra" (silhouette) for $20.


----------



## IshWitch

dippedstix said:


> I JUST went to Dollar Tree over the weekend and didn't see one crow or anything autumn/halloween. Hum...I must try another Dollar Tree!!


I will hit our DT tomorrow!
Oh, I hope they have crows!


----------



## Dragonomine

Ugh I want to go to my DS but I can't drive for 2 more days!!!!


----------



## dippedstix

I know! I would love some dollar crows!! I am going to go tomorrow to another store and see if I can find some. Some dollar trees are loarger than others. I just might go to the big one this weekend. My friends think I'm nuts. LOL


----------



## dippedstix

IshWitch said:


> I will hit our DT tomorrow!
> Oh, I hope they have crows!


I just got back from the dollar store and they had the crows out. I bought 10 of them along with a couple of small busts...check them out...


----------



## Guest

Great find, dippedstix!! I am definitely going to DT tomorow to get crows!!!!


----------



## Vancouver

those busts are cool...were they just a buck a piece?


----------



## Skulkin

I was in Zurchers Party Store and they had boxes of Halloween stuff and I asked when she was going to put it out. She said they had to put it out soon because there were so many Halloween boxes they were taking over the back room! They carry all the OTC stuff which is nice 'cuz it saves on shipping.

dippedstix, I got 13 of the crows, only some of mine had their wings spread and some had their heads turned to the side. Our DT didn't have busts yet.


----------



## Tumblindice

Went to 2 Dollar Tree's today and NO crows, I am bummed!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Rikki which Dollar Tree did you find that at? I checked out the one on Broadway and Loudon on tuesday and didn't see anything.


----------



## Rikki

I found those at the one on Tiverton (off Nicholasville). The one at Andover and the one at Park Hills had nothing. You just saved me a trip downtown!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dippedstix said:


> I just got back from the dollar store and they had the crows out. I bought 10 of them along with a couple of small busts...check them out...




Glad to see that people are starting to find them. They should go fast. Based on earlier reports I thought my store might have been the only one to put them out early.

BTW Dippedstix, did you want all of your crows to look forward? As I posted before (Photo - Pg 25 on this thread, permalink 244), there seem to be 3 variations. 

At a buck a piece, and yes, everything in the store including the tabletop statues are $1 each, the crows can be hard to resist in quantity at that price. So far I've purchased 15 of them (2 trips) 5 of each of the 3 variations. I have a number of crows from prior years so really should take an inventory of them. My DOLLAR TREE will exchange merchandise but won't do a return with refund--just thought I'd mention that. Assume all stores have the same policy and wouldn't want someone to be surprised if they wanted to bring something back.

BTW don't overlook DT for bugs and snakes (toy section), faux floral including vines (for gravesites, etc.), floral foam, cheese cloth, foam board (poster size). As more halloween comes out, the selection will get better--party supplies, signage, bottle labels (last year), Halloween cds, candy, and some costume accessories I think. I also saw battery operated LED tealights, something like 6 to a package.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween appearing at ROSS*

Heads up that ROSS stores are starting to put out Halloween merchandise. I'll post some pics of things I picked up. In the meantime here's some early shelf stocking pics:

Ross1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ross2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ross3 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ross4 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ross5 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ross6 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


BTW Ross Dress for Less stores are opening over a dozen new stores this Saturday, July 18. Here's a link to their website: .:: ROSS ::.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Early Halloween Items - Dollar Tree/Michaels*

A few more pics from DOLLAR TREE and MICHAELS. Michaels definitely has had the most out so far of the stores in my area.


Dollar Tree1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Dollar Tree2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Dollar Tree3 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Michaels1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Michaels2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Michaels3 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Michaels4 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Went to KMart they got nuttin'. Pool noodles on sale, though. Wife said no. Bummer.


----------



## dippedstix

Vancouver said:


> those busts are cool...were they just a buck a piece?


Yep- only a buck. They had some mini tombstones too that were nice and heavy. Can't beat it for a dollar!


----------



## dippedstix

Oh man, I didn't even notice that the crows were different. Now I'm going to have to go back and get some more!!


----------



## Tish

Keep an eye out for coupon codes for Grandin Road. Last year I got a spooky woman figure with a good deal. I can't remember the specifics, but I remember it was a good deal!


----------



## BigGeek

Looks like our local Garden Ridge has started putting out some Halloween stuff as of a couple of days ago. The display was still in the process of going up, but it's a start! They usually have loads of stuff.

Also probably time to check Big Lots. Can always catch a few good deals there.

I can smell the decay in the air it's getting so close!


----------



## Guest

Thanx, GoS, for posting those pics!! Have never been to our Ross, but definitely am going to check it out soon!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Nobody's seen anything in Target yet, right? They had some really neat, heavy tombstones last year. I should have picked some up then.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Any sightings at Marshalls or TJMaxx? They always have cool stuff =)


----------



## Mandathewitch

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Went to KMart they got nuttin'. Pool noodles on sale, though. Wife said no. Bummer.


I laughed when I read this. What could you possibly need a pool noodle for that is halloween related? (I'm sure the answer will be interesting no doubt).

Walmart still had nothing as of tuesday.... going back this afternoon to return something so I'll check again. =) They were in FULL SWING for back to school though, so I'm sure halloween is around the corner.

My Michael's got their "real" halloween stuff (gravestones, crows, outdoor decor) in yesterday (I love having family who works there... )....


----------



## Dragonomine

Manda, the pool noodles are used to put over PVC pipe to "fill out" your bodies.


----------



## Diabolik

These weren't exactly intended for Halloween, but are available now in store and are on clearance for $8.98 . I bought 2 at my local Pier 1 Imports store this weekend. Probably about 4 inches square, and stand about a foot tall. They have a little door that opens and there is a metal tea-light base inside. Very gothic looking and cool....










Pier 1 Imports - Church Tea Light Holder


----------



## halloween71

Rite aid has fall decor and some candy corn.I talked to one of my friends who works there (I normally buy all my candy there on sale)I was asking about the candy and she said they had a truck coming in sat that would probaly have hween on it.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Ugh, I went into our Dollar Tree and nothing was out except autumn artificial flowers. Not that there's anything wrong with that--I will probably buy some and make wreaths for the inside of my house as we get closer to autumn.

But I was really hoping to see some crows and gargoyles!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

halloween71 said:


> Rite aid has fall decor and some candy corn.I talked to one of my friends who works there (I normally buy all my candy there on sale)I was asking about the candy and she said they had a truck coming in sat that would probaly have hween on it.


Ooh, they do??? I wonder if they have it out here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dragonomine said:


> Manda, the pool noodles are used to put over PVC pipe to "fill out" your bodies.



Yep, great way to create props of your own and establish the framework for them. If you look at a lot of props out there (like the hanging skeleton reapers, etc.) you'll see that's pretty much how they are constructed on a budget.

My DOLLAR TREE still has pool noodles in stock for $1 each. Buy now at a great price before they are gone for the season and you are looking for them and can't find them. I saw them at BIG LOTS too but not at that price.


----------



## -V-

(Not sure where to post this one....so here seems sensible, apologies if this shoulda gone under the merchandise watch 2009 thread).

Stopped by Tuesday Morning today and they had an end-cap full of decor, with the most notable items being:

1. A large ( at least 18") wooden JOL that has a corded light (kinda like the foam ones) and looks like it is constructed so it could be also hung on a wall. 
2. A black and purple witches hat with feathers or sumpin on it that has a mini light strand in it and appears to be a kind of lamp or table-top decor.
3. Some poseable plush-covered spiders with light-up eyes for 10$--those were good, I might get a few since theyre very different than the ones Michaels has every year, the body is really fat and they looked like each leg was about 12" long.
4. Standing 2D Frankenstein cut-outs, maybe about 4-4.5 feet tall.
5. Dracula tombstones that apparently light up somewhere, prolly eyes, theyre cutesy and not creepy. 
6. Assortment consisting of a few costumes for kids, indoor-decor stuff like ceramics and tins, glittery spiders, and an interesting ( to me, lol) Dept. 56 spider consisting of a 2d spider with black garland legs meant to hang on a wall ( not something I'd usually get but I liked this one so I bought it lol)


----------



## Otaku

I work about 3 blocks away from Tuesday Morning and never knew it existed! I gotta check this out. Thanks for the post, -V-!


----------



## runmikeyrun

someone told me today that Party City had some of their halloween stuff already. I'm going to go check it out tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the tombstones and the standing frankenstien. thanks for posting v.


----------



## dippedstix

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Ugh, I went into our Dollar Tree and nothing was out except autumn artificial flowers. Not that there's anything wrong with that--I will probably buy some and make wreaths for the inside of my house as we get closer to autumn.
> 
> But I was really hoping to see some crows and gargoyles!!



Did you look around everywhere? I thought at first that my store didn't have any crows either. All I saw when I wallked in was the fall garlands, etc but as I looked around across the store I found the crows and busts, etc.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

dippedstix said:


> Did you look around everywhere? I thought at first that my store didn't have any crows either. All I saw when I wallked in was the fall garlands, etc but as I looked around across the store I found the crows and busts, etc.


I went up and down all the aisles and across the front and the back. 

I'll keep looking, though. I plan on going back weekly just to cut down on my grocery bill by buying some stuff super-cheap (like laundry detergent). So while I'm there--I'll be SCOURING that place for finds. I didn't even know we had one of these stores in my area! 

Hey, can anybody tell me...What is Michael's like, offerings-wise and price-wise? I may take a trip a couple towns over to check that one out if prices are reasonable. I am being SERIOUSLY thrifty this year. Do they have "whole" decorations in addition to crafts pieces?

I am getting the feeling autumn stuff doesn't go out on shelves as early in the southwest as it does in other areas, unless I'm mistaken. I was getting most of my stuff from eBay and WalMart until I wised up this year, so I can't say for sure, but I do see a whole lot of posts from east coasters saying there's autumn stuff out!


----------



## mrhamilton234

Most expensive item I saw at Michaels (minus the Spookytown offerings) was the bling skull bust, at about 17 bucks. I might swipe one next time I get a hold of a 50% coupon.


----------



## Deadna

A cashier said to check out the website for Dollar Tree to see what they are going to have for halloween. So far it's only a couple of scarecrows and fall flowers pictured. We got the crows in our store this year and they have already got one endcap filled with halloween items. I think it is about a month early for them!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went to my local DOLLAR TREE store which is smaller and tends to put out stuff a little bit later (different location than previously posted pictures), and found that they were in the process of stocking their end caps and one row of shelving with Halloween items. If your local store doesn't have stuff out, give them a day or two.

Here's some additional photos. Sorry they are a bit out of focus:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2570/3731086782_62da68e989.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3662/3731087646_0b621f10d1.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/3730292767_86816e1026.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3217/3731089426_d5e9ca2e0c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/3730294487_d8b4c235a5.jpg


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Went to my local store which is smaller and tends to put out stuff a little bit later (different location than previously posted pictures), and found that they were in the process of stocking their end caps and one row of shelving with Halloween items. If your local store doesn't have stuff out, give them a day or two.
> 
> 
> Here's some additional photos. Sorry they are a bit out of focus:
> 
> 
> Was this from the Dollar Tree? Awesome!


----------



## Skelly215

Ross had Dept 56 pumpkin heads for $6.99. I don't have a picture, but this link to eBay shows what they look like:
PUMPKIN Jack O Lantern Large Dept 56 Halloween JOE - eBay (item 390061610377 end time Jul-24-09 12:18:22 PDT)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dippedstix said:


> Ghost of Spookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my local store which is smaller and tends to put out stuff a little bit later (different location than previously posted pictures), and found that they were in the process of stocking their end caps and one row of shelving with Halloween items. If your local store doesn't have stuff out, give them a day or two.
> 
> 
> Here's some additional photos. Sorry they are a bit out of focus:
> 
> 
> Was this from the Dollar Tree? Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Dollar Tree. I'll fix my original post to clarify that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dragonomine

I went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and picked out 5 crows. There was only 2 registers open and carts lined up into the aisles. I got frustrated and just left. I can do w/o buying the crows this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Prompted by Skelly215's finds at Ross yesterday, I went back there again today. Way more stuff on the shelves this time around and I just HAD to buy the white Dept 56 pumpkin faced guy (had tag on). And the price was $6.99 as Skelly said. As you can see from the pics below they had quite a bit of interesting stuff on the shelves now. Don't remember what the gargoyle was but the Frankenstein head was $10, so overall very reasonably priced I thought. BTW only one snowglobe was left on the shelves. There were a handful a few days ago so glad I bought the pirate one I did back then. Hot items I guess. Enjoy and Thanks Skelly for getting me back in there to check out it out. 


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2026/3733988625_1e6b2fc791.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2488/3734787846_936c991177.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2642/3733989727_e4971a64ae.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3443/3733990347_c6d687fba1_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3464/3734789368_d2af995196.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2208/3734789762_c464fda412_b.jpg


I should mention BTW that our smaller Ross store location still has not put any halloween out. However, I'll add they _were_ playing my favorite song when I was shopping in the store, "Spookie" er... meant to say "Spooky"! Now that will put you in a good halloween shopping mood.


----------



## maximpakt

I like the Fankie head the gargoyle and the pumpkin heads. Must resist the temptation to go to ross.


----------



## Dragonomine

maximpakt said:


> I like the Fankie head the gargoyle and the pumpkin heads. Must resist the temptation to go to ross.



lol I was going to post the exact same thing. Those were my favs as well.


----------



## ppolax

*photos 2009 Midwest halloween*

So far i've been to Michaels, Garden Ridge & Old time pottery. Some of the pictures aren't so great but will give you an idea of what is available.


----------



## ppolax

*pics 2009 Halloween midwest*

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for posting ppolax! Being a west coast haunter I guess I have some location envy of those that have Old Time Pottery and Garden Ridge in their area. Love seeing what's out there even if I can't get to one of the stores.


----------



## ppolax

*you're very welcome*

I will try to get more & better pics as more merchandise becomes available. Thanks


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I got the u "beware" sign with the w as a purple bat at old time pottery. I also got a couple of the wrapped skull heads from there too, because they were too cool to pass up. I meant to make a trip to garden ridge weeks ago and i still haven't made it. Hopefully this week.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

ppolax said:


> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


Special thanks for posting the pictures it is really appreciated !!! 

Can't wait to see more pics when they put out more Halloween goodies.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

NO FAIR! Your Ross has way more and way better stuff than ours. We only have one endcap with the gargoyle and the reaper with the broken mirror wings and a bunch of cutesy stuff. No pumpkins with faces or any other cool stuff. There was a sweet copper pumpkin pot thingey. All of it was too rich for my blood at least this week. Our Michaels has all the bling but nothing scary out yet. Cutesy stuff. No animated props, no FCG like last year. Boo-Hoo. They do have a sign that says, "Diamonds are a Ghoul's best friend." I know, right?


----------



## moonstarling61

hehe I just ordered a bunch of Wall Grabbers and things myself ..hey! my birthday is this week..It's justifiable 

http://www.partywedding.com/viewprod.asp?prodID=11466

I saw at JoAnns they were clearing our Summer as well..got great stuff for the backyard 75% off--good thing Summer doesn't end in Florida, not really.


----------



## Johnson724

I went to Hobby Lobby in the next town. They have fall stuff and Christmas stuff but no Halloween. Party City still has summer stuff up besides the costume stuff they keep up year round in the back. Michaels has some Halloween stuff up. Those are the only stores I've been able to check. I dont know of a Garden Ridge around here. First time I've heard of them was on here....Closest ones to me are in Atlanta


----------



## 22606

Johnson724 said:


> I went to Hobby Lobby in the next town. They have fall stuff and Christmas stuff but no Halloween.


How can a store _already_ have Christmas decor, but no Halloween stuff?! I just don't get it (and I'm sure I'm not alone)...


----------



## Johnson724

Tell me about it. I walked in, saw a bunch of orange and black colors, pumpkins, hay, scarecrow looking things and didnt see a bit of actual Halloween stuff. Three isles up started the Christmas stuff and the section was already larger than the fall stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You guys must have missed all the posts that the owners of Hobby Lobby are religious and don't believe in supporting Halloween. From all the posts I've read over the years, nothing truly Halloween has been found there, just craft stuff to make props.


----------



## Johnson724

Yup...must have missed that


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I just went back to Dollar Tree in San Dimas and they had the "harvest brooms" and other scarecrow decorations (small ones), very small ceramic pumpkins and some fall-decorated plastic jars, but nothing seriously "Halloween" yet. I'll be back there next week to check again!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in JO ANN FABRICS today and they are running a sale on harvest items thru 08/01 I believe. Their pumpkins all had Thanksgiving sayings on them but they did have some nice crows. Much better quality than DOLLAR TREE for example, but priced as such too. The sale is for 30% off. They had a large crow that was something like $14, forgot what the smaller ones were. They also had some cute black owls that I believe were $10. I'll post a picture tomorrow here.

Still no Hallloween action in our local TJMaxx store.


----------



## Deadna

Garthgoyle said:


> How can a store _already_ have Christmas decor, but no Halloween stuff?! I just don't get it (and I'm sure I'm not alone)...


It is for the people who make crafts for xmas bizzaars and craft shows. There are lots of them going on around here during the fall and they probably get just as frustrated not being able to find red/green items when they need them earlier in the year


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You guys must have missed all the posts that the owners of Hobby Lobby are religious and don't believe in supporting Halloween. From all the posts I've read over the years, nothing truly Halloween has been found there, just craft stuff to make props.


No, I just forget things very quickly


----------



## ppolax

*those wrapped skulls are cool which color did you get?*



AmFatallyYours said:


> I got the u "beware" sign with the w as a purple bat at old time pottery. I also got a couple of the wrapped skull heads from there too, because they were too cool to pass up. I meant to make a trip to garden ridge weeks ago and i still haven't made it. Hopefully this week.



Those wrapped skulls are unique. Did you get the dark gray or white color?


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You guys must have missed all the posts that the owners of Hobby Lobby are religious and don't believe in supporting Halloween. From all the posts I've read over the years, nothing truly Halloween has been found there, just craft stuff to make props.


I thought it was Home Depot? I dont remember seeing any Halloween stuff at HD last yr.


----------



## moonstarling61

our dollar tree had some stuff out when I was in there today as well


----------



## Black Friday

I stopped by the dollar store today and they had a few things out. Michael's had one aisle full of Halloween stuff and a few other aisles filled with fall stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloweeeiner said:


> I thought it was Home Depot? I dont remember seeing any Halloween stuff at HD last yr.



When I went to our Home Depot last year (it was near Halloween) to check out what they had, I saw very little if anything as I recall. I asked one of the sales people about it and they said that halloween wasn't selling that well. I had been to several HDs the prior year and they had quite a lot. In fact I bought my Gemmy mummy there and a talking skull and a few other things. Since I was so late in the year going to HD last year I thought maybe they sold out of everything. Anyone know the scoop on HD and Halloween?

BTW I ended up going to Lowes and bought a bunch of things for halloween last year.


----------



## creepyhomemaker

> You guys must have missed all the posts that the owners of Hobby Lobby are religious and don't believe in supporting Halloween. From all the posts I've read over the years, nothing truly Halloween has been found there, just craft stuff to make props.


I don't think that is true. TN and KY Hobby Lobby has Halloween. actual Halloween witches, skeletons, etc.


----------



## -V-

Ghost of Spookie,
I'll echo your HD sentiments. In years past I'd always managed to find something interesting there, but nothing hardly at all in 2008. I just chalked it up to the economy. Same thing at OSH (for the Cali haunters)--they used to have unique Halloween items but I don't remem anything good from last year. 

And I agree--Lowes had lotsa stuff last year. But the shelves were picked clean quite a while before Halloween. (Was that your doing? lol)

Recent venture to a SF Bay Area TJ Maxx/Homegoods, and a Dollar Tree--nothing fall/Halloween. I'll be patient tho. When Michael's has all their animated props up and the PumpkinMasters kits out and all that--that's when the season kicks off for me and I start really feelin' it


----------



## sweet&sinister

creepyhomemaker said:


> I don't think that is true. TN and KY Hobby Lobby has Halloween. actual Halloween witches, skeletons, etc.


Yep..Last year I got some black jars with crows on top,votive holders with spiders on them some bleeding taper candles & treat bags @ Hobby Lobby. They didn't have alot tho. I'm In WV so maybe it's just some stores that don't have anything.


----------



## funbag

I was just at Yankee Candle today and they're having a Halloween Pre-View Party on August 9th for a couple of hours (Auburn Hills, MI). I guess they'll be introducing the new "2009 Boney Bunch."

I love their "Great Pumpkin" say candles.


----------



## mr_synical

Stopped by a local Dollar Tree Sunday. They had a few things. Bought about 15 plastic skull-shaped mugs & martini glasses. Plan to go back in a week or two to see if they have added anything.

Also, the local Party City has last year's Halloween stuff on clearance, supposedly. I haven't made it over there yet, though. Plan to this weekend maybe. Will update if I do.


----------



## sweet&sinister

funbag said:


> I was just at Yankee Candle today and they're having a Halloween Pre-View Party on August 9th for a couple of hours (Auburn Hills, MI). I guess they'll be introducing the new "2009 Boney Bunch."
> 
> I love their "Great Pumpkin" say candles.


I've been waiting to see the new Boney Bunch. I had to have last years set. Their catalog should be out soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

when hobby lobby first opened here they had lots of halloween. but since they moved to a new location, they just have fall stuff.


----------



## ZombieHunter

sweet&sinister said:


> I've been waiting to see the new Boney Bunch. I had to have last years set. Their catalog should be out soon.






What's the boney bunch? We just got a Yankee candle here, so now I'm interested.


----------



## VNOMISS

ZombieHunter said:


> What's the boney bunch? We just got a Yankee candle here, so now I'm interested.



OMG... I went crazy with the Boney Bunch stuff last year! I think I have almost every piece with the exception of about 3 or 4 I didn't really like....You have to make sure you have some Yankee coupons...your gonna need them...lol I didn't think they would have them again this year?? Are they supposed to carry them again? You know how they are they change it up every year with different stuff.


A few weeks ago a couple Hallmark stores in my area put all they're Halloween stuff 50% off then a week later 75% off...I was in heaven!! Ornaments, table decor, even Jim Shore stuff....I got SO much stuff...nothing like Halloween in July!!


----------



## sweet&sinister

ZombieHunter said:


> What's the boney bunch? We just got a Yankee candle here, so now I'm interested.


They are ceramic skeleton candle accessories. A few sold out very quickly last year.


----------



## slaz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A few more pics from DOLLAR TREE and MICHAELS. Michaels definitely has had the most out so far of the stores in my area.
> 
> 
> Dollar Tree1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Dollar Tree2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Dollar Tree3 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Michaels1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Michaels2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Michaels3 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Michaels4 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Gosh, Ghost of Spookie, when I was looking at your few more pics, I peeked at your 2008 pics of TJ MAXX and Cost Plus, and they looked even better. I couldn't find those kind of items last year.


----------



## slaz

sweet&sinister said:


> I've been waiting to see the new Boney Bunch. I had to have last years set. Their catalog should be out soon.


I checked out Ebay and someone is selling their whole last year collection of Boney Bunch. It looked like it was for sale for $600.00. If they are that expensive, forget it. What is it...about $75.00 a piece?


----------



## Rikki

So here's the Lexington, KY merch update:

Hallmark had an endcap of Peanuts Halloween items and an endcap of Jim Shore Halloween.

Garden Ridge had a few aisles of stuff (nothing different from what had already been posted) finally.

Nothing at Big Lots or Marshall's yet.

Party City was stocking shelves yesterday. Their costume aisle was FULL of boxes.


----------



## Laredo

I visited Old Time Pottery, Garden Ridge, Big Lots and Dollar Tree in the Tulsa area this week. DT was starting to get "cute" scarecrows and autumn floral items. GR is sitting on the giant aisle of inflatables with 2 endcaps of gemmy electronics they stocked a few weeks ago, with plenty of empty shelves to mock me, and BL's presentation was "Hallo-what?". 

OTP, however, was flush with Fall and Halloween merchandise. No one item was killer, but they get full points for quantity. I picked up a gemmy airblown turkey, my first inflatable. While I don't use inflatables in my Halloween decorating efforts, I feel that Thanksgiving can always benefit from a few more obnoxious decorations. My friend picked up a black cat candle holder that throws some truly evil looking shadows if you turn it to face the wall. 

I must visit Ross soon and see what they have to say.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

slaz said:


> Gosh, Ghost of Spookie, when I was looking at your few more pics, I peeked at your 2008 pics of TJ MAXX and Cost Plus, and they looked even better. I couldn't find those kind of items last year.




Sometime a lot of this stuff returns to the shelves so don't fret. I know a lot of Dollar Tree's stuff right now on the shelves is the same as last year's. Last year was the first year I thought to even look at Cost Plus. I've been shopping TJ Maxx for halloween for two to three years now. Glad you saw the other photos in my photostream. I know I always love to see what other people have found.

BTW I saw the first Halloween related item in BIG LOTS today, it was a "Halloween Bag of Moss" on the shelf in the garden section. I'm guessing it was put out in that section by mistake but to me it means some Halloween boxes must be sitting in the back room.... I really need more money and time...


----------



## sweet&sinister

slaz said:


> I checked out Ebay and someone is selling their whole last year collection of Boney Bunch. It looked like it was for sale for $600.00. If they are that expensive, forget it. What is it...about $75.00 a piece?


Last year the bride & groom sold out very fast. People on ebay were selling it for $400.00-$500.00. I couldn't believe anyone would pay that much when they were priced @ $14.99. I even got a couple offers for mine but didn't sell it. The highest priced one was the hanging tart warmer it sold for 26.99 so their not so bad & if you sign up on the Yankee Candle website to get a catalog it will probably have a coupon in it. This year from what I hear they are going to have 3 different bride & groom pieces because of the demand for them last year.


----------



## sweet&sinister

Home Goods had a small section of stuff out yesterday.


----------



## Loki33

I just found this thread and can hardly wait until tomorrow so i can go check all my loacal Michaels, Ross, TjMAxx and the like! I was at the dollar tree tody though and they only had one little shelf with one box of the little three inch crows and then some miniature tombstones the busts


----------



## kittyvibe

Nothing yet at my HomeGoods, they usually get interesting stuff


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Nothing yet at Home Goods or TJ Maxx. They are really behind this year.


----------



## Tumblindice

Went to my Dollar Tree today was pleasantly surprised.
Click on thumbnails below to open in a larger window.
Spent about $40.


----------



## Tumblindice

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/DT%201.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Tumblindice

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/DT%202.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Tumblindice

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/DT%203.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Tumblindice

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/DT%204.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Tumblindice

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/DT%205.jpg][/URL]


----------



## GhostMagnet

Oh, that's awesome Tumblindice! I guess I'll be going shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Tumblindice

The woman in orange thought I was NUTS! LOL


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Wow, thanks for the pictures Tumblindice !!! 

I have to get some of the bloody hands and feet !!! Off I go tomorrow to check out my Dollar Tree stores.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Tumblindice said:


> The woman in orange thought I was NUTS! LOL


HA! She's wearing Pumpkin Rot Orange in July, and she thought you were nuts?!?!? 

Nice finds. Our $ Tree doesn't have that much stock yet. Those body parts and skulls are awesome, especially for a dollar. 

Eric


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Wow! Dollar Tree must be trying to give Walgreen's some competition.
Nice stuff!


----------



## ZombieHunter

What's a home goods? What part of the country are they in?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

ZombieHunter said:


> What's a home goods? What part of the country are they in?



They are usually in the back of the Marshalls stores. 

Here is the store locator for Home Goods. 


HomeGoods: Unique Home Decor and Affordable Home Furnishings


----------



## Skulkin

My DT's are waaayyy behind. All they have is crows and ceramic pumkins. I'll have to go back and check again. Thanks, Tumblindice. I need to get some new body parts to float in my spa with the red light on.


----------



## bethene

wow, my dollar tree only had a couple of things out, and I was happy with that, now that I see the dis[pay at the other sotre, mine better get it iin gear we have bigger stores than the one right by me, will have to get to them


----------



## theedwin

I agree Bethene! 

Feet and hands are going to go "feet and hand" with my display this year if I get to find them at the Dollar Tree across the street from me! 

I must say that the Dollar Tree "across the street" from me is a very nice and clean one. I always try to compliment them on the cleanliness of their store. Then I ask them when they will be getting "X" or "Y" or "Z".... 

A little compliment goes a long way!


----------



## Loki33

Wow after seeing all the merchanidse available at that Dollar Tree I am so envious, my local Dolar Trees have never had any props like that for halloween befor!! You are too lucky!!


----------



## VNOMISS

I picked him up last night at my Home Goods store...he was $129.99...he shakes & the lantern lights up.


----------



## Rikki

Tumblindice, I'm doing the happy dance over those Dollar Tree finds! Can't wait for the ones here to get fully stocked!

VNOMISS that is too cool! I don't think I've ever seen a prop like that at Home Goods! Does he or the head talk? Both of the jaws look articulated to move up and down.


----------



## -V-

*This isn't exactly in stores, but....*

I know that the mention of the dreaded "W" word strikes real horror in the hearts of many; I beg the pardon of those individuals. I personally do not fear the "W" Reaper, so I was pleased to have come across this below. Please scroll down the screen...note that there are free shipping options.

Walmart.com: Outdoor Living: Outdoor Decor: Inflatables & Seasonal Decor


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

VNOMISS said:


> I picked him up last night at my Home Goods store...he was $129.99...he shakes & the lantern lights up.



He is so cool and real looking. Nice buy! I'm actually jealous...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

prestonjjrtr said:


> They are usually in the back of the Marshalls stores.
> 
> Here is the store locator for Home Goods.
> 
> 
> HomeGoods: Unique Home Decor and Affordable Home Furnishings




While Marshalls and even TJMaxx, and TJMaxx and More might have some of the same mdse as Home Goods (sometimes even the home goods articles have the Home Goods sticker on them), there is actually a Home Goods stand-alone store. The companies are part of the same parent chain or something like that. While Marshalls and the TJMaxx companies might have a selection of home good items, they carry clothing and jewelry and Home Goods doesn't--it's strictly as the name says. I love them and have bought a lot of stuff for my home from them.


----------



## dippedstix

Tumblindice said:


> Went to my Dollar Tree today was pleasantly surprised.
> Click on thumbnails below to open in a larger window.
> Spent about $40.



Wow- that's awesome! Your Dollar Tree is really on the ball!! It's looks so clean and organized too!! I hope ours gets these items soon!


----------



## Eyegore

-V- said:


> I know that the mention of the dreaded "W" word strikes real horror in the hearts of many; I beg the pardon of those individuals. I personally do not fear the "W" Reaper, so I was pleased to have come across this below. Please scroll down the screen...note that there are free shipping options.
> 
> Walmart.com: Outdoor Living: Outdoor Decor: Inflatables & Seasonal Decor


Cool, Gemmy brought back one of my favorites! Lifesize Talking Skeleton in a cage
Walmart.com: Life-Size Hanging Skeleton in Cage, Over 5' Tall: Outdoor Decor


----------



## a witch from canada

VNOMISS , i love this prop , you got a GREAT DEAL thats a gag studio prop and at that price thats pretty close to the cost price , congrads on your great score i'm jealous


----------



## a witch from canada

Eyegor said:


> Cool, Gemmy brought back one of my favorites! Lifesize Talking Skeleton in a cage
> Walmart.com: Life-Size Hanging Skeleton in Cage, Over 5' Tall: Outdoor Decor


oh i love that skeleton i was never able to get my hands on one ........i dont understand one thing , with the bad economy and unemployement being so high the compagnies sure are trowing us alot and i mean ALOT of new props this year to make us spend or at least want to spend ....i wonder if they will sell alot or if it is really going to be hard for them to sell the props this year .


----------



## ppolax

*Wow! sweet deal....*



VNOMISS said:


> I picked him up last night at my Home Goods store...he was $129.99...he shakes & the lantern lights up.


Those were $700 bucks the year before last @ Halloween express stores! Score


----------



## icemanfred

Vnomiss
thats a great deal.
was he the onmly one there?
I might have to check the local store for that.


----------



## Vancouver

Ghost of Spookie said:


> He is so cool and real looking. Nice buy! I'm actually jealous...


there are people that try to sell this for $500 and more!

An amazing deal!


----------



## Shellyfish

Yesterday I went to the Tuesday Morning mothership on Inwood in Dallas. They have quite a lot of Halloween stuff. The cashier said they might get a bit more in, but that they mostly have Christmas stuff arriving now. 

Sorry some photos are blurry, click to make larger:


----------



## GhostMagnet

Shellyfish, wow. We just have a dinky Tuesday Morning here. I love the chip/dip bowl with the black cat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Question for THUMBLINDICE and SHELLYFISH: On my computer the images you posted are like 1 inch by 1 inch. Is is just me or were they taken with a small size cell phone camera? Others have commented about things in the pics and I can't see anything much in detail (were those body parts, THUMBLINDICE, at DT this year?) so am really curious if peoples' eyes are better than mine or some setting is messed up. Thanks.


----------



## Shellyfish

GhostMagnet said:


> Shellyfish, wow. We just have a dinky Tuesday Morning here. I love the chip/dip bowl with the black cat.


The Tuesday Morning near my house is small too. I think the store on Inwood is connected to the corporate office and I believe it is the only mega-sized one. There is also a "Last Chance" Tuesday Morning down the street from that one, but I've never been there. They always seem to be closed.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Question for THUMBLINDICE and SHELLYFISH: On my computer the images you posted are like 1 inch by 1 inch. Is is just me or were they taken with a small size cell phone camera? Others have commented about things in the pics and I can't see anything much in detail (were those body parts, THUMBLINDICE, at DT this year?) so am really curious if peoples' eyes are better than mine or some setting is messed up. Thanks.


I posted the thumbnails and linked them to the regular sized photos - just click on them to see the large version.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was at Home Goods today. No big items in my store but lots of really nice decor items. Quite a bit of Dept. 56. I ended up getting a few things: a Dept 56 Frankenstein & a Dracula doll; a Dept 56 USB, bulb lit witch figurine; two silver bones pillar candle holders and a silver bone hand (these looked very similar to the pillar holders that Pottery Barn had last year I missed out on); and a Dept 56 purple monster leg martini glass. I really would have just loved to have filled my cart up with stuff this visit. I have to say that I think this looks like a terrific year for halloween purchases in general as for the quantity and quality of merchandise. Only two problems--not enough money and storage space! Took pics will post later.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

VNOMISS said:


> I picked him up last night at my Home Goods store...he was $129.99...he shakes & the lantern lights up.


Thank you VNOMISS for posting this, I just went to my Home Goods store and picked him up. 

He is awesome !!!! Just had a hard time getting him home. LOL


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Tumblindice said:


> [url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/DT%201.jpg][/URL]


Special thanks Tumblindice for the Dollar Tree pics !!! I just stop by our Dollar Tree and picked up the hands and feet, they are great at only a $1.00

Thanks again !!!


----------



## maximpakt

Damn, I am so broke. But I have a home goods right around the corner so I have to go check anyway.


VNOMISS said:


> I picked him up last night at my Home Goods store...he was $129.99...he shakes & the lantern lights up.


----------



## maximpakt

Wow, I am shocked to see so much cool stuff at dollar tree.



Tumblindice said:


> [url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/DT%201.jpg][/URL]


----------



## hippieman556

i am so far behind on setting anything up there are not many kids left that do trick or treating anymore arround here i feel like it is not worth it anyone have any tips


----------



## maximpakt

Wow, that is an incredible deal on the scaretaker. Was just looking at him on various websites. He is 700 on fright catalog. Hell im gonna go run over to homegoods now.


----------



## VNOMISS

I just called like 20 other Home Goods stores in my area...well the tri-state area actually and nobody else has it or did have it...I didn't realize it was such a great deal...now I'm even happier I got him!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Wow that is incredible !!! Only 1 Home Goods store had him around here too and the rest never got him. 

I'm soooooooooooo happy I got the Scaretaker !!


----------



## icemanfred

I called the local Home goods. they said they just started getting Halloween stuff. Nobody had this.
Guess I'll call again later in the week.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Call around to the different Home Goods in your area. We have 3 Home Goods and only 1 got him in.


----------



## Dragonomine

I just popped in to Dollar Tree and grabbed 4 feet, 6 hands and 2 of the small skeletons. They had a lot of party supplies so I'll probably be back. Someone on here had a how to on making a winged deamon out of a skeleton. I've got it saved in my files. Thought I'd make a couple smaller versions.


----------



## maximpakt

well no luck at my home goods, we only have one and its right around the corner from me so I will check in peroidically. One thing that I wonder about, when you look at the home goods website it lists some of the stores as just home goods, some as tj maxx home goods and some as marshalls home goods. Mine happens to be a TJ Maxx home goods.


----------



## Nox Arcana

I just secured two at my local Home Goods stores. I'm off to get them now!!


----------



## maximpakt

Oh bite me, oops I mean good job. My birthdays coming up soon if you want to send me one.lol. My stores said they get trucks on Mon, Wed and Friday so perhaps he will show up yet.



Nox Arcana said:


> I just secured two at my local Home Goods stores. I'm off to get them now!!


----------



## Nox Arcana

Thanks for the heads up on this VNOMISS!!!


----------



## a witch from canada

VNOMISS , this is the compagny that makes him and he sells there for 595$ Gag Studios creates custom scary characters for holidays, home or business. they say he comes with a CD ....you got more then a great deal ......you guys that get him at 129$ are VERY VERY lucky , i have now gone from jealous to INSANELY jealous


----------



## gromit05

Okay...heading to my Home Goods Store tomorrow..in search of that prop! what an awesome deal! I need one!!!!


----------



## maximpakt

Man I hope some show up in my area


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Nox Arcana said:


> I just secured two at my local Home Goods stores. I'm off to get them now!!



Congrats Nox Arcana !! You are going to love him !!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

maximpakt said:


> well no luck at my home goods, we only have one and its right around the corner from me so I will check in peroidically. One thing that I wonder about, when you look at the home goods website it lists some of the stores as just home goods, some as tj maxx home goods and some as marshalls home goods. Mine happens to be a TJ Maxx home goods.


The TJ Maxx Home Goods has a lot less in the home furnishings and Holiday selections than the Marshalls Home Goods stores. The Marshalls Home Goods have a much larger area for the Halloween items. I wish they still just had Home Goods stores where the entire store was home furnishing and Holiday items instead of clothes.


----------



## Deadna

I ran around to a few stores today to see what's out there but don't have a camera phone so no pics 

Dollar Tree has foam hats in the toy section that look like the heads of aligators,crocs and some kind of dino. Anyone in Florida could lay these in a grassy area and fool the kids pretty well. I wanted to do that myself but you don't see many crocs in Indiana...LOL!

WalGreens has bird cages in the summer clearance section that have a little bird in them that spins,chirps,and bobs it's head. The cage is only about 10 inches tall but I thought this might work for a mining scene. One of the birds is sort of yellow like a canary,they also come in red cardinals and a blue/brown 
bird. They are $3.49

Big Lots has 30.5 inch wooden wagon wheels for $15.40 each. They have a smaller size too..about 24" but I can't remember the price.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, the scare taker and the hands and feet and the vampire tombstones are way to cool. i won't mention any names because i am green with jealousy already. we have none of the mentioned stores around here except dollat tree, and they aren't coughing up yet


----------



## Shattered

Wow that dollar tree stuff looks awesome, Ill have to stop by there tomorrow and see if they have anything.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just dropped into Cracker Barrel and they have their Halloween out.

Some very nice decor items, even some glam ladies' costume accessories, but the overall pricing seems to have gone up compared to past years.


Several Walgreens in my area (Houston TX) have put out a small section of HALLOWEEN CANDY.


----------



## Nox Arcana

I just got home with my "Scaretaker" prop and yes, it came with an audio CD. Its the same track over and over again, but its a nice little added bonus!


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night

I had to run over to the closest Home Goods store and see if they had him, and sure enough, it's the first thing you see when you walk in. I really wanted to see it in action, but it didn't work. Is that all it does is shake, and the latern lights up?





VNOMISS said:


> I picked him up last night at my Home Goods store...he was $129.99...he shakes & the lantern lights up.


----------



## Nox Arcana

Yes, his mouth shakes, the mouth on the head in his left hand shakes, latern lights up and like I said before, it has an audio cd with him talking and background sounds, (i.e. dogs barking, wolves howling, etc.). Well worth every penny to me.


----------



## VNOMISS

WOW I started something here...lol Everyone is on the hunt now.....
Re: Spirit in the Night....All he does is shake, his mouth and the head in his hand mouth are both on springs and the lantern is battery operated it lights up...Mine also came with the CD...I took it apart torso and bottom to fit it in my friends car...would NEVER make it in mine...LOL
Re: Nox & Prestonjjrtr....Glad ya got him! 
Re: A witch from cananda...I do feel REALLY lucky now man...I finally got a good score! WOOWHOO When I saw the Dept. 56 suggested retail price tag of $995.00 I was like "yea Ok.." Then there was another tag like $258 or something under the $129 sticker... Well ya know besides for myself, we do it up for the kids too so maybe something or someone was looking out for me with this deal somehow ya know...  yyyeeeaaa!!!!

I wish everyone on here could get one or finds one!


----------



## Nox Arcana

I saw the Dept. 56 tag on there too with that $900 suggested retail price...lol. It also has a "Seasons USA, Inc." (out of Sauquoit, NY) tag on it. Here is the link to Concept Marketing who apparently markets Seasons USA products CONCEPT MARKETING ASIA LTD. The Nightview Creations section is the props section.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nox Arcana said:


> ....Here is the link to Concept Marketing who apparently markets Seasons USA products CONCEPT MARKETING ASIA LTD. The Nightview Creations section is the props section.



Boy who doesn't have a bunch of their products! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Unfortunately my Home Goods trip wasn't as productive as I had hoped. First Home Goods store didn't have the large props yet, but did have quite a lot really nice decor out (bought a few things as mentioned earlier today). We also stopped by two more stores (a TJMaxx and a TJMaxx/Home Goods) and I was really disappointed they didn't have anything Halloween out at all. I'll post pics from my successful trip since no one else seems to have done so yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's some pics from Home Goods today. No big items as mentioned earlier today but still lots of nice decor.


----------



## Dragonomine

I've got another few projects. Those butcher block props would be simple to make and very cheap!


----------



## mr_synical

Went to Party City, a nearby Dollar Store & Home Goods yesterday. Party City had some stuff, but it was mostly costumes. They did have like 10 boxes over in thier seasonal section, so I'm expecting big things from them soon. Dollar Store had nothing. Home Goods had a few decorative things, but that was it. I was hoping to pick up that Scaretaker, but alas he wasn't there. Maybe someone beat me to it. I'm hoping that they just haven't put him out yet.


----------



## kittyvibe

maximpakt said:


> well no luck at my home goods, we only have one and its right around the corner from me so I will check in peroidically. One thing that I wonder about, when you look at the home goods website it lists some of the stores as just home goods, some as tj maxx home goods and some as marshalls home goods. Mine happens to be a TJ Maxx home goods.


Should I be looking at only our Homegoods stores? Or looking at any TJ Maxxes, Marshalls as well? I called all 4 Homegoods in my area and only 2 had somed halloween out the rest said maybe between today and next week they might get more in, one said they wont get any for at least 6 -8 more weeks, which sounded to me like she had no clue and was just saying it to not be bothered. Everwhere else is getting stuff in since last week and this weekend to next week. Pppfft, 8 weeks my heiny.


----------



## kittyvibe

Nox Arcana said:


> I just secured two at my local Home Goods stores. I'm off to get them now!!


Super hyper jealous at you right now! /goes off to stalk Nox Arcana in the bushes


----------



## Nox Arcana

Kittyvibe, I've only located them so far at "Home Goods", not TJ Maxx or Marshalls, not to say they won't have them eventually too. Was that YOU in my bushes last night?!?!?!?....lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Over the last few years I've been shopping Halloween at TJMaxx companies, for the most part I have only seen the really expensive pieces at Home Goods. That being said two years ago I did see the full size Pharoah's coffin at a TJMaxx and More store. I thought it was the coolest thing I had seen and couldn't come up with a good enough use for it to justify it to my husband--honey we needed an interesting coffee table...besides the storage issue. I only saw the 9 foot "scarecrow" prop decorations at Home Goods in our area. On smaller props like a 4 foot gargoyle I saw these at both Home Goods and TJMaxx. Marshall's isn't that close to us so I don't frequent it enough to comment. In any event I don't think a store gets multiples of these really large ticket items.


----------



## maximpakt

I had to drive right by home goods today, so I stuck my head in just to see if they snuck one in on me since last night, but no such luck. I wonder how long it will take security to notice the guy whos always in the store looking around carefully but never buying anything.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Kittyvibe, 

I bought my Scaretaker in a Marshalls/Home Goods store. But only 1 out of our 3 stores got the Scaretaker, so it may only be in their largest volume stores.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks for the pictures of Home Goods Ghost of Spookie ! 

Our Home Goods only has 1 endcap of small Halloween stuff, so it will probably be on the trucks this week.


----------



## dionicia

I just spoke with a Michael's sales person today and she said the foam pumpkins were being brought out on Thursday. Woo Hoo!

Also I found the Cracker Barrel has two displays full of Halloween stuff out. They have costumes and some inside decorations. I found two things that I really liked. One was a metal LED candle holder for $20 and you blow on the candle to turn it on and off. The other was a white pumpkin for $10 that has a flickering candle on the inside. I thought he would make a great Jack Skeleton for my Pumpkin Patch. I just need to make the PVC frame and some clothes to match.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Ween12amEternal

^^Thanks for posting those *dionica*, I always forget about _Cracker Barrel_.

Our _Meijer_ store was setting up their 'back-to-school' area, and I joked with the guy if they keep their pallet mover out all this time of year since we're heading into Halloween & Christmas time. He said they'd probably be starting Halloween right after the kids go back to school here (August 20th), and then start blocking out some X-mas after Labor Day. I just shook my head, but that's how it works I guess. He didn't know if they'd be selling any *Lemax* this year (they didn't have any last year.) Hope they do; it'll give _Micheals _a run for the money!

Our Dollar Tree has some general fall decor out, small resin gargoyles & tombstones and some freaky rubber masks (not even sure you'd use them on prop.) May check the others out next week - it takes the stores around here a while to get stuff put out.


----------



## DarkLore

kittyvibe said:


> Should I be looking at only our Homegoods stores? Or looking at any TJ Maxxes, Marshalls as well? I called all 4 Homegoods in my area and only 2 had somed halloween out the rest said maybe between today and next week they might get more in, one said they wont get any for at least 6 -8 more weeks, which sounded to me like she had no clue and was just saying it to not be bothered. Everwhere else is getting stuff in since last week and this weekend to next week. Pppfft, 8 weeks my heiny.


Same here. The Home Goods was a split store with TJMaxx on one side and Home Goods on the other. They lady thought I was nuts when I asked about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dionicia said:


> I just spoke with a Michael's sales person today and she said the foam pumpkins were being brought out on Thursday. Woo Hoo!
> 
> Also I found the Cracker Barrel has two displays full of Halloween stuff out. They have costumes and some inside decorations. I found two things that I really liked. One was a metal LED candle holder for $20 and you blow on the candle to turn it on and off. The other was a white pumpkin for $10 that has a flickering candle on the inside. I thought he would make a great Jack Skeleton for my Pumpkin Patch. I just need to make the PVC frame and some clothes to match.
> 
> Here are some pics:




I love those too Dionicia! Last year I picked up some Xmas candlesticks from Big Lots to try and modify but the one from Cracker Barrel is better than anything I probably could come up with. I've never heard of Cracker Barrel. Are they a restaurant with a store inside? Do they have a website with their locations? Thanks for posting.

BTW stopped at our little local (and slow-to-put-things-out) DT to pick up some of those body parts pictured on the thread and was disappointed that no new 2009 mdse had been put out yet. I was thinking some body parts would go well with my gator in the swamp.


----------



## dionicia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've never heard of Cracker Barrel. Are they a restaurant with a store inside? Do they have a website with their locations?


Exactly GoS. The website is CrackerBarrel.com. They have a locator on their site.


----------



## maximpakt

I get that reaction at a lot of stores, probably all of us here that wonder why halloween is not out yet in February do.



DarkLore said:


> Same here. The Home Goods was a split store with TJMaxx on one side and Home Goods on the other. They lady thought I was nuts when I asked about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dionicia said:


> Exactly GoS. The website is CrackerBarrel.com. They have a locator on their site.



Wow I never would have thought of a restaurant having halloween items for sale. And darn no locations anywhere near me. I wondering if my parents are up for a short road trip. I see one not too far from them. How's the food?? Maybe I could buy them lunch or dinner...last year they scrounged Kmart for me for a skull I was looking for. Best parents ever


----------



## kittyvibe

boo...need to delete this no comment ..actually...I had a comment but it was before I realized the answer to my questikon was just on last page


----------



## Shattered

Just a heads up, most Michaels on the east coast will be getting their novelty Halloween stuff from now till next week, depending on when trucks arrive.


----------



## Rikki

Dionica, those candles are awesome! A little steep for my taste but I'll make sure to eat breakfast at Cracker Barrel a few days after Halloween in case they have some left.  I got the pastry stand last year that way!


----------



## kUITSUKU

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow I never would have thought of a restaurant having halloween items for sale. And darn no locations anywhere near me. I wondering if my parents are up for a short road trip. I see one not too far from them. How's the food?? Maybe I could buy them lunch or dinner...last year they scrounged Kmart for me for a skull I was looking for. Best parents ever


They have DELICIOUS food, my mom and I stop at one any time I travel between my dorm and home. 
I've never thought to stop for Halloween decorations for some reason...now I have an excuse for delicious food!


----------



## Laredo

Ah Cracker Barrel. There's a place that's fun for the occasional meal and people-watching opportunity. I've found some decent Thanksgiving decorations there before, but I'll admit that I haven't ever been there during the Halloween shopping season. 

For those confused by the concept (it is a little unusual): you know that oft-used horror movie premise wherein the family car breaks down in the deep south? Imagine that, but, rather than being hunted down and brutally killed by the locals, you're instead invited into their home and stuffed full of heavy southern fried greasiness and extremely over-sweetened iced tea, with cobbler on top. Furthermore, the family has an entire "parlor" full of knick-knacks with which they want to load you up on the way out. 

If that sounds both disturbing and delightful, well, it is.


----------



## Dragonomine

Laredo said:


> Ah Cracker Barrel. There's a place that's fun for the occasional meal and people-watching opportunity. I've found some decent Thanksgiving decorations there before, but I'll admit that I haven't ever been there during the Halloween shopping season.
> 
> For those confused by the concept (it is a little unusual): you know that oft-used horror movie premise wherein the family car breaks down in the deep south? Imagine that, but, rather than being hunted down and brutally killed by the locals, you're instead invited into their home and stuffed full of heavy southern fried greasiness and extremely over-sweetened iced tea, with cobbler on top. Furthermore, the family has an entire "parlor" full of knick-knacks with which they want to load you up on the way out.
> 
> If that sounds both disturbing and delightful, well, it is.


As a southern born gal I must add that not only is fried food a necessity in the couth, but so is country gravy poured over everything. I am fond of saying "give me a block of lard and I can cook anything".


----------



## Kenpilot

Just went by Michaels for about the 10th time since they started putting Halloween stuff out. I went down the Halloween isle and there was an employee finishing up the preperation for their big shipment of the rest of their Halloween stuff tomorrow. Woo hooo!!  Also, the Spookytown stuff was 25% off at my Michaels here in the Atlanta,GA area. I'm not a big fan of it, but I know there are plenty of people on here that are  It is cute, but I'm more about the scary stuff for the outside


----------



## maximpakt

MMMMM. Cracker barrel and waffle house. A southerners dream.


----------



## maximpakt

So I just called the local homegoods to check on the scaretaker. When I mentioned halloween what did I get on the other end, a very disgusted sounding uuuggghhhh halloween, let me put you through to someone else.


----------



## Laredo

Sounds like you spoke TO the Scaretaker.


----------



## DarkLore

I eat at Cracker Barrel all the time. In fact, I almost bought the exact same items.


----------



## kittyvibe

maximpakt said:


> So I just called the local homegoods to check on the scaretaker. When I mentioned halloween what did I get on the other end, a very disgusted sounding uuuggghhhh halloween, let me put you through to someone else.


I hate that so much, if your the first contact to a store and you dont have a professional attitude on the phone what the heck makes us wanna shop there?

I can be persistent and pleasant at the same time, why cant they be consistent with whomever is on the other line, regardless of what they are looking to buy. Your store has it or will be selling it, dont act all high an mighty. 

yeesh , it puts a thorn in me to have to deal with the jerks in my area. When I get the people who do their jobs professionally I always make a point to say something about it, I hope it keeps them doing it, especially if others dont see the value in it. You know theres some jerks no matter how you are to them. On both ends of the line. 

With that being said, I went to Michaels and Homegoods and got some kool stuff. Spent about $100, mostly because of Homegoods. The first Michaels had most everything up they were just plugging it all in. There were 2 life size props, I bought one but the other, even with 50% off is still a bit high for me ($129.99-50%=$70), though I would love to make it into something else. The one I bought looked alot like the walmart witch with serving tray, but she has a purple bag in her hands that says trick or treat on it and she turns her head and says stuff. No mouth movesm but her eyes light up when she talks, she was $50 retail but half off with the coupon. 

The other life size was a nice skeleton guy, he was flimsy looking but the base was sturdy looking enough. He had led eyes and his jaw moved when he spoke. The voice was pretty cool but the audio sounded scratchy, and I had just witnessed him being taken out of a fresh box so he was minutes old but sounded kinda crappy due to bad audio quality. I could get past that but the the prie on him at $130 was a bit much for what I was looking at. His jaw clacks when it hits the upper teeth, I figured if I did get him I would have to put felt lining his teeth to keep the clacking to a minimum, though it wasnt as bad as the brides clacking, lol. 

I put him on the list in case he goes to 70% and is still around. The second Michaels I went to wsa still at it puttin stuff out but they didnt get as much as the first one. I left empty handed as Id seen it all at the first one. I had purchased from michaels a very nice, heavy tombstone with a morphong picture in it, its lifesized and priced at $30. There were only 2 styles, I bought one and will be going back for the other tomorrow. There were alot of tombstone stuff, 2 other life sized styles that were heavy resin of some sort, and looked cool, plus mid size (like table top) resin ones and the minis weve seen before, along with the busts. The vampe guy is here again, but they have some weird lady and a frankenstein too. 

I did see some nice light options, like a purple or orange icicle set (like a mini one), some leds, flickering string and the novelty types, (pumpkin, spiders). I liked the vulture with baby set but I don't know if they just light up or are animated as well, they are a bit cartoony, but with some paintjob on the fabric covering I think they could be made to look cool, the momma was best looking but was I think $60 and the baby was about half her price, he looked ok, but was in a momma look at me pose so wouldn't do well to have the lil ones around, kinda poopy. There was a decent lamppost but was kinda small, if you have a 4 footer already it may make a nice companion post for a walkway, also a spooky fiber optic tree, I didn't see the fiber optics but I guess they are there. It looked kinda junky to me, and alot of glitter, as I type this my keyboard has silver on it, lol. 

there were a few other animatronics but nothing I haven't got or seen better of for the price too, 2 kinda of spiders and a cat. Some arm and leg body parts, $6 each, some paper mache type bats with furs that are large, I have a few from before some its nice to see them back after all these years, at $13 each, their wings are bendable so u can scrunch them up for storage into torpedoes or let em out to Fly  . I would say that all in all it seemed more knick knacky to me, not alot of stuff, and not alot of variety but what they did have was decent. I was most impressed with the tombstones Id say, and the witch is fun. Ooo and a skeletal hand bottle opener for $3. 

At Homegoods, well no scaretaker but they got the suit of armor again! yay! I think last time price was $50-100, cant recall. So lets see, I bought 2 small-medium gargoyles at $13 each, they are holding a lantern up at opposing hands so is ncie to put anywhere as a set, 2 glass potion bottles filled with green liquid, one had a brain in it and other has some eyeballs, a wall socket plug in with e glittery frog on a skull(a bubble candle), and a door stopper that are witch legs, I think thts it, wsa about $50 total. Ill get pics sometime later of what Ihave, I have to sleep, got work early ><


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Our other Marshalls Home Goods store just got their Scaretaker in today, so you may want to call them and ask. He hasn't been put to the floor yet, so they may have him in the back room. I didn't need a 2nd Scaretaker, so hopefully some fellow haunter will be able to pick him up.


----------



## icemanfred

prestonjjrtr
where are you?
I called quite a few home goods in the ny area with no luck.
I was wondering if there is any pattern to their shipping.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Icemanfred, the Scaretaker was in Milwaukee, WI. 

When you call ask for some one in the Decor section of the store. The Scaretaker arrived on the truck today and hasn't been put out on the floor yet. Also, ask when their trucks are going to arrive this week.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

kittyvibe said:


> At Homegoods, well no scaretaker but they got the suit of armor again! yay! I think last time price was $50-100, cant recall. So lets see, I bought 2 small-medium gargoyles at $13 each, they are holding a lantern up at opposing hands so is ncie to put anywhere as a set, 2 glass potion bottles filled with green liquid, one had a brain in it and other has some eyeballs, a wall socket plug in with e glittery frog on a skull(a bubble candle), and a door stopper that are witch legs, I think thts it, wsa about $50 total. Ill get pics sometime later of what Ihave, I have to sleep, got work early ><


I like the items you found at Homegoods. We haven't received any of those goodies yet. I'm hoping maybe they will be on the Thursday truck. 

I would like to get the gargoyles and the glass potion bottles. 

How large are the glass potion bottles ??


----------



## kittyvibe

prestonjjrtr said:


> I like the items you found at Homegoods. We haven't received any of those goodies yet. I'm hoping maybe they will be on the Thursday truck.
> 
> I would like to get the gargoyles and the glass potion bottles.
> 
> How large are the glass potion bottles ??


Hi, they are a bit taller than a coke can and I would describe them as chubby and round :3 theres a "cork" stopper but its all one piece of resin, looks cool. Ill take pics tomorrow.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

kittyvibe said:


> Hi, they are a bit taller than a coke can and I would describe them as chubby and round :3 theres a "cork" stopper but its all one piece of resin, looks cool. Ill take pics tomorrow.


Thanks Kittyvibe, they sound great ! I'll be on the lookout for them. 

I hope you can find a Scaretaker !!


----------



## Madame Leota

Funny you should mention Cracker Barrel - my daughter just started work as a server at CB today! She told me tonight that her employee discount applies to sale and clearance items as well as regular price, so guess what I'll be getting for Christmas!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

prestonjjrtr said:


> I like the items you found at Homegoods. We haven't received any of those goodies yet. I'm hoping maybe they will be on the Thursday truck.
> 
> I would like to get the gargoyles and the glass potion bottles.
> 
> How large are the glass potion bottles ??



I posted some pics earlier in the thread from our HomeGoods store. The pics were on the small side. Here's the link to my Flickr page where you can enlarge them (click on photo and select all sizes). It looks like Kittyvibe's store had about what ours did. The photo entitled HomeGoods 06 has the potion bottles.

The Dept 56 nightlights were nice and several versions. In my photos you'll see a witch and vampire light that plugs into your computer's USB connector and lights the item up. The heat from the light moves around the glitter liquid, think Lava Lite.

I'm also adding some pics tonight from a recent stop at ROSS.


----------



## bellelostdrake

I found a Scaretaker! I've been calling my three Homegoods like crazy since it was first posted on here and one of the stores got one in this morning. Had to work so I worried all day that someone would snatch him up before I got there, but he was waiting for me. Had the BEST customer service there: they plugged him in for me so I could see him move and an employee helped me take him apart and put him in my car. Now he's standing in my living room corner on my fireplace peering at me.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

kittyvibe said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> At Homegoods, well no scaretaker but they got the suit of armor again! yay! I think last time price was $50-100, cant recall. So lets see, I bought 2 small-medium gargoyles at $13 each, they are holding a lantern up at opposing hands so is ncie to put anywhere as a set, 2 glass potion bottles filled with green liquid, one had a brain in it and other has some eyeballs, a wall socket plug in with e glittery frog on a skull(a bubble candle), and a door stopper that are witch legs, I think thts it, wsa about $50 total. Ill get pics sometime later of what Ihave, I have to sleep, got work early ><


*Hey I got one of those Gargoyles...they are so freaking cute packed with personality I would love to find another one. Im going to be on the lookout now Ive seen those potion bottles too, those are cool, great finds*


----------



## liuoliveira

Dammm ...My house I'ts load the Halloween staff...I don't have more space Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## theworstwitch

Our Party City has NOTHING! I have to go to Michaels to get my fix.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

bellelostdrake said:


> I found a Scaretaker! I've been calling my three Homegoods like crazy since it was first posted on here and one of the stores got one in this morning. Had to work so I worried all day that someone would snatch him up before I got there, but he was waiting for me. Had the BEST customer service there: they plugged him in for me so I could see him move and an employee helped me take him apart and put him in my car. Now he's standing in my living room corner on my fireplace peering at me.


Way to go Bellelostdrake !!!! I'm so happy that you were able to get the Scaretaker !!! 

Isn't he awesome !!!! I really like how lightweight he is so you can easily move him and put him anywhere. 

Congrats !!!!!

Preston


----------



## bellelostdrake

Thanks Preston! Yes, he's amazing. I obsessively stalk Home Goods on a normal basis, but everyone on here inspired me to go all out crazy so I could make sure and get one.


----------



## spooky little girl

How much is the Scaretaker (at Homegoods)???


----------



## Nox Arcana

Spooky, he's $129.00.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I posted some pics earlier in the thread from our HomeGoods store. The pics were on the small side. Here's the link to my Flickr page where you can enlarge them (click on photo and select all sizes). It looks like Kittyvibe's store had about what ours did. The photo entitled HomeGoods 06 has the potion bottles.
> 
> The Dept 56 nightlights were nice and several versions. In my photos you'll see a witch and vampire light that plugs into your computer's USB connector and lights the item up. The heat from the light moves around the glitter liquid, think Lava Lite.
> 
> I'm also adding some pics tonight from a recent stop at ROSS.


Ooo yes, I see the potion bottle. You have some things shown that mine does not, we also have annalees in the far away from me store I went to and only eneded getting a mug, hehe. With the witch nose on it. :3 So Ross has the pumpkins with the faces on them? These look so cool!Ill have to make a stop there. :3


----------



## kittyvibe

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey I got one of those Gargoyles...they are so freaking cute packed with personality I would love to find another one. Im going to be on the lookout now Ive seen those potion bottles too, those are cool, great finds*


Arent they adorable?  I was only gonna buy just the one when I realized the other one had the lantern in his other hand so they made a nice pair. I wish I had seen this post earlier, there was one at the far away homegoods I went to today in my insanity for a scaretaker.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

How much were the potion bottles and the gargoyle ? We still don't have any of those yet. I'm hoping the Thursday truck will have them.


----------



## kittyvibe

the potion bottles are $7.99 and the gargoyles are $12.99. I was like, ummmm...I paid $25 for the pair?? Im crazy! But they sure are worth it! I did notice a funky smell on mine though, like the paint on them smells weird. I didnt notice the smell until I got home, but I guess they could be fabreezed.


----------



## VNOMISS

bellelostdrake said:


> I found a Scaretaker! I've been calling my three Homegoods like crazy since it was first posted on here and one of the stores got one in this morning. Had to work so I worried all day that someone would snatch him up before I got there, but he was waiting for me. Had the BEST customer service there: they plugged him in for me so I could see him move and an employee helped me take him apart and put him in my car. Now he's standing in my living room corner on my fireplace peering at me.



Awesome!!! I'm so glad that some people are finding him! Enjoy!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Just got in from making a run to Home Goods and Micheals...wish I had a working camera phone.

Our Home Goods had all the same goodies mentioned above, but also had this awesome BIG gargoyle for $34.99. And some really cool placecard holders that are silver/pewter colored skulls! Set of 4 for $9.99. And some matching spreaders too! Neat vintage looking cats. They had a whole slew of stuff! 

The Micheals was unloading some more Halloween stuff. Busts, tombstones, animated items, fog machines, etc etc. 

IT'S GETTING CLOSER!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Can't wait for our Michaels truck. We don't get our goodies until Thursday afternoon.


----------



## kloey74

When I saw the pictures taken at The Dollar Tree, I just had to go in for myself. I got inspired when I saw the sparkly, black skulls. I'm going to spray paint an old grapevine wreath and ugly flowers black. Then I'm going to put the skulls around it. I love the crows there too. I will definitely have to do something with them too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in ROSS today and found a few more things for this year. Aside from the Dept 56 face pumpkins, they had nightlights and Screen Haunters. All Dept 56. It seems like Dept 56 is reducing a lot of its Halloween inventory and TJMaxx/HomeGoods and Ross picked up alot of stock as a result. Last year I thought ROSS's mdse was not as nice as TJMaxx/Homegoods but after seeing stuff this Halloween and walking around the store I have to change my opinion for now. 

The Screen Haunters (by Possible Dreams) are fun and cool. They are basically the head and arms of halloween characters. They come with an elastic strap that hugs your computer monitor. There are a few different versions, some that are static: Frank (Frankenstein) and Hattie Witch (both of these are friendly cute faces), Bones (Skeleton) with red LED eyes, battery operated, and Witchy Woman (Witch) with USB connector. Witch Woman has a mouth that moves (or sounds like she has dentures clattering!) and talks. There's another Screen Haunter called Fangs and he's a vampire. I saw all of the above expect for Fangs. I ended up buying Bones and then when I saw Witchy Woman at another Ross couldn't resist her. I like her the best. As with most Dept 56 mdse they are nicely detailed. Bones ran $6.99 and Witchy Woman ran $8.99. 

I'm sure there were more Dept 56 products in the stores. I'm just not that familiar with the whole line. From having gone back into my local stores a few times each since Halloween started getting put out, in my area at least things are moving off the shelves pretty quickly. HomeGoods Wizard of Oz (Dept 56) was almost completely gone last trip. 

Additional pics have been added to my Flickr album. If you click on the photo you can select to see a larger photo. More pics later. I hope to add a movie of Witchy Woman.


----------



## WickedBB70

WOW! I'm impressed!!! We're lucky if we get Halloween stuff in our stores by October 1st....


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the big frankenstien head, the gargoyle with a lantern, the bones computor haunter, the lab flask, those computer plug in characters, 2 black angels, gag roach farm, the skeleton drs, i r e a l y want those realist kicking legs, i like the 2 ground breakers, 2 black angels, and the realistic rats. wow, thanks for posting kitty vibe. 
annalees are very cute


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks for the additional pictures Ghost of Spookie !! 

Especially the picture of the Gargoyle holding the lantern. I really like that !!! I would love to get a couple of them, so I hope we get them soon.


----------



## battygirl

I just went to ross and picked up three of the all hallow's eve pumpkins for $7 each. They are on ebay for $75 each. I was excited!

I also got that Frankenstein head but I'm dieng to know who made it? Or maybe its generic?If anyone knows who makes it let me know!! 

I'm from Indiana and because of the military now live in Louisiana and they have nothing down here compared to up north. It's frustrating!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

We don't have any Ross stores. Do they have a website ?


----------



## battygirl

Yes! Rossstores.com


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks battygirl, but alas we don't have any near us at all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Battygirl, I posted the pic of the Frankenstein head and purchased mine a week or so ago. I'm not sure about the manufacturer. There wasn't any identifying tags on mine. I was curious too. Glad you found one. Of the 3 stores I've been in I only saw the one I bought but you never know if a store got one in and sold it. 

Hey and nice to see that you snagged some of the pumpkin faces. I have seen a set of these in each of the Ross' I've been in so far. The first store to get them (where I bought my two) has sold out. I don't really care what the retail price was, I fell in love with the faces when I saw them so it didn't much matter. Still can't help appreciate the closeout price on them. Such nice quality for the price we paid.


----------



## battygirl

Thanks Ghostofspookie! I appreciate you looking for a tag. I don't usually get into brand name anything but I LOVE the dept 56 line, it's just too expensive for me. That and the fact that I live for saving money lol. I think it's the thrill! So when I got all those pumpkins I was ecstatic.

Anyway I was wanting to see if the people who made the frank head maybe had other monster heads but I will just keep hunting...Thanks again


----------



## battygirl

Hey, Prestonjjrtr we don't have any Home Goods stores so I feel you're pain! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Battygirl, I found the perfect animated hand to go with our Frankenhead...only haven't found it in the U.S. yet. Here are two links. One has a movie to show it in action. What do you think?

"La chose", la main rampante. Mycrazystuff, gadgets, idées cadeaux fun, cadeau original et insolite, le site anti-stress

Crawling Hand


----------



## battygirl

I think it's amazing!!! How on earth did you find it? It kinda looks like the hand on the Adams family but only green lol.

Hey can you help me? I'm trying to post pics directly on the thread without a link. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

battygirl said:


> I think it's amazing!!! How on earth did you find it? It kinda looks like the hand on the Adams family but only green lol.
> 
> Hey can you help me? I'm trying to post pics directly on the thread without a link. Do you know how to do that?



I have no idea really how I found it but when I saw it I thought it was perfect. So far only found it in Europe. Some of the sites do call it the Thing Crawling Hand and make reference to the Addam family.

Regarding the posting of pic question, I'm still figuring my way around this myself but I think you use the Image icon at the top of the formatting bar when you are in the message composing area (yellow, with the mountains).


----------



## battygirl

OH I see. Thanks I will try that!


----------



## 22606

Hopefully this will help those having trouble posting pics: http://www.halloweenforum.com/member-introduction/66374-members-photos-297.html#post682171


----------



## spooky little girl

I just got a bunch of the black and the purple Dollar store skulls!! And to think last year I did the glitter myself! THAT was easy!


----------



## ZombieRaider

Just so you know Home Goods and TJ Maxx are the same company...I didn't know that until I went to pick up my scaretaker today....Whoever posted that price....THANKS!....I've wanted one of those since they came out but could never justify the price....There are very few select things I want that I don't want to build and that was one of them....I hope everyone that wants one gets one this year...The price probably won't get much better....ZR


----------



## Eyegore

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have no idea really how I found it but when I saw it I thought it was perfect. So far only found it in Europe. Some of the sites do call it the Thing Crawling Hand and make reference to the Addam family.
> 
> Regarding the posting of pic question, I'm still figuring my way around this myself but I think you use the Image icon at the top of the formatting bar when you are in the message composing area (yellow, with the mountains).


They sold that in Walmart a few years back. I haven't seen it since. I had one, but It only lasted 2 years before the latex "skin" started to crack and peel. It never really crawled fast enough to look good.


----------



## dippedstix

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey I got one of those Gargoyles...they are so freaking cute packed with personality I would love to find another one. Im going to be on the lookout now Ive seen those potion bottles too, those are cool, great finds*


I just love the gargoyle too! I need to go check our home goods store. It's a bit of a drive for me but I'll have to go soon! How much were they again?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For all of the recent Scaretaker owners, since the prop comes with a CD for sound, has anyone thought about customizing your own prop? If so what would you do to make it your own?

For all of those who can't find one or are cash poor at the moment, aside for the shaking mechanism of the prop (which probably could be replicated by some smart person on the forum), anyone planning on making their own? A motion sensor with mp3 and speakers will go a long way to coming close. As for me I still haven't seen one in our stores yet but keep looking.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

ZombieRaider said:


> Just so you know Home Goods and TJ Maxx are the same company...I didn't know that until I went to pick up my scaretaker today....Whoever posted that price....THANKS!....I've wanted one of those since they came out but could never justify the price....There are very few select things I want that I don't want to build and that was one of them....I hope everyone that wants one gets one this year...The price probably won't get much better....ZR


Congrats on getting the Scaretaker ZombieRaider !!!!!! 

Way to go !!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Eyegor said:


> They sold that in Walmart a few years back. I haven't seen it since. I had one, but It only lasted 2 years before the latex "skin" started to crack and peel. It never really crawled fast enough to look good.



Thanks for the info Eyegor. My timing isn't always the best when I go looking for stuff. I have a crawling hand I bought years ago from SpiritHalloween that I'll have to dig up if I can't find one in time for Halloween this year. Might be time for some skin coloring and stitches. I do like the one pictured in the links the best because it just looks nicer--obviously made to be a monster's. Since I have the Frankenhead, I was thinking of putting that and maybe the hand in separate "glass" cases awaiting transplant. Even if the hand doesn't move much I think the visual of it moving would be cool. Maybe I'd experiment with turning it on it's side or on the back of the hand with the palm up. I bought a crawling werewolf hand last year from Michaels but it doesn't have the right look and I'm planning on using that wrapped up as a severed mummy hand.

If anyone sees the monster hand, please let me know. Thanks everyone.


----------



## dippedstix

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!! I've got to get to Homegoods soon!!


----------



## Plague

Stormed into Michael's yesterday- the truck came in on Monday and they put everything out yesterday- and went on a mild frenzy picking up the Halloween tree (5' purplish thing with LEDs) and a flickering candelabra. Those were my two "big ticket" items as they came in at 60 and 25 bucks apiece. Picked up a few busts and signs as well. This year they seem to have a lot of "arts and crafts" stuff where you paint the skulls, bats ghosts etc- a lot of this was really cheap, so I couldn't pass it up. However, they were all out of the Chromed Skull, which I wanted badly. Checkout girl gave me a 40% coupon to use on the candelabra (along with the 50% one for the tree), so I can't complain!

Also checked out Ross, which had very little (and what was there looked like a Goodwill display) and TJMaxx had nothing. Since they are connected to Marshall's/Home Goods, I'm hoping they will have some stuff when I try there this weekend. 

The Michael's people told me another truck of stuff will be coming, but I don't know if I believe them or not.


----------



## kittyvibe

yes, one of the michaels near me said they were to get another truck too but I dunno about it for sure. I bought the witch with the trick or treat bag with my coupon but I just assembled her a little bit ago and the one I got had an extremely squeaky neck (it turns her head to look left and right) and her sound was horrible. It was too low to hear above the neck squeaking and was distorted. I was using an ac adapter from my spirit ball to test her out. It was within the recommended voltage specs. So shes going to be switched out tomorrow after work for hopefully a better one. The store display was up above me on a stand and to get her talking I tugged on her bag she held. I could hear her very well in the din of the Michaels and above their store music. Plus I dont remember hearing her neck squeaking that badly. Ill see if they will let me test one before taking it home. Oh and michaels has a crawling skelly hand this year, though the plastic looks crappy, you would need to corpse it up or give it another paint job. I guess in the right lighting it could work as is. :/


----------



## ZombieRaider

Ghost of Spookie....I listened to the cd a little bit ago and it's a 2 minute sound track that loops....To be honest I'm not real impressed with it but there's not too many "built in sounds" that I do like.....I plan on several things that will make this "my own"....For starters I'm going to spray the flourescent mist technique so it glows in the blacklight and either replace the head on it's hand with a talking skull or figure out a way to get a motor in it's mouth or maybe the scaretakers mouth....I'm sure I'll use a custom track in a picaboo 105 whatever I do....The shaker motor may not be used but would be triggered if so....I really like the detail in him and he's perfect for right outside the cemetery entrance....That's what sold me on it the most.....Thank You prestonjjrtr.....I hope you find one because they really are cool!....Now I need to go out and get to work on this!.....ZR


----------



## AmFatallyYours

My michaels has the spooky town stuff, some bling stuff, and a couple crafty things. I called them earlier today and they said they're getting they're first big truck tomorrow. So, i'm hoping it'll have the busts, tombstones, and animatronic stuff on it. They also said they'll be expecting more over the next month. So, if that's 3 of us who have heard it, i'll believe it.


----------



## maximpakt

I was back in homegoods pestering them again today, they had a lot more halloween stuff. Gargoyles and skeletons and the like, but no scaretaker. I gave my name and number and a description and name of what I was looking for to the poor clueless guy in the back, perhaps he will call if one pops up, meanwhile I will keep stalking them.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

ZombieRaider said:


> Ghost of Spookie....I listened to the cd a little bit ago and it's a 2 minute sound track that loops....To be honest I'm not real impressed with it but there's not too many "built in sounds" that I do like.....I plan on several things that will make this "my own"....For starters I'm going to spray the flourescent mist technique so it glows in the blacklight and either replace the head on it's hand with a talking skull or figure out a way to get a motor in it's mouth or maybe the scaretakers mouth....I'm sure I'll use a custom track in a picaboo 105 whatever I do....The shaker motor may not be used but would be triggered if so....I really like the detail in him and he's perfect for right outside the cemetery entrance....That's what sold me on it the most.....Thank You prestonjjrtr.....I hope you find one because they really are cool!....Now I need to go out and get to work on this!.....ZR



Thanks ZombieRaider ! I was lucky and was able to pick up the Scaretaker last Friday. 

I'm so excited with him !!!! I can't believe what a great buy he is !!


----------



## malibuman

Well I called T J Maxx and Marshalls today and neither of them have recieved any Halloween items yet. I really wanted one of those Scaretakers too.


----------



## ZombieRaider

*Scaretaker's new home*

First of all I want to give the info off the sticker from HomeGoods that was on him to maybe help others track one down....PAST SEASON-Dept 47-Style 140009-Type 7-CAT 8530-B 0709....Hope that helps someone out.....

I just got done misting the paint on him and figured out his new home....I really wanted to put him in front of the columns but he blocked the one totally out with his cape and I put alot of work in those and want them to be seen  SO I opted for where he sets now....


----------



## prestonjjrtr

He looks great ZombieRaider !!!! 

Where did you get that big Hanging Mummy from ???


----------



## ZombieRaider

prestonjjrtr said:


> He looks great ZombieRaider !!!!
> 
> Where did you get that big Hanging Mummy from ???


Thanks!.....My sister got that for me last year at Party City....He had a banner stretched out in his fists that said Enter If You Dare....Unfortunately I couldn't use it because it hit on the ceiling with the arms stretched out that far and it hung too low to walk under so using the DeadEnd Cemetery sign fixed both issues....Of course I kept the banner to use somewhere else when it presents itself....ZR


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks ZombieRaider !!! 

The Scaretaker really is fantastic in your great cemetary !!! Great job !!!


----------



## jodi franco

Ross stores, Home Goods...WOW, I must live wayyyy out in the sticks coz I've not heard of either of these stores. Anyone else live around northwest Ohio?


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Went to both Big Lots in Lexington today. Nothing in Eastland but Gardenside had half an aisle up. Here's the pics. Camera phone so there not the best. I personally love the Dracula's Pub sign. It's a metal frame with the sign portion light plastic with mini lights behind. Like the Tiki signs BL had over the summer. I also hit T J Maxx (nothing) and Home Goods. HG had two display racks as you walked in the door with Halloween. The large gargoyle with the glow in the dark eyes, smaller gargoyles, decor stuff. I bought a four armed skull and bone candleabra. The center top was broken, don't know what was actually supposed to be there. Had a red clearance sticker Reg 12.99 Clr 6.50. Also found a stack of three skulls candle holder for 12.99 hidden back in another section of the store. I post pics of those later. Also went to the Michaels in Regency, they had laid out the opposite side from the Lemax. Peg hooks and shelves with labels not a bit of merchandise though. Hopefully their truck will be in tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dippedstix said:


> I just love the gargoyle too! I need to go check our home goods store. It's a bit of a drive for me but I'll have to go soon! How much were they again?



$12.99 I believe.

I was in HOME GOODS today, hoping that a Scaretaker would be there but no such luck they did have some new stuff to put out.

The little gargoyle holding the lamp is kind of cute. Our store had one left and I was tempted to pick up myself. 

While I was walking the aisles in the store, they put out a few mid-size props, some new gargoyles that really look scary and a vampire tombstone that's more on the cutsie side. It has batteries so I think the Vampire's eyes light up. 

Halloween kitchen things are starting to make an appearance. I've seen halloween cookie cutters for example and today I picked up two Boston Warehouse items--a silver skull Salt & Pepper set and a set of 6 skull and bones wine charms--both part of their Bone Collector collection. I think they will look great with the silver hand and bone pillar candle holders I picked up last week at HG. I bought 3 of the candle holders figuring I would use one or more of them as raised plate holders for a buffet when not being used as the candle holder.

A stop in 2 ROSS' turned up nothing new. In fact the halloween shelves are thinning out quite a bit. Didn't notice anything new either. I did find a rather large cobalt blue ball-shaped glass container with a glass ball-topped cork. I thought it would look really nice in my witch's kitchen. It was on clearance for $3.49, so good deal.

Oh and I almost forgot to mention that the halloween countdown clock signs at HG were almost completely sold out already. They just got put out the other day. That sure seems like a popular item.


Here's updated photo link.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thorn Kill Creek, thanks so much for the pics. I too love the Dracula bar sign. Love the shape and name of it. I'm definitely going to pick that one up.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thorn Kill Creek said:


> Went to both Big Lots in Lexington today. Nothing in Eastland but Gardenside had half an aisle up. Here's the pics. Camera phone so there not the best. I personally love the Dracula's Pub sign. It's a metal frame with the sign portion light plastic with mini lights behind. Like the Tiki signs BL had over the summer. I also hit T J Maxx (nothing) and Home Goods. HG had two display racks as you walked in the door with Halloween. The large gargoyle with the glow in the dark eyes, smaller gargoyles, decor stuff. I bought a four armed skull and bone candleabra. The center top was broken, don't know what was actually supposed to be there. Had a red clearance sticker Reg 12.99 Clr 6.50. Also found a stack of three skulls candle holder for 12.99 hidden back in another section of the store. I post pics of those later. Also went to the Michaels in Regency, they had laid out the opposite side from the Lemax. Peg hooks and shelves with labels not a bit of merchandise though. Hopefully their truck will be in tomorrow.



Thanks for the pictures Thorn Kill Creek !! 

I have to get the Dracula sign from Big Lots. Do you remember the pricing on it ??


----------



## battygirl

Sadly Ross is the only place around here that has Halloween stuff out yet. But I thought they were thinning out too! I asked one sales lady that was very helpful what day they get shipment in. She said everyday but Sunday they get a truck. She also said they put Halloween stuff out (from the back and from the truck) everyday by noon.

I desperately NEED a Home Goods store near us!! Or I will be making a road trip! lol


----------



## ZombieRaider

battygirl said:


> I desperately NEED a Home Goods store near us!! Or I will be making a road trip! lol


Yep, That's exactly what I had to do this morning to get my scaretaker....72 miles one way....Anyone go any further?....ZR


----------



## bellelostdrake

So my Victorian Trading Co. catalog just got here. I'm a big fan of the ye olde Halloween so I love their stuff every year. Wish there was a store I could look at it in person, but online is better than nothing. Also, if you purchase early you get a bit of a discount on most fall things. 

Victorian Trading Co. : Nouveau Victorian Gifts and Collectibles


----------



## prestonjjrtr

ZombieRaider said:


> Yep, That's exactly what I had to do this morning to get my scaretaker....72 miles one way....Anyone go any further?....ZR


It is definitely worth the travel to get him !!! Congrats on getting him !!


----------



## sambone

heads up on the little gargoyles holding lanterns from homegoods! If you are looking to open the lantern up for a candle! go in through the bottom! I bought two of these last year and broke the lantern on one, you have to peel off the felt on the bottom and twist the bottom votive holder it will come out, if you have already broke the latern you can get replacements from micheals.
Be carful, the glass is really fragile!


----------



## battygirl

The closest Home Goods store is a 3 hour drive one way from me. I will just have to make a day of Halloween Hunting with my wonderfully supportive Mother!! That will be fun so I guess there is a bright side to it!


----------



## 22606

I absolutely _love_ the gargoyle (surprise, surprise) that Big Lots is carrying this year; I'm definitely going to have to pick at least one up. Thanks for posting pics, Thorn Kill Creek.


----------



## ZombieRaider

battygirl said:


> The closest Home Goods store is a 3 hour drive one way from me. I will just have to make a day of Halloween Hunting with my wonderfully supportive Mother!! That will be fun so I guess there is a bright side to it!


It pays to call ahead.....I saw the thread around 8:30 last evening so I did a quick location search and there are 2 stores almost the same exact distance apart in different directions so I called the one store and they didn't have any so I called the other and they said they had one sitting out....I asked if they could hold it for me til the next day since I lived so far away and they said they would....Left here at 8am so I'd get there when they opened at 9:30 this morning....They had it in the back room sitting on a flat cart and wheeled it right out and the one guy even helped me load it in the rain....Very helpful bunch at the store....So call ahead and maybe save a trip if they don't have one....Good Luck!....ZR


----------



## battygirl

Yeah that's true! Thanks


----------



## ZombieRaider

Yes, I agree...Definitely worth the travel...Even counting the gas and tax was around $160....I haven't seen it cheaper than about $500-550 with shipping of at LEAST $50 maybe?....Before now it would have cost $600 conservatively....ZR


----------



## battygirl

haha and you can buy a whole lotta decorations with $600.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

ZombieRaider said:


> It pays to call ahead.....I saw the thread around 8:30 last evening so I did a quick location search and there are 2 stores almost the same exact distance apart in different directions so I called the one store and they didn't have any so I called the other and they said they had one sitting out....I asked if they could hold it for me til the next day since I lived so far away and they said they would....Left here at 8am so I'd get there when they opened at 9:30 this morning....They had it in the back room sitting on a flat cart and wheeled it right out and the one guy even helped me load it in the rain....Very helpful bunch at the store....So call ahead and maybe save a trip if they don't have one....Good Luck!....ZR


Same here. I called ahead and asked them to hold it for me too. They were so gracious to do it without any trouble at all. I just wish they would get more of the life size props since they really would sell soooooooooooo well since there would be a lot of haunters that would buy them.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Thorn Kill Creek, thanks for posting the big lots pics. I love when they get there halloween stuff and i'll have to continue watching mine. Do you remember how much the gargoyle at big lots cost?


----------



## Tumblindice

Zombie Raider where abouts are you located? I am trying to track one down in NY.


----------



## Tumblindice

Posted these in the Michaels section already.

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%204.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%203.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/tn_M%202.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/M%201.jpg][/URL]


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, i love your cemetary pictures. you did good my friend
thorn, in your second picture is a witch, is her skirt a black mesh with purple lights? how much if you remember was she?


----------



## kittyvibe

Theres a countdown sign at homegoods?? Sounds really cool! I havent seen it here yet. I thin kthe biggest gargoyle with glow in the dark was at the most $40 but I think I saw it at $30, somewhere between that number anyway, hehe. 

The Dracula Tombstone at homegoods looks awesome and LARGE! I wonder at the cost of it, we dont have it here, but I think with a new paintjob it could look like a showcase tombstone. The Ross pics look awesome, I called the 2 by me today and the rude girls I talked to mentioned only wooden wall plaques, I hate it when people call me "hun" or "sweetie", the tone I usually hear it in is in some condescending way and I wish they didnt hang up on me before I could have said something, grr. 

Alot of these girls are way younger than me and say it on pretty much any outing or phone call I make to a store, and Im only 29! Sorry for the rant! Ill try to make my phonecalls because I REALLY want a scaretaker but the store clerks around here sure do make it daunting to even ask. 

I called one Ross store and the girl who picked up seemed like a dispatch person so I asked to speak to someone in their decorative area and she said no one was on the floor and was about to hang up! Im like, helloooo! I have a question??! She said "what do you want" and sighed at me. I just dont understand how someone who is first contact for a store can feel its remotely OK to act this way? I usually keep this sort of interactions with store clerks to a minimum and dont shop or go out much, its seems pretty rampant here in Tampa bay. 

This area is a repressed market, no one is really visiting us, I work in a hotel restaurant, I know the occupancies, no one is vacationing. People are lucky to even have a job around here, you would think the stores would have no problem then finding people who are quality and want to work, replacing bad apples. If you say anything to management here most are the same way and complaining usually just gets the manager annoyed with you and not the employee.


----------



## Moonie

kittyvibe said:


> Theres a countdown sign at homegoods?? Sounds really cool! I havent seen it here yet. I thin kthe biggest gargoyle with glow in the dark was at the most $40 but I think I saw it at $30, somewhere between that number anyway, hehe.
> 
> The Dracula Tombstone at homegoods looks awesome and LARGE! I wonder at the cost of it, we dont have it here, but I think with a new paintjob it could look like a showcase tombstone. The Ross pics look awesome, I called the 2 by me today and the rude girls I talked to mentioned only wooden wall plaques, I hate it when people call me "hun" or "sweetie", the tone I usually hear it in is in some condescending way and I wish they didnt hang up on me before I could have said something, grr.
> 
> Alot of these girls are way younger than me and say it on pretty much any outing or phone call I make to a store, and Im only 29! Sorry for the rant! Ill try to make my phonecalls because I REALLY want a scaretaker but the store clerks around here sure do make it daunting to even ask.
> 
> I called one Ross store and the girl who picked up seemed like a dispatch person so I asked to speak to someone in their decorative area and she said no one was on the floor and was about to hang up! Im like, helloooo! I have a question??! She said "what do you want" and sighed at me. I just dont understand how someone who is first contact for a store can feel its remotely OK to act this way? I usually keep this sort of interactions with store clerks to a minimum and dont shop or go out much, its seems pretty rampant here in Tampa bay.
> 
> This area is a repressed market, no one is really visiting us, I work in a hotel restaurant, I know the occupancies, no one is vacationing. People are lucky to even have a job around here, you would think the stores would have no problem then finding people who are quality and want to work, replacing bad apples. If you say anything to management here most are the same way and complaining usually just gets the manager annoyed with you and not the employee.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET ME CALL THEM lol I WILL MAKE THEM THINK THEY WILL SIGH AT ME.....


----------



## ZombieRaider

battygirl, $600 goes a loooong way in my haunt for sure!

Tumblindice, First of all THANKS for posting that spirit video!...They have cool stuff this year for sure!...After seeing that I wish I had more cemetery room but it's all limited space....I live in south central PA....

The best way to track one down is to type your zip in here at the upper right: HomeGoods: Unique Home Decor and Affordable Home Furnishings
That will show which ones are close to your area....Just call around then and ask if they have any in stock and if so will they hold it for you til you get there....If you want to persist from there you can ask to check the system if they are getting any in using the info I posted earlier....After I realized they are also TJ Maxx,I brought that locater up as well too and they had different locations so I'd try that option next.....Good Luck....


hallorenescene...Thanks!....I'm glad you like it.....ZR


----------



## Johnson724

Michaels so far is the only store in my town that has Halloween stuff out as of last weekend anyway. I hope to get around to a few this weekend to check them out. On a side note...my wife was asking about my checking account today...she musnt know..


----------



## Spookilicious mama

bellelostdrake said:


> So my Victorian Trading Co. catalog just got here. I'm a big fan of the ye olde Halloween so I love their stuff every year. Wish there was a store I could look at it in person, but online is better than nothing. Also, if you purchase early you get a bit of a discount on most fall things.
> 
> Victorian Trading Co. : Nouveau Victorian Gifts and Collectibles


*Hey thanks so much for posting this link!!! I like you love the old Halloween I am loving looking at all the really cool and different items they have. Thanks again for posting I had no idea about this site*


----------



## bellelostdrake

Hey Spooki, you are so welcome! I like them because their items are different than what is most commonly found on the market.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Ghost of Spookie said:


> $12.99 I believe.
> 
> I was in HOME GOODS today, hoping that a Scaretaker would be there but no such luck they did have some new stuff to put out.
> 
> The little gargoyle holding the lamp is kind of cute. Our store had one left and I was tempted to pick up myself.
> 
> While I was walking the aisles in the store, they put out a few mid-size props, some new gargoyles that really look scary and a vampire tombstone that's more on the cutsie side. It has batteries so I think the Vampire's eyes light up.
> 
> Halloween kitchen things are starting to make an appearance. I've seen halloween cookie cutters for example and today I picked up two Boston Warehouse items--a silver skull Salt & Pepper set and a set of 6 skull and bones wine charms--both part of their Bone Collector collection. I think they will look great with the silver hand and bone pillar candle holders I picked up last week at HG. I bought 3 of the candle holders figuring I would use one or more of them as raised plate holders for a buffet when not being used as the candle holder.
> 
> A stop in 2 ROSS' turned up nothing new. In fact the halloween shelves are thinning out quite a bit. Didn't notice anything new either. I did find a rather large cobalt blue ball-shaped glass container with a glass ball-topped cork. I thought it would look really nice in my witch's kitchen. It was on clearance for $3.49, so good deal.
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot to mention that the halloween countdown clock signs at HG were almost completely sold out already. They just got put out the other day. That sure seems like a popular item.
> 
> 
> Here's updated photo link.


UGHHHHHHH!!!! I SOOOO wish that there was a Home Goods out here! I bought one of those "scary" gargoyles last year from Marshalls and I REALLY want another one... this kinda gives me hope that they may have another one again this year =)

Thanks for the picture posting, Spookie!


----------



## chartreusechaos

*Cracker Barrel sighting*

My first sighting of Halloween merchandise. Cracker Barrel in Pigeon Forge on July 27th!


----------



## dippedstix

Thanks Sppkie for the updates!! I am going to try and get to a HG this weekend! Sounds like you've seen some great deals.. Good for you! 

Wonder what the cracker barrel has? I've seen them mentioned several times in this thread. I have one of those right down the street from me. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> Theres a countdown sign at homegoods?? Sounds really cool! I havent seen it here yet......



Kittyvibe, here's a pic with one of the two styles of countdown clocks at HomeGoods that I've seen so far. Yesterday only _*one*_ clock was remaining. Flying off the shelf. 

I know you are probably going to want to know how much. I bought the orange and black Trick or Treat sign and it was $3.99. I think the countdown clocks were $9.99. Very nicely constructed. They were Annie Schickel hand-painted signs, which I think most of the signs were.

BTW I have more pics I could post but am close to reaching my free uploading limit for the month on Flickr, so will post more August 1.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bellelostdrake said:


> So my Victorian Trading Co. catalog just got here. I'm a big fan of the ye olde Halloween so I love their stuff every year. Wish there was a store I could look at it in person, but online is better than nothing. Also, if you purchase early you get a bit of a discount on most fall things.
> 
> Victorian Trading Co. : Nouveau Victorian Gifts and Collectibles



I had never heard of this store Bellelostdrake. Thanks for the link. I'm not really into the vintage look but last year found some old time styled signage at HomeGoods that I fell in love with and bought. The trading company has a lot of nice items. I loved the witch's weathervane and would love to buy the widow's mourning costume for a prop in my cemetary but couldn't justify the price for dressing an outdoor piece. If I was going to a costume party and wearing myself, I'd consider it. Again, thanks. 

BTW HomeGoods this year has a number of nice vintage looking pieces. There's a black cat with green hat and cloak that I keep eyeing every time I'm in the store. So far have resisted it.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Ghost of Spookie: The weathervane is my favorite thing! I'm trying to justify buying it. I wish I could say I wasn't going to Home Goods again today, to check out some of those signs pictured with the countdown to Halloween clock you posted, but I am. Thanks for the heads up on those and the vintage pieces. I adore old Halloween.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

sambone said:


> heads up on the little gargoyles holding lanterns from homegoods! If you are looking to open the lantern up for a candle! go in through the bottom! I bought two of these last year and broke the lantern on one, you have to peel off the felt on the bottom and twist the bottom votive holder it will come out, if you have already broke the latern you can get replacements from micheals.
> Be carful, the glass is really fragile!


Thanks for the heads up! I bought both of them today and i've been having a heck of a time getting into the lantern part. I took the felt off the bottom, but the glue from the felt ran over onto the actual lantern part. So, the bottom is kinda glued on. They're awesome though!


----------



## maximpakt

Well I was back stalking home goods again today, either no scaretaker yet or he was already gone. I will keep on hunting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bellelostdrake said:


> Ghost of Spookie: The weathervane is my favorite thing! I'm trying to justify buying it. I wish I could say I wasn't going to Home Goods again today, to check out some of those signs pictured with the countdown to Halloween clock you posted, but I am. Thanks for the heads up on those and the vintage pieces. I adore old Halloween.




I've been thinking of making a weathervane for the top of my witch's shack and patterning it after theirs. I'm going to try drawing one out on poster foamboard (from Dollar Tree). May need two to double the thickness. Figured I could insert a dowel rod in it and attach it to my shack facade. If I had a foam wire cutting tool (haven't bought one yet) I would be able to easily cut one out of 1/4 inch extruded polystyrene (pink or blue foam). 

Here's a link to the weathervane on Victorian Trading Company.


----------



## Pumpkin King

I haven't been able to get out of the house much but it's good to know what's up.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I'm really disappointed in my stores in the area. 

I'm in Houston, TX and summer extends into September (and sometimes longer  ), so they're REALLY slow about moving out the summer goods and getting the autumn stuff in.

Big Lots:
NOTHING

Tuesday Mornings:
SMALL selection - one store has just two shelves with Dept. 56 cutesy stuff, one had a better selection but still only knick knacks and one did have the Dracula stone - but it's $50 so I'm torn since I'd have to repaint it from the cutesy style.

Found a Home goods store about 30 minutes from my house and it's all cutesy stuff/knick knacks as well - no ScareTaker and doubtful if they're getting them in any time soon.

Garden Ridge near Willowbrook Mall has inflatables, the skellies, pumpkins and small decorative/animatronic stuff, but several aisles still empty and waiting.

Nothing in the Dollar Trees except for foliage, ceramic pumpkin bowls and one had some small crows.

OH - Cracker Barrel had their Halloween stuff, and it's glam and primitive/retro stuff. NOTE!!!! They had the white circle eye pumpkin very similar to a Jack Skellington head light up for $10 that is EXACTLY the same as the one at Garden Ridge - Garden Ridge had it for $13...


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

AmFatallyYours said:


> Thorn Kill Creek, thanks for posting the big lots pics. I love when they get there halloween stuff and i'll have to continue watching mine. Do you remember how much the gargoyle at big lots cost?


The gargoyles are ten dollars. They are a clear plastic with a grey wash, so the whole thing lights up with a redish light when youpush the button. It also says something like " I am the demon of the underworld"


----------



## Kooka

It looks like all the grocery stores in my area are starting to get their first load of Halloween candy in.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Big Lots Part Duex
I had to go to Morehead KY to day, so I stopped in at the BL there. They were putting out a whole counter of Halloween. Had some of the stuff I saw in Lexington yesterday. Most of the stuff was still in boxes on the pallet. They did however have three Planogram sheets laying on the counters. I think they left them there just so I could take pics
Someone asked about the Vine Witches, they are 20 dollars. They did not have the Dracula Pub signs out but i think they were 15.
The photos are not the best but give you an idea of what to expect, I'm sure there will be more before long.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thorn Kill Creek said:


> Big Lots Part Duex
> I had to go to Morehead KY to day, so I stopped in at the BL there. They were putting out a whole counter of Halloween. Had some of the stuff I saw in Lexington yesterday. Most of the stuff was still in boxes on the pallet. They did however have three Planogram sheets laying on the counters. I think they left them there just so I could take pics
> Someone asked about the Vine Witches, they are 20 dollars. They did not have the Dracula Pub signs out but i think they were 15.
> The photos are not the best but give you an idea of what to expect, I'm sure there will be more before long.



Thorn Kill Creek, once again thanks for the pics. I see the Dracula Pub sign on Page 3. It kind of looks like the price sign above it might have been $15 like you thought. Do you have any idea what the ghost product was just below the signs? 

I called one of our Big Lots today and asked if they had started putting out Halloween but they said no. Guess I'll try back tomorrow. August is just around the corner and I think we'll see a lot more stores coming online with displays.


----------



## sambone

amfatally: My gargoyles were also glued shut, the glue is not two strong, gently work and twist... it will break free! I put the battery operated votives in the lanterns, people at my party last year loved them, they really look good in dim light with the votives flickering!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Ghost of Spookie the ghosts below the Dracula signs is a flying ghost. I didn't look to close at it just remember it saying "It Really Flys". I assumed it was on a string running back and forth.
The Skulls on the middle shelf are pathway lights. They did not have any out but from the plan pic they looked very well made and detailed.
I'm posting pics of the two skull items I got at Home Goods yesterday. Does anyone know what was in the middle of the Candleabra? Like I said early I got it for about half off because it was broken there. Just curious what it was.


----------



## Shellyfish

It's a slightly larger skull with a candle holder in the top. Here's a quick pic - click to make bigger:


----------



## LadyAlthea

i went to michaels today and they were just putting out the halloween stuff. i was kind of disappointed. they had this stuff..with..glitter adn sequins. and it said..beware of the bling.

i just shook my head and asked where the liquid laytex was. they said..what are you doing with it? I said..well..im.um. making dead things. 

they had no liquid laytex. 

where can i find it do you think?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's really nice TKC. I saw the triple head piece in our store, but never saw the candelabra. Love the spine on it. I don't think you'll notice the missing center skull once you have candles in it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> ....The Dracula Tombstone at homegoods looks awesome and LARGE! I wonder at the cost of it, we dont have it here, but I think with a new paintjob it could look like a showcase tombstone.....



I remembered your question Kittyvibe and I checked on the price today at HOMEGOODS and it was something like $77. Kind of expensive to paint but I think a nicely done paint job would take it from cutsie to mainstream. The cream colored gargoyles were $35 if I remember correctly. I like the color of those. 

For those looking for more party/dinner items, I saw some new Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items. I previously posted about the silver skull salt & pepper shakers and wine markers. I bought one and the remaining two sets were gone today, so were the last 3 packages of wine markers. New items: pair of tapered skull candle stick holders with candles; set of 3 wine bottle stoppers, the skull heads are on springs so bob about; serving tray (black metal with white middle portion, decorated with black and white line art skull and crossed bones. Also saw silver skull topped acrylic drink stirrers. If I have any room to add more files I'll post some pics. Also took a picture of the 2 remaining countdown clocks at my store. And no, no Scaretaker. 

I did have a woman and her kid kind of follow me around the store  (felt like it anyway) and at one point she said she'd love to trade carts with me!! I had the trays, bottle stoppers and small gargoyle with lamp in my cart at the time. I seriously think she was hoping I'd put something back so she could grab it...hehe.

updated photo link


----------



## kittyvibe

Oooo look at the new Big lots stuff :3 Today I went to 2 iparty stores and one had rows set up for the halloween stuff and mentioned sometime in August, and the second one had some items out like midsize foam tombstones, something I think called zombie food? Looked like a bloody gauze baggy with eyeballs and mini parts in it. Saw a bunch of fuzzy spiders in different sizes and colors, different colored spiderwebs (bloody, regular white and black, which Ive never seen before ) different gauz rolls. Some menacing largish demonic skeletal skulls.(I liked these lots) but were $9. Im guessing iparty should have stuff within the next few weeks.


----------



## Dragonomine

LadyAlthea said:


> i went to michaels today and they were just putting out the halloween stuff. i was kind of disappointed. they had this stuff..with..glitter adn sequins. and it said..beware of the bling.
> 
> i just shook my head and asked where the liquid laytex was. they said..what are you doing with it? I said..well..im.um. making dead things.
> 
> they had no liquid laytex.
> 
> where can i find it do you think?


I got my liquid latex at AC Moore


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Shellyfish said:


> It's a slightly larger skull with a candle holder in the top. Here's a quick pic - click to make bigger:


I saw the 3 tiered skull candle holder. But, i didn't see the skull candelabra. I love it! How much did it cost?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I love the skull candelabra. We didn't have that at either of our Home Goods stores. 

Hope I can find it.


----------



## Shellyfish

AmFatallyYours said:


> I saw the 3 tiered skull candle holder. But, i didn't see the skull candelabra. I love it! How much did it cost?


I want to say it's $12.99. I don't have the receipt in front of me, but if I'm wrong I will update with a correction. I love it too. You all have such good taste!


----------



## Black Friday

Here's what Manchester looks like:

Dollar Tree: Some Halloween stuff/candy out
Michaels: Last I checked they had one half isle of Halloween and then a few other isles that had fall stuff. I might be checking it out again this weekend.
Wal-Mart: Just checked tonight and in the garden section on the outside they had some fall stuff out there (pumpkins, wreaths, etc.) 
iParty: I will be checking out soon lol
Target: I work here so once I see we start getting shipments in I'll let you guys know what we have


----------



## pandora

After an email from Spookilicious Mama, I checked my Home Goods. Only half of an aisle was put up. They did have the tableware (skull items mentioned before) and the candelabra, but nothing really earth-shattering. And certainly no Scaretaker. Looks like it'll be the daily stop on the way home.....for the next 3 months!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ok I dont know who posted it but someone on here posted a pic of a frankenstein head they got at ROSS. Well I love Frankenstein and I had to stop by my Ross today and check to see if they had one.....AND THEY DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love him, he is just well I love him!!! Of course I am still looking out for my scaretaker, he hasnt arrived yet, but I ask every day so hopefully they come in soon. Thanks to whoever posted that pic without it i might have missed out on him*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok I dont know who posted it but someone on here posted a pic of a frankenstein head they got at ROSS. Well I love Frankenstein and I had to stop by my Ross today and check to see if they had one.....AND THEY DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love him, he is just well I love him!!! Of course I am still looking out for my scaretaker, he hasnt arrived yet, but I ask every day so hopefully they come in soon. Thanks to whoever posted that pic without it i might have missed out on him*



You're welcome Spookilicous mama! I just love my "guy" too!  

Did you see the crawling monster hand links I posted on Page 48 (permalink 474)? It looks like a match made in heaven. I have a real guy at home but it's fun building your own too.

Actually thanks to my guy we just upgraded my cell phone and I'm able to easily take pics to share this year. I look forward to this thread each Halloween season, and it really is nice to see a pic of what someone is talking about and it lets you decide whether it's worth a trip to a store sometimes miles away from you.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Thanks for posting the pic of the candelabra Shellyfish. I don't think I'll have any problem enjoying mine without the center skull but it does finish it of nicely. Your correct the price is 12.99. As of now this thread is 56 pages long and the halloween stuff is just beginning to hit the stores. I also love to see this thread each year. Keep it coming.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While I still wait to see if any Scaretakers come to our area and I get lucky enough to snag one (feeling like the odds are getting astronomical as time goes on), I was thinking more about customizing the sound (its CD based and I'm assuming you can make your own cd and switch it out each year with a new message). I thought it would be fun to have him say something like "hey you! Don't you know there are ghouls out tonight? If you're not careful you might get surprised by one and fall in one of my graves over here. I'm always looking for something new to bury...hahaha...This poor guy here (refering to the head) was sneaking around in the dark and just lost his head...hahaha...now stop making so much noise or you'll wake up the dead!!"


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've been thinking of making a weathervane for the top of my witch's shack and patterning it after theirs. I'm going to try drawing one out on poster foamboard (from Dollar Tree). May need two to double the thickness. Figured I could insert a dowel rod in it and attach it to my shack facade. If I had a foam wire cutting tool (haven't bought one yet) I would be able to easily cut one out of 1/4 inch extruded polystyrene (pink or blue foam).
> 
> Here's a link to the weathervane on Victorian Trading Company.


GOS...sorry I don't know how to post links to pics but in the catalog thread someone mentioned all the neat items at www.lillianvernon.com. In their halloween section they have inexpensive metal flying witches,bats,black cats and such that would work great for your weathervane.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadna said:


> GOS...sorry I don't know how to post links to pics but in the catalog thread someone mentioned all the neat items at www.lillianvernon.com. In their halloween section they have inexpensive metal flying witches,bats,black cats and such that would work great for your weathervane.



Thanks Deadna for the reminder about Lillian Vernon. I checked their site about a month ago but haven't been back. I've ordered halloween stuff from them before and they were nice to deal with. I remember seeing the metal figures last year and have watched the prices go down on them--not that they were that much to begin with. I think that will work "perfectly" for what I want. Thanks _so_ much.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok I dont know who posted it but someone on here posted a pic of a frankenstein head they got at ROSS. Well I love Frankenstein and I had to stop by my Ross today and check to see if they had one.....AND THEY DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love him, he is just well I love him!!! Of course I am still looking out for my scaretaker, he hasnt arrived yet, but I ask every day so hopefully they come in soon. Thanks to whoever posted that pic without it i might have missed out on him*


I loved that frankenstein head too! He's one of my favorites. But, alas, i don't have any ross stores around me. Too bad. There aren't really a whole lot of frankenstein decorations out there and there should be.


----------



## dippedstix

Shellyfish said:


> I want to say it's $12.99. I don't have the receipt in front of me, but if I'm wrong I will update with a correction. I love it too. You all have such good taste!


These prices at HG are awesome!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While I still wait to see if any Scaretakers come to our area and I get lucky enough to snag one (feeling like the odds are getting astronomical as time goes on), I was thinking more about customizing the sound (its CD based and I'm assuming you can make your own cd and switch it out each year with a new message). I thought it would be fun to have him say something like "hey you! Don't you know there are ghouls out tonight? If you're not careful you might get surprised by one and fall in one of my graves over here. I'm always looking for something new to bury...hahaha...This poor guy here (refering to the head) was sneaking around in the dark and just lost his head...hahaha...now stop making so much noise or you'll wake up the dead!!"



That message would be awesome Ghost of Spookie !! I would love to get a copy of it when you make the new CD.


----------



## kittyvibe

Moonie said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET ME CALL THEM lol I WILL MAKE THEM THINK THEY WILL SIGH AT ME.....


Awww hehe, thanks :3 I figured after all that the pumpkins with faces from Ross will just have to be something I wont be able to get this year. I dont want to call them again, lol. 

Thanks to the poster for the price check on the calendar, I liked the pumpkin one too.


----------



## hallorenescene

*garage sales*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I remembered your question Kittyvibe and I checked on the price today at HOMEGOODS and it was something like $77. Kind of expensive to paint but I think a nicely done paint job would take it from cutsie to mainstream. The cream colored gargoyles were $35 if I remember correctly. I like the color of those.
> 
> For those looking for more party/dinner items, I saw some new Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items. I previously posted about the silver skull salt & pepper shakers and wine markers. I bought one and the remaining two sets were gone today, so were the last 3 packages of wine markers. New items: pair of tapered skull candle stick holders with candles; set of 3 wine bottle stoppers, the skull heads are on springs so bob about; serving tray (black metal with white middle portion, decorated with black and white line art skull and crossed bones. Also saw silver skull topped acrylic drink stirrers. If I have any room to add more files I'll post some pics. Also took a picture of the 2 remaining countdown clocks at my store. And no, no Scaretaker.
> 
> I did have a woman and her kid kind of follow me around the store  (felt like it anyway) and at one point she said she'd love to trade carts with me!! I had the trays, bottle stoppers and small gargoyle with lamp in my cart at the time. I seriously think she was hoping I'd put something back so she could grab it...hehe.
> 
> updated photo link


lol. i've even done some stalking at garage sales. one time a lady had a witch i wanted. i kept hanging hoping she would put it down. everyone started looking at me why i was just there. i finally said, oh, for goodness sake she's got a witch i want if she puts it down." i got to say they did all look at me with relief. lol. never got the witch though


----------



## hallorenescene

*walking hand*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> You're welcome Spookilicous mama! I just love my "guy" too!
> 
> Did you see the crawling monster hand links I posted on Page 48 (permalink 474)? It looks like a match made in heaven. I have a real guy at home but it's fun building your own too.
> 
> Actually thanks to my guy we just upgraded my cell phone and I'm able to easily take pics to share this year. I look forward to this thread each Halloween season, and it really is nice to see a pic of what someone is talking about and it lets you decide whether it's worth a trip to a store sometimes miles away from you.


i have a green walking hand like that, but i purchased mine several years ago, here's a picture of mine


----------



## maximpakt

Yep, I was back in homegoods today, They had a bunch more ceramic and halloween themed kitchen type stuff. Still no scaretaker, gave my number to the manager in the homegoods dept, he said he oversees everything that comes in. Perhaps he will call.


----------



## Laredo

I don't own any large animatronics and I'm not in the market for any, but I'm thoroughly enjoying the thrill of the hunt you folks are experiencing with the Scaretaker. 

We don't have HomeGoods in Tulsa, but I'll have to check the Marshall's across town to see if they have anything fun. I checked Ross, Tuesday Morning and TjMaxx and, while there was a tiny sprinkling of Halloween at a couple of those places, they ALL would need about 5 steps up to be called a garage sale. Those stores were TRASHED. If there was a Scaretaker out on the floor at any of those places, it would be graffiti covered and devoid of accessories and/or arms!

Dollar Tree finally got some of their Halloween stuff. The jointed skeletons are pretty good. Big Lots has some Autumn decor trickling in. 

Michael's and Garden Ridge are still sitting on a LOT of empty shelf space.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Ok, made my rounds on my lunch break:

Kmart: Just a few bags of candy with Halloween colored wrappers. No decorations yet.

Michaels: Finally putting out the Halloween decorations, other than the Spooky Town, which has been out for a few weeks now. There's more "bling" stuff; skull candle holders, black taper candles with fine black glitter on them. They even have a metallic tombstone this year... yikes... and they put out the monster busts today, which I find are very cartoonish. They do have some decent foam skulls. One is just the top half of a skull, which I could not pass up buying today =) 

Kirkland's Home: More glitter drenched decorations. Pumpkins and skulls. A few Halloween themed party serving bowls. A JOL night light (two different styles). A Halloween door mat. A big skull with LED eyes (outdoor decoration).

Marshalls/TJMaxx: Nada

Big Lots: Fall follage. No decorations.

Party City: Many, many boxes with flyers taped to them that read, "BEWARE - Halloween is coming!" It got me so excited >=)


----------



## Plague

I wonder if any of that "bling" stuff at Michaels's is moving. They seem to have a ton of it and it doesn't seem to be flying out the door...

Maybe they'll learn for next year.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You're welcome Spookilicous mama! I just love my "guy" too!
> 
> Did you see the crawling monster hand links I posted on Page 48 (permalink 474)? It looks like a match made in heaven. I have a real guy at home but it's fun building your own too.
> 
> Actually thanks to my guy we just upgraded my cell phone and I'm able to easily take pics to share this year. I look forward to this thread each Halloween season, and it really is nice to see a pic of what someone is talking about and it lets you decide whether it's worth a trip to a store sometimes miles away from you.


*Actually I think I have that hand, I bought it a few years ago. Im not sure how much it would go thought because it is latex and the greens are a bit off but it might go together. Either way I just love my little man and cant than you enought for posting the pic. He is one of my favorites, I have a few Frankensteins I have collected over the years and he will be a nice addition Now Im on the lookout for that gargoyle you posted that is sitting on the skulls, Oh I must get him!*


----------



## sambone

I am in Hot pursuit of the Scaretacker, Calling 4 Homegood stores on a daily basis, I gotta let you know, today one of the ladies said hi to me by name on the phone, " Oh, Hi Sam, nothing yet"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

prestonjjrtr said:


> That message would be awesome Ghost of Spookie !! I would love to get a copy of it when you make the new CD.



I'm wondering if I'll get the illusive prop, until then no cd in the works, just ideas. I've been waiting for a workman and a package to show up at the house today and haven't been able to head to the store yet; may get a chance later this afternoon. When I was in Wednesday, they mentioned that a truck was coming in today. Tomorrow looks bad for shopping--plans already with hubby. I feel like a kid at Xmas who is afraid that Santa missed the house; that, or the Grinch took all the presents. 


UPDATE: The truck came in and no props. And no trucks now until Monday. This shipment had Halloween serveware primarily. Nice plates, cake servers, mugs. More Boston Warehouse Bone Collector-ware (basically silver skulls): set of 4 place card holders, a skull pot scrubber holder, cocktail picks. I saw a sheer black webbed tablecloth overlay, webbed tablecloth runner, dip containers, 4 or 5 variations of cheese spreaders, set of 2 black skull taper candle holders with candles. More cookie cutter sets. The candle department had several types of lantern and/or hurricane candle holders, tall long-legged black spider tea light holders. They were putting out some heavily laquered, thick tin pathway lights (looks like a bag with cutouts in various halloween shapes, candles go inside) along with more orange/dark brown hammered metal pumpkins. The floral area had some really nice fall wreaths in reds and oranges. The stationery area had a half dozen different sets of halloween theme note cards (vintage look). I'll update my pics Saturday. All very nice quality stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Actually I think I have that hand, I bought it a few years ago. Im not sure how much it would go thought because it is latex and the greens are a bit off but it might go together. Either way I just love my little man and cant than you enought for posting the pic. He is one of my favorites, I have a few Frankensteins I have collected over the years and he will be a nice addition Now Im on the lookout for that gargoyle you posted that is sitting on the skulls, Oh I must get him!*




Wow both you and Hallorenescene have the green hand!! I love the position of the hand, being on it's tippy fingers. How well did yours move BTW? Everyone who's posted about it has indicated they got it a few years ago, so maybe it run it's popularity in the stores here and will be really hard to find now. As for the color, if I was going to use it with the Frankenhead I would consider using a waterbased paint or green waterbased face make up and deepening the color to more closely match. The hand in the picture did seem kind of pale compared to the face color of the head.

As for the Ross gargoyle, good luck there. I saw him a few days ago at one of our local Ross'.

BTW nice little inventory of hands there Hallorenescene.


----------



## bethene

well, was at Michaels today, they had alot more than a week ago, they have their animatronics out, a large kinda glittery cat whose head moved, a skelly guy in a tux type thing with a top hat, I can not for the life of me remember what they called him, he was a kinda greeter , for 129.00, which is probably why I don't remember, went into shock! A witch that moves and cackles for 49.99, I believe, a ghost that has skelly hands and reaches, according to the box, the witch and ghost we not plugged in, but the greeter guy was. He is actually very big, has a large head, I thought.. Also a hanging witch that is supposed to cackle, several type of sparkly large pumpklins, a large and small wire/sparkly lit up vultures,think their heads move, but not sure,a light post type of thing, cant think of what else. In a different section, some skulls, feathered vultures, rats, spiders and 3 kinds of large webs,small skellys, small bag of bones, busts,both large and small,a evil picture, different types of garland, and of course funkins. Sorry, didn't have my phone with me,so am just rying to picture the shelves!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I was disappointed that Michaels didn't have any of the lifesize Gemmy figures this year.


----------



## devilangel

sorry if been addressed already but has Walgreens put anything out yet?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in Costco today and no halloween. I stopped by the service desk to ask if they were getting anything and they were of no help.


----------



## a witch from canada

bethene said:


> well, was at Michaels today, they had alot more than a week ago, they have their animatronics out, a large kinda glittery cat whose head moved, a skelly guy in a tux type thing with a top hat, I can not for the life of me remember what they called him, he was a kinda greeter , for 129.00, which is probably why I don't remember, went into shock! A witch that moves and cackles for 49.99, I believe, a ghost that has skelly hands and reaches, according to the box, the witch and ghost we not plugged in, but the greeter guy was. He is actually very big, has a large head, I thought.. Also a hanging witch that is supposed to cackle, several type of sparkly large pumpklins, a large and small wire/sparkly lit up vultures,think their heads move, but not sure,a light post type of thing, cant think of what else. In a different section, some skulls, feathered vultures, rats, spiders and 3 kinds of large webs,small skellys, small bag of bones, busts,both large and small,a evil picture, different types of garland, and of course funkins. Sorry, didn't have my phone with me,so am just rying to picture the shelves!


bethene no pictures of all this ???  if you go back or anyone else that sees these at michaels please get a few pic for me ?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

devilangel said:


> sorry if been addressed already but has Walgreens put anything out yet?



Walgreens probably won't have anything until the back to school merchandise is clearanced. 

They did have a very small section of fall candles and the start of the Halloween candy.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Speaking of Gemmy...Am I the only one that is amazed they don't have ANYTHING Halloween this year on their website to browse.....I was so excited last year looking at it on a daily basis....ZR


----------



## Tumblindice

I agree ZR, last year you could see all the props and who was selling them. This year na da....


----------



## SinTheDoll

Gemmy said they'd have all their halloween stuff closer to fall. :]

Which sucks, I'm so effing impatient!!
-Anthony


----------



## Bubbels

Just came back from Party City. It looked like they had just started to drag their stuff out as it was randomly on the back aisle and in the clearance section. Also went to Michaels to find more stuff out today. None of those fancy animatronics people are talking about. I guess our Michaels is not big enough. But my 2 year old grabbed a 3 foot blucky and drug down the halls by the back of the head. We took it home and dressed it in her clothes.


----------



## k k

there's a few videos of the Scaretaker on youtubes




i hope it's not at my local homegoods or i'll be forced to buy it


----------



## maximpakt

Man it was driving me crazy enough when an employee told me homegoods got trucks on Mon, Wed and Friday. But now the manager told me they get trucks on Saturday as well. I am obcessing over the scaretaker and it bugs the crap out of me to think one might come in and I might miss it.


----------



## TK421

Wow! Can't believe this thread already has 59 pages. Just wanted to contribute. Went to my local Michaels yesterday and took some pics as they were setting up the Halloween stuff. 



















I think this is pretty cool, but they're asking $12.95 for a string of ten lights. Anyone know where I can get something like this cheaper? I know I can use one of countless 40% off coupons, so that would take it down to $7.79. Is that a good deal, or does someone out there know a better price? If you know, please shoot me a PM. I want to build a bunch of PVC candles this year and the flicker bulbs are the way I want to go. (I blame Terra and her awsome candles)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks TK421 for the pics. I haven't had a chance to hit Michaels for a week or two now and it's nice to see some of what others are posting about. I see some familiar stuff from last year--ok because I still want to match some of the skulls I bought from them last year and it looks like their back in stock--and some interesting new stuff too. Its nice seeing a lot of orange and black again on the shelves.


I've added a dozen or so new photos to my Flickr account. Items from HomeGoods and Ross this past week. You can click on images and enlarge them if you like and even go to "all sizes for more choices".


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Yankee Candle*

Yankee Candle - NEW Collections


----------



## Howlatthemoon

TK421 LOVE your pictures! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks TK421 for the pics. I haven't had a chance to hit Michaels for a week or two now and it's nice to see some of what others are posting about. I see some familiar stuff from last year--ok because I still want to match some of the skulls I bought from them last year and it looks like their back in stock--and some interesting new stuff too. Its nice seeing a lot of orange and black again on the shelves.
> 
> 
> I've added a dozen or so new photos to my Flickr account. Items from HomeGoods and Ross this past week. You can click on images and enlarge them if you like and even go to "all sizes for more choices".


 Great pictures!


----------



## a witch from canada

TK421 my jaw just droped to the floor while seing those pic , wow lots of stuff aleready out by you ....do you remember how much that lighted vulture was in the second pic first row ? thanks for the cool pictures 

as anyone seen the life size feathered crows /ravens smewhere ? last year they wore available at garden ridge , any sigthing of themanywhere ?


----------



## bethene

Sorry, WFC, but wasn't planning on stopping when I went there,so didn't have anything with me to take pics, but i will try to get back, the one by me had all that was posted, plus 2 life size figures, the witch and the greeter guy, he was taller than me, I am 5'6" , or so, so he is close to 6 I woudl guess, he has a large skull head/face. And the Witch was probably about 5 foot. ,


----------



## TK421

a witch from canada said:


> TK421 my jaw just droped to the floor while seing those pic , wow lots of stuff aleready out by you ....do you remember how much that lighted vulture was in the second pic first row ? thanks for the cool pictures
> 
> as anyone seen the life size feathered crows /ravens smewhere ? last year they wore available at garden ridge , any sigthing of themanywhere ?


They were actually setting everything up yesterday morning when I went, so they didn't have all the price tags out yet. Don't know what they want for the vultures, but there are two sizes. A big one and a half-sized one.










As for the ravens, Michaels has feathered ravens in three sizes this year. Full size, 1/2 size, and 1/3 size. The full size retail for $9.99.

Of course, I never, ever pay "retail" at Michaels. I'll print out a dozen 40% coupons and get what I need. It's great being part of the email list.


----------



## hallorenescene

*witch*



bethene said:


> well, was at Michaels today, they have their animatronics out, a large kinda glittery cat whose head moved, A witch that moves and cackles for 49.99, according to the box, the witch not plugged in. Also a hanging witch that is supposed to cackle, a large and small wire/sparkly lit up vultures,think their heads move, but not sure,a light post type of thing. feathered vultures,


that $49.99 witch sounds like a decent price if she is animated and 5'.
the monsters hand moves very fast. it scoots along on it's fingertips. pretty animated and cute. i like animated hands because they can be used in different ways. one hand inches along and looks old. i propped it in a jacket sleave upright and put my shrunken head mask with it. it looked like it was waving fingers at us. a new hand i got not pictured there, it crawls. i put it on it's back side by my guillotine, it's fingers wiggled and looked like it was still moving after being freshly cut off.
last couple of weeks hobby lobby put out their fall decor.
i went to dollar tree to get some noodles yesterday, and finally some sign of halloween. they had a back wall corner and an end cap displaying halloween. nothing not mentioned here and a lot the same as they had last year. no other stores had anything. not even walgreens. around here walgreens usually puts theirs out as one of the first.
okay, i'm going to be girly here, those gray vultures are cool and although i would like one, i really, really like the lit up glittery vultures. i sure hope they have something like that out around here. they look really nice. i already have 3 vultures, a rubber one, a paper one, and a feathered one, but you know, there are many kinds of vultures in this world so you can never have enough.


----------



## Tish

The store here in town that always has great Halloween stuff is downsizing and had an email invite only Halloween clearance sale today. I'm sad they won't be open for this season, they always had a party the night they introduced their stuff with food and wine from a cool demon fountain. Some of you may remember last year they had a Halloween flea market. I didn't get any pictures this year because my partner in crime is out of town and I needed two hands to hold all my purchases. I will go back tomorrow though and maybe take some pics then. They had some good stuff, but not a lot of bigger stuff. They had a casket for $795 but that seemed a little high. I'll post of what I got later.


----------



## Eyegore

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but Michael's has the butler skeleton. 

I don't remember what the price was, but you should *BE WARNED*...

As far as I could tell; the 6 foot skeleton butler had NO push button to activate it. And it's photo sensor is located in the nose of the skeleton. This is bad because the figure's height and upward angle of the skull... makes the sensor's line of sight *TOO HIGH* to be activated by almost anyone* (especially ToTs.) 

I strongly caution anyone who is considering purchasing him.


----------



## gromit05

Howlatthemoon said:


> Yankee Candle - NEW Collections



Many thanks for posting link to Yankee Candle, I was very disappointed when Illuminations closed all their stores; I was hoping YC would carry some Halloween merchandise that resembled some of the products Illuminations had once carried, it looks like they do...woo hoo!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Yankee Candle - Moving Cemetery Votive Holder

*Can I just say I want this!!!! I really really want this!!! I wont be able to get it...but I really want it Ok Im done just wanted to say that. Seriously how adorable is this????? *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OOOOh the light up Vulture!!! I LOVE THAT!!! Ok I want that too!!!! LOL Im just saying*


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just got back from my Michaels run and no signs of animatronics yet, but some interesting things I got with some coupons. 


Nice skelly bust for $15, pumpkin stand with choice of spider, JOL or bat dangley thing in the center for $12, about 4" x 3" gravestone hinged boxes $3 (had coffins for $2) that I'm going to make the costume contest trophies this year and put gift cards inside of, grow-in-water skelly, vamp or wolfman figs:









bag of 4 eyeballs for $1 with red veins and a slight gloss on them. Cheaper than making your own but not quite as realistic.









Home Goods store had lots of knick knacks but no large stuff. I got these two candle holders there. The two skellies were $13, and the skull ribcage one was $16 (the two skellies together were also available in silver finish for $16.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice to log on today and see the new posts and pics. Want to thank Halloresence for the feedback on the thing crawling hand. I want one of these for my collection for sure now. 

Sad to hear from the SFBay person who's favorite halloween store is down sizing. Sounds like a cool store. I'd love to see that demon fountain you mentioned. All of the downsizings and closings are depressing. Just came from a Smith & Hawkins store and found out they are shutting down completely. Bought some patio furniture we had on our wishlist for backyard, but I'm really sad there won't be any more Halloween or Xmas lighting from them anymore. Catalog is shut down now too. I guess I'm wondering how much stuff Gemmy will have this year.

I liked those Michael's vultures & the eyeballs weren't too bad for the price.


----------



## Tish

Oh those candle holders are gorgeous! Good find! I also like the little wooden boxes from Michaels.


----------



## 19215

I wonder when someone will notice the feet on the big buzzard are backwards. That must be painful.

On a similar note, I really want the buzzards. The witch is also great. 

The skeleton at Michael's doesn't have a push button thingy on it. The sensor is in the nose. It took a BUNCH of movement to make it work.


----------



## a witch from canada

TK421 thanks for posting the picture ....

MattB your right those feet are backwards LOL poor thing ....

OK PLEASE someone post a picture of the witch at micheal , you guys know i like witches


----------



## Eyegore

Hey witch from canada,

It's basically just the witch face that all of the gemmy witches have except it's not as animated in the face as the more expensive cauldron witch or broom witch. I think there's a picture of it at Jmarcus.com


----------



## Mr. Scratch

Howlatthemoon said:


> Yankee Candle - NEW Collections


My girlfriend thanks you for posting this, my bank account not so much.


----------



## a witch from canada

Eyegor said:


> Hey witch from canada,
> 
> It's basically just the witch face that all of the gemmy witches have except it's not as animated in the face as the more expensive cauldron witch or broom witch. I think there's a picture of it at Jmarcus.com


is it the witch greeter like the one on the walmart web site ? 

one i want is the heads up witch the life size one like on the jmarcus web site , wonder who will be carying her ?


----------



## Eyegore

The witch at Micheals is the treater greater witch. 

As for the Heads Up witch my money's on Party City or Walgreen...both carried a variety of the heads up figures over the last couple of years. Party City is probably where she'll turn up. I hope an online store gets her.


----------



## 19215

a witch from canada said:


> OK PLEASE someone post a picture of the witch at micheal , you guys know i like witches


Here ya go! I really like her. I think the bag could be removed easily and a broom or something else placed in the hands. For $25 you can't go wrong. You could also easily add a pointy witch hat.


----------



## a witch from canada

MattB said:


> Here ya go! I really like her. I think the bag could be removed easily and a broom or something else placed in the hands. For $25 you can't go wrong. You could also easily add a pointy witch hat.


well she isnt that bad at all, like you said with a coupon she is worth it 

thanks for the picture MattB


----------



## prestonjjrtr

She does look better in person than on the box, especially her face. The only down side is she doesn't have any feet. She has a single pole that goes into the base and her skirt goes almost down to the base. You could easily add a couple of feet with witch's shoes.


----------



## mrhamilton234

Wow, all these things about Michaels makes me want to stop by again, preferably with a 50% coupon in tow.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Heads up on the Yankee Candle Hallowee*

I had stopped by a Yankee Candle Store and purchased a "Great Pumpkin" beanswax( Soy) candle and some fall scents spray that were on sale..anyway the sales lady gave me a coupon for $15.00 off of $45.00 purchase valid 8/9-9/17. This coupon is on the back of a "Sneak Peek" Boney Bunch Halloween Preview Party Sunday August 9th 10-12 noon. This was given to me at a mall in Summerville, SC ( I was visiting there) I don't know if this is for all stores or not. Could call your local Yankee Candle store.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Mr. Scratch said:


> My girlfriend thanks you for posting this, my bank account not so much.


LOL! Well you can't take it with you


----------



## TK421

This week, Michaels is offering the standard 40% off coupon. It's good Sunday (8/02/2009) through Saturday (8/08/2009).

For those of you who don't get the printable coupon -- here it is!!!


----------



## halinar

Oh I was so happy today... stopped in a Michaels and saw Halloween items...

Already started my shopping list for them. Just need to find/print enough coupons!


----------



## Bubbels

I think this is more a local thing, but Craft's Direct had its display out today. Don't they have a catalog? I am under the assumption that this is how they do most of their business and I am just lucky to have the big store near me. Clearance in their outlet section is awesome around christmas.

Anyhow if their is a catalog, they had a really cool witch!


----------



## Tumblindice

I'll see you 40% and raise you to 50% good until August 10th

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/2qstf60.gif.jpg][/URL]


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I'll see your "good until August 10th" and raise you "good til August 14th."










Print away, people! I print about 10 of these and go to michaels to buy one thing at a time. I love 50% off coupons.


----------



## hallorenescene

*buzzard*



MattB said:


> I wonder when someone will notice the feet on the big buzzard are backwards. That must be painful.
> 
> On a similar note, I really want the buzzards. The witch is also great.
> 
> The skeleton at Michael's doesn't have a push button thingy on it. The sensor is in the nose. It took a BUNCH of movement to make it work.


hahaha, i didn't even notice, but you're right, they are on backwards. hahaha, what's even funnier, i still want one. lol


----------



## maximpakt

Well, back at homegoods once again today, still no scaretaker. Went into party city, they were just starting to put halloween out. Checked out Michaels and did not see anything that interested me. So at this point my wishlist for the year consists of the scaretaker, MM and the reaper of souls. Im sure that list will grow as more comes out.


----------



## TK421

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!! Im printing these up and having some fun tomorrow.

How did you get this? I've signed up for their mailing list and I get the weekly ads and coupons, but I got a 40% off this week.

Is this the special 50% off coupon you get when you register online?


----------



## funbag

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was in Costco today and no halloween. I stopped by the service desk to ask if they were getting anything and they were of no help.


Last year, our Costco had NOTHING for Halloween... I hope this is not becoming a trend with them.


----------



## k k

do the michael's checkers mind if you use multiple coupons, or do i have to go out to my car and come back in 5 times? maybe i should avoid the manager checker


----------



## maximpakt

Well theoretically it is supposed to be one coupon per person per day. Thats why when they have stuff I want I load the family into the car and get everyone in line with one item and one coupon. I guess what you can get away with all depends one the cashier you get and if they give a hoot about the rules or not.



k k said:


> do the michael's checkers mind if you use multiple coupons, or do i have to go out to my car and come back in 5 times? maybe i should avoid the manager checker


----------



## ZombieRaider

Just like it says "reproductions not accepted" but they take them anyway....I'm glad they do....ZR


----------



## VNOMISS

AmFatallyYours said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I bought both of them today and i've been having a heck of a time getting into the lantern part. I took the felt off the bottom, but the glue from the felt ran over onto the actual lantern part. So, the bottom is kinda glued on. They're awesome though!


I bought those last year and was like...how the heck do I get the candles in??...After a few minutes figured it out...however I almost was ready to break it...


----------



## TK421

ZombieRaider said:


> Just like it says "reproductions not accepted" but they take them anyway....I'm glad they do....ZR


Yeah, it's odd that they say "reproductions not accepted" but it's an emailed coupon, so you have to print it out!!

I have to agree, it totally depends on the store and the cashier. They usually won't run two coupons in the same checkout, but I think that might have to do with the way the register is set up. I have just gone back three or four times with one item and a coupon each time. They usually just think its funny.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

TK421 said:


> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!! Im printing these up and having some fun tomorrow.
> 
> How did you get this? I've signed up for their mailing list and I get the weekly ads and coupons, but I got a 40% off this week.
> 
> Is this the special 50% off coupon you get when you register online?


If i told you, i'd have to kill you...



I just google michaels coupon. If you look at the image results there are a lot of coupons. Some of them are expired, but there is always a few that aren't. I'm sure they are the coupons people get when they register online. I'd much rather do it this way than stick with the 40% coupons i get in my email. An extra 10% is an extra 10%!


----------



## 19215

I just went to Michael's and all the Halloween stuff was 20% off!!!!!! 

I can't believe it. I think they know what we are doing. I'll check my other location this week and see if they are doing the same thing. Let's hope not.


----------



## dionicia

They're one step ahead of us! I'll have to check the store by me too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

funbag said:


> Last year, our Costco had NOTHING for Halloween... I hope this is not becoming a trend with them.



Last year our Costco had maybe a dozen or so halloween items in the aisles for maybe a week or two (assume they got bought out quickly) and they never restocked. Here's a pic of a giant spider they had that I thought I would go back for...and when I did nothing was left. Based on last year, if they do get anything in be sure to act quickly. SAMS CLUB had a great selection of halloween decorations but there isn't one near me any longer and I'm not a member now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in DOLLAR TREE this morning and while this location still doesn't have any new Halloween stuff out (and no body parts yet), they did have the dinosaur heads that someone here posted about. I picked up two brown guys, thinking maybe they could be used in my gator swamp. Either some G-I-D paint for the eyes or some Yellow LEDs to enhance the eyes might make them look a bit spookier. The head is a soft foam and is hollow underneath so room for a battery pack and such and would be easy to cut through for any modifications. While the green might seem like a natural choice for the gator I thought the brown was lighter and would light up better in the dark.

BTW I thought the blue head looked more like a dragon head than a gator or dinosaur and I could picture smoke (mister fog) blowing out of its nostrils--the water wouldn't ruin the head either since it's soft foam. I kind of like him and might go back and pick him up for a future prop.











UPDATE:

I played with the two heads and put them teeth to teeth. Here's a pic. I now see a menacing raptor prop that could even be animated. I also put a mention in the props area for discussion there.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

MattB said:


> I just went to Michael's and all the Halloween stuff was 20% off!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it. I think they know what we are doing. I'll check my other location this week and see if they are doing the same thing. Let's hope not.



That is really strange since Michaels doesn't have an ad this week. 

Let us know what you find out MattB.


----------



## hallorenescene

those dinosaur heads sure could work for allegator heads. i'm going to have to go back because i never saw those. unfortunatly our dollar tree doesn't always have as much as others. they don't carry the fake barbed wire or the my niece went to a garage sale one time and picked up a skeleton aligator head. it's not real big, but cool anyway. i put it in my mermaid fish tank the year i did my pirates theme.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

My Michaels had all Spooky Town 25% off. The regular Halloween stuff was still full price.


----------



## Pumpkin King

Dollar tree has stuff out.


----------



## Shawna

Just returned from Michaels. All lighted Halloween, which includes the witch and the butler, is 20% off. I was told the sale goes till Friday. I'll be back on Saturday with my 50% off coupon to get the witch. In Canada she is $69.95.


----------



## 19215

Shawna said:


> Just returned from Michaels. All lighted Halloween, which includes the witch and the butler, is 20% off. I was told the sale goes till Friday. I'll be back on Saturday with my 50% off coupon to get the witch. In Canada she is $69.95.


I see I'm not the only one who has this sale going at their store.


----------



## Eyegore

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year our Costco had maybe a dozen or so halloween items in the aisles for maybe a week or two (assume they got bought out quickly) and they never restocked. Here's a pic of a giant spider they had that I thought I would go back for...and when I did nothing was left. Based on last year, if they do get anything in be sure to act quickly. SAMS CLUB had a great selection of halloween decorations but there isn't one near me any longer and I'm not a member now.


If you still want the spider I think Kmart/Sears has it. Also, PC had a monsterous spider that Is just awesome. It looks very reallistic, or as realistic a 5ft spider can look. They should sell it again this year too!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Whoa, that's one creepy spider! *shudders*

Our _Sams _ only had inflatables & standing props (butler server, Dracula, etc) last year; nothing's out yet this year so far.

Our _Tuesday Morning _ & _Factory Card Outlet_ stores have some fall stuff out, nothing really Halloweenish yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Eyegore, thanks for the info. The spider at Kmart/Sears is close to the one that Costco had (I think the Costco one was larger still, maybe 9 feet, and was $10 less expensive--Costco does get pretty good pricing when they have stuff in the store). It's still something I'll consider.

Who's PC?


----------



## TK421

*AAARGH!!!*

Went into Michaels this morning armed with three 50% off coupons. I was hoping to buy some lighting and props. Well, they have all of the new display stuff "on sale" for 20% off this week -- which means the 50% off coupons won't work!!

Again, I must say, "AAAAARGH!!!"


----------



## Howlatthemoon

maximpakt said:


> Well, back at homegoods once again today, still no scaretaker. Went into party city, they were just starting to put halloween out. Checked out Michaels and did not see anything that interested me. So at this point my wishlist for the year consists of the scaretaker, MM and the reaper of souls. Im sure that list will grow as more comes out.



No Halloween yet at my local Homegoods store .


----------



## Spyderella

Gordman's has some Halloween stuff out!!! A few indoor decorations like ceramic JOL's & Skellies.


----------



## Tumblindice

Went to Michaels and AC Moore today and all the new "lighted stuff" was as mentioned above 20% off so coupon not was good. Saw neat stuff but no witch they were just putting it out so skeleton butler was still in box.
Here are pics from AC Moore no tmuch out yet maybe half an aisle.

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/ac2.jpg][/URL] 

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/ac4.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/ac6.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/ac3.jpg][/URL]

[url=http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1170650/ac5.jpg][/URL]


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Who's PC?


Party City, I'd assume


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> Party City, I'd assume



That's who I thought too but didn't find anything on their website so thought maybe I should ask. I did find the Kmart/Sears one online. Love online searches. Heck without it and threads like this you wouldn't know about half of the stuff out there.

Thanks Thumblindice for the AC Moore pics even though I don't live near one. I like those spotted spiders. Also the Gemmy skull spirit ball. Thanks to posts like yours it seems that this will be our first look at Gemmy stuff out there this year. I wonder when Gemmy will get around to updating up their website with Halloween items. It was so nice last year and really helpful finding items.


----------



## dippedstix

Went to Michaels today...TONS of stuff out. I was so excited and overwhelmed. I bought a couple of gortraits and a spider that drops down from the ceiling. The only thing on sale was the lighted animated stuff and the Lemax. The standard decorations were not on sale. I got a 40% off coupon when I checked out. Can't wait to go back and use it next week! Here's a couple of pictures of the portraits.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks for the pics of the portraits, they look great !! 

Do you remember how much they were ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A trip to MICHAELS for some eyeballs and here are some additional photos (click on photos to enlarge; click on All sizes for largest pic). I saw a number of things I liked. I definitely want the crawling skelly hand. I also played around triggering the small skelly guy (pictured in Michaels8 photo) with the sensor in his nose and liked him. As I recall, he talks and then opens his arms reaching out for you. He's only a torso and would need to be positioned to be triggered by your ToT as others have mentioned earlier. Still he won me over.

Flickr: Polly Nesia's Photostream


----------



## Eyegore

Yea, PC is party city. I don't know if they will have the spider this year. but here's what it looks like... 

Party City - Monstrous Spider


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Eyegor said:


> Yea, PC is party city. I don't know if they will have the spider this year. but here's what it looks like...
> 
> Party City - Monstrous Spider



He is spooky! Where I live we have these spiders with kind of woody looking legs and they give me the creeps, they also move kind of fast too and dive bomb down to the ground at your feet or on the couch or bed. In other words they are not shy and run from you. They seem to run towards you!! eekkk. Anyway the PC pics remind me of those spiders. I noticed they had them in 2 sizes. Thanks for the additional info and pics. I definitely have not seen these in the stores before. I would remember them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just looking through emails and saw that IMPROVEMENTS CATALOG's weekly special this week includes some halloween items--up to 60% off on select ones.

BTW I see they have the reaching skelly guy that Michaels has in stock. I'm not partial to inflatables but have to say I find the vampire's coffin kind of interesting. Some decent pics of the products on the site and a video of the animated skelly reaching guy.


----------



## dippedstix

prestonjjrtr said:


> Thanks for the pics of the portraits, they look great !!
> 
> Do you remember how much they were ?



Yep- they were 9.99 ea. I didn't think that was too bad since I had been considering ordering some online that cost more.


----------



## dippedstix

Tumblindice said:


> Went to Michaels and AC Moore today and all the new "lighted stuff" was as mentioned above 20% off so coupon not was good. Saw neat stuff but no witch they were just putting it out so skeleton butler was still in box.
> Here are pics from AC Moore no tmuch out yet maybe half an aisle.
> 
> The witch and skeleton guy were both pretty cool. My son loved the skeleton butler. He kept jumping up to set off the sensor- the look on his face while watching the butler talk was priceless. LOL


----------



## dippedstix

BTW- stopped in at Biglots yesterday and they didn't have any Halloween out. The cashier told me that they had the stuff in the back and would be putting it out in the next week or two.


----------



## hallorenescene

although i'm not big on inflatables either, i do have 3. a vampire, frankinstein, and a pumpkin. i do like a few though. there is a tree, a hearse, an organ player, the vampire coffin, the headless horseman, and the haunted houses. 
with all the postings of what's available, i am really looking forward to this year. i just hope we get a lot of it around here. last year there were no lifesize animatronics of any kind in any of the stores in this area. there were some decent 4 foot animated characters i picked up. heads up harry and a face ripper. i just hope my pocket book is big enough for the pickings.


----------



## mr_synical

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW I see they have the reaching skelly guy that Michaels has in stock. I'm not partial to inflatables but have to say I find the vampire's coffin kind of interesting. Some decent pics of the products on the site and a video of the animated skelly reaching guy.


Went to Michael's on Saturday. Got the witch & the light post. Wanted to get the "reaching skelly guy", but the box said "for indoor use only". Which doesn't make sense since it has a stake coming out the bottom. Even in the pic in your link, it shows him in the ground, outside. Does anyone have it already? And if so, did you use it outside?


----------



## dippedstix

mr_synical said:


> Went to Michael's on Saturday. Got the witch & the light post. Wanted to get the "reaching skelly guy", but the box said "for indoor use only". Which doesn't make sense since it has a stake coming out the bottom. Even in the pic in your link, it shows him in the ground, outside. Does anyone have it already? And if so, did you use it outside?



I want the witch!!! How much was she? She wasn't marked at the store I went to.


----------



## Plague

I went to two different Home Goods this past weekend and went rather nuts. Both stores had almost completely different stuff- so I'm wondering if that is an actual practice or if they just are putting different things out at different times...

Also went to two Big Lots- one had nothing as it was going out of business, the other had one row and I have to be honest, it was the most overpriced junk I've seen in a while. Thin, plastic pumpkins with lights in them for 10 and 20 bucks, really? Most of the items weren't that special and the Dracula's and Morgue signs just seemed rather "eh" and cheap as well. 
BIG Disappointment- as last year I found a ton of good stuff there. And cheaper as well.


----------



## -V-

Plague, 
I totally agree with you about Big Lots. Years ago they used to sell *lots* of Halloween stuff for a very decent price. I've (still) got several bluckies they used to sell for $8--and that was assuming you didn't buy them on clearance for even less. But in the last few years I hardly find anything there. Too bad.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Plague said:


> I went to two different Home Goods this past weekend and went rather nuts. Both stores had almost completely different stuff- so I'm wondering if that is an actual practice or if they just are putting different things out at different times...
> 
> Also went to two Big Lots- one had nothing as it was going out of business, the other had one row and I have to be honest, it was the most overpriced junk I've seen in a while. Thin, plastic pumpkins with lights in them for 10 and 20 bucks, really? Most of the items weren't that special and the Dracula's and Morgue signs just seemed rather "eh" and cheap as well.
> BIG Disappointment- as last year I found a ton of good stuff there. And cheaper as well.


The Home Goods stores do get some different items from store to store. Most are the same, but there will be a few things that are different. The same with the TJMaxx stores too.


----------



## Bubbels

Big lots has an aisle out. They had this trio of skulls with flashing eyes and random sounds that are played on sound activation. LEDs are of high quality and really shine. Anyhow for $15 it was worth it.


----------



## chartreusechaos

*$1 store Halloween stuff out*

Our "Everything's a Buck" store has Halloween stuff out as of yesterday. Saw a couple of things to consider. Black crows - not very well made but great price. They run about $8 at Michael's. Also some 3" glittered foam skulls - black, silver and white glitter. Would be great for centerpieces at an elegant celebration (I did a Halloween Wedding Reception theme that these would have been great for).


----------



## spookytown king

Just came back from my local big lots an dollar store to find halloween stuff on the shelves. Was disappointed as well in big lots as a lot of things r cheap n dumb but I prolly will be buying the skull that is a fog machine an all u do is add water but its 20bux which is a rip. They had way better stuff last year. And dollar store is junk also they have skulls an severed hands an feet an a few lil cutsy stuff. Hopefully walmart won't be a let down also if they would ever put their halloween stuff out like everyone else lol


----------



## sambone

*Singing bears at Homegoods!*

I went to Homegoods today looking for the Scaretaker. My 6 year old daughter picked up a stuffed bear and said "look at this Dad" I said Oh thats cute and went on looking, she then said no look what he does and the she pushed the button on the bears arm and it started singing and moving.
My kid has the eye!
I ended up buying all the bears they had.
Pirate Bear with Parrot, they sing a duet of "Hot, Hot, Hot" 19.99
Ghost Bear, He sings a version of Queen's "We will rock you" -"We will Haunt You!" 14.99
Vampire Bear He sings "Monster Mash" 16.99

I gave my daughter the candy corn, She said she needed a finders fee!

While Im working on this post, my wife called from another Homegoods, She is getting a Witch Bear that sings "Girls Just want to have fun"
and an Orange dressed Bear that sings "Spooky"
I will take a picture and post all of them when I can!


----------



## sambone

Can somebody direct me to directions on How to inbed pictures?
Thanks


----------



## ZombieRaider

I copy and pasted this from another fellow forum member the other week...Follow it exactly...It's easy and it works!...ZR


Here are a couple of tutorials on adding photos and uploading them (from here, no less) for Kenpilot and anyone else interested:

HOW TO MAKE AN ALBUM & UPLOAD PHOTOS:

1) Once signed in, click 'USER/CP' (3rd choice at top, under orange line).
2) Under 'Your Control Panel', on the left side, find 'Networking'.
3) The 3rd choice under that will say 'Pictures & Albums'; click it.
4) Click 'Add Album'.
5) Fill in 'Title' and 'Description' areas, then hit 'Submit'.
6) Click 'Upload Pictures'.
7) Click 'Browse', then find your pictures; click on one.
8) Do this 3 times (how many you can do at a time), then click 'Upload Pictures'.
9) Click on the album title to get back to it, then repeat steps 7 & 8, doing this until you've added all your pics.

TO POST UPLOADED PICS:

1) Open 2 Internet browsers (this will make it much easier, trust me). 
2) Sign into your Halloween Forum account in both browsers; one will be for retrieving pics, the other will be for posting them.
3) Click 'USER/CP' in one browser, then open one of your albums.
4) Click on a picture.
5) Under the pic, it'll say 'BB Code' (second choice under image); right-click that, then click 'Copy'.
6) In the other browser, hit 'Reply' or 'Add New Thread', or whatever you'd like to do.
7) Right-click where you want the pic to be, then hit 'Paste'.
8) Go back to your 'retrieval browser' and click the album's title to return to it again.
9) Repeat steps 4 & 5, come back to the 'regular' browser, then repeat step 7.
10) Follow steps 8 & 9 again until done.

I tried to make these as simple as I could. Hope they help


----------



## Addicted2Boo

I went last week to Home Goods and bought some wine bottle toppers that are stacked galss eyes that light up. Love them!! There were several things that caught my eye, but that is all I took home. On Sunday I went in quickly to see if they had anything new and was surprised to find they had sold so much merchandise already! I guess I am not the only one who is excited for Halloween in my town.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Lots of new pics from HomeGoods and Ross*

Still in search of the elusive scaretaker at HomeGoods and not on today's truck. Lots of new items however. Pics added to my photostream. Lots of nice signs. I bought the Salem seminary and Tombstone carving ones. Also took home the really, really large haunted moon (I think he is something like 4 feet tall) as well as the owl. I loved that I can backlight him and his eyes will glow yellow through the plastic. I have a large second story window at the front of my house that I'm thinking of putting the moon in and hanging a sheet behind that I'll direct a colored flood light on. I'm hoping he'll fit in the window, at least he made it in the back seat of my car going home.

BTW when I was in HG I asked about the "Elusive One" and was told no large props yet. But then I was told that this is just a preview of some of the stuff that will be coming out in the next three months....


A quick stop at ROSS revealed some new items. Also in pics (see link below). Both stores had halloween baking tools out. Everything from cookie cutters, spatulas, cake and cupcake molds and such.


My updated pics
Click on picture and then "All Sizes" for largest size.


----------



## sambone

*Homegoods Singing Bears*

Thanks Zombieraider for the picture info!....That _is_ easy!
Here is a picture of the bears from homegoods
The witch bear and orange bear are also 14.99, I have 5 so far, I am checking a store tomorrow for some others!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Addicted2Boo said:


> I went last week to Home Goods and bought some wine bottle toppers that are stacked galss eyes that light up. Love them!! There were several things that caught my eye, but that is all I took home. On Sunday I went in quickly to see if they had anything new and was surprised to find they had sold so much merchandise already! I guess I am not the only one who is excited for Halloween in my town.



Hey Boo, any chance you're the nice person in line last week in HG that was behind me in line? Don't want to give a lot of specifics but I noticed that you're fairly new to the forum and I had told this person about this site. I also went back and got the bottle stoppers after seeing them in this person's cart. We had chatted for a bit while looking at the halloween shelves and while in line. I had a little gargoyle with lantern in my cart... it could be a small world after all...  Love your forum name in any event.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sambone said:


> Thanks Zombieraider for the picture info!....That _is_ easy!
> Here is a picture of the bears from homegoods
> The witch bear and orange bear are also 14.99, I have 5 so far, I am checking a store tomorrow for some others!



Cute bears Sambone. I don't believe I saw any of those in our local store. I love that they play music. Very cool.


----------



## mr_synical

dippedstix said:


> I want the witch!!! How much was she? She wasn't marked at the store I went to.


She was $50. But, of course, I had a 40% off coupon! That knocked $20 off. Its not the awesomest prop ever, but certainly worth $30. I'm thinking about altering her to fit the New Orleans/Voodoo theme by making her into a Marie Laveau-like Voodoo Queen.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Still in search of the elusive scaretaker at HomeGoods and not on today's truck. Lots of new items however. Pics added to my photostream. Lots of nice signs. I bought the Salem seminary and Tombstone carving ones. Also took home the really, really large haunted moon (I think he is something like 4 feet tall) as well as the owl. I loved that I can backlight him and his eyes will glow yellow through the plastic. I have a large second story window at the front of my house that I'm thinking of putting the moon in and hanging a sheet behind that I'll direct a colored flood light on. I'm hoping he'll fit in the window, at least he made it in the back seat of my car going home.
> 
> BTW when I was in HG I asked about the "Elusive One" and was told no large props yet. But then I was told that this is just a preview of some of the stuff that will be coming out in the next three months....
> 
> 
> A quick stop at ROSS revealed some new items. Also in pics (see link below). Both stores had halloween baking tools out. Everything from cookie cutters, spatulas, cake and cupcake molds and such.
> 
> 
> My updated pics
> Click on picture and then "All Sizes" for largest size.


*Ghost of Spookie!!! Thank you again for posting pics, first you posted the Frankenstein head and I went out and found him and now you posted some super cute items, at Ross again that I will be looking for tomorrow. I really appreciate you posting the pics because it lets me know what I should be looking for. I happen to have that very large half moon in all black glitter, it came out last year and it is Fabulous!!!!!!! Keep the pics coming girl*


----------



## Scaredy Kat

I stopped by Gordman's in Fargo, ND this past weekend. I saw several small decorations of both Halloween and Thanksgiving there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ghost of Spookie!!! Thank you again for posting pics, first you posted the Frankenstein head and I went out and found him and now you posted some super cute items, at Ross again that I will be looking for tomorrow. I really appreciate you posting the pics because it lets me know what I should be looking for. I happen to have that very large half moon in all black glitter, it came out last year and it is Fabulous!!!!!!! Keep the pics coming girl*



You're welcome. I'm surprised that while Ross hasn't had a "huge" Halloween section they have had some nice items worth the trip in for. 

So I'm really curious, how did or will you be using your haunted moon? Any pictures from a past halloween?

Also curious if you sprayed it with a fixative so that the glitter doesn't come off in your hands when you touch it. I'm thinking of doing so with mine and not quite sure what to use. There's lots of glitter stuff out there this year from skulls to signs so know I'm not the only one who's got to be thinking about this. Anyone with tried and true products to use?

BTW Spookilicious mama, did I mention you have great taste?


----------



## Tumblindice

From AC Moore


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to dollar tree today and they had a little more out. another endcap. i got a severed hand and foot, and a nice size plastic skelly head, which can be very dangerous. my grandaughter was holding it and suddenly whapped me in the face with it. it gave me a bright light. i'm thinking if i could cut a hole in the back of the skelly and insert a battery operated tea light.


----------



## roguepixie

I went to Ross the other day and they are starting to put out some Halloween items. I got some mini Halloween globes for $2. I also found some stone pillars on clearance for $5.50 each. They were in the home decor section and I bought all they had left!  They will work perfect on my porch. Also, I saw Wal-mart brought out some Halloween fabrics that look pretty cool. Cant wait to see Halloween isles in every store though!


----------



## dippedstix

chartreusechaos said:


> Our "Everything's a Buck" store has Halloween stuff out as of yesterday. Saw a couple of things to consider. Black crows - not very well made but great price. They run about $8 at Michael's. Also some 3" glittered foam skulls - black, silver and white glitter. Would be great for centerpieces at an elegant celebration (I did a Halloween Wedding Reception theme that these would have been great for).


FYI, I saw some 3" glitter skulls at Tuesday Morning. They were in a long clear tube, 9 skulls per tube. There were 3 of each color, black, silver, and white (or grey, can't remember). $9.99


----------



## dippedstix

mr_synical said:


> She was $50. But, of course, I had a 40% off coupon! That knocked $20 off. Its not the awesomest prop ever, but certainly worth $30. I'm thinking about altering her to fit the New Orleans/Voodoo theme by making her into a Marie Laveau-like Voodoo Queen.


She's most definitely worth 30.00!! I am going to go and get her this weekend if I can. I was impressed by Michaels pricing. It really was reasonable. You're makeover sounds great. You'll have to post an after picture of her!


----------



## dippedstix

hallorenescene said:


> i went to dollar tree today and they had a little more out. another endcap. i got a severed hand and foot, and a nice size plastic skelly head, which can be very dangerous. my grandaughter was holding it and suddenly whapped me in the face with it. it gave me a bright light. i'm thinking if i could cut a hole in the back of the skelly and insert a battery operated tea light.



Hey- I was just in dollar tree this weekend and I didn't see any plastic skulls. Can you tell me how big it is? I'm searching for one for my meathead buffet display. All I've been able to find so far is foam heads!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You're welcome. I'm surprised that while Ross hasn't had a "huge" Halloween section they have had some nice items worth the trip in for.
> 
> So I'm really curious, how did or will you be using your haunted moon? Any pictures from a past halloween?
> 
> Also curious if you sprayed it with a fixative so that the glitter doesn't come off in your hands when you touch it. I'm thinking of doing so with mine and not quite sure what to use. There's lots of glitter stuff out there this year from skulls to signs so know I'm not the only one who's got to be thinking about this. Anyone with tried and true products to use?
> 
> BTW Spookilicious mama, did I mention you have great taste?


*Why thank you girl Ok I just put the moon on one of my walls in the living room, if you go to my profile page you will see an album titled projects and decor. You may see a pic there on the first or second page not sure
Anyway I just like it the way it is. Alone not blocked by anything else. Its such a large piece and so fabulous it really makes a statement all on its own. I saw some more glitter cutouts this year at HG I may get a few more of those. I love those purple glitter bats, but my money situation is making me wait on those Anyway I cant wait to see what you post next. Oh and as for the spray, Im not going to spray mine. I found the glitter really didnt make that much of a mess and seems to be staying on quite well. Im also afraid that if I spray it it will lose its shimmer. That happens sometimes when you spray things. If you do it and it comes out well please let me know but for now I just pack it up carefully and so far its been ok *


----------



## Rikki

Plague, most Big Lots are still doing back-to-school stuff and won't have their Halloween out for another week or so - makes me wonder if what you saw was part of a buy-out from another store. I found a bunch of Halloween junk (literally!) at Big Lots last year that came from a drug store buy-out. That was about a month before they put their Halloween merchandise out.


----------



## Plague

Rikki said:


> Plague, most Big Lots are still doing back-to-school stuff and won't have their Halloween out for another week or so - ....


Possibly, but I don't think so- they had the sheet taped to the section with the item photos and how they were to be displayed on the shelves.
Would they do that for a buy out of leftover merch?

Not all the items were out of range- the LED spooky tree stakes were decent at 10 bucks, but it seemed that the stuff that should be the cheapest like plastic pumpkins and whatnot were the most expensive! I mean, 20 bucks for a very thin 12" plastic pumpkin?!


----------



## roguepixie

Last year I went to Wal-mart the day after Halloween and they no joke had all Halloween decor for 50 cents and costumes were $1. I made out like a bandit. I bought an entire store box of about 20 skulls for 50 cents each and some other little Halloween nick-knacks. Unfortunately by time I got there most of the animated props and tombstones were gone, but this year I'm going as early as possible to see if they do the same sale again! I couldn't believe what a great deal they had! I know its a little off topic, but its a good idea for storing up on props for next haunt.


----------



## Halloween Fan

I went the week before Halloween. They did not have any big stuff left. Got candy!


----------



## roguepixie

Halloween Fan said:


> I went the week before Halloween. They did not have any big stuff left. Got candy!


Yeah that is what I am afraid of this year because I moved from Las Vegas to Washington and there are only two Wal-marts here. In Vegas there are a bunch so I hit up like 4 stores just to see what they had left and I got lucky. This is the first year I have lived in Tri-cities so Im not sure what to expect. But candy is always good so I can deal with that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Read someone's post about DIDDAMS (located in SF Bay area) which is party store and went there today to check out what was out for halloween. Thanks for the heads up BTW.

They had most of their halloween shelves filled. The store had a "40% off of just about everything" special in the store until 11am today. I got there a few minutes before it ended and they handed out a special tag so that you could present it at the register for the discount. I really thought that was nice because I figured I missed out on it getting there a few minutes before 11am. Hadn't been in a Diddams in a long time and was very pleasantly surprised by the volume of halloween merchandise from costumes and accessories to props to home decor. Even lighting. Purchased a 24-foot strand of 25 indoor/outdoor C-9 blacklights (these are the larger Xmas bulb style). You can attach max. 2 strands together (one bulb can burn out and they rest stay lit). Think I will use the strand hidden in the arched ceiling of a spider web tunnel that I'm envisioning (remember you don't want to look directly into blacklights because of the UV damaging your eyes) and it should set off the spider webs nicely.

Diddams decor area was really super nice. I'm not big on vintage but saw lots of items I would buy. I did leave with one of the signs. Also bought a prop accessory. If I had the extra cash I would have walked out with a number of the skeleton props. 

I've updated my pictures. Again click on the photos and then click on "all sizes" for further enlarging.

i did check in at a nearby TJMAXX but pretty much saw the same stuff that's already been posted. Stopped by another ROSS. Also a TUESDAY MORNING. Pretty light on the halloween items but I found two cute black halloween cat tins ($1.49 each) that I bought. Also checked out COSTPLUS but no halloween mdse at all.


----------



## 19215

a witch from canada said:


> do you remember how much that lighted vulture was in the second pic first row ? thanks for the cool pictures
> QUOTE]
> 
> I looked today, the big buzzard is $50. The small one is $25.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BuyCostumes has their New For 2009 products online now. I just bought from them and had a very good experience.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

My local Tuesday Morning is still very light on Halloween. However they did have some cool "glitter" witches shoes. Stopped by Homegoods, again light on Halloween right now. They also have witch boots and shoes. The boots are more high heeled funky looking lol That's one I got..it just caught my eye. They come in black, orange, purple, black/orange, purple/orange. I though they were cool in my opinion lol. Can't find a picture on the internet to show what they look like.  They don't come in pairs and these are decorative boots. The shoe that is sold at Tuesday morning could be used to add Halloween roses/flowers if one would want to. But I like it just the way that it is.


----------



## a witch from canada

MattB said:


> a witch from canada said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you remember how much that lighted vulture was in the second pic first row ? thanks for the cool pictures
> QUOTE]
> 
> I looked today, the big buzzard is $50. The small one is $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks MattB  wow 50$ seems expensive for that backward feet vulture  much prefer a life size witch for the same price
Click to expand...


----------



## k k

not all the vulture's feet are backwards, the ones at my store were on correctly
for the record


----------



## prestonjjrtr

You have to assemble the pieces for the vulture so they just assembled it wrong.


----------



## starprincess0701

*Home Goods Scaretaker*

Wow! I didn't know this guy was such a hot item. I went to HG last week and saw him when I walked in. I had no idea how the helk I was gonna fit the box in my car (I have a mustange) but...I did. I drove all the way home in the slow lane since it blocked my rear view mirror and who knows how many people I cut off, but I got it! 

So...if anyone is in san diego or willing to make the drive out here, HG in Poway had a couple in stock. He's awesome; scared my housekeeper the other day, so that alone was worth my $$$! Good luck


----------



## pandora

Ohh happy happy joy joy! My Home Goods added alot more stuff. I think I'm going back to get 2 of these tomorrow:










I think they'll look great with a little paint job and they're only $35 each. They're each 22 inches tall.. I'll kick myself if they're gone - LOL!

P.S. Sorry - the pic is so huge!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

starprincess0701 said:


> Wow! I didn't know this guy was such a hot item. I went to HG last week and saw him when I walked in. I had no idea how the helk I was gonna fit the box in my car (I have a mustange) but...I did. I drove all the way home in the slow lane since it blocked my rear view mirror and who knows how many people I cut off, but I got it!
> 
> So...if anyone is in san diego or willing to make the drive out here, HG in Poway had a couple in stock. He's awesome; scared my housekeeper the other day, so that alone was worth my $$$! Good luck



I'm so happy for your starprincess0701 that you were able to get the Scaretaker. Your really lucky that your stores got more than 1 of them in stock. We only got 1. 

Congrats on your score !!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More ROSS finds*

A few additional pictures from Halloween ROSS added. Included are pics of the microfiber throws; the large Dept 56 All Witches Eve face pumpkins (these are priced at 9.99, smaller ones were at 6.99)--only 2 in the collection; also a Frankenstein Mr. Halloween/Mr. Christmas Music Box (I saw this last year on QVC I believe).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pandora, good luck trying to nab your two gargoyles at HomeGoods. Let us know if you are successful. What color are you thinking of paint it?

Any chance you can edit your picture and post a smaller version instead? The size of the original throws the forum window off and I'm having trouble seeing all the text on my laptop. Thanks. BTW if you go to my picture link just above this post there's a pic on my photostream of the gargoyles which you can link to instead if you can't resize your photo (It's HomeGoods 13, try using the Medium size photo). I'm kind of surprised the forum board let you post a pic that size. I thought it automatically restricted pics above a certain range.


----------



## Tish

Ghost of Spookie, you are in the bay area?? Where is the Home Goods you go to? Am I right in thinking sometimes they are in Marshalls?


----------



## Dragonomine

I went to Michaels yesterday and got a large and small skull. They already have their first layer of paper mache on them. lol


----------



## Howlatthemoon

starprincess0701 said:


> Wow! I didn't know this guy was such a hot item. I went to HG last week and saw him when I walked in. I had no idea how the helk I was gonna fit the box in my car (I have a mustange) but...I did. I drove all the way home in the slow lane since it blocked my rear view mirror and who knows how many people I cut off, but I got it!
> 
> So...if anyone is in san diego or willing to make the drive out here, HG in Poway had a couple in stock. He's awesome; scared my housekeeper the other day, so that alone was worth my $$$! Good luck


 Can someone point me in the right direction to view a picture of the scaretaker? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

This may be a stupid question but is the "Ross" store, that some are talking about the "Ross Dress for less" store?


----------



## pandora

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Pandora, good luck trying to nab your two gargoyles at HomeGoods. Let us know if you are successful. What color are you thinking of paint it?
> 
> Any chance you can edit your picture and post a smaller version instead? The size of the original throws the forum window off and I'm having trouble seeing all the text on my laptop. Thanks. BTW if you go to my picture link just above this post there's a pic on my photostream of the gargoyles which you can link to instead if you can't resize your photo (It's HomeGoods 13, try using the Medium size photo). I'm kind of surprised the forum board let you post a pic that size. I thought it automatically restricted pics above a certain range.


Done - sorry!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Howlatthemoon said:


> This may be a stupid question but is the "Ross" store, that some are talking about the "Ross Dress for less" store?


Yep, same store.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Howlatthemoon said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to view a picture of the scaretaker? Thanks in advance!



Here is the Scaretaker.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pandora said:


> Done - sorry!



Thanks Pandora. That fixed the superwide forum windows and scrolling issues for me.  Appreciate your taking the time.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Walmart put a little bit of fall decor out this morn, a few pumkins, cheesy scarecrows, not much...


----------



## bozz

*Flower Factory for halloween is well stocked !!!!*

Nicely displayed,good prices and well stocked.See Pics >>


----------



## maximpakt

Well, they know me at homegoods now. I walk in and they say nope not yet but we still have your phone number. They had gotten in a lot more halloween stff like dishes and signs and ceramics and the such, but still no scaretaker.



pandora said:


> Ohh happy happy joy joy! My Home Goods added alot more stuff. I think I'm going back to get 2 of these tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they'll look great with a little paint job and they're only $35 each. They're each 22 inches tall.. I'll kick myself if they're gone - LOL!
> 
> P.S. Sorry - the pic is so huge!


----------



## Hauntcast

I saw costumes at BJs today.


----------



## MobileMayhem

Tish said:


> Ghost of Spookie, you are in the bay area?? Where is the Home Goods you go to? Am I right in thinking sometimes they are in Marshalls?


Our Home Goods is attached to TJ Maxx here in Colorado. You can walk between the stores inside. Not sur eif there are other like that. Or if all of them are like that.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

MobileMayhem said:


> Our Home Goods is attached to TJ Maxx here in Colorado. You can walk between the stores inside. Not sur eif there are other like that. Or if all of them are like that.


TJ Maxx and Marshalls are owned by the same parent company. SO that means that some Home Goods will be in TJs and some in Marshalls.

And the ones I've seen, they all have separate entrances from the outside, but an opening inside the stores so you can go to either once inside.


----------



## Dragonomine

Something ironic I saw last night on Ebay. Someone was selling one severed hand and foot on there for $6.95. I just happen to have purchased several of these. Guess where? The dollar tree. Beware on Ebay, people!


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Pandora I hope you got your gargoyles. I bought one on Sunday and it was the last one. The lady working there said they had sold 2 the day before and had just gotten them on Friday. BTW, the teeth and claws are painted with glow in the dark paint. Just FYI. I was thinking of putting some kind of large rubies in the eyes. Not sure though.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

pandora said:


> Ohh happy happy joy joy! My Home Goods added alot more stuff. I think I'm going back to get 2 of these tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they'll look great with a little paint job and they're only $35 each. They're each 22 inches tall.. I'll kick myself if they're gone - LOL!
> 
> P.S. Sorry - the pic is so huge!


*
Oh they have those by me!!! they are very nice. I am looking myself for two gargoyles but I am looking for some a bit....well fatter LOL Im sure they will look great after you are done with them*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dragonomine said:


> Something ironic I saw last night on Ebay. Someone was selling one severed hand and foot on there for $6.95. I just happen to have purchased several of these. Guess where? The dollar tree. Beware on Ebay, people!



It pays to be on the forum to learn about what's out there and where. Not everyone lives by a Dollar Tree, Ross, Big Lots!, HomeGoods, etc. and can get these items locally even if they knew about them. Personally I don't think what they were asking was so bad. Still a good profit but they also could get stuck with a bunch if no one wanted them. Where things can get outrageous is when the bidding goes beyond reasonable and that's not the seller's fault, more like potential buyers.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I can't believe the people that post "Heads Up Harry" for $300 on ebay....I think that's a waste of time at that kind of mark up....Of course if 1 person buys it at that price, they just made enough to keep the others posted up all year and anything after the first 1 would be 100% profit...ZR


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yep, same store.



Oh goody another store to check out for Halloween merchandise!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

prestonjjrtr said:


> Here is the Scaretaker.



Thank you!


----------



## pandora

Well still no Scaretaker at my Home Goods and I think they're beginning to wonder about me....3 days in a row! But, I did pick up 2 hitchhikers on the way home! Do you think they're dangerous?? I certainly hope so!!! LOL - I waffled a bit, but I knew if I thought about it one more day - they'd be gone. The other lady looking at the nice sparkly Halloween stuff eyed me like I was the Exorcist...but of course that just made me laugh all the more!! 

Look at my adorable "boys"! How can you say no to those faces??


----------



## Eyegore

The law clearly states that any backseat passenger under 3 feet tall must sit in a booster car seat.


----------



## pandora

Eyegor said:


> The law clearly states that any backseat passenger under 3 feet tall must sit in a booster car seat.


Oh crap - now I'll get a ticket!! I only have one booster seat! I think the nasty fangs exclude them! BTW, when I drove through McDonald's to pick up dinner for my kids, both drive through window people just looked and then turned away real fast - like holy CRUD!! LMAO!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pandora said:


> .... But, I did pick up 2 hitchhikers on the way home! Do you think they're dangerous?? I certainly hope so!!! LOL - I waffled a bit, but I knew if I thought about it one more day - they'd be gone. The other lady looking at the nice sparkly Halloween stuff eyed me like I was the Exorcist...but of course that just made me laugh all the more!!
> 
> Look at my adorable "boys"! How can you say no to those faces??



I think the "kids" look kind of happy to be riding in your back seat--yea, car ride. The teeth are great and I think I can see the GID paint on the eyes. So do they have names yet?


----------



## kittyvibe

bozz said:


> Nicely displayed,good prices and well stocked.See Pics >>


Ive never heard of that place but man what great pics! Whats the price on the animated light up tree? I so want it


----------



## Moonie

Ok sooooooooooooo i drove a hour and a half away from my town to go halloween shopping soooooooooooooooooo i went to the dollar tree there were a few things i got but not much they had the halloween stuff in a corner and i turned to my right and 3 aisle of xmas stuff GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dragonomine

pandora said:


> Well still no Scaretaker at my Home Goods and I think they're beginning to wonder about me....3 days in a row! But, I did pick up 2 hitchhikers on the way home! Do you think they're dangerous?? I certainly hope so!!! LOL - I waffled a bit, but I knew if I thought about it one more day - they'd be gone. The other lady looking at the nice sparkly Halloween stuff eyed me like I was the Exorcist...but of course that just made me laugh all the more!!
> 
> Look at my adorable "boys"! How can you say no to those faces??


It sure looks like they're very happy at being out of the store and excited for the car ride!


----------



## Curlgoddess

pandora said:


> Well still no Scaretaker at my Home Goods and I think they're beginning to wonder about me....3 days in a row! But, I did pick up 2 hitchhikers on the way home! Do you think they're dangerous?? I certainly hope so!!! LOL - I waffled a bit, but I knew if I thought about it one more day - they'd be gone. The other lady looking at the nice sparkly Halloween stuff eyed me like I was the Exorcist...but of course that just made me laugh all the more!!
> 
> Look at my adorable "boys"! How can you say no to those faces??


LOL! So funny! =) I'm jealous! I hope that one of the stores near me gets these guys again! I have one from last year, but it looked so great in my cemetery, that I want another one... or two >=)

Congrats on your purchase! =)

Here's a pic of mine, to give you an idea of how awesome they look under a black light =)


----------



## HazelHawthorne

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think the "kids" look kind of happy to be riding in your back seat--yea, car ride. The teeth are great and I think I can see the GID paint on the eyes. So do they have names yet?


You should name them Victor and Hugo.


----------



## bozz

*THE FLOWER FACTORY RULES in the display dept alone*



kittyvibe said:


> Ive never heard of that place but man what great pics! Whats the price on the animated light up tree? I so want it


Its a huge store about the size of a Walmart, the tree was $ 49 and it moves back and forth and his face lights up and moves as well. Sorry the pics are kinda bad. I was so surprised to see "The Flower Factory" has the most awesome display I had seen yet with so much exclusive mechandise not found elsewhere. Its tops on my list of must stops now......I had to ask permission to take those pics and they kinda didn't want me to at first, I guess a lot of places are that way.......but I'm a good beggar......LOL !


----------



## 22606

Those gargoyles are awesome! Even the nails glow?! My only complaint is the color of the 'skin', which would be an easy fix. Man, I hope I see them around here...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Geekmidwinter said:


> You should name them Victor and Hugo.



Victor. Hugo. what great names for the gargoyles!


----------



## Tish

Geekmidwinter said:


> You should name them Victor and Hugo.


Those are good names! We have two gargoyles we keep outside all year long but I have forgotten their names. We name everything. The flamingo, the skelamingos, the gnomes and the gargoyles. Oh and the pumpkins. So, I forget what everyone's name is!


----------



## MildAvaholic

I'd keep them in the back of the car until Halloween. Great theft deterrent!!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Curlgoddess said:


> LOL! So funny! =) I'm jealous! I hope that one of the stores near me gets these guys again! I have one from last year, but it looked so great in my cemetery, that I want another one... or two >=)
> 
> Congrats on your purchase! =)
> 
> Here's a pic of mine, to give you an idea of how awesome they look under a black light =)


Curlgoddess....did you get that longhorn head at Lowes...I've been eying them all summer wondering what they'd look like on a prop...I like it


----------



## scottfamily5

I went to Hobby Lobby and they have Halloween stuff out already, as well as my local Tom Thumb grocery store had Halloween stuff out in their floral dept. A friend of mine has a baby and went to Babies R Us and they had costumes out already!! WOO HOO


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MildAvaholic said:


> I'd keep them in the back of the car until Halloween. Great theft deterrent!!


Are you kidding?! I think alot of people would be thinking "I'm going to make them mine!" They do look good in the car. Maybe you could use them in the back seat of your car with some LED lighting illuminating the inside of the car parked outside your house Halloween night--maybe blue or purple lights. Have a mom and dad skeleton in the front seat. I'd consider putting a fogger under the car (not inside in case it ruined any of the interior).


----------



## HazelHawthorne

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Victor. Hugo. what great names for the gargoyles!


Thanks, I totally ripped them off from Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame, but I always thought they were cute.

I was in Babies R Us last week, and they have a few costumes out, but none of their themed outfits yet. Walgreens here had a bit of candy, and some fall-themed stuff. I can't wait for Target to get theirs in, I love their stuff every year.


----------



## FunkyChicken

I am exited about Yankee Candle's preview on Sunday. Last year, the store in my hometown sold out of halloween merch 2 weeks after receiving it IN AUGUST! Target has to be my fav for Halloween stuff, tho.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Scatterbrains said:


> Curlgoddess....did you get that longhorn head at Lowes...I've been eying them all summer wondering what they'd look like on a prop...I like it


Nope, my hubby got it off of Ebay. I don't remember how much it was, but it must have been reasonable.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I think target is overpriced. I've bought a few things there, but mostly on their after halloween sales.

Dollar tree has wooden craft boxes with a latch in their craft section. I was considering using them for an invitation to a party (although i've already made a video invite, they're too cool to pass up.) Or they could be used in a witch's scene/table. 

They're similar to this:









They also have these wooden bags or holders. I was thinking it'd be neat to paint them and pass out with goodies in them at my party. People could use it for decoration or a candy holder too.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Big Lots was carrying cow head skulls a while back... it was in with the decorative wagon wheels and the like. I haven't seen them in a while, tho.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

AmFatallyYours said:


> ....Dollar tree has wooden craft boxes with a latch in their craft section. I was considering using them for an invitation to a party (although i've already made a video invite, they're too cool to pass up.) Or they could be used in a witch's scene/table.
> 
> They're similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....




I like those chests for a dollar. I think they would also make good party favors or table decorations for a halloween table if you are doing a pirate theme. Maybe add some of the skeletons DT is selling too. I'll have to look for the chests next time I'm in there.


----------



## hallorenescene

*ebay*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> It pays to be on the forum to learn about what's out there and where. Not everyone lives by a Dollar Tree, Ross, Big Lots!, HomeGoods, etc. and can get these items locally even if they knew about them. Personally I don't think what they were asking was so bad. Still a good profit but they also could get stuck with a bunch if no one wanted them. Where things can get outrageous is when the bidding goes beyond reasonable and that's not the seller's fault, more like potential buyers.


i don't think they were asking to much either. if you don't make a profit it's not worth the time. there's the original cost to buy the item, and don't forget there are fees on ebay, it's not all profit, and there's the packaging and posting and answering questions. it should all be worth something. and like ghost of spooky said, not everyone has the same access or time. all the trips back to the same stores to check out merchandise or buying on ebay can equal out sometimes. but, to post a heads up harry for that price, good luck to them. if they can pull it off, then someone wanted it aweful bad and had the money.

i was so excited yesterday, they put out those halloween peanut butter kisses at kmart where i work. i had to buy some. went to sues consignment and they had out some used halloween costumes. a tigger, a dog, and a piglet. they wanted $15.00 for the tigger or the dog, and $8.00 for the piglet. i thought, if you wait till after halloween you can get brand new from the stores for $5.00 or less.
anyway, at least with what's out at the dollar tree here and this lastest, halloween will be coming more soon.


----------



## MildAvaholic

I now have a gargoyle buckled into the front seat of my truck!!


----------



## marsham

I found this mirror at TJMaxx today. Didn't buy it, yet. It has batteries and does something, but I have no idea what. If anyone has one, please do tell. I may just get it to see what it does and return it if I don't like it. They are still stocking shelves there, no big stuff, just cute bowls, serving stuff and small things. Did pick up some skull wine bottle toppers. That's me in the reflection! Makes it scarier!


----------



## maximpakt

Hey Marsha, Its funny I was looking at your pic thinking they had that at my store and then realized it was you so same store. Glad to see your still around. If you stumble on a scaretaker when your in homegoods grab it for me. Ill pay you for it and your time.


----------



## marsham

I will do that Max, but I don't know what the scaretaker is. I probably can figure it out, but is a picture posted anywhere. I'll get it if I see it. I'll be back there many times I'm sure, so I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## ZombieRaider

marsham said:


> I will do that Max, but I don't know what the scaretaker is. I probably can figure it out, but is a picture posted anywhere. I'll get it if I see it. I'll be back there many times I'm sure, so I'll keep an eye out.


Ha!...You shouldn't have put that in writing...When you see it, you may not WANT to give it up....ZR


----------



## kittyvibe

I went to Homegoods after work, the one thts really far from me, and they by far had the most items Ive seen out. That got me thinking that maybe they got the scaretaker in, so I tracked someone down and she promptly said that he was opened then sold. She didnt elaborate but said it was a few days ago and her attitude was that she was kinda upset I even asked? I was going to call up there Monday but remembered the guy told me they get trucks on wed. and dont unload till next day, so that would be today. So I asked her when he came in because Ive called practically every day and she said sometimes merchandise doesnt get opened right away, like from the previous week. 

Im so mad about those statements, mostly because you ask someone in that dept. and they seem like they know exactly what merchandise they get in because they have been saying they havent seen anything like that in yet. She told me they dont know what anything is until its opened, and it ddint last the day.  Also, she mentioned that they may get another in but they never know whats coming on the truck, which I knew already, but I was pretty miffed. I put my halloween mugs I was going to buy back on the shelves, I was that angry.  

I popped over to iparty because I knew they were to have halloween out and sure enough it was all over, some stuff was on sale too, like 50%. I almost bought the talking clown and vampire heads but the clown one was DOA and the vampire was saying only half a word so he was really just stuttering the same beginning, wasnt worth it if it didnt work, they were $20 each, normally $40. I figureed I would have used the heads internal stuff but I am clueless with animatronics. Also, for $40 they had 3 or 4 foot tall Donna dead greeters, some hanging heads at 50%, the large half corpse for $44 and the insane asylem guy (that shakes) for way high, I think she said $130-140. They had alot of tombstones and a few were animated, I was most amused by a few of those. One had a talking skull on the face and the other had scrimmage and it lit up and said stuff then it went dark and his eyes glowed red, if it wasnt $25-29 for that I woulda got it, was kinda medium sized, I liked it. They had the nice crows for those who want em for 50% ( I think the standing only ones) but also had the wings out kind, the nice feathers and velvet bodies. I wish I had a camera to show you all, its worth a look.


----------



## maximpakt

No she wont, good for me she isnt into the life size guys, so she looks out for me.



ZombieRaider said:


> Ha!...You shouldn't have put that in writing...When you see it, you may not WANT to give it up....ZR


----------



## maximpakt

Here you go Marsha- this is the scaretaker.




VNOMISS said:


> I picked him up last night at my Home Goods store...he was $129.99...he shakes & the lantern lights up.


----------



## kittyvibe

I just got off the phone with a homegoods employee telling me that this year they should be getting mummies holding candy tray and some vampire dude, he said they had the "old dude" which is how Ive been describing him, last year as well. Mebbe as the month of August furthers along well see more life sized props.


----------



## maximpakt

More reasons to stalk homegoods




kittyvibe said:


> I just got off the phone with a homegoods employee telling me that this year they should be getting mummies holding candy tray and some vampire dude, he said they had the "old dude" which is how Ive been describing him, last year as well. Mebbe as the month of August furthers along well see more life sized props.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

kittyvibe said:


> I just got off the phone with a homegoods employee telling me that this year they should be getting mummies holding candy tray and some vampire dude, he said they had the "old dude" which is how Ive been describing him, last year as well. Mebbe as the month of August furthers along well see more life sized props.



They had the mummies holding the candy tray last year and they were about 3 ft high. Not sure what she means about the "old dude".


----------



## icemanfred

As a fellow Home goods stalker I would be furious, kittyvibe!

I am expecting my situation to turn out the same way. I just dont have any faith in alot of retail employees.

I am starting to turn my attention to something else. If I find one cool. But I am not going to drive myself nuts anymore when I know the people on the other end arent helping.


----------



## maximpakt

Yeah, thats why I have been checking back like a madman despite the fact that several employees have my phone number and tell me they will call if they get one. Just cant trust em.


----------



## marsham

Max: I will ask a salesperson there when I go back in the next few days. Maybe I can sweet talk them into some information (ha ha). If you want me to call you them PM your # as I don't think I still have it. Otherwise I'll get you through HF.


----------



## kittyvibe

I was describing the scaretaker as the "old dude" holding a head that might have come in recently, ect, lol. It seemed like if I mentioned it as a life sized prop they got all clueless on me, so I got creative. Basically the convo goes something like," hi, if you could check on the floor and in the store room for a halloween prop at least 5 feet tall,...... no its not a statue......., its something you would plug into an outlet because he shakes, and is holding a head,.......... its basically a tall old dude with a head in his hands. " I get a we havent seen that in yet and some offer to call back and none of them would take my number when I asked. I suspect perhaps an employee bought the one before. The one that seemed most helpful said he was expecting "a few" of the old dudes, he knew what I was asking about, and said they maybe , and I stress this as a very maybe, of mummys holding candy bowls and a vampire. I dont know the sizes or what he is referring to since I havent seen those. 

Also I wanted to update with pics of what I saw at iparty and the crazy price an ebay seller is trying to get for the corpse guy. Corpse guy at iparty is $44. The clown head and a vampire head of the same series was also at iparty, though I dont think they work or work well. Is there anything I can do with these, they are $20 right now. 

ps- your right guys, I was totally P'O'd but what can ya do? choke the floor clerk out? It kinda crossed my mind, since she was so blase' over my dilemma, I just put everything I was gonna buy back on the shelves. The silver skull cheese spreaders and ceramis coffer mugs be damned. 

LIFE SIZE BURNED MAN ZOMBIE HALLOWEEN PROP DISPLAY - eBay (item 260443769653 end time Aug-08-09 10:07:41 PDT)

New LifeSize Halloween Prop Talking Evil Clown Animated - eBay (item 250476653544 end time Aug-09-09 19:20:31 PDT)


----------



## Howlatthemoon

pandora said:


> Well still no Scaretaker at my Home Goods and I think they're beginning to wonder about me....3 days in a row! But, I did pick up 2 hitchhikers on the way home! Do you think they're dangerous?? I certainly hope so!!! LOL - I waffled a bit, but I knew if I thought about it one more day - they'd be gone. The other lady looking at the nice sparkly Halloween stuff eyed me like I was the Exorcist...but of course that just made me laugh all the more!!
> 
> Look at my adorable "boys"! How can you say no to those faces??


I think it's wonderful that you even took the time to buckle them in! They know you're going to take very good care of them! How handsome they are!


----------



## creepyhomemaker

I love that picture. It reminds me of when my kids were little.


----------



## Tumblindice

I have been bringing in the picture of the scaretaker and the code. I go everyday and so far they say he has not come in yet.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

kittyvibe said:


> I just got off the phone with a homegoods employee telling me that this year they should be getting mummies holding candy tray


My homegoods has this and i love him. He's really neat. But, he's glued to a flimsy piece of thin wood with a dowl rod put in him and loosely stuck in a hole in the wood. It wobbles and sways all over the place. The mummy itself is neat, but the base is not well put together at all. My husband looked at it to see if he could take it off and attach it to a thicker, more stable piece of wood and he said it wouldn't help. He told me i could make something like it anyway. I guess that's a compliment coming from him. He doesn't like halloween.


----------



## Tumblindice

Kittyvibe, my gut says that an employee got it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tumblindice said:


> Kittyvibe, my gut says that an employee got it.



I actually had the same thought for some reason. In any event, when I have been looking to complete a set of something, like dinnerware, placemats, etc., I have found that if you don't see it in other stores within a few weeks timeframe of when one store got it in, I rarely ever found it at another store. The only exception seemed to be when I saw it the following year. This kind of goes along with other people's comments like "I saw the ivory gargoyle at the store _last_ year..., etc." I also don't think all stores get the same shipments or the same quantities so some stores probably won't get any of something.


----------



## kittyvibe

Tumblindice said:


> Kittyvibe, my gut says that an employee got it.


That was my immediate thought as well, it kept alot of strength to bite my tongue, it was so there for me to casually blurt it out, "oh, one of the employees thought it was cool and decided to get it right then an there, huh?" OOoooo, I held back, but that was the vibe I was getting from her. She had some attitude, maybe it was her, so I didnt press it, Im really a chicken.


----------



## Tumblindice

I saw the 2 white gargoyles for maybe 2 days before they were gone. These stores are kinda of weird they only get one's and two's of stuff. It goes out on the shelf and that is it. No real stock.


----------



## bellelostdrake

I went to Home Goods today (again!) and took some pictures this time. There were a couple life size (or close to) witches I hadn't seen and a bunch of cute stuff. Luckily I got away with just a few things this time. Here are the pics of my trip. I also included the prices of the big pieces in the photo descriptions because I knew you guys would ask.

Home Goods Halloween pictures by bellelostdrake - Photobucket

Also I talked to an employee a few days ago about the infamous Scaretaker. She told me that about 25 Homegoods received him total, which isn't a lot at all. She also said there was another lifesize piece coming in to several stores, but whether or not it's the witch I snapped a picture of I'm not sure. She wasn't there today so I couldn't grill her again lol. I absolutely love mine and I really hope those of you trying to track him can find him!


----------



## HazelHawthorne

We don't have those stores here, but just seeing all that merchandise was so awesome! They have some really cute stuff, it makes me want to go on a Halloween safari and scour my town. Thanks for posting the pics!



bellelostdrake said:


> I went to Home Goods today (again!) and took some pictures this time. There were a couple life size (or close to) witches I hadn't seen and a bunch of cute stuff. Luckily I got away with just a few things this time. Here are the pics of my trip. I also included the prices of the big pieces in the photo descriptions because I knew you guys would ask.
> 
> Home Goods Halloween pictures by bellelostdrake - Photobucket
> 
> Also I talked to an employee a few days ago about the infamous Scaretaker. She told me that about 25 Homegoods received him total, which isn't a lot at all. She also said there was another lifesize piece coming in to several stores, but whether or not it's the witch I snapped a picture of I'm not sure. She wasn't there today so I couldn't grill her again lol. I absolutely love mine and I really hope those of you trying to track him can find him!


----------



## Tish

Thanks for posting those pics!! I've got to get over to the closest one to me, which is a good 30 minute drive, but it looks worth it. I know what I'm doing Monday! We have work to do on the backyard this weekend


----------



## prestonjjrtr

bellelostdrake said:


> I went to Home Goods today (again!) and took some pictures this time. There were a couple life size (or close to) witches I hadn't seen and a bunch of cute stuff. Luckily I got away with just a few things this time. Here are the pics of my trip. I also included the prices of the big pieces in the photo descriptions because I knew you guys would ask.
> 
> Home Goods Halloween pictures by bellelostdrake - Photobucket
> 
> Also I talked to an employee a few days ago about the infamous Scaretaker. She told me that about 25 Homegoods received him total, which isn't a lot at all. She also said there was another lifesize piece coming in to several stores, but whether or not it's the witch I snapped a picture of I'm not sure. She wasn't there today so I couldn't grill her again lol. I absolutely love mine and I really hope those of you trying to track him can find him!


Thanks for the pictures BelleLostDrake !!! Those are really awesome. I just called our Home Goods store and they don't have any of the witches yet, perhaps on next weeks truck. 

That is amazing that they would only have 25 Scaretakers. I'm so glad that our store received him.


----------



## a witch from canada

bellelostdrake , thank you for posting these pictures , love the witches


----------



## kittyvibe

bellelostdrake said:


> Also I talked to an employee a few days ago about the infamous Scaretaker. She told me that about 25 Homegoods received him total, which isn't a lot at all. She also said there was another lifesize piece coming in to several stores, but whether or not it's the witch I snapped a picture of I'm not sure. She wasn't there today so I couldn't grill her again lol. I absolutely love mine and I really hope those of you trying to track him can find him!



Thanks for the pics! I am curious about the validity of her comments though, from what HG employees have been telling me, they dont know what they get until they open the boxes. How could that lady know how many would be out there in HG land, lol? If that number is right that sure is discouraging. Florida is usually the last to get any cool merchandise.


----------



## k k

yes trusting store employee's info can be iffy at best. i just went to Ross the other day and i couldn't find where they put the halloween stuff out right away, so i asked this girl employee if she knew where the halloween stuff was and she said they didn't have any yet, i said thanks turned around and walked 20 feet away and there was 2 endcaps full of halloween stuff. ???? a simple "i don't know" would be more helpful


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Clear 10-inch skull at ROSS/HomeGoods more pics*

Can't believe I've just about maxed out my free monthly upload limit in my Flickr photo account, but yeah I can. Anyways I found many of the same items Bellelostdrake already posted about at one of our HOMEGOODS today. Also stopped by ROSS and bought two nice tealight holder gargoyles (don't think these are pictured) and the 10-inch clear skull. As mentioned on the Flickr page, the skull is battery operated with lights and sound. The sound reminds me of music from an old horror flick. 

Updated photo link Click link and then on a photo and select "All Sizes" to see further enlargement.

BTW if you guys are thinking about buying any of the larger props that HOMEGOODS is putting out on the sales floor, I'd suggest going as soon as possible. I think this could be a busy weekend for shoppers.


----------



## Dragonomine

I went back to Dollar Tree looking to see if they had any bagged webbing. (alas, no so I'm gonna have to dig into my boxes of stuff from last year) BUT they had even more stuff! They added some pretty cool signs and some really nice sized skulls. Lg, med and small. I got 10 each of the lg and med. Also got 2 signs and some moss.


----------



## kittyvibe

Called the 2 furthest HG today as I was heading to the closest, one I had talked to yesterday said they were still unpacking their truck and to check in today, so when I did I found out they had witches and the scaretaker and they both sold after they put em out this morning ;( I was sooo close to getting one, but was too early and then too late  The other one said to check back as they havent seen anything yet and the one by me that I went to said to "just call" as if I wasnt? lol I call but I choose to go in, mostly because its bugger to get anyone to look. 

Anywho, my mom left for PA today, Im trying to locate any stores that are up that area, (baltimore up to PA) that may carry this cool halloween stuff. The stores that arent here in FL. Any one give me some pointers on what stores are northern I can look up online to see if theres any near by where she is staying? Aaaaand! Ill finally get my Utz crab chips craving taken care of, bwahahah!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

kittyvibe said:


> Called the 2 furthest HG today as I was heading to the closest, one I had talked to yesterday said they were still unpacking their truck and to check in today, so when I did I found out they had witches and the scaretaker and they both sold after they put em out this morning ;( I was sooo close to getting one, but was too early and then too late  The other one said to check back as they havent seen anything yet and the one by me that I went to said to "just call" as if I wasnt? lol I call but I choose to go in, mostly because its bugger to get anyone to look.
> 
> Anywho, my mom left for PA today, Im trying to locate any stores that are up that area, (baltimore up to PA) that may carry this cool halloween stuff. The stores that arent here in FL. Any one give me some pointers on what stores are northern I can look up online to see if theres any near by where she is staying? Aaaaand! Ill finally get my Utz crab chips craving taken care of, bwahahah!



Here is the link for the Home Goods website. You can enter a zipcode in the upper right hand side to see what stores are in the area. 

HomeGoods: Unique Home Decor and Affordable Home Furnishings


----------



## maximpakt

That sucks, that is what im afraid of, as hard as ive been looking if this store gets one and I miss it I will be heartbroken.



kittyvibe said:


> Called the 2 furthest HG today as I was heading to the closest, one I had talked to yesterday said they were still unpacking their truck and to check in today, so when I did I found out they had witches and the scaretaker and they both sold after they put em out this morning ;( I was sooo close to getting one, but was too early and then too late  The other one said to check back as they havent seen anything yet and the one by me that I went to said to "just call" as if I wasnt? lol I call but I choose to go in, mostly because its bugger to get anyone to look.
> 
> Anywho, my mom left for PA today, Im trying to locate any stores that are up that area, (baltimore up to PA) that may carry this cool halloween stuff. The stores that arent here in FL. Any one give me some pointers on what stores are northern I can look up online to see if theres any near by where she is staying? Aaaaand! Ill finally get my Utz crab chips craving taken care of, bwahahah!


----------



## trickortreat

*Boston Warehouse's Bone Collector skellyware*

Ghost of Spookie, your pictures have been great, keep adding to them! My two Homegoods have not quite as much stuff (I think the black pillows with silver beaded skull-and-crossbones will sell out), and the NoCal-only Diddams store items seems so nicely displayed.

Doesn't anyone else LOVE Boston Warehouse's Bone Collector series of skull serving pieces?! I'm wondering what other pieces are available? Ghost of Spookie's Flickr photo shows Placecard holders, swizzle sticks, cocktail picks and scrubbie holder...another photo shows the dip bowl and spreader. I've also seen the cheese spreaders (which are 3 stacked skulls instead of a single skull, BTW) ...did I read there are salt and pepper shakers? What else is there? I want it all! And where else can I get them? I've been using my Dept 56 skeleton arm salad tongs and they are a big hit at parties, but I'd use all this stuff for everyday use. The Boston Warehouse stuff would go sooo nicely and be Gothically elegant on a black tablecloth.

HomeGoods19 on Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

SKELETON ARM & HAND Salad Tongs Creepy Fun Dept 56


----------



## kittyvibe

prestonjjrtr said:


> Here is the link for the Home Goods website. You can enter a zipcode in the upper right hand side to see what stores are in the area.
> 
> HomeGoods: Unique Home Decor and Affordable Home Furnishings


I know about the HG, but I mean a store thats not found anywhere in FL, like a Garden Ridge or something like that? Im having a massive brain fart on where Ive seen peoples links to stuff. One place called Diddos?? no thats not right...hmm..it could be a CA only one too, not sure. Maybe its easier if people tell me where they have been shopping for halloween and Ill go from there, lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

trickortreat said:


> Ghost of Spookie, your pictures have been great, keep adding to them! My two Homegoods have not quite as much stuff (I think the black pillows with silver beaded skull-and-crossbones will sell out), and the NoCal-only Diddams store items seems so nicely displayed.
> 
> Doesn't anyone else LOVE Boston Warehouse's Bone Collector series of skull serving pieces?! I'm wondering what other pieces are available? Ghost of Spookie's Flickr photo shows Placecard holders, swizzle sticks, cocktail picks and scrubbie holder...another photo shows the dip bowl and spreader. I've also seen the cheese spreaders (which are 3 stacked skulls instead of a single skull, BTW) ...did I read there are salt and pepper shakers? What else is there? I want it all! And where else can I get them? I've been using my Dept 56 skeleton arm salad tongs and they are a big hit at parties, but I'd use all this stuff for everyday use. The Boston Warehouse stuff would go sooo nicely and be Gothically elegant on a black tablecloth.
> 
> HomeGoods19 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> SKELETON ARM & HAND Salad Tongs Creepy Fun Dept 56




Thanks TrickorTreat. I'm going to have to upgrade my Flickr account to post more pics I'm afraid. I will probably do so however because I can't imagine not being able to share. 

BTW I share your love for the BW Bone Collector collection. I've bought _most_ of the Bone Collector items I've seen in the store and in fact tried to gather and group the BW for my photos. I think you might have missed a few in the pics I posted ie. tapered candlesticks holders and serving tray (HomeGoods17 photo). I also have some wine bottle toppers--the skulls are on springs so wiggle about (I don't think I've posted a pic yet showing them). ...I don't know if these are Boston Warehouse or not but go very nicely with the collection--the silver skull hand and the silver bone pillar candle holder (Check out the HomeGoods 11 photo. The candle holder is shown upside down BTW in the picture). The pillar holder is very much like the items Pottery Barn carried last year that were silver bone and skull designed. I bought three of them to use as a candle holder and to use as a buffet plate stand. I love those salad servers you linked to and might have to get them!

You might also check out Z Gallerie Home Furnishings for skull dining items.

When I get a chance and can add more photos on Flickr I'll see if I can gather all my stuff together and take a collection pic. I'll be sure to post a link in this thread when I do but you can always keep checking my Flickr account.

As for other stores that carry BW. I'm thinking maybe Bed Bath & Beyond might but I don't think I've noticed any halloween there yet. Not sure who else to suggest. TJMaxx/Marshalls/HomeGoods (HomeSense in Canada) will probably have some of the best prices on it.


BTW the pillows I think you were referring to were from ROSS ($9.99) (Ross22 photo). I thought they looked kind of cool and we have a black sectional so was tempted but passed on them.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Did I mention on this thread that our Dollar Tree finally got in those crows? They looked in terrible shape close-up but I bought two, in two different poses, and will just fill in the bare areas with marker or paint. I'm sure nobody will know.

They also had the stuff you see in the catalog (scarecrows, brooms); ceramic pumkins; skull necklaces and skull garland!

Oh, and of course, the autumn flowers, but they've had those for a while.

Yippee!!! I'm going to start checking in at our local Target soon. For some reason they always seem to have good stuff there for H-ween.


----------



## Tish

trickortreat said:


> Ghost of Spookie, your pictures have been great, keep adding to them! My two Homegoods have not quite as much stuff (I think the black pillows with silver beaded skull-and-crossbones will sell out), and the NoCal-only Diddams store items seems so nicely displayed.
> 
> Doesn't anyone else LOVE Boston Warehouse's Bone Collector series of skull serving pieces?! I'm wondering what other pieces are available? Ghost of Spookie's Flickr photo shows Placecard holders, swizzle sticks, cocktail picks and scrubbie holder...another photo shows the dip bowl and spreader. I've also seen the cheese spreaders (which are 3 stacked skulls instead of a single skull, BTW) ...did I read there are salt and pepper shakers? What else is there? I want it all! And where else can I get them? I've been using my Dept 56 skeleton arm salad tongs and they are a big hit at parties, but I'd use all this stuff for everyday use. The Boston Warehouse stuff would go sooo nicely and be Gothically elegant on a black tablecloth.
> 
> HomeGoods19 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> SKELETON ARM & HAND Salad Tongs Creepy Fun Dept 56



I love that elegant skull stuff. I remember last year Pottery Barn had a really nice punch bowl and stand that were bones. I wish I'd gotten it. We just got a new bar cabinet today, I might have to get new bar accessories, yes?


----------



## tamster

I am from Canada, and HomeSense are starting there halloween stuff, more elegant stuff but just the same, it works for my murder mystery props, if anyone from Canada knows the store.....


----------



## tamster

oh and btw, Michaels arts and craft have a 50% coupon if you register online and buy non sale items too, just a heads up, love Halloween!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

trickortreat said:


> Ghost of Spookie, your pictures have been great, keep adding to them! My two Homegoods have not quite as much stuff (I think the black pillows with silver beaded skull-and-crossbones will sell out), and the NoCal-only Diddams store items seems so nicely displayed.
> 
> Doesn't anyone else LOVE Boston Warehouse's Bone Collector series of skull serving pieces?! I'm wondering what other pieces are available? Ghost of Spookie's Flickr photo shows Placecard holders, swizzle sticks, cocktail picks and scrubbie holder...another photo shows the dip bowl and spreader. I've also seen the cheese spreaders (which are 3 stacked skulls instead of a single skull, BTW) ...did I read there are salt and pepper shakers? What else is there? I want it all! And where else can I get them? I've been using my Dept 56 skeleton arm salad tongs and they are a big hit at parties, but I'd use all this stuff for everyday use. The Boston Warehouse stuff would go sooo nicely and be Gothically elegant on a black tablecloth.
> 
> HomeGoods19 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> SKELETON ARM & HAND Salad Tongs Creepy Fun Dept 56


I love the Bone Collector series. But my HG is light on Halloween right now so all that I have seen is the skeleton place cards. I too have the Dept.56 salad tongs. In fact used them the other night for salad LOL Those things are great! ( I got mine from Lenox.com on sale for 24.90 plus free shipping about a month or so ago)!


----------



## tamster

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Did I mention on this thread that our Dollar Tree finally got in those crows? They looked in terrible shape close-up but I bought two, in two different poses, and will just fill in the bare areas with marker or paint. I'm sure nobody will know.
> 
> They also had the stuff you see in the catalog (scarecrows, brooms); ceramic pumkins; skull necklaces and skull garland!
> 
> Oh, and of course, the autumn flowers, but they've had those for a while.
> 
> Yippee!!! I'm going to start checking in at our local Target soon. For some reason they always seem to have good stuff there for H-ween.


We in Canada have the crows took in Michaels store, they look pretty good, different sizes and I bought 7 for my dead tree, kinda look like the Hitcock movie "The Birds" or something like that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I did pick up two of the crows at HG that have the backward raised wing spread since I don't have anything quite like that pose. I also liked their orange irises. They really are noticeable in a good way.


----------



## a witch from canada

tamster said:


> I am from Canada, and HomeSense are starting there halloween stuff, more elegant stuff but just the same, it works for my murder mystery props, if anyone from Canada knows the store.....


hi there tamster , where in Canada are you ? i was just thinking about home sense today and if they started putting stuff out , thanks for letting us know


----------



## Tumblindice

No luck today at HG in my quest for the elusive Scaretaker. :-(
However they seem to be getting Halloween stuff on every truck.


----------



## Succub'Oz

I'm so mad. It's less than 90 days until Halloween and no sign of Halloween here at all. Nothing at WalMart, nothing at TJ Maxx, very little at Hallmark. BLEAH.


----------



## trickortreat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've bought _most_ of the Bone Collector items I've seen in the store and in fact tried to gather and group the BW for my photos...
> BTW the pillows I think you were referring to were from ROSS ($9.99) (Ross22 photo). I thought they looked kind of cool and we have a black sectional so was tempted but passed on them.


Aha! So YOU did the gathering, not them. I was thinking how much better it was that your Homegoods gathered all the BostonWarehouse stuff in one spot, rather than the way my store had some if it scattered in with the Halloween stuff and some buried in the kitchen gadget row. It pays to hunt the entire store, doesn't it? 
And actually, the pillows I mentioned were really at HomeGoods, (about $16 I think). They also had them in the same size as wall hangings for a few bucks less. They look similar to those in your Ross picture and the Z Gallerie picture. I went back tonight and HG did sell out, so I got several of the wall hanging version to drape over the back of my dining chairs. I will have to check out ZGallerie, we have one in town, yaaayyyy!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I was so tempted by the pillows at HomeGoods - they are a bit beady for my usual taste, (and the cats would make a mess out of them) but so pretty.... I saw a JoL face one and two different skull/bone ones. I may have to go see this weekend if they got anything new.

I picked up a really cool pillow last year at Khol's. I'm going to check them out maybe this weekend to see if they're getting stuff in. I never even thought about seeing if they had anything before Halloween last year. (crappy webcam pic)









Target is getting in autumn themed housewares. I saw large decorative pumpkins and some plate/glassware that were in oranges, browns, blacks and rust reds.  
I can't wait until all of that silly back to school stuff is gone.


----------



## dippedstix

Succub'Oz said:


> I'm so mad. It's less than 90 days until Halloween and no sign of Halloween here at all. Nothing at WalMart, nothing at TJ Maxx, very little at Hallmark. BLEAH.


It IS kind of strange considering Halloween is 2nd in line to Christmas for consumer spending. How do they expect us to plan parties and haunts without the merchandise? Where is it already!!?? I am running out of patience. LOL


----------



## Dalloween

Does anyone have any updates on Garden Ridge? 

Jim


----------



## Madame Leota

Dalloween said:


> Does anyone have any updates on Garden Ridge?
> 
> Jim


I was just about to post this on a new thread. My fears were confirmed yesterday at our nearest Garden Ridge. They will not be carrying Lemax of any kind this year (Halloween or Christmas) and no llife size Gemmys.
Not sure if this will vary from store to store or if it's nationwide. I guess they decided they can make more money off of their table after table of cheap clothes and knock-off purses.
It's official: I no longer have _any_ reason to shop at Garden Ridge!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

tamster said:


> We in Canada have the crows took in Michaels store, they look pretty good, different sizes and I bought 7 for my dead tree, kinda look like the Hitcock movie "The Birds" or something like that


That sounds FABULOUS--what a great idea. I may check out our Michael's here.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, now besides the peanut butter kisses i see kmart has a few halloween shirts out. we're getting closer to the halloween stock being out. yipee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

dippedstix said:


> It IS kind of strange considering Halloween is 2nd in line to Christmas for consumer spending. How do they expect us to plan parties and haunts without the merchandise? Where is it already!!?? I am running out of patience. LOL


Actually this is not true. There is almost 6 billion spent on Halloween nationwide but that ranks only 6th in holiday spending. It is however the second most celebrated in the nation.

snopes.com: Halloween Sales


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tumblindice said:


> Actually this is not true. There is almost 6 billion spent on Halloween nationwide but that ranks only 6th in holiday spending. It is however the second most celebrated in the nation.
> 
> snopes.com: Halloween Sales



When I think of celebrating a holiday I think more along the lines of the costs of decorating and food. Like Christmas trees and lights and holiday cookies, Valentine heart-shaped plates and chocolate hearts, easter egg baskets and chocolate bunnies. I don't personally think of the cost of gifts in my calculations. Whether or not you choose to give a gift, what you can or can't afford to spend on it or how many people you give gifts to is so variable and really doesn't have anything to do with the holiday itself. That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## Dragonomine

Minus the gifts at Christmas time I spend an obscene amount on Halloween every year. But this year I'm sort of strapped for cash and though I haven't spent a lot of money so far I've made a lot of amazing things with more to come. Necessity breeds invention!


----------



## Shellyfish

Dalloween said:


> Does anyone have any updates on Garden Ridge?
> 
> Jim



I went to Garden Ridge last night and they appeared to have most if not all of their Halloween items on the shelves. I have to say I was disappointed. They do still have a lot of stuff as compared to some other stores, but they have cut back quite a bit on their stock. It seemed like huge areas were occupied by plain ceramic "folksy" style pumpkins and the like. I didn't see any Lemax or life-size figures. They've cut down the number of aisles of Halloween, Christmas has claimed those aisles. Halloween lights are now in the aisle where props used to be, inflatables are where the lights used to be and something non Halloween is where the inflatables used to be.

That said, they have plenty of prop chainsaws and beating hearts and foam tombstones and ghouls. 

Since you're local, I'll tell you that I went to the Lewisville store. If you find another store in the area that looks more like last year, please do let us know.


----------



## dippedstix

Tumblindice said:


> Actually this is not true. There is almost 6 billion spent on Halloween nationwide but that ranks only 6th in holiday spending. It is however the second most celebrated in the nation.
> 
> snopes.com: Halloween Sales


I stand corrected! Guess this is why they don't put the stuff out until just before hand. If they aren't going to make the money on it, doesn't pay to take up all the store space.


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> When I think of celebrating a holiday I think more along the lines of the costs of decorating and food. Like Christmas trees and lights and holiday cookies, Valentine heart-shaped plates and chocolate hearts, easter egg baskets and chocolate bunnies. I don't personally think of the cost of gifts in my calculations. Whether or not you choose to give a gift, what you can or can't afford to spend on it or how many people you give gifts to is so variable and really doesn't have anything to do with the holiday itself. That's my take on it anyway.



Yep, me too.


----------



## Dalloween

Hey, Shellyfish. The store in Lewisville is typically the one I go to... although I think there is a store in Plano as well.

Jim



Shellyfish said:


> Since you're local, I'll tell you that I went to the Lewisville store. If you find another store in the area that looks more like last year, please do let us know.


----------



## DetroitGrass

soon as the back to schoolers are done, its Halloween season. 

I dont want it to be earlier. And I also hate xmas before thanksgiving is over.

Snopes was dated back in 2006, which means the data is probably 5-10 years old.

I think Halloween decorations took a major turn after 2005. Look at Gemmy, inflatables ect.

So yes, Halloween was more pass out CHEAP candy and hand some CHEAP decorations on the door with a few pumpkins in 1990 and before.

But as the article suggests, elaborate decorations are being used. These decorations maybe be hand made, and not included as "halloween spending". Do you really think pneumatics are being thrown in the cost of Halloween? On top of that, they are not including Haunted Houses in that list. Tickets are not 5-6 bucks but rather 15-20 bucks. Snopes data is heavily flawed, and i challenge their numbers. Also, the price of costumes have gone up quite a bit. I remember costumes costing under 10 bucks (mask with rubber band), then to 30 bucks (cheap party city costumes). I think they average 100 bucks now. My last mask was well over 500 bucks (silicone isnt cheap). Candy is also not cheap anymore. I spend around 100 bucks a year on candy. Long gone are the days when you could get away with handing out smarties. Kids want the good stuff, and todays houses pass out what they wanted as a kid.

Lets see. 
Valentines day - hallmark holiday. no thanks. more and more ppl are sick of this holiday. Candy? Chocolate? Flowers? No thanks

Mothers Day. Sure give something to your mom. But really, more than Halloween. Are you kidding me?

Easter. Great Holiday. but its for kids and it is strictly passing out candy. How could this beat Halloween. This does not make any cents.

Fathers Day. Are you kidding me? I never celebrated one fathers day in my life. Most kids do not even know their dad. And if they do, how much is a tie? Maybe a hot dog at home depot? No way!

The only other Holiday I think should be up there is Independence Day. Fireworks arent cheap, but local officals here are trying to make anything but sparklers legal.


----------



## DetroitGrass

http://www.nrf.com/modules.php?name=Documents&op=viewlive&sp_id=1972

Okay here is the data from 2008 which is what snopes is using. They also have the Superbowl way ahead of Halloween


----------



## Dragonomine

I can def see the Superbowl up there. But before Halloween? No way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

DetroitGrass said:


> http://www.nrf.com/modules.php?name=Documents&op=viewlive&sp_id=1972
> 
> Okay here is the data from 2008 which is what snopes is using. They also have the Superbowl way ahead of Halloween



Since when is _Superbowl_ a holiday? Heck why not throw anything into the mix to alter the numbers. When they are considering Halloween spending are they counting purchases months before and including all those that pre-buy so they can plan their yards ahead of time? Do they count all the early Xmas buyers too? or _just_ the Xmas buyers on early sales? 

I don't give total credience to statistics like this because they can be so easily manipulated in what they choose to count and not count. All I can say is in my area every news channel the past few years have been saying that Halloween is right behind Xmas and that spending for the holiday has been on the increase despite apparently the waning economy. They say the reason must be because people need an outlet. In my mind it's sort of like iPod and iPhone sales continuing upward despite there are cheaper mp3s and phones out there in this tough economy. People are still willing and wanting to spend money on them because they love and want the product.


----------



## maximpakt

Back in homegoods once again. Bought 2 shirts and a razor, but still no scaretaker.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

DetroitGrass said:


> Fathers Day. Are you kidding me? I never celebrated one fathers day in my life. Most kids do not even know their dad. And if they do, how much is a tie? Maybe a hot dog at home depot? No way!


Are you kidding me? "Most kids do not even know their dad"...that comment is beyond ridiculous.

I do agree that the numbers seem scewed. I'm sure they're not taking into account a lot of things when it comes to halloween. 


I've been continually checking my local HG's and still no scaretaker or anything like the witch that was previously posted. My big lots has started there selection, but it's pretty much the same items so far that everyone else has posted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

maximpakt said:


> Back in homegoods once again. Bought 2 shirts and a razor, but still no scaretaker.




I'm still keeping an eye out but honestly I think all the Scaretakers arrived around the same time and have all been put out and bought. HomeGoods doesn't hold stuff in the back to the best of my knowledge based on what I've been told by countless employees there over the years when I was looking for something to complete a set. So I seriously doubt they hold on to stuff to put out closer to Halloween. They'd rather have it out on the floor as long as possible for the most exposure so that it gets bought and the sales gets run up.

A few days ago when I was in the store and posted the pics of the Witches and skeleton, I chatted with a few of the sale people and they said that their store a few years ago had one of the sarcophagus on the floor. Said it was there for only 2 weeks before a couple came in and bought it. The couple had one already and were so excited because now they could do a male and female pair.


As for the comment about dads, I guess it depends on the environment you live in and how much divorce there is or dads with multiple kids with different mothers. I can see someone who's grown up without the presence of one in his/her life and with other friends in the same situation making a statement like that and for them it would be very true. We are a pretty diverse group of haunters here from all around the world from what I've seen here.


----------



## Oasis25

Hello everyone, Im new here this board! I am huge Halloween Freak and I love decorating Halloween and I went to two different Homegoods past this weekend and I didn't see one anywhere!! Bummer and I stopped by at Big Lots nada Halloween out yet. Also looks like we can use the 50% off coupon at Michaels now and I cant wait to purchase life-size Witch animations and purple sounds strobe lights!!


----------



## ashleybloom06

I got the scaretaker at my local homegoods yesterday  I couldn't believe it. This is seriously the smallest TJ Maxx and more and they had him!


----------



## frenchy

For the Canadian who can access a PArty Packager store i went there yesterday and they already have the wall for the costume up and they told me that first week of september they should have their stuff up at their store.
Costco in Ontario (Hamilton) they had a little pumpkin with light and some candy but that 's about it ........ 

Frenchy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ashleybloom06 said:


> I got the scaretaker at my local homegoods yesterday  I couldn't believe it. This is seriously the smallest TJ Maxx and more and they had him!




Well you've given hope to many!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains

just got back from Michaels...they had the 20% sale up, but the card said it ended yesterday, so I did a price check on the grabbing skeleton and it wasn't on sale...so I was able to use a 40% off coupon. They probably haven't gotten around to taking the sale cards down yet...I didn't check the witch yet.


----------



## Scatterbrains

ashleybloom06 said:


> I got the scaretaker at my local homegoods yesterday  I couldn't believe it. This is seriously the smallest TJ Maxx and more and they had him!


how much does the scaretaker cost?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Scatterbrains said:


> how much does the scaretaker cost?


He is $129.99 at Home Goods, which is a fantastic price !


----------



## prestonjjrtr

ashleybloom06 said:


> I got the scaretaker at my local homegoods yesterday  I couldn't believe it. This is seriously the smallest TJ Maxx and more and they had him!


Congrats on getting the Scaretaker !!!!!! I'm sooooooooooooooo excited for you !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Scratch

Has anyone seen any Universal Monsters related items so far this year? I thought about starting a thread just about Universal Monster finds but I didn't know how that would go over since there is already another thread about Halloween finds.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Mr. Scratch said:


> Has anyone seen any Universal Monsters related items so far this year? I thought about starting a thread just about Universal Monster finds but I didn't know how that would go over since there is already another thread about Halloween finds.


Nothing yet. Some generic Frankenstein/Bride small busts at Michaels, some folks have seen a 3' cutout Frankenstein at Tuesday Morning (I'm hunting for that one) and other non-Universal stuff there.

It wouldn't hurt to post a Universal Monster thread. I'd be checking it out because I'm a bit partial to them too. 


***

Just checked out Sam's Club and Kohl's - a big ZERO on anything even remotely Halloween.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

Frankie's Girl said:


> Nothing yet. Some generic Frankenstein/Bride small busts at Michaels, some folks have seen a 3' cutout Frankenstein at Tuesday Morning (I'm hunting for that one) and other non-Universal stuff there.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to post a Universal Monster thread. I'd be checking it out because I'm a bit partial to them too.
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> Just checked out Sam's Club and Kohl's - a big ZERO on anything even remotely Halloween.



Maybe I'll start one up. 

I remember a few years ago Dollar Tree had some cool Universal toys under the title “Creepy Classics”, they also had posters, cards, and some other stuff. Another year target had some great Universal Monsters “sleep wear”. I was hoping for some similar stuff this year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I loved the Universal Monsters sleep pants that Target had a few years ago, but didn't see anything like that last year.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

prestonjjrtr said:


> I loved the Universal Monsters sleep pants that Target had a few years ago, but didn't see anything like that last year.


Me too, the boxers were great as well. Too bad Universal doesn't do more things like that.


----------



## tamster

You know how you have the 50% off coupon from Michael's and halloween stuff was 20% off and you can't use the coupon, well, I asked when can I use it for the halloween stuff the clerk lady told me the sale on Fri ( this past Fri), so try to use it now!!! Got my coachman skeleton yesterday for 50% off!


----------



## bellelostdrake

Mr. Scratch said:


> Maybe I'll start one up.
> 
> I remember a few years ago Dollar Tree had some cool Universal toys under the title “Creepy Classics”, they also had posters, cards, and some other stuff. Another year target had some great Universal Monsters “sleep wear”. I was hoping for some similar stuff this year.


My dollar tree has some playing cards and some little figurine heads out. Obviously they're not the best quality, but I picked up a couple Frankie and Drac playing card sets- couldn't resist the price!

Last year Home Goods had TONS of Universal Monster Dept. 56 pieces. I scooped up several, but I've yet to see any this year.


----------



## maximpakt

Well all I know is they are getting more halloween on every truck, so the hunt continues.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm still keeping an eye out but honestly I think all the Scaretakers arrived around the same time and have all been put out and bought. HomeGoods doesn't hold stuff in the back to the best of my knowledge based on what I've been told by countless employees there over the years when I was looking for something to complete a set. So I seriously doubt they hold on to stuff to put out closer to Halloween. They'd rather have it out on the floor as long as possible for the most exposure so that it gets bought and the sales gets run up.
> 
> A few days ago when I was in the store and posted the pics of the Witches and skeleton, I chatted with a few of the sale people and they said that their store a few years ago had one of the sarcophagus on the floor. Said it was there for only 2 weeks before a couple came in and bought it. The couple had one already and were so excited because now they could do a male and female pair.
> 
> 
> As for the comment about dads, I guess it depends on the environment you live in and how much divorce there is or dads with multiple kids with different mothers. I can see someone who's grown up without the presence of one in his/her life and with other friends in the same situation making a statement like that and for them it would be very true. We are a pretty diverse group of haunters here from all around the world from what I've seen here.


----------



## ashleybloom06

*Walgreens*

Our local Walgreens is putting some halloween stuff out already


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I also saw lots of nice Universal Monster items last year at HomeGoods, and like the other poster, None so far this year at HomeGoods or any store for that matter. I like the Dracula one a lot.


I just returned from a hot 100 degree summer day at the stores (much cooler than elsewhere at least) and stopped by a ROSS -- picked up Dept. 56 Boston Warehouse Bone Collectors serving tray and bottle toppers. The tray was priced the same as HG ($4.99) and the bottle stoppers were $1 less ($5.99). They now had two versions of the ceramic halloween music boxes from Mr. Halloween/Mr. Christmas. The Frankenstein monster head and now a white Skull. Didn't see any more BW items however. I also picked up a large faux book with hollow inside. It was black ('War and Peace" title) but had a cool gothic looking spine and cover with gold designs, and I figured I'd re-title the book to something like "Spells and Incantations" for my witch's table. I also considered, since it was basically a hard, hollow box doing one of Kammo's "eyeball" books. The spell book I could easily re-do this year, but I'll definitely need time for Kammo's design... but it is so well worth doing. Note: two threads of Kammo's to check out if you are interested in it: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70667-eye.html & http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/75640-offer-my-hocus-pocus-spell-book.html

Also stopped in at HOMEGOODS and they had the flying witch I had previous mentioned hanging from the ceiling. Looks good but I'm more inclined to make my own if I need one I think. The super tall witch and the standing latex skeleton could be seen through the window to the back room so hadn't been complete assembled yet. The salesperson Friday said there was a staff and crystal ball to be added. BTW if you haven't seen pics of these look back a few pages as I posted a few and someone else did also. No scaretaker and I even checked a small local TJMaxx this time around. There was no halloween out yet there so maybe there's still hope. If I bought any big prop this year I think it would be that one.

So basically not much new this Sunday in my HOMEGOODS. I did find the Boston Warehouse Bone Collection 3-skull spreaders for dips which hadn't been out on the shelves before. No other BC items (so was delighted to find the ones I did over at ROSS today). Also picked up a nice black lace table runner with black spiders an bats on it. I kind of went back hoping to find the Spooky Boo Babies candies box that I posted about on Friday but alas it was gone. _Don't count out ROSS for finding Dept. 56 or Boston Warehouse items. They also carry the same Wilton pumpkin pans and ghost baking molds that HG has._


Made a trip to MICHAELS for a foam skull to match one I bought last year and I noticed that only the Spookytown seemed to be on sale -- 20 or 25% off I think. A few other items but looked like a good time to pull out some coupons for the other halloween items. I still want the crawling skull hand before they are sold out. 

* With my purchase today I got a coupon on my receipt (40% one item 1 wk only) and a store flyer coupon for 25% off entire purchase Sunday, August 16 between 4-8pm. (note it says it excludes UT and Paramus, NJ stores!) and this coupon includes anything on sale.*

BTW I did ask one of the managers at the store about any more halloween getting put out on the shelves and she said they were clearing a section for scarecrows and bales of hay that would go out this week. Said the next stuff going out would be basically fall including more pumpkins. I asked if she knew if "new" halloween items would be arriving in the next few months and was told they didn't really think so. That would be sad if it turns out to be true.


----------



## doctoru2

Hi! Don't post here much, but read a lot.  And, like all of you, I do some major decorating for Halloween (last year, one had to walk through several "haunted houses" in my home! LOL!).

I'm writing because of some confusion I have over the Scaretaker. Great find at $129! I haven't seen the price that low elsewhere. 

But what confuses me is that most Scaretakers I've seen state the height as 5 and 1/2 (or 5.5) feet. Yet, I've seen a few token places state 6 feet. Are there two versions out there? Any difference between them? The one I saw for 6 feet said a CD came with it. Does a CD come with the 5.5 foot version too?

Thanks!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

doctoru2 said:


> Hi! Don't post here much, but read a lot.  And, like all of you, I do some major decorating for Halloween (last year, one had to walk through several "haunted houses" in my home! LOL!).
> 
> I'm writing because of some confusion I have over the Scaretaker. Great find at $129! I haven't seen the price that low elsewhere.
> 
> But what confuses me is that most Scaretakers I've seen state the height as 5 and 1/2 (or 5.5) feet. Yet, I've seen a few token places state 6 feet. Are there two versions out there? Any difference between them? The one I saw for 6 feet said a CD came with it. Does a CD come with the 5.5 foot version too?
> 
> Thanks!


The Home goods Scaretaker is 6ft tall with a CD.


----------



## Tumblindice

ashleybloom06 said:


> I got the scaretaker at my local homegoods yesterday  I couldn't believe it. This is seriously the smallest TJ Maxx and more and they had him!


Ashleybloom for those of us that are still looking can you give us the location. I think they are coming in by different warehouses. I don't know of anyone in NY or MA that got one yet.


----------



## HallowedEve

I want that Scaretaker in the worst sort of way! Our HG apparently hasn't seen him yet, so I'm hoping I still have a chance! Can you believe Grandin Road is currently selling him for $799??? Unebelievable!!! Wonder if they price-match?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

HallowedEve said:


> I want that Scaretaker in the worst sort of way! Our HG apparently hasn't seen him yet, so I'm hoping I still have a chance! Can you believe Grandin Road is currently selling him for $799??? Unebelievable!!! Wonder if they price-match?


Probably not since it probably has to be in stock, but it is worth a try. Good luck !


----------



## dippedstix

HallowedEve said:


> I want that Scaretaker in the worst sort of way! Our HG apparently hasn't seen him yet, so I'm hoping I still have a chance! Can you believe Grandin Road is currently selling him for $799??? Unebelievable!!! Wonder if they price-match?


Wow, 799.00?! That's insane!!


----------



## looking_glass

Websites like howcast.com are gearing up for Halloween stuff too! Check the website out and search items like "how to make a witch costume." etc...


----------



## a witch from canada

Hi Guys

from the way i see it , your home goods stors seems alot like Homesense here in Canada (Quebec), i managed to score a dept 56 pumpkin cider server for 12$ this weekend it usually sells for at least 100$ , they had a few other dept 56 pieces but not alot yet , as of 2009 Dept 56 no longuer makes halloween items except for the villages . ....

the scaretaker was on dept 56 web site catalog last year so i am guessing that maybe what homegoods have might be a batch they got for sale (like a liquidation lot or banckruptcy sale) so they that might be why they dont have one for every store .....


----------



## scream1973

prestonjjrtr said:


> Thanks for the pictures Thorn Kill Creek !!
> 
> I have to get the Dracula sign from Big Lots. Do you remember the pricing on it ??


$15.00 for the sign.. we picked it up on the weekend


----------



## tamster

a witch from canada said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> from the way i see it , your home goods stors seems alot like Homesense here in Canada (Quebec), i managed to score a dept 56 pumpkin cider server for 12$ this weekend it usually sells for at least 100$ , they had a few other dept 56 pieces but not alot yet , as of 2009 Dept 56 no longuer makes halloween items except for the villages . ....
> 
> the scaretaker was on dept 56 web site catalog last year so i am guessing that maybe what homegoods have might be a batch they got for sale (like a liquidation lot or banckruptcy sale) so they that might be why they dont have one for every store .....


HomeSense had that in Quebec? I went on Fri to that store and they did not have Dept.56 stuff at all in Ontario only in the Michaels store "Spooky Town" villages.


----------



## tamster

I am so sad, here in Ontario, not a lot I am finding, sorta have to wait until Spirits come in, then there is a lot to choose from


----------



## a witch from canada

tamster said:


> I am so sad, here in Ontario, not a lot I am finding, sorta have to wait until Spirits come in, then there is a lot to choose from


Tamster , the lady at the winners store in Granby said their is a truck a day coming in except on weekends , she told me the halloween things are really starting to come in and to make a trip to the stores at least once a week  and Granby is a pretty small town compared to the other home sense i went to ....they only had an isle on one side in every store .

at least your getting a Spirit store lucky you , no stores in Quebec province for this year . ....planning a 4 hour trip to Ottawa to go to Spirit when they open


----------



## tamster

a witch from canada said:


> Tamster , the lady at the winners store in Granby said their is a truck a day coming in except on weekends , she told me the halloween things are really starting to come in and to make a trip to the stores at least once a week  and Granby is a pretty small town compared to the other home sense i went to ....they only had an isle on one side in every store .
> 
> at least your getting a Spirit store lucky you , no stores in Quebec province for this year . ....planning a 4 hour trip to Ottawa to go to Spirit when they open


Wow you're going to travel to Ottawa?! Now you got spirit, lol! You'll absolutely love that store, a person can go crazy in there! I got my funky animated witches broom in there, and other things, my daughters came with me and basically say my reactions are " like a kid in a candy store" ha ha


----------



## Plague

Third trip to HG- and I'm finding different stuff each time. My poor wallet...
Also went back to Michael's (for non-Halloween items) and saw that they don't even have a shelf tag for the "chromed" skull anymore. It doesn't fit into my theme at all, but I just wanted one!
I'm also startin' to see signs for SPIRIT stores in empty Shoe Pavilion stores now...


----------



## tamster

Plague said:


> Third trip to HG- and I'm finding different stuff each time. My poor wallet...
> Also went back to Michael's (for non-Halloween items) and saw that they don't even have a shelf tag for the "chromed" skull anymore. It doesn't fit into my theme at all, but I just wanted one!
> I'm also startin' to see signs for SPIRIT stores in empty Shoe Pavilion stores now...


yes apparently they will be starting to come in the end of August and first week of Sept they said on their site. Whoo hoo, love Spirits!!!


----------



## Johnson724

Our BigLots had ziltch. The Dollar Tree had two end of isle displays up. Black crows, bags of nine small skulls, small skeletal hands and small skeletons. Target had ziltch. I think I may mostly be out of luck until after labor day.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Finally saw the Scaretaker at my local HG. Yep saw him being toted away by someone who had already bought him! LOL Man he looks great! Other than that, still light..I am so tired at looking at all of that Annalee stuffed Halloween LOL! I did get the last "bone" candle holder, the one that Pottery Barn sold last year! Checked out Tuesday Morning....not a lot...they have more Christmas out than Halloween at this point. Didn't see much at Hallmark either. I'm thinking and hoping once back to school shopping is done, there will more to ooh ahh at! Right now it's just bleah!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Howlatthemoon said:


> Finally saw the Scaretaker at my local HG. Yep saw him being toted away by someone who had already bought him! LOL Man he looks great! Other than that, still light..I am so tired at looking at all of that Annalee stuffed Halloween LOL! I did get the last "bone" candle holder, the one that Pottery Barn sold last year! Checked out Tuesday Morning....not a lot...they have more Christmas out than Halloween at this point. Didn't see much at Hallmark either. I'm thinking and hoping once back to school shopping is done, there will more to ooh ahh at! Right now it's just bleah!


oh nooooooo! That must have been so frustrating! 

I have a very nice woman at my Home Goods store that told me to call her and when they get shipments. I feel like I'm pestering her, so I'm not calling every time... and I'm just sure that the one time I didn't call, they'll get that Scaretaker in and I'll miss him.


----------



## maximpakt

I guess my search request has spread around homegoods, I stopped in again today and a woman I had never seen before approached me and told me he was not there yet but she was looking for him and had my message. And when in the heck is spirit gonna have the store locator up so I know if we are getting one?


----------



## maximpakt

Im not quite sure I could handle that one, after all my trips to the store I might just get arrested for assault if I actually saw someone else carrying him off. I know I could not go without at least approaching them and saying something , the conversation would probably start with " You have got to be effing kidding me"



Howlatthemoon said:


> Finally saw the Scaretaker at my local HG. Yep saw him being toted away by someone who had already bought him! LOL Man he looks great! Other than that, still light..I am so tired at looking at all of that Annalee stuffed Halloween LOL! I did get the last "bone" candle holder, the one that Pottery Barn sold last year! Checked out Tuesday Morning....not a lot...they have more Christmas out than Halloween at this point. Didn't see much at Hallmark either. I'm thinking and hoping once back to school shopping is done, there will more to ooh ahh at! Right now it's just bleah!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

maximpakt said:


> I guess my search request has spread around homegoods, I stopped in again today and a woman I had never seen before approached me and told me he was not there yet but she was looking for him and had my message. And when in the heck is spirit gonna have the store locator up so I know if we are getting one?



I wish I would know where the Spirit Halloween stores are going to be in Wisconsin. 

I thought someone was going to get a list of all of the Spirit Halloween locations this week or last week ?


----------



## maximpakt

Being a store owner Head Hauntcho thought he was gonna get one but he did not. I would like to be in Wisconsin though, be a good time to be in the dells.



prestonjjrtr said:


> I wish I would know where the Spirit Halloween stores are going to be in Wisconsin.
> 
> I thought someone was going to get a list of all of the Spirit Halloween locations this week or last week ?


----------



## FEAR

walmart is setting halloween week of sept 12th! this is VERY credible since I WORK THERE!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

maximpakt said:


> Being a store owner Head Hauntcho thought he was gonna get one but he did not. I would like to be in Wisconsin though, be a good time to be in the dells.



Thanks Maximpakt for the info ! 

I love the Dells too !!


----------



## kittyvibe

OK! So I just wanted to update ya's on my day. Woke up and started calling around HG's. The first one, was a no, the second one was a YES!! I hollered into the phone for the lady to hold him for me Ill be there in 15mins. LOL. I barely got to hanging up when shes like....name? hehe. I arrived and they kept asking me how I knew he was going to be there and I mentioned this forum. Lots of people were making comments and they even had a name for him. They called him Jeremy, after their manager, /snickers. While an employee was helping my guy into the car a dude was walking by and said, sold already? we just put him out. And the employee said, THAT is the real Jeremy and howled with laughter. 

I was so giddy that finally my persitance paid off!  I went through a taco bell and the whole back line came over to the drive thru window to check him out, lol. They were either giving me looks of disgust or looks of awe. The cashier said she was scared when she looked into my backseat and he was there looking up at her, lol. 

When my aunt was helping me place him in storage she pushed him really hard and his elbow gave me a sucker punch to the face, my glasses fell, lol so dont underestimate your scaretaker if you get one, he packs a mean punch! 

ps- I thought he didint come apart, as the employees told me he came built already and wasnt in a box, they should know if they get one in. So if someone is unloading a truck mention to look because he wont be hard to miss, hes easily almost 7 feet tall. So when we were loading him in the car we found out his torso can come undone. It wasnt until I got home and read his instructions that his arm, hands and head comes undone as well.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Congrats on getting one! Gives me motivation to keep on calling around.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

kittyvibe said:


> OK! So I just wanted to update ya's on my day. Woke up and started calling around HG's. The first one, was a no, the second one was a YES!! I hollered into the phone for the lady to hold him for me Ill be there in 15mins. LOL. I barely got to hanging up when shes like....name? hehe. I arrived and they kept asking me how I knew he was going to be there and I mentioned this forum. Lots of people were making comments and they even had a name for him. They called him Jeremy, after their manager, /snickers. While an employee was helping my guy into the car a dude was walking by and said, sold already? we just put him out. And the employee said, THAT is the real Jeremy and howled with laughter.
> 
> I was so giddy that finally my persitance paid off!  I went through a taco bell and the whole back line came over to the drive thru window to check him out, lol. They were either giving me looks of disgust or looks of awe. The cashier said she was scared when she looked into my backseat and he was there looking up at her, lol.
> 
> When my aunt was helping me place him in storage she pushed him really hard and his elbow gave me a sucker punch to the face, my glasses fell, lol so dont underestimate your scaretaker if you get one, he packs a mean punch!
> 
> ps- I thought he didint come apart, as the employees told me he came built already and wasnt in a box, they should know if they get one in. So if someone is unloading a truck mention to look because he wont be hard to miss, hes easily almost 7 feet tall. So when we were loading him in the car we found out his torso can come undone. It wasnt until I got home and read his instructions that his arm, hands and head comes undone as well.



Congrats Kittyvibe !!!!!! I'm sooooooooooo excited for you !!! I'm dancing for joy !!! Yippppppppppeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!


----------



## maximpakt

Did they only get the one?




kittyvibe said:


> OK! So I just wanted to update ya's on my day. Woke up and started calling around HG's. The first one, was a no, the second one was a YES!! I hollered into the phone for the lady to hold him for me Ill be there in 15mins. LOL. I barely got to hanging up when shes like....name? hehe. I arrived and they kept asking me how I knew he was going to be there and I mentioned this forum. Lots of people were making comments and they even had a name for him. They called him Jeremy, after their manager, /snickers. While an employee was helping my guy into the car a dude was walking by and said, sold already? we just put him out. And the employee said, THAT is the real Jeremy and howled with laughter.
> 
> I was so giddy that finally my persitance paid off!  I went through a taco bell and the whole back line came over to the drive thru window to check him out, lol. They were either giving me looks of disgust or looks of awe. The cashier said she was scared when she looked into my backseat and he was there looking up at her, lol.
> 
> When my aunt was helping me place him in storage she pushed him really hard and his elbow gave me a sucker punch to the face, my glasses fell, lol so dont underestimate your scaretaker if you get one, he packs a mean punch!
> 
> ps- I thought he didint come apart, as the employees told me he came built already and wasnt in a box, they should know if they get one in. So if someone is unloading a truck mention to look because he wont be hard to miss, hes easily almost 7 feet tall. So when we were loading him in the car we found out his torso can come undone. It wasnt until I got home and read his instructions that his arm, hands and head comes undone as well.


----------



## kittyvibe

maximpakt said:


> Did they only get the one?


Yes, they only received one but said to keep checking like I have been, they said they dont know but they might get more. They expected to get more stuff like last year. (life sized stuff 

Also, I went to my Marshalls and at least at that one they were putting out some halloween items, I asked if they were getting any lifesized props and this location said no, last year they didnt sell well so only smaller stuff. Weird, I woulda bought their props if Id have known :3 

One of my Biglots had a row of Halloween stuff, 2 diff skull foggers at $20, a small gargoyles (plastic) that lit up and said a spooky line, lots of different kinds of string lights (pumpkins, bats, JOLs) Orange LEDs and candy corn colored mini lights, lighted skull stakes, glittery purple lighted mini tree pathway thingys, 3 different light up signs, the Dracular Pub looked best, had a mini Bates Motel one, 3 cutsey door ringers, they whack ya with their tongue when you "ring" and they say spooky lines. Thats all I can remember, I was going to buy a fogger but decided to wait.


----------



## kittyvibe

Does anyone know if Spirit Halloween pre-orders that are listed there are going to be the retail price when they arrive in stores? Usually pre-orders are cheaper than what a store would retail it for. I dont want to wait to see something in the store only to find a huge markup.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FEAR said:


> walmart is setting halloween week of sept 12th! this is VERY credible since I WORK THERE!




Sept 12. That is so far away....


----------



## prestonjjrtr

kittyvibe said:


> Does anyone know if Spirit Halloween pre-orders that are listed there are going to be the retail price when they arrive in stores? Usually pre-orders are cheaper than what a store would retail it for. I dont want to wait to see something in the store only to find a huge markup.


They are usually the same price or can also be possibly on sale inside the SpiritHalloween store. Also, SpiritHalloween usually sends out an email with a coupon to use inside the store too.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

I got the Treat Bag Witch today at Michael's. I'd tried last week, hoping that 20% off lighting didn't include the witch, It did. Saw on here where there wasn't a sale this week on Halloween. Went back in today with a 50% coupon. 50 dollar witch for 25. Haven't put her together yet, probably later tonight. Thanks for the coupon and heads up guys.


----------



## creepyhomemaker

Did anyone get any of the Boney Bunch from Yankee Candle this year? Yesterday they had a preview party with no sales tax. I got three pieces the Bride & Groom with the cake, The skeleton lady with umbrella and the man in the coffin. They are so cute without being cutesy.


----------



## boundbyblood

*Scaretaker*

I finally got my Scaretaker today after giving one of the employees my name and phone number Friday. He came in on the truck today and she called and we ran down to Home Goods and got him. He is awesome! My dog doesn't like him. She is totally petrified of him! LOL


----------



## sambone

Where are you at? I saw someone in Tampa Florida got the Scaretaker today, Is it possible he is going to hit Michigan soon?????
Hey Maximpact, Are we the only ones left who havent got him? are you in the midwest?


----------



## Oasis25

I went FOUR Homegoods this past weekend and today and I found NONE of the Scaretaker man I am dissapointed cant find anywhere!!


----------



## sweet&sinister

creepyhomemaker said:


> Did anyone get any of the Boney Bunch from Yankee Candle this year? Yesterday they had a preview party with no sales tax. I got three pieces the Bride & Groom with the cake, The skeleton lady with umbrella and the man in the coffin. They are so cute without being cutesy.


I picked up the skeleton in the coffin also. I already have a bride & groom from last year so I didn't get one. I did see the bride & groom with the cake is already sold out on their website. I also got a free boney bunch scented ornament with purchase. I was thinking about going back & getting the farmer & wife.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

creepyhomemaker said:


> Did anyone get any of the Boney Bunch from Yankee Candle this year? Yesterday they had a preview party with no sales tax. I got three pieces the Bride & Groom with the cake, The skeleton lady with umbrella and the man in the coffin. They are so cute without being cutesy.


I took my girlfriend and we picked up this stuff...









Sorry for the blurry pic. 

I esp. like the organ player. 

I know what you mean about the Boney Bunch, though I’m no “cute Halloween” hater like others. I think they have a cool, oddball gothic style, like a Tim Burton sketch. Another thing I like about them is they are quality items, I kind of dislike cheap looking Halloween stuff.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

boundbyblood said:


> I finally got my Scaretaker today after giving one of the employees my name and phone number Friday. He came in on the truck today and she called and we ran down to Home Goods and got him. He is awesome! My dog doesn't like him. She is totally petrified of him! LOL



Congrats Boundbyblood on the Scaretaker score !!!! He has become one elusive Halloween prop. Way to go !!


----------



## Tumblindice

I don't think NY or MA has got the scaretaker yet. I wish people who got them would post the location when they pick one up so we can kinda of track where they are coming in. 
On another note I went to Michael's and grabbed the witch with the 50% off coupon. Only $25 bucks she was worth it. I'll post pic tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sept 12. That is so far away....



I might be alone on this but as much as I can't wait till it’s Halloween doing Halloween shopping the first week of Aug. in 90 degree weather just doesn't suit me. I would prefer to wait and do it when it was a little more like fall out. Maybe I'm crazy but as a kid I don't remember seeing Halloween stuff out this early.


----------



## Oasis25

I'm so excited to pick up the life-sizes Witch at Michaels for 50% off tmw!!


----------



## Shellyfish

Halloweenusa.com is now listing store locations - just go to the site and click "Job Openings."


----------



## dustin2dust

I'm so excited about my Ross scores! They have some Department 56 stuff! I got the devil footed cake plate for $7! I think it was retailing for $35 last year. I already have one but couldn't pass up the deal. Maybe I'll gift it to some deserving friend! They also had Dept 56 signs that lit up. They were small, the cover made of plastic and the back of the plastic was etched with "The Witch Is In" or some other Halloween type saying. No batteries so I didn't get to see how they worked. I also got the Boston Company Bone Collector spread knives which have silver skulls stacked as the handle.
I'm loving the Dollar Tree's glittered skulls. Bought a bunch of them to make garden stakes out of. 
Target has just started putting out some kid's Halloween clothes. 
I agree with the weather being unsuitable, but I'll take what Halloween I can get!


----------



## tinafromidaho

Thank You AmFatallyYours, I printed off the 50% off coupon and went to Michaels here in Boise and none of the halloween stuff is "on sale" yet so I was able to get the witch for $25.00, she is supposed to move her eyes and talk or something, but even if she does nothing, she looks great. I also picked up some bouquets of black roses and some potion bottles. Thanks again for the coupon.


----------



## dustin2dust

tinafromidaho said:


> Thank You AmFatallyYours, I printed off the 50% off coupon and went to Michaels


Ooooooo! Was that posted somewhere? I looked under the coupon section but didn't see if.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mr. Scratch said:


> I might be alone on this but as much as I can't wait till it’s Halloween doing Halloween shopping the first week of Aug. in 90 degree weather just doesn't suit me. I would prefer to wait and do it when it was a little more like fall out. Maybe I'm crazy but as a kid I don't remember seeing Halloween stuff out this early.




Same temp range here for me too. I'm actually looking forward to fall and hopefully some cooler weather. However, I'd like to be working on props in the cooler fall temps and get the shopping done early for the haunt and at least the stores are air conditioned which they weren't decades ago. 

True when I was a kid they didn't rush the holidays. You had maybe one month prep time. Even Xmas didn't get put out until after Thanksgiving. That being said for Halloween we would buy a cheap mask and cheap costume and cut our real halloween pumpkin and find some kind of ToT bag to use (I think we even used pillowcases one year to haul away the loot). Neighbors generally only put out a JOL and had candy waiting for you. No real decorations to speak of. The scariest thing you encountered as a kid was the darkness of the night and maybe some prankster trying to scare you. A skeleton was the scariest costume out there. I have to say I think Halloween now is really much more creative and fun even if I'm an adult and too old to go ToTing unless it's holding a little kid's hand!


----------



## bellelostdrake

boundbyblood said:


> I finally got my Scaretaker today after giving one of the employees my name and phone number Friday. He came in on the truck today and she called and we ran down to Home Goods and got him. He is awesome! My dog doesn't like him. She is totally petrified of him! LOL


My dog is totally afraid of him too. She sits there and barks. It's actually pretty cute. I'm hoping she'll warm up to him as he's going to be around for quite a while now. Congrats on your new Scaretaker!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

tinafromidaho said:


> Thank You AmFatallyYours, I printed off the 50% off coupon and went to Michaels here in Boise and none of the halloween stuff is "on sale" yet so I was able to get the witch for $25.00, she is supposed to move her eyes and talk or something, but even if she does nothing, she looks great. I also picked up some bouquets of black roses and some potion bottles. Thanks again for the coupon.


You're very welcome.



dustin2dust said:


> Ooooooo! Was that posted somewhere? I looked under the coupon section but didn't see if.












Here it is again for anyone who missed it. It's good til august 14th. 

I normally copy and paste it to microsoft word. You can fit 3 or 4 on a page, print, and cut them out.

I'll try looking for a more extended time length later when i have the time.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover

Is anyone else's Michaels having an everything 25 percent off sale this saturday? It's on top of sale prices too, so lemax's will go off sale and you'll be able to use your 50 percent off coupons and if they don't then since they're already 25 percent off with the additional 25 percent off you could get them all for 50 percent off! I suggest bringing friends and coupons tho, the lady at Michael's said they would "probably" go off sale for this occassion


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> Is anyone else's Michaels having an everything 25 percent off sale this saturday? It's on top of sale prices too, so lemax's will go off sale and you'll be able to use your 50 percent off coupons and if they don't then since they're already 25 percent off with the additional 25 percent off you could get them all for 50 percent off! I suggest bringing friends and coupons tho, the lady at Michael's said they would "probably" go off sale for this occassion



When you use the 25% offf flyer coupon and the items are already on sale for 25% off , it is really 43.75% off, since the coupons are not additive. 

For example, if an item would be $100, then they take the sales price 25% off first, which is then $75 and then they take an additional 25% off the $75, which is then $56.25 before taxes or a combined total of 43.75% off.


----------



## Shellyfish

I have a few questions for the Scaretaker owners out there. I managed to snag one from my HomeGoods a couple of weeks ago, and he looks great, but he has a few issues. 

By the time they got him to me they had taken him apart at the waist. When I got him home it seemed straightforward enough that the springs go into the holes, but there is a short bungee cord back there too and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to attach it somewhere or if it's something the people at Homegoods put there? It doesn't particularly look like it's part of him, but it could be.

The second issue is that he has a crack in one ankle. Does anyone have a recommendation for what type of glue would be best for the rigid foam material? 

The third issue is that he didn't come with a CD. I went back had them look for it, and they said they looked all over and he didn't come with one. They credited me back $10 and suggested I buy a sound effects CD. I am just wondering what it sounds like. Am I missing anything?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## a witch from canada

this is a video of the scaretaker , i also think it is the sound cd playing that comes with , it is on gag studios web site , Shellyfish maybe email them for a cd ? 

http://gagstudios.com/product_movies/ggs524.html


----------



## maximpakt

No, im here in Gainesville Florida. I stopped back in again today but still no luck. I was hopping they had more than one in tampa, I was gonna have kitty grab me one, id drive to Tampa to pick him up.



sambone said:


> Where are you at? I saw someone in Tampa Florida got the Scaretaker today, Is it possible he is going to hit Michigan soon?????
> Hey Maximpact, Are we the only ones left who havent got him? are you in the midwest?


----------



## MrNightmare

Shellyfish said:


> The second issue is that he has a crack in one ankle. Does anyone have a recommendation for what type of glue would be best for the rigid foam material?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


For the crack in the ankle, use Titebond Polyurithane glue or Gorilla Glue. USE CAUTION when doing so, it does expand when it dries. These glues work great when repairing polyfoam props.


----------



## maximpakt

Thank you professor Preston, I have had my math lesson for the day. LOL. Are you an accountant by any chance?



prestonjjrtr said:


> When you use the 25% offf flyer coupon and the items are already on sale for 25% off , it is really 43.75% off, since the coupons are not additive.
> 
> For example, if an item would be $100, then they take the sales price 25% off first, which is then $75 and then they take an additional 25% off the $75, which is then $56.25 before taxes or a combined total of 43.75% off.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover

wow now Im scared to give anyone a heads up anymore in fear I'll end up with a math lesson!


----------



## Laredo

I appreciate both the heads up on the savings and the accurate analysis of the math involved. Please continue to provide both. 

Besides, when you factor in the variables in how any given Michael's employee is going to handle the whole thing, who knows what the actual discount will be?

Now we must put this information to work...spooky, spooky work.


----------



## maximpakt

Oh now you want to insert variables, now its no longer a basic math lesson but turning into algebra as well.



Laredo said:


> I appreciate both the heads up on the savings and the accurate analysis of the math involved. Please continue to provide both.
> 
> Besides, when you factor in the variables in how any given Michael's employee is going to handle the whole thing, who knows what the actual discount will be?
> 
> Now we must put this information to work...spooky, spooky work.


----------



## HazelHawthorne

Okay, I've been on a Halloween safari the past few days, and here are my results so far:

Target: nothing yet, some fall stuff and some baby girls clothes, but that's it. 

Garden Ridge: Not as big a section set aside as in the past, but they said they're not done yet either. There was one shelf section full of Gemmy's, including the motorcycle skeleton and the cemetery gates, but not as many as last year. Lots of yard stuff and lights and knick-knacks. I got some beautiful pumpkin spice potpourri.

Walmart: Nothing yet, some fall stuff, but still mostly back to school.

Babies R Us: A few costumes, and a few "babies first halloween" type things, but none of the themed stuff, last year they had candy baskets and stuffed animals and blankets.

Party City: Only about 1/3 of their stuff is out, but it is AWESOME. Their party ware stuff has vastly improved, they had some incredible party supplies, like booze bottle labels, syringe shots, and the plates and napkin sets were really pretty, lots of more "sophisticated" stuff. I asked the clerk and she said they would be putting stuff out all the way through the end of this month. I got a window cling, some socks and a table runner that looks like spider webs. 

Hallmark: They have an adorable Snoopy Frankenstein that plays a song and Woodstock pops up out of his candy bag. Plus a few other things, a miniature black tree with orange beads, some super cute ghost ornaments that are glass with candies in their bellies. 

Marshalls: Not a darn thing. And when I asked about Halloween stuff, the clerk, with her lip ring wagging, said "Uh, isn't it a little early?" And I told her a lot of stores already had their stuff out, she looked like she didn't believe me. So I asked if she knew when they might be getting some Halloween stuff in, and she said, "I don't know, like, a couple of months, probably." Thanks. 

Best for last:

YANKEE CANDLE!!! I went to the Halloween preview party on Sunday. I'm not into the Boney Bunch, but I love most of their stuff. I got a big black tea lighted Haunted House, to go with the one I already have, a purple flickering shade with pumpkins and bats and stuff on it, and loads of candles and tarts in their Halloween scents. They have some great swirls this year, a mixture of candy corn and buttercream, and a mixture of pumpkin pie and vanilla, I think. Their black candle, called "Beware" is the same patchouli smell that I absolutely LOVE and their orange candle this year is a pumpkin spice, which is so much better than the cider-web one they had last year. Last year they had a white one that was called Boo-nilla, but there's no white one this year. They had so much great stuff, I told them, "I should be taking pictures of this for my friends on the Halloween message board! They would LOVE this!"


----------



## Oasis25

Yeehaw!! I got the life-size animation witch at Michaels for 50% off so it was $49.99 so now cost me $25.00 and I haven't tried it yet once I will try and post pics here!  Im very happy!!


----------



## Dragonomine

AC Moore was putting things out on the shelves today. They had the same skulls I got at the dollar store selling for $6. LOL Yeah... I don't think so.


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to dollar tree today, they had some plastic signs out, beware of zombies, dead end cemetary, enter at your own risk, and butcher shop. they also had some corregated posters-wolfman, mummy, godzilla, and king kong. i got one of each.
kmart now has candy corn out, and their garden decor is 70% off. if you want some of their angels, this is the time to snag them.


----------



## Dragonomine

Oh yeah..forgot. Spiderweb bags at AC Moore $1.99


----------



## icemanfred

Hallmark had a cool candy jar. when you open it , one of those "snakes" pops out. I only saw the picture. So I dont know if the "snake" flies out, or as it appeared, was attached.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some ROSS finds today including Dept 56*

Was out for lunch and stopped by two ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS stores. Came away with a few more items for my Witch's kitchen: a tall pyramid shaped bottle with cork ($1.99), a nice wide barrel-shaped bottle with neck and cork ($1.99) (good space for a label), an 11-inch apothocary jar ($4.99), and one of those hollow faux books ($4.99) (this might become a potions book). Also found another large black metal spider leg display for pillar candles or desserts ($4.99) (nice size for pie plates or as a cake stand also). 

They also had more Dept. 56 items. I bought two Dept. 56 ceramic mummy heads* designed to be fitted with pillar candles or votives ($4.99 each, 9 inches tall); the label called them mummy jack-o-lanterns (they're pretty tall and are yellow inside). I saw Dept. 56 bat wings that kids can wear I guess. Almost considered buying to become part of a prop. _There were two wall scones, Dept. 56, that were witches arms holding a torch*. The design incorporated bats (I think they were $14.95)_. More of the Hallow Eve face pumpkins*, some of the smaller ones ($6.99) and also the really tall ones--Joe and Larry ($9.99). They had the Dept. 56 ceramic Devil's Cake Server*. They had the Dept. 56 computer screen huggers* there also--there was a Frankenstein, Witch Hattie, Bones (skeleton) and Fangs (the vampire). Some Dept. 56 witches' hats*.


*You can see alot of these items pictured on Mister Nostalgia's website: Halloween Decorations, Beistle, Dept 56, Bethany Lowe


Didn't see any Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items this trip but glad to see someone else posted that they also have found BW items in their store. This location had all 3 of the Mr. Halloween/Mr. Christmas musical boxes--pumpkin, skull and Frankenstein head. Baking items by Wilton, and lots more decorations. Saw the clear crystal skull I bought at another Ross (battery operated with lights and sound). They also had a number of tombstones.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Shellyfish said:


> By the time they got him to me they had taken him apart at the waist. When I got him home it seemed straightforward enough that the springs go into the holes, but there is a short bungee cord back there too and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to attach it somewhere or if it's something the people at Homegoods put there? It doesn't particularly look like it's part of him, but it could be.
> 
> The second issue is that he has a crack in one ankle. Does anyone have a recommendation for what type of glue would be best for the rigid foam material?
> 
> The third issue is that he didn't come with a CD. I went back had them look for it, and they said they looked all over and he didn't come with one. They credited me back $10 and suggested I buy a sound effects CD. I am just wondering what it sounds like. Am I missing anything?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


The bungee cord goes up between his shoulder blades. There's a silver circle the cord hooks through. The CD isn't anything special, I'm sure you can come up with something better. I doubt I'll use mine. If you'd like I can take a picture of his back and post it.


----------



## kittyvibe

Shellyfish said:


> I have a few questions for the Scaretaker owners out there. I managed to snag one from my HomeGoods a couple of weeks ago, and he looks great, but he has a few issues.
> 
> By the time they got him to me they had taken him apart at the waist. When I got him home it seemed straightforward enough that the springs go into the holes, but there is a short bungee cord back there too and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to attach it somewhere or if it's something the people at Homegoods put there? It doesn't particularly look like it's part of him, but it could be.
> 
> The second issue is that he has a crack in one ankle. Does anyone have a recommendation for what type of glue would be best for the rigid foam material?
> 
> The third issue is that he didn't come with a CD. I went back had them look for it, and they said they looked all over and he didn't come with one. They credited me back $10 and suggested I buy a sound effects CD. I am just wondering what it sounds like. Am I missing anything?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Perhaps I can answer this. Im sure you did this already but did you look in the scaretakers back?
Mine had the cord to plug him into a wall back there along with a manilla envelope with a cd and 
instructions inside. The instructions state that he can be further dissembled by unscrewing the nut bolts 
inside the torso for his arms and if you gently wiggle (back and forth motion) back and forth on his wrists and neck his head and hands 
come off too. 

It advises to do all this gently so you dont strip the foam out but mentions that with adjusting the
arms with unscrewing and screwing back the arms you can get different jittery shaking motions from your scaretaker,
to kinda personalize him. Did you check inside your car in case his envelope fell out from his back? I might venture
to return to the store (again) and ask about a manilla envelope (mine was folded once) in the back area in case it fell out
back there. It possibly could have fallen out in transit which would be poo but I guess is possible since he didnt come in 
a box or anything. 

The bungee cord is supposed to be there and it attaches to the zip tie. The instructions I have say " set the 
torso on top of the legs so that the plastic tube goes over the front guide post and the springs go into the holes in the torso. 
Connect the Bungee cord at the bottom to the black nylon tie (mine is clear zip tie), and to the bolt eye at the top of the torso."

Im not sure what they mean to the bolt eye at the top of the torso. My bungee cord seems to be fine with just hooking up to the zip tie for proper
jittery motion. Theres a caution in this paper that reads- " use care when attaching the hand with lantern so that you 
do not pull down on the arm stripping the square end that holds the arm up. By tightening or loosening the wing-nut that holds the arm you will get slightly different head and jaw movement"

Further down the paper is suggests to pull the cape out over the arms for best look and moving the head forward or
back to change head and jaw movement. Use water based acrylic paints to touch up or personalize your Scaretaker. :3

Oh, and his head is named "Horatio Head". heehee. Thats pretty much all that was on the paper but I might be able to 
scan the paper for ya. Heres the music in cd format youll need a cd burner for "music" to get it playable on your cd or
in your car  I dont think the cd is really usable though, the voice is so deep I dont think realistically anyone
could understand what he was saying in a loud environment, just would hear alot of base. You would be better off getting 
something else if you wanted "talking" but the ambient sounds are pretty good. Footsteps in grass, howling, wind, ect. 


Here is a link for the files in .rar format- Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Yankee Candle*

I visited one today to check out their "Boney Bunch" accessories and candle burners etc! Wow these are very nice! And priced very well! The lady in the store mentioned that the Bride and Groom with the wedding cake is selling fast. They had one set left( not sure how many they actually had previously) and that they are sold out online! These are substantial items. I thought they would be priced much higherLOL! From what I understand the "Boney Bunch" sells very quickly! I got the pirate ghost and the gothic farmers. The organ player was very impressive but I already have a Dept.56 organ player. I may go back for more LOL Btw they have white taper candles that "bleed blood" when burning and melting! oh the four-armed dude looked cool also!

Here's the bride and groom with wedding cake:Yankee Candle - Boney Bunch Wedding Cake Tea Light Holder
Yankee Candle - Boney Bunch Wedding Cake Tea Light Holder


----------



## Tumblindice

Still no luck with a scaretaker. Manager took my name and number and promises to call when it comes in. I am starting to get tired stressing about it. I go by everyday they get a truck... it is getting old but I really want him. LOL


----------



## Shellyfish

Thanks a witch from canada for the video, MrNightmare for the glue advice, bellelostdrake for the bungee instructions, and kittyvibe for the instructions and audio. Between all of you you got me covered, and I thank you. 

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with the audio, but when I download it the .rar file is only 4k and when I expand it consists of 30 files from Track01.cda all the way through Track30.cda and each of these files is 44 bytes.

My guy didn't come with any instructions or CD so all the info is VERY helpful. I found the loop at the top of his back. I'm concerned because the cord is up against his back on the lower part and I think an hour or so of shaking would cause the cord to saw right into him. Here are pics:










The area in the red circle is where it's rubbing. Maybe one of you will be able to tell what's gone awry?










Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## kittyvibe

my bungee has a metal hook and seemed to fall below the foam body, so the only thing touching the body is the cord itself. I dont know if it would be string enough to cut into the foam body, seems pretty rigid. With the music files, they will need to be burned to a music cd to play right unless you have nero. Nero takes some time to load up the file because its converting it to play but if you know how to burn the music thats what came on the cd I was given. A bunch of small short files, but they are about 2 minutes each, and when one is over the next track plays and it must have a loop, I didnt play through them all yet.


----------



## Laredo

Went to Garden Ridge in Tulsa today, where they've had a double aisle of inflatables for a month and nothing else. They have now gotten a lot more Halloween stuff and a double loaded aisle of Autumn/TG stuff. I got some carvable foam pumpkins, a color change led plastic jack o lantern, and a plastic vac form jack o lantern porch light cover (the one I got there last year was blown into the next county during a freak autumn gust front that also felled the main tent at Oktoberfest, causing many injuries and festive legal proceedings). They still had a lot to unbox so I wil go back soon. Still no lemax. They had a good selection of life-size (for a short person) plastic skeletons ( I think you folks call them bluckys) that were 50 bucks. I want a good basic life-size joint skeleton, so I might get one. They also had what looked like the same thing with the parts loose in a black mesh bag, but all of the ones I saw looked like they had a skull and half a set of bones. What is up with that? Anyone know?


----------



## Shellyfish

kittyvibe said:


> my bungee has a metal hook and seemed to fall below the foam body, so the only thing touching the body is the cord itself. I dont know if it would be string enough to cut into the foam body, seems pretty rigid. With the music files, they will need to be burned to a music cd to play right unless you have nero. Nero takes some time to load up the file because its converting it to play but if you know how to burn the music thats what came on the cd I was given. A bunch of small short files, but they are about 2 minutes each, and when one is over the next track plays and it must have a loop, I didnt play through them all yet.


The cord has actually already chipped away a bit of foam. I can just put some duct tape where it's rubbing. I still feel like it's not on the springs right - it's kind of leaning and wonky, but I guess it's supposed to be that way. I'll try burning the tracks. I'm not familiar with that format, but I have several ways to give it a try. I really appreciate you taking the time to upload it. Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## kittyvibe

I put the cd into my car player and it looks like whomever made the cd put the same track on there 30 something times or they messed up and copied only one track multiple times. The link a few posts back that has a video of him actually plays most of the audio, it lasts 2 minutes. The cd in my car kept looping the same audio over and over, so each track was the same audio basically. Try burning the track to a regular cd (.cda's usually wont play on your computer) and see if that works in a player or in your car player.


----------



## Dalloween

For those who find the Scaretaker... I would highly recommend buying a large plastic tote to store him in off-season. I have a number of Gag Studio's props (dracula, werewolf, Moan-eek the maid, etc.) and as cool as they look... they don't wear so well. Over the years mine have chipped and cracked (and paint has flaked off) in storage. I love em, but they require good protective storage containers.


----------



## Lebowski

*Scaretaker CD*



kittyvibe said:


> I put the cd into my car player and it looks like whomever made the cd put the same track on there 30 something times or they messed up and copied only one track multiple times. The link a few posts back that has a video of him actually plays most of the audio, it lasts 2 minutes. The cd in my car kept looping the same audio over and over, so each track was the same audio basically. Try burning the track to a regular cd (.cda's usually wont play on your computer) and see if that works in a player or in your car player.


I picked the the Scaretaker yesterday, my cd is the same as yours. The cd is really worthless.


----------



## bozz

I'm really enjoying following the progress of the ST hunt and I think it deserves its own thread because of popularity alone. Cool item great price and its gotta be the prop of the year so far.This hunt reminds of the fun I had last year chasing Nov. sales tho it was frustrating at times the hunt payed off eventually with major scores. You guys even got me looking for a ST even tho I don't really want or need one not to mention I could spend the cash for more urgent stuff.....ha ! But really if I found one I think I would have to consider getting him and my wife would give me that what heck are you gonna do with that and where did ya get the money ??? Hidden mad money of course and lets keep that our little secret.....


----------



## sambone

Although I do want the Scaretaker in the worst way, it has now become more about the HUNT for me. I think the people still looking for him should check in on this thread and report their location and how their progress is going.
My name is Sam I am obsessed with finding the "Scaretaker"
I live in the Metro Detroit area.
I have left my name and number with several employees at 4 different Homegoods, they all know me when I call.
I am only having problems with employees from one store they are being very rude about the whole thing, sometimes hanging up on me or leaving me on hold for a long time, they seem to have an attitude against halloween.
The other three stores employees have seemed to join the hunt with me, I have a few very cool people looking for me that are also anxiously awaiting his arrival!


----------



## maximpakt

The employees at my store here in Gainesville have all been very friendly and helpful. I have even started a hunt among them by telling them I would buy dinner for whoever found him and held him for me. Still no luck as of today, but they are expecting a large truck of all homegood stuff tomorrow, so I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*HomeGoods... & GEMMY'S at ROSS!!*

Went to HOME GOODS today and the only props out were the flying witch, the really tall witch with staff and ball, and the one-eyed skeleton, all latex based (these were mentioned in earlier posts. Pictures have already been posted of them). I too am not sure that I really want the Scaretaker but for whatever reason I still continue to look for him! Guess I want to see him in person. I love the costume, head, hands and faces. Not impressed with the CD and I would probably make my own and not crazy about the shaking movement. BTW is the shaking continuous? is it motion sensor activated? 

Saw a few new items on the shelves. Told the next truck would be in on Thursday. I have an appointment in the area so will make my pilgrimage to HG tomorrow afterwards. I like to bake cookies, and found a Halloween Linzer Cookie Cutter set for $6. It has 6 cutters: witch's hat, bat, ghost, cat, tombstone and pumpkin. The vintage Boo candy box has been missing from the shelves for a few days now so I think someone bought it. A regret.


I also made my trek to the nearby ROSS and guess what?!! *ROSS has Gemmy yard decoration items.* This is the first time I've seen this at a ROSS and actually the first Gemmy decorations in any store yet. Guys, do not count out Halloween at ROSS. The store had 2 items called "Halloween Combo Pack". It included a battery operated glowing Reaper Screamer (with lit hands and face) or a Zombie Screamer AND a pretty decent resin tombstone!!! The Screamers are not only lit but make sounds or say things. Cost $16.99. I bought the Reaper with the skull face and will open him up in a bit and find some batteries to try him out. I think for the price this is a pretty good deal. 










I started an album on the forum and have a few other items from Ross uploaded there including the other Combo Pack. Halloween Forum - Ghost of Spookie's Album: Halloween Store Items 2009


UPDATE: Screamer takes 3 AA batteries which give him (skull guy at least) a green glow (hands and face). I have a Gemmy 5-6 foot standing reaper that I bought last year and this guy says the same things (not surprised they reused the soundtrack). The sound on mine is nice and clear and loud BTW. Here's his sayings: a) ahhhh, yet another creature of the night approaches; b) oh sorry Halloween just brings out the ghoul in me; c) welcome to my home my little victim, er, I mean my little friends; d) there's something spooky out tonight and I think it's you; e) did you come for a treat or for a trick? Sayings are peppered with groans, ghoulish laughter, etc. 

The tombstone is about 29-30 inches high and feels pretty heavy. I'm guessing its a resin material and seems weighed, it's definitely not a cheap foam tombstone. There are skulls at the bottom with eyes that are red faceted "jewels", not LEDs however. Still if you train a light on the tombstone, the jewels should reflect nicely.

I definitely think this was a worthwhile purchase for me, especially for a pre-halloween sale, and will make a nice edition to my haunt.


----------



## MildAvaholic

WOOHOO!! I saw the sign for the local Spirit Halloween store today. I assume they will be opening in September. Edit-Yep, Labor Day weekend!!


----------



## kittyvibe

Ah I knew I forgot to mention I saw the the Ross groundbreakers but they only had the one "screamer", and I passed him up. If they had the skeleton I would have bought it, it looks cool.


----------



## Tish

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Went to HOME GOODS today and the only props out were the flying witch, the really tall witch with staff and ball, and the one-eyed skeleton, all latex based (these were mentioned in earlier posts. Pictures have already been posted of them). I too am not sure that I really want the Scaretaker but for whatever reason I still continue to look for him! Guess I want to see him in person. I love the costume, head, hands and faces. Not impressed with the CD and I would probably make my own and not crazy about the shaking movement. BTW is the shaking continuous? is it motion sensor activated?
> 
> Saw a few new items on the shelves. Told the next truck would be in on Thursday. I have an appointment in the area so will make my pilgrimage to HG tomorrow afterwards. I like to bake cookies, and found a Halloween Linzer Cookie Cutter set for $6. It has 6 cutters: witch's hat, bat, ghost, cat, tombstone and pumpkin. The vintage Boo candy box has been missing from the shelves for a few days now so I think someone bought it. A regret.
> 
> 
> I also made my trek to the nearby ROSS and guess what?!! *ROSS has Gemmy yard decoration items.* This is the first time I've seen this at a ROSS and actually the first Gemmy decorations in any store yet. Guys, do not count out Halloween at ROSS. The store had 2 items called "Halloween Combo Pack". It included a battery operated glowing Reaper Screamer (with lit hands and face) or a Zombie Screamer AND a pretty decent resin tombstone!!! The Screamers are not only lit but make sounds or say things. Cost $16.99. I bought the Reaper with the skull face and will open him up in a bit and find some batteries to try him out. I think for the price this is a pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started an album on the forum and have a few other items from Ross uploaded there including the other Combo Pack. Halloween Forum - Ghost of Spookie's Album: Halloween Store Items 2009


Oh Spookie. Your posts have got me going on adventures all over the bay area! I went to Home Goods yesterday in Moraga and it was definitely an adventure, got lost, there was some sort of fire and the air was heavy with smoke. Got stuck in traffic on the way home, that Caldecot Tunnel is rough. BUT it was worth it!! Was exciting to see what they had and got a few things. First time at a Home Goods in general and it is a very nice store. Going to check out Ross tomorrow or Friday I think.


----------



## Oasis25

Thanks for heads up on Ross halloween stuff. I knew it I should have went today but I decided turn back to go other store oh well now I may have to go back tomorrow lol!!


----------



## Tish

So, is the Lemax Spookytown stuff still at 20% off sale at Michaels? We are heading there tonight and were probably going to get some if they are not on sale with a 50% off coupon, we were there Saturday and they were on sale but I was hoping they'd go off sale Sunday but didn't see anything about it in the online ad. Anybody know?


----------



## bellelostdrake

Tish said:


> So, is the Lemax Spookytown stuff still at 20% off sale at Michaels? We are heading there tonight and were probably going to get some if they are not on sale with a 50% off coupon, we were there Saturday and they were on sale but I was hoping they'd go off sale Sunday but didn't see anything about it in the online ad. Anybody know?


I was at my Michael's last night and they were 25% off if I remember correctly. However the outdoor items and lighting, etc. were not on sale so you could always use a coupon on one of those.


----------



## bellelostdrake

In addition to Michaels last night, I checked out Ross and saw the items that had been posted already. I also went to Marshalls and they had two endcaps up. There wasn't anything that particularly stood out to me (or I hadn't seen already- they had a lot of similarities to Home Goods), but I took pictures anyway. There were a TON of Yankee Candles and more fall things than Halloween, but hopefully there are more goodies on the way.

Marshalls Halloween pictures by bellelostdrake - Photobucket


----------



## Velvet Vampire

PotteryBarn.com has just put a few Halloween items online. Only 16 items so far, but they are offering free shipping on all of them. There are pumpkins in several mediums...candles, vines, mercury glass, etc. Also the Skull Double-Highballs & Cocktail Shaker are back. I have both of those from last year, and they are very nice. The Spider Web Table Runner is back. There is also a Crow candle, and vintage look black cat paper baskets, sold in a set of 3.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Velvet Vampire for the heads up. I haven't received my newsletter from them yet, but I have done a "halloween" search every few days, hoping someone was tracking the number of times Halloween was requested. So far nothing that I'm ready to order but I've always found stuff there I end up loving.


----------



## whichypoo

Heads Up .. I went into party city yesterday.. they are working on putting up all the halloween ..but it just so happens I was snooping around the box's and found Jason.. dont know how much he will be. But It seems they will be selling him this year..


----------



## tinafromidaho

Spookie, the stuff you said that your reaper says is the same stuff that my different witches say. Maybe they should make some new sound tracks, noone wants a variety of props that all say the same thing.


----------



## msgris

Piggybacking on what Velvet Vampire said, Pottery Barn Kids also has a few things online. Mostly kids' costumes, but also some table top party stuff and countdown calendars and a chandelier.

Oh and if anyone is into Etsy, they have a Halloween Preview gift guide up.


----------



## Oasis25

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Went to HOME GOODS today and the only props out were the flying witch, the really tall witch with staff and ball, and the one-eyed skeleton, all latex based (these were mentioned in earlier posts. Pictures have already been posted of them). I too am not sure that I really want the Scaretaker but for whatever reason I still continue to look for him! Guess I want to see him in person. I love the costume, head, hands and faces. Not impressed with the CD and I would probably make my own and not crazy about the shaking movement. BTW is the shaking continuous? is it motion sensor activated?
> 
> Saw a few new items on the shelves. Told the next truck would be in on Thursday. I have an appointment in the area so will make my pilgrimage to HG tomorrow afterwards. I like to bake cookies, and found a Halloween Linzer Cookie Cutter set for $6. It has 6 cutters: witch's hat, bat, ghost, cat, tombstone and pumpkin. The vintage Boo candy box has been missing from the shelves for a few days now so I think someone bought it. A regret.
> 
> 
> I also made my trek to the nearby ROSS and guess what?!! *ROSS has Gemmy yard decoration items.* This is the first time I've seen this at a ROSS and actually the first Gemmy decorations in any store yet. Guys, do not count out Halloween at ROSS. The store had 2 items called "Halloween Combo Pack". It included a battery operated glowing Reaper Screamer (with lit hands and face) or a Zombie Screamer AND a pretty decent resin tombstone!!! The Screamers are not only lit but make sounds or say things. Cost $16.99. I bought the Reaper with the skull face and will open him up in a bit and find some batteries to try him out. I think for the price this is a pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started an album on the forum and have a few other items from Ross uploaded there including the other Combo Pack. Halloween Forum - Ghost of Spookie's Album: Halloween Store Items 2009
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Screamer takes 3 AA batteries which give him (skull guy at least) a green glow (hands and face). I have a Gemmy 5-6 foot standing reaper that I bought last year and this guy says the same things (not surprised they reused the soundtrack). The sound on mine is nice and clear and loud BTW. Here's his sayings: a) ahhhh, yet another creature of the night approaches; b) oh sorry Halloween just brings out the ghoul in me; c) welcome to my home my little victim, er, I mean my little friends; d) there's something spooky out tonight and I think it's you; e) did you come for a treat or for a trick? Sayings are peppered with groans, ghoulish laughter, etc.
> 
> The tombstone is about 29-30 inches high and feels pretty heavy. I'm guessing its a resin material and seems weighed, it's definitely not a cheap foam tombstone. There are skulls at the bottom with eyes that are red faceted "jewels", not LEDs however. Still if you train a light on the tombstone, the jewels should reflect nicely.
> 
> I definitely think this was a worthwhile purchase for me, especially for a pre-halloween sale, and will make a nice edition to my haunt.


Thanks I went to Ross today and I kept looking everywhere in the store to find the Gemmy Combo Pack and I was dissapointed they didn't have it but on the way out to the door and lo behold they have the Combo Pack with Halloween near the window and I quickly grab it and I got the Skeleton Combo Pack and it was only last one left in the store for $16.99 and that box is totally huge and I love it!! Thanks made me happy today!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

tinafromidaho said:


> Spookie, the stuff you said that your reaper says is the same stuff that my different witches say. Maybe they should make some new sound tracks, noone wants a variety of props that all say the same thing.




I wasn't surprised the reaper screamer ground breaker (skull face) had the same soundtrack as the taller stand up version, but am a bit surprised it extends to witches too. Wonder if the Zombie screamer is also the same. At least the tombstones that come with the reaper and the zombie are different (nothing like identically tombstones too!).

Yeah, that is a bit disappointing and I agree with your comment that no one wants all of their props repeating the same stuff. Gee like the typical haunter only buys one Gemmy product! At least you can turn off the soundtrack if you want. 

Personally I always thought it would be nice to have the soundtrack on a little removable memory card that you could switch out with different sounds or voices. You could always do your own customized one or heck I'm sure a lot of people who don't have the talent or resources would be happy to buy a different sound chip.



Oasis, so glad to hear you were successful finding it! I managed to get it in my trunk, but it was kind of big and heavy. I was looking over the skeleton yesterday and it would be very easy to make him a full size prop too if you added a longer pole and some extra material.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

msgris said:


> Piggybacking on what Velvet Vampire said, Pottery Barn Kids also has a few things online. Mostly kids' costumes, but also some table top party stuff and countdown calendars and a chandelier.
> 
> Oh and if anyone is into Etsy, they have a Halloween Preview gift guide up.




I bought for the first time from Esty last year. Molds for some egyptian amulets from a few sources. Found a lot of nice things Halloween and not there.


----------



## Jen1984

Is there a thread that lists web-sites that I can go to for Holloween merchandise? I'm looking for CHEAP props, etc. I've been to Lillian Vernon and they're not as cheap as I remember them being. I know cheap means low-quality, but that's okay.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jen1984 said:


> Is there a thread that lists web-sites that I can go to for Holloween merchandise? I'm looking for CHEAP props, etc. I've been to Lillian Vernon and they're not as cheap as I remember them being. I know cheap means low-quality, but that's okay.
> 
> Thanks!!



Cheap would probably be a novelty-type site. Oriental Trading falls in that category for me. Always watch their specials and promos (there's free shipping on orders over $49 right now). I'd also check out BuyCostumes. $.99 shipping on orders over $60 right now. Also pay attention to their Clearance and Blowout areas. Both on-line stores change out their offers every so often. It pays to get on their mailing lists for reminders. I've bought from both of them and been pleased.


----------



## bozz

The sound tracks are the same as the Glow-up Ghoul that I got 3 of last year from Big Lots for $ 2.50 each (90 % off Nov. sales). On mine he's 5' tall and the hands look exactly the same. Yeah Gemmy just changes the face,adds a tomb stone and makes it a torso only to change it up a bit and send it out as a new item......really not a bad ideal to save production and R & D cost. They are cool. Oh on mine the face and hands do light up as he speaks and it came with batteries.


----------



## wilbret

I should be a better contributor like in the past, I visit retail stores daily as part of my job...

Sightings you may not have mentioned in the thread already (too many pages to read it all!):

- Costco has costumes out, and they have stuff on shelves ready to be pulled down soon. 
- Babies R Us has costumes out
- Target is starting to pare down the back to school area 
- Noticed cases of HW stuff on garden center racks at Walmart
- Halloween USA put up a "Opening Soon" sign in the window of an old Linens N Things this week....


----------



## kittyvibe

saw the cauldron stirring witch has some in stores now and has a locator to see if any are in your area. Sadly, none for 100 miles around me, but perhaps she is there by you!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Scaretaker Help, Please!*

Hi Kitty, Some advise, please. I got a Scaretaker today, and I can't get him to shake as he should. I've tried loosening and tightening both the bungee, and the wing nuts that hold the shaker mechanism on. But I think my problem is the fan blade. Half of one side of the blade seems to be broken off and missing. It doesn't look like that would be enough to keep him from moving, but I've adjusted everything else, and just can't get good results. Does the blade on your Scaretaker have two full sides, or is part of it missing, too? My first instinct is that my blade must be broken, but wouldn't a broken blade cause more wobbling than a balanced one? I just can't figure out how to make him move. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!!





kittyvibe said:


> Perhaps I can answer this. Im sure you did this already but did you look in the scaretakers back?
> Mine had the cord to plug him into a wall back there along with a manilla envelope with a cd and
> instructions inside. The instructions state that he can be further dissembled by unscrewing the nut bolts
> inside the torso for his arms and if you gently wiggle (back and forth motion) back and forth on his wrists and neck his head and hands
> come off too.
> 
> It advises to do all this gently so you dont strip the foam out but mentions that with adjusting the
> arms with unscrewing and screwing back the arms you can get different jittery shaking motions from your scaretaker,
> to kinda personalize him. Did you check inside your car in case his envelope fell out from his back? I might venture
> to return to the store (again) and ask about a manilla envelope (mine was folded once) in the back area in case it fell out
> back there. It possibly could have fallen out in transit which would be poo but I guess is possible since he didnt come in
> a box or anything.
> 
> The bungee cord is supposed to be there and it attaches to the zip tie. The instructions I have say " set the
> torso on top of the legs so that the plastic tube goes over the front guide post and the springs go into the holes in the torso.
> Connect the Bungee cord at the bottom to the black nylon tie (mine is clear zip tie), and to the bolt eye at the top of the torso."
> 
> Im not sure what they mean to the bolt eye at the top of the torso. My bungee cord seems to be fine with just hooking up to the zip tie for proper
> jittery motion. Theres a caution in this paper that reads- " use care when attaching the hand with lantern so that you
> do not pull down on the arm stripping the square end that holds the arm up. By tightening or loosening the wing-nut that holds the arm you will get slightly different head and jaw movement"
> 
> Further down the paper is suggests to pull the cape out over the arms for best look and moving the head forward or
> back to change head and jaw movement. Use water based acrylic paints to touch up or personalize your Scaretaker. :3
> 
> Oh, and his head is named "Horatio Head". heehee. Thats pretty much all that was on the paper but I might be able to
> scan the paper for ya. Heres the music in cd format youll need a cd burner for "music" to get it playable on your cd or
> in your car  I dont think the cd is really usable though, the voice is so deep I dont think realistically anyone
> could understand what he was saying in a loud environment, just would hear alot of base. You would be better off getting
> something else if you wanted "talking" but the ambient sounds are pretty good. Footsteps in grass, howling, wind, ect.
> 
> 
> Here is a link for the files in .rar format- Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just got back from a Ross:
(NW side of Houston, near Willowbrook Mall for any haunters in the area)

*Had TWO EXTRA LARGE gemmy spirit ball heads that were of a scary old guy including a microphone (but the box was completely in Spanish, so not sure if the actual prop would be in English?). Would be great for hacking a Madam Leota setup... $19.99*

Lots of Halloween aprons, servingwear, cookie cutters etc...

A small bit of Halloween decor - glitter skulls, candle holders, pumpkins.

One set of the build your own graveyard by Gemmy - the light up skelly dude, a few stones...

Hanging decorative wall stuff...

I picked up two table cloths (one clearance that looked like really thick burlap but in black: $2.50, one black/orange JoL and spiderweb one: $8.50) and two pillows (one had a haunted castle with a full moon, one with JoLs - all in embroidery- $6 each).


----------



## Oasis25

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just got back from a Ross:
> (NW side of Houston, near Willowbrook Mall for any haunters in the area)
> 
> *Had TWO EXTRA LARGE gemmy magic ball heads that were of a scary old guy including a microphone (does the standard phrasing, but the box was completely in Spanish, so not sure if the actual prop would be in English?). Would be great for hacking a Madam Leota setup... $19.99*
> 
> Lots of Halloween aprons, servingwear, cookie cutters etc...
> 
> A small bit of Halloween decor - glitter skulls, candle holders, pumpkins.
> 
> One set of the build your own graveyard by Gemmy - the light up skelly dude, a few stones...
> 
> Hanging decorative wall stuff...
> 
> I picked up two table cloths (one clearance that looked like really thick burlap but in black: $2.50, one black/orange JoL and spiderweb one: $8.50) and two pillows (one had a haunted castle with a full moon, one with JoLs - all in embroidery- $6 each).


Ohh man I didn't see the Gemmy Spirit Ball at Ross. But I got the Graveyard Skeleton light up. I may have to go to second Ross tomorrow to find Extra large Spirit Ball that is pretty cheap for $20 bucks. Thanks for heads up!!


----------



## Deadna

My husband said Menards had begun putting halloween out. 
I got my serial killer shower curtain from Wal-Mart(sitetostore) in today...it is cool! It plays the theme from Psycho with a woman's blood curdling scream added in and is motion/sound activated. The sound box is removable so it could be added to another prop later!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Oasis25 said:


> Ohh man I didn't see the Gemmy Spirit Ball at Ross. But I got the Graveyard Skeleton light up. I may have to go to second Ross tomorrow to find Extra large Spirit Ball that is pretty cheap for $20 bucks. Thanks for heads up!!


*
Found the pic:
Gemmy Fortune Teller Spirit Ball Head

Apparently this was a Costco exclusive and includes a remote and microphone. I've never seen this one before. The box I saw was ALL spanish tho...*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Frankie's Girl, thanks for the heads up on the giant Gemmy Spirit Ball at ROSS. After reading your post, I headed over there after dinner and my local store had 2 spirit balls (packaging in Spanish also) & it does come with a microphone. I haven't opened mine up yet but will tomorrow. 

I was curious about the language also, but I took a chance on it figuring it could either be returned or hacked for the price (which at some point I will probably do anyway). The guy definitely needs to be made spookier, right now he reminds me of a bleary eyed Merv Griffin evil twin. Hey, just realized that Merv passed away in 2007.... maybe he does speak from beyond through the Spirit Ball.



















They also had 3 of the Gemmy Halloween Combo Packs (1 zombie and 2 reaper skeletons). So it does seem that the stores do get multiples of some of the items. 

Pretty much saw what you did at yours. I did see a nice Dept. 56 Frankenstein plate and was going to pick it up ($1.99) but forgot about it after seeing the Spirit Ball and hope the plate will still be there tomorrow. 

BTW all of the halloween mdse at my local ROSS' has now moved to the front of the store and took up a few racks.


Regarding the ROSS white-headed Spirit Ball, here's two posts made in 2006 about it when it was being sold at Costco.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/324190-post11.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/327142-post3.html

Sounds like quite a deal from ROSS.


----------



## kittyvibe

Velvet Vampire said:


> Hi Kitty, Some advise, please. I got a Scaretaker today, and I can't get him to shake as he should. I've tried loosening and tightening both the bungee, and the wing nuts that hold the shaker mechanism on. But I think my problem is the fan blade. Half of one side of the blade seems to be broken off and missing. It doesn't look like that would be enough to keep him from moving, but I've adjusted everything else, and just can't get good results. Does the blade on your Scaretaker have two full sides, or is part of it missing, too? My first instinct is that my blade must be broken, but wouldn't a broken blade cause more wobbling than a balanced one? I just can't figure out how to make him move.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!!


Gratz on your Scaretaker :3 Sorry to hear hes not wobbling right. To be honest, I didnt plug him in so I never fiddled with the shaking part. Mostly because I liked him better just standing there. I put mine in my aunts storage right away so my memory of my blade is a little fuzzy. I want to say mine has what your has, what looks like half a blade, one side looked heavier (with a bolt of some sort?). Is your mechanism at least turning on? Sorry if I missed that >< I imagined when it was turned on the blade whacked the springs or something inside there to make him shake, or just the momentum of the propeller makes him shake (the heavy part on the rotating fan) causes enough wobble to make the whole piece shake. Can you post a picture, and maybe we can get someone else who has theirs in their possession to take pics of the innerds of theirs so we can compare? I might get this problem later too if I wanted to make mine wobble. It would be nice to get an indefinite wobble answer hehe.


----------



## malibuman

I was at Lowe's today and noticed that they had a bunch of different Halloween Doormats. I thought at least it's a start.


----------



## yitianjue

i like that ,it makes feel so good


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ROSS Spirit Ball--White Haired Guy Update*

_I love this thing!_ Opened him up this morning and he actually doesn't look as much like Merv as the above picture on the Gemmy box. His white hair kind of stands up and is pretty full. He's got great definition on his facial features and has these haunting yellow/green eyes. His face is animated when he talks for a more realistic look. The spirit ball is about 14 inches in diameter and his head is pretty life size. The ball has attachable legs to raise it up from the tabletop. I'll post a pic later of the actual product.

As was mentioned previously, the ROSS packaging on this Gemmy product (copyrighted 2005) is all in Spanish. There are instructions in both English and Spanish inside however, and his pre-recorded audio tracks are in English. There is a mic and remote control included. It also comes with an A/C adapter and a 9V battery for the Mic. If you want to run him on batteries, it takes 6 AA. The White Haired Guy is COOL. Good sound quality. I just love him. So far my favorite item this halloween. And I loved the price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*BIG LOTS! - Summer Clearance 50%*

Just got my email saying summer clearance items are now 50%. Includes statutes (think tombstone ornaments), and garden edging material (think fence topping material for a more ornate fence).


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Grandin Road has Free Shipping site wide from today through August 17. Halloween is their new homepage theme. I haven't had a chance to check to see if they are still adding new items.

From the email: "Free shipping offer applies to standard shipping charges. Excludes truck, in-home, oversized and expedited delivery charges. This offer expires on 8/17/09 and is not valid with other promotional offers or on previous purchases. To order, please use Promotional Keycode: XXW24604."


----------



## Haunter

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The guy definitely needs to be made spookier, right now he reminds me of a bleary eyed Merv Griffin evil twin. Hey, just realized that Merv passed away in 2007.... maybe he does speak from beyond through the Spirit Ball.


A Merv Griffin spirit ball!! LOL That's exactly what it looks like!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Help! Scaretaker Won't Shake*

Thanks. He is fantastic just standing there, but I really want mine to move. I've attached a photo of the mechanism, including my blade. It isn't long enough to whack the springs. The motor works, although it's a little loud. He does vibrate pretty good from the waist down, but not enough to move his head, or Horatio's. I've also noticed that the pin the blade spins on seems to be a little bit bent. I've played with the tightness of the wing bolts, and the bungee. I just don't know what his problem could be.... :-( If anyone else has a working Scaretaker, does anything in this picture look wrong? Any suggestions would be *greatly* appreciated. 
Thanks to all....




kittyvibe said:


> Gratz on your Scaretaker :3 Sorry to hear hes not wobbling right. To be honest, I didnt plug him in so I never fiddled with the shaking part. Mostly because I liked him better just standing there. I put mine in my aunts storage right away so my memory of my blade is a little fuzzy. I want to say mine has what your has, what looks like half a blade, one side looked heavier (with a bolt of some sort?). Is your mechanism at least turning on? Sorry if I missed that >< I imagined when it was turned on the blade whacked the springs or something inside there to make him shake, or just the momentum of the propeller makes him shake (the heavy part on the rotating fan) causes enough wobble to make the whole piece shake. Can you post a picture, and maybe we can get someone else who has theirs in their possession to take pics of the innerds of theirs so we can compare? I might get this problem later too if I wanted to make mine wobble. It would be nice to get an indefinite wobble answer hehe.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

I just got an answer as to why my Scaretaker won't boogie. The fan should have two blades, and one side is weighted. On mine, the weighted counterbalance broke off, so he won't wobble. So I'm getting a new fan blade. Yay! Thanks for your info, Kitty, I hadn't even thought about a possible weight on one side of that blade. I've been going nuts trying to figure out how to fix him.


----------



## halinar

I just got back from Michaels (snagging another light and sound machine) and they were putting out Christmas stuff already! Gak! Get that away from my holiday!!!


----------



## Johnson724

What kind of light sound machine did you get?


----------



## 22606

Haunter said:


> A Merv Griffin spirit ball!! LOL That's exactly what it looks like!


Yeah, it sure does...


----------



## kittyvibe

Velvet Vampire said:


> I just got an answer as to why my Scaretaker won't boogie. The fan should have two blades, and one side is weighted. On mine, the weighted counterbalance broke off, so he won't wobble. So I'm getting a new fan blade. Yay! Thanks for your info, Kitty, I hadn't even thought about a possible weight on one side of that blade. I've been going nuts trying to figure out how to fix him.


woowoo! I thought it might be the counterwight, sorry I didnt know how to explain that better hehe. At least we got it figured out now


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Yes, we did. Thanks again. I can't wait to see him do his thang. lol
You know, I have the Count, also, and I thought the detailing on him was incredible. But sitting side by side, the Scaretaker blows him away! He is truly outstanding. 



kittyvibe said:


> woowoo! I thought it might be the counterwight, sorry I didnt know how to explain that better hehe. At least we got it figured out now


----------



## Oasis25

halinar said:


> I just got back from Michaels (snagging another light and sound machine) and they were putting out Christmas stuff already! Gak! Get that away from my holiday!!!


The light and sound machine is that what you are talking about Strobe lights right?? I know they have white LED strobe lights with sounds or Purple LED strobe lights. I got my Purple LED strobe light this year and I have white LED strobe lights last year these are awesome piece and I have soo many of that and never have enought. I put everywhere in the stairways it is awesome!!


----------



## a witch from canada

*Homesense / winners store (Quebec CAnada)*

here are all my recent purchases since from last weekend :
dept 56 pumpkin cider server
large ceramc black urn
3 potion bottles (2 are musical globe)
a resin cauldron
a large tall cat (made with metal meshing with glitter)
2 large witch boots 
2 smaller witch shoes


----------



## Oasis25

I love the green potions and I saw them many times at Marshalls or Homegoods and I have been wanting them everyone of the potions made. These are awesome piece. I notice one of the potion you don't have is the movable brains in potion. They have four styles you have all three except one is brain with movable lol.


----------



## a witch from canada

Oasis25 said:


> I love the green potions and I saw them many times at Marshalls or Homegoods and I have been wanting them everyone of the potions made. These are awesome piece. I notice one of the potion you don't have is the movable brains in potion. They have four styles you have all three except one is brain with movable lol.


i saw the brain that moves but didnt like it as much as the other one that didnt  .... 

when i saw the uge boots and cats today i just could not resist them , their was an owl too but i had to be resonable as weel


----------



## Effie

I found these fences at Big Lots -- they are clearance items from the summer but I think they look very Halloweeney -- normally $10 they are half off -- there are 8 pieces in the pack, each piece is 25" wide and 14.96" high -- for a total of 16.67 feet per pack! I think they look nice and gothic and will be perfect to outline grave plots in the cemetery . . .


----------



## OpenTrackRacer

One of the HomeGoods stores in my area had three Scaretakers at one point but none right now. I'll be burning up the phone checked next week!

Does anyone know the office name for this item? Is it really Scaretaker? One of the HomeGoods stores chose "Tall Dark and Gruesome" as a nickname!

Thanks!


----------



## kittyvibe

Effie said:


> I found these fences at Big Lots -- they are clearance items from the summer but I think they look very Halloweeney -- normally $10 they are half off -- there are 8 pieces in the pack, each piece is 25" wide and 14.96" high -- for a total of 16.67 feet per pack! I think they look nice and gothic and will be perfect to outline grave plots in the cemetery . . .


I saw these a few weeks ago and was thisclose to buying them, but there was only one package and I said to myself that I would have wanted at least 3 packs, so I put them back.


----------



## Oasis25

I went to Marshalls/Homegoods they finally put more alots of Halloween and Thanksgiving Decor!! I have a feeling Scaretaker might be there really soon like this week. I was disspointed they are out of stock of Green Potion Eyes or Brain Globe. WOW they sell out fast but it is not even October yet!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When BIG LOTS had their 20 or 25% markdown on summer, I saw that same fencing but I bought a different design (each was a 4 foot section) of an edging material that was black in design and had a jagged kind of edge to push into the ground. The top of the edging had an interesting design. Think each 4 ft length ended up costing me $2.80. Since it was black in color already I figured I wouldn't have to paint it and if I constructed my fence frame with wood and foamboard, I might even be able to just push the edging material straight into the foam for a quick fence topper. Not sure what construction route I'll go yet. Like you kittyvibe, I looked at what material was most available for the longest length of fencing I might need. This particular style seemed to be my best bet. Hope it works out well.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I bought 4 packs of the greenish garden fencing from big lots earlier this summer. I'll have to check if they still have some packs with the clearance. 

I didn't like the strobes at michaels, because there isn't a way to turn off the sound. I thought it was annoying.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Still nothing yet at our local Target...I'm disappointed! Come on, Target, let's go!

WalMart is getting slightly more Halloween-ey.


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General has started marking down the garden stuff and putting up halloween.


----------



## Deadna

Not sure exactly how to post more than one pic so I hope this works. The spider is over 26" across and is 3 dollars. The chain is plastic and every other link comes apart,it is 6 feet for $3.50.
I also picked up an indoor /outdoor wireless speaker set that can be connected to tv,stereo,mp3,ipod,computer,laptop from CVS Pharmacy. It was 50 bucks marked down to $12.50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









9391[/IMG]


----------



## Mrs.Lovett

Went to Dollar Tree today, and they had a fair amount of Halloween things out. (Skulls, skeletongarland, small headsones, mini snowglobes.) I bought one of the black birds, I hadda pick through 'em but I found a good one.


----------



## Halloweenhead

I've only been to a couple of stores this year but they have proved to be extremely disappointing for me. 

We have a Ben Franklin craft and art supply store here which also sells very nice Halloween items. They usually have a big display right when you walk in and all kinds of things to choose from. This year, the display has been moved to almost the back of the store and there's nothing even worth buying. I was very let down. 

I also went to one of the Hallmark stores here which always has a very nice selection of things. Wow, it's horrible this year. I really hope next year is better. At least I already have quite a lot of nice things, but it's always fun to look at the new stuff!


----------



## halinar

Oasis25 said:


> The light and sound machine is that what you are talking about Strobe lights right?? I know they have white LED strobe lights with sounds or Purple LED strobe lights. I got my Purple LED strobe light this year and I have white LED strobe lights last year these are awesome piece and I have soo many of that and never have enought. I put everywhere in the stairways it is awesome!!



Yeah, picked up 2 so far. Might have to try and snag a few more since they are disappearing pretty quickly. Not bad at $4.50 each. I can shove them in my bushes away from my main display just to add more sounds and sight to my whole yard pretty easily.


----------



## tinafromidaho

A friend just called me to tell me that our Boise CostCo has a giant bat with an 8 foot wing span and glowing eyes for about $29.00. Now I'm going to have to go to CostCo tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Rikki

No way! I want a giant bat! But we don't have Costco stores around here.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oooh Im going right now!*


----------



## Tish

Aw I was at Costco Thursday and didn't see anything yet!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oooh Im going right now!*



Post pics please! I'm looking at a 4-foot section of fencing right now and can't imagine where I'd hang an 8-foot wide bat. I'm dying to see him though. Costco usually gets a few high quality looking props in. Their giant spider last year with the glowing eyes was really cool. Glad to see something Halloween is coming in even though Costco's staff is always clueless about halloween.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

What's with all the debbie downers? 

We're in the middle of august people. I expect a bigger selection of items the closer we get. You can't possibly expect there to be our only options out at this point.


----------



## HallowedLunch

Went to Homegoods, and got some things, and pumpkin coffee . No Scarekeeper there though.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

In case anybody missed it, i posted a michaels coupon in the michaels thread.


----------



## Dragonomine

AmFatallyYours said:


> In case anybody missed it, i posted a michaels coupon in the michaels thread.


Cool! I need some clay! Like.. a lot lol


----------



## tinafromidaho

Went to Ross and got the skeleton guy with the tombstone and a nice little flamess candle that has a spiderweb on it and makes spooky sounds. 
Went to Costco and bought the bat, almost looks like a werewolf with wings. I was not that overly impressed with it, but my friend that saw it and called and told me about loved it and immediatley thought to call me and tell me about it so I didn't want her to think I wasn't grateful for her keeping an eye out for me so I bought it so she could see it in my yard. What a freak I am.
Costco didn't have any halloween stuff out other than the bats and some ornaments. It was way in the back on an end cap across from some hot dogs.
Also picked up a new fog machine at a yard sale fro $5 bucks


----------



## Si-cotik

Party America has been putting up some of their things slowly but surely. Everytime i go to see they have more put up.


----------



## Vancouver

Was at micheals and home sense in the vancouver area, both are now stocked...nothing too spectacular unless u are a novice haunter...there was a cool hologram tombstone in Michaels, bit expensive at $40, could be very reasonable if u use the 50% off coupon

Was hoping to find the scaretaker that was posted from the US homegoods (thinking that they might have been affiliated, which is not the case i was told).
I ended up buyn a couple nice gargoyles at home sense for $13 a piece


----------



## sweet&sinister

Vancouver said:


> Was at micheals and home sense in the vancouver area, both are now stocked...nothing too spectacular unless u are a novice haunter...there was a cool hologram tombstone in Michaels, bit expensive at $40, could be very reasonable if u use the 50% off coupon
> 
> Was hoping to find the scaretaker that was posted from the US homegoods (thinking that they might have been affiliated, which is not the case i was told).
> I ended up buyn a couple nice gargoyles at home sense for $13 a piece


You might still want to keep an eye out at your Home Sense store because some of the pictures I've seen posted are the same things I've seen at our Home Goods.


----------



## Bubbels

Savers was pulling out its stuff tonight. Generally about 90% costume stuff and odds and ends props. Good source for foam heads!


----------



## hallorenescene

after all the goods shown at big lots on this forum, i drove to rochester minn [2 hrs] to a big lots. they had very little out. i found their plan o gram sitting around so i peeked. there was a mesh witch with orange lights i really wanted, so i explained to the cashier i was from a ways off and would there be a chance there would be one not put out yet. she was real nice and called someone but they said what they had so far was out. they said they get a truck in every thurs and check back then. well, kind of a long way to drive to check back in. maybe we'll get one like that around here when they finally start putting out stuff. i did pick up a lighted bush path finder i like real well. it will fit in with my decor perfect this year. the cashier turned out to be a halloween enthusiest herself. i gave her this forum and told her to check us out. she didn't act real interested but took the address. a witch from canada, i love the mesh items you posted. they would so fit into my theme this year. were they expensive?


----------



## malibuman

Well, I went to my local Big Lots yesterday and they had nothing Halloween at all.


----------



## Bubbels

If you drove 2 hours east or south to rochester, then you may want to try st cloud. Let me know if that is in your driving radius and I will check tommorow.


----------



## hallorenescene

i've heard of st cloud, have you heard of mason city iowa? we are south of rochester. i hearld from a small town by mason city. we did a search in google to see where big lots were located. when we saw one in rochester we figured since it was such a big area it would be a good place to check out. it had pretty much on the plan o gram what has been displayed here on the forum. too bad they didn't have much out. they did have a cool draculas pub sign, but it wouldn't be fitting my witch theme this year so i passed it up. that is an item i might more or less try to snag on an after halloween sale. we had a fun day just driving there. not often i get a weekend off from work.

p.s. they had halloween stuff in 2 different areas. we almost missed the one area. make sure you scope out the whole store so you don't miss stuff.


----------



## halloween71

I s micheals carrying any gemmy life size animation this year?


----------



## Vancouver

sweet&sinister said:


> You might still want to keep an eye out at your Home Sense store because some of the pictures I've seen posted are the same things I've seen at our Home Goods.


Thx SS, i thought that would be considering the similar name & same general product they sell


----------



## Johnson724

Our Party City has begun putting Halloween stuff out. Mainly party supplies but they had a whole lot of boxes set to be unpacked in the back of the store.


----------



## Bubbels

hallorenescene said:


> i've heard of st cloud, have you heard of mason city iowa? we are south of rochester. i hearld from a small town by mason city. we did a search in google to see where big lots were located. when we saw one in rochester we figured since it was such a big area it would be a good place to check out. it had pretty much on the plan o gram what has been displayed here on the forum. too bad they didn't have much out. they did have a cool draculas pub sign, but it wouldn't be fitting my witch theme this year so i passed it up. that is an item i might more or less try to snag on an after halloween sale. we had a fun day just driving there. not often i get a weekend off from work.
> 
> p.s. they had halloween stuff in 2 different areas. we almost missed the one area. make sure you scope out the whole store so you don't miss stuff.


Yes I know where Mason City is. A bit of a drive to St Cloud. St Cloud is comparable to size of Rochester. I think it just came down to the luck of the draw for you!


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Frankie's Girl, thanks for the heads up on the giant Gemmy Spirit Ball at ROSS. After reading your post, I headed over there after dinner and my local store had 2 spirit balls (packaging in Spanish also) & it does come with a microphone. I haven't opened mine up yet but will tomorrow.
> 
> I was curious about the language also, but I took a chance on it figuring it could either be returned or hacked for the price (which at some point I will probably do anyway). The guy definitely needs to be made spookier, right now he reminds me of a bleary eyed Merv Griffin evil twin. Hey, just realized that Merv passed away in 2007.... maybe he does speak from beyond through the Spirit Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had 3 of the Gemmy Halloween Combo Packs (1 zombie and 2 reaper skeletons). So it does seem that the stores do get multiples of some of the items.
> 
> Pretty much saw what you did at yours. I did see a nice Dept. 56 Frankenstein plate and was going to pick it up ($1.99) but forgot about it after seeing the Spirit Ball and hope the plate will still be there tomorrow.
> 
> BTW all of the halloween mdse at my local ROSS' has now moved to the front of the store and took up a few racks.
> 
> 
> Regarding the ROSS white-headed Spirit Ball, here's two posts made in 2006 about it when it was being sold at Costco.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/324190-post11.html
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/327142-post3.html
> 
> Sounds like quite a deal from ROSS.


So I just bought this item from Ross as well and love it! My kids 5 and 3 love it too because using the microphone they can "talk" through the crystal ball and it actually works from a good distance away. I was thinking at Halloween we can have it under our covered porch and tell the trick or treaters things as they approach from inside our house!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Addicted2Boo said:


> So I just bought this item from Ross as well and love it! My kids 5 and 3 love it too because using the microphone they can "talk" through the crystal ball and it actually works from a good distance away. I was thinking at Halloween we can have it under our covered porch and tell the trick or treaters things as they approach from inside our house!



I haven't figured out yet how I'm going to use my spirit ball this year (BTW the head is the same head as Gemmy's full size prop, Dr. Shivers, the guy in the lab coat, I believe). I'm thinking if I try to do the voice over the microphone I'm going to try a voice changer or something because I can't sound that scary or deep voiced. My husband probably would be happy being the voice from the comforts inside the house (or the gargage) but he'd need to see as they approach and hear the kids. We do have a remote computer camera we could use but that only takes care of visual and not the audio. I need a baby monitor or something like that I guess. Any other ideas? I'm going to make a post under the props section since those guys there are pretty clever with this kind of stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

i have a gemmy witch that i can use a microphone with. you can talk from quite a distance away. i love her. i did purchase a baby monitor and plant behind the witch. although i can't see the kids, i can hear the kids. it freaks them out when the witch answers. i usually have a guide along with the kids so they can kind of clue me in as well. like they might say, will you quit tapping your foot, and then i might quick lib in, oh you know me well and that tapping is so annoying me. it can be real fun. but i agree, get other members ideas as well. there might be an even better way. 
bubbels, thanks for the offer, very nice. maybe when things start clearancing out and if i have the time and money i'll hit that way. maybe.... i did get the lighted pathway and love it and we had a very enjoyable ride and quality time, my daughter, grandson and i, it was still a worthwhile trip. is there more than one big lots there? what other stores are there? 
i missed out on this witch last year, i really like her, has anyone seen any like this around this year
i really like her face


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I haven't figured out yet how I'm going to use my spirit ball this year (BTW the head is the same head as Gemmy's full size prop, Dr. Shivers, the guy in the lab coat, I believe). I'm thinking if I try to do the voice over the microphone I'm going to try a voice changer or something because I can't sound that scary or deep voiced. My husband probably would be happy being the voice from the comforts inside the house (or the gargage) but he'd need to see as they approach and hear the kids. We do have a remote computer camera we could use but that only takes care of visual and not the audio. I need a baby monitor or something like that I guess. Any other ideas? I'm going to make a post under the props section since those guys there are pretty clever with this kind of stuff.


Im having some issues with mine, I made a post about it in the prop section- do we have a "help" area or did I place it in the right spot? So far, it looks like no one knows what to do about my dilemma hehe. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...emmy-old-guy-dr-shivers-face-spirit-ball.html


----------



## tinafromidaho

Bubbels said:


> Savers was pulling out its stuff tonight. Generally about 90% costume stuff and odds and ends props. Good source for foam heads!


I do dearly love savers


----------



## tinafromidaho

*Walgreens has Candy*

I was in walgreens yesterday and they were stocking the shelves with Halloween Candy. I looked for somethng I got there last year, these cute little hershey bars that looked like tombstones but didn't find them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

tinafromidaho said:


> I was in walgreens yesterday and they were stocking the shelves with Halloween Candy. I looked for somethng I got there last year, these cute little hershey bars that looked like tombstones but didn't find them.



Last year Wal-mart carried these also. Maybe they will get them back in and it's just too early to be looking. Not many stores have their halloween candy out yet in my area.


----------



## 22606

halloween71 said:


> Is micheals carrying any gemmy life size animation this year?


Nope. They have ones from what I'm assuming is their own brand this time around, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, since they cost much less. 

Their skeleton butler's voice kind of sounds like Patrick Stewart, who voices Avery Bullock on _American Dad_ and played Capt. Picard on _Star Trek:TNG_, which I find amusing


----------



## dustin2dust

You are forgetting Professor X in the X Men! 



Garthgoyle said:


> Their skeleton butler's voice kind of sounds like Patrick Stewart, who voices Avery Bullock on _American Dad_ and played Capt. Picard on _Star Trek:TNG_, which I find amusing


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

dustin2dust said:


> You are forgetting Professor X in the X Men!


Patrick Stewart also played Scrooge in "A Christmas Carol" The butler looks like an undead Scrooge, with the Hat and suit. LOL


----------



## LT Scare

AmFatallyYours said:


> In case anybody missed it, i posted a michaels coupon in the michaels thread.


Very cool. 

This year Michaels has a new version of the Gemmy witch. She has the same face as in the past, but the mouth does not move and the backlit, flashing eyes are stationary. The head also moves right to left. There is no other movement. She is holding a bag for candy. Michael's price is $49. They honor the Jo-Anne's 40% coupon on non-sale items, so time it right and she's $30.

Some humanitarian is offering this Gemmy for $159.00!!! on ebay. I sent him a nasty email asking him if really expected that anyone who plugged this witch in at home would be satisfied with their purchase. 

Idiot.


----------



## Tumblindice

Still looking for that elusive Scaretaker, if does not come in next week, I am done with the hunt.


----------



## kUITSUKU

Hey guys, just dropping in because I found a $5 gargoyle halloween decoration in ROSS today. It's at least 15 inches high, not bad at all for $5! They also had some really nice halloween pillows for cheap.
I think I saw a sparkly skull too, but with a bow. It looked awful.

I went to a $5 store last week and stocked up on their cheap decorations. Lots of signs, plastic weapons with fake blood in them, skeleton decorations, and the little black crows. Michaels had the exact same skeleton decorations but $5 more!


----------



## sambone

Tumblinedice...Dont give up the Hunt, I called another Homegoods this past Friday, It was the 5th store in the Metro Detroit area, and one I havent called before, THEY HAD HIM! I was stuck home with two kids and a baby, so I called my wife, she left work and got him for me, she opened up a credit card and saved 10% as well. I am guessing the other 4 stores in the Detroit area will be getting him this week.
The Scaretaker is a truely amazing prop, this price will be the best deal of the 2009 season.
Hang in there, your persistence will pay off!
You will be next!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Very nice! Congrats!

My dollar tree has gotten in more. There are several signs, but they're very thin plastic. They look and feel cheap.


----------



## maximpakt

I hear ya, I was getting burnt out on the hunt as well. A couple of the employees have my number and said they will call if they see one, but im not running in and calling all the time like I was.



Tumblindice said:


> Still looking for that elusive Scaretaker, if does not come in next week, I am done with the hunt.


----------



## Oasis25

Well I went to Lowes today and they weren't out but I saw Halloween boxes were on the high shelf and they are 

Airblown Hot ROD Hearse
Airblown Ghost
Airblown Pumpkin
Airblown Monster
Life-size Cloaked Reaper theres four of them
Animated Skeleton Head
Animated Halloween Rock

I did not see the Life-size Witch stirring pot. But however I see one brown box and I couldn't read what it was in.


----------



## LT Scare

Oasis25 said:


> Well I went to Lowes today and they weren't out but I saw Halloween boxes were on the high shelf and they are
> 
> Airblown Hot ROD Hearse
> Airblown Ghost
> Airblown Pumpkin
> Airblown Monster
> Life-size Cloaked Reaper theres four of them
> Animated Skeleton Head
> Animated Halloween Rock
> 
> I did not see the Life-size Witch stirring pot. But however I see one brown box and I couldn't read what it was in.



Was the reaper the one with the lantern or the one that spreads his chest showing the souls?


----------



## kittyvibe

I called around my homegoods just now and no scaretakers but one place had what she described as a standing witch, kinda like how the wizard of OZ looks but no green skin, and holding a crystal call, she was $100. There was a hanginf witch not sure about skin color but she said was huge, for $119 and another witch, Im assuming the one theres a pic of in the forum (the large standing green faced one) with staff, for $100. I really wish to know what the skin colored witch looks like but I cant go to get it tonight, its in the next city, so Ill try my luck tomorrow after work. They wouldnt hold it for me or let me purchse it over the phone so well see. If anyone has seen anything like described and have a pic I would love to see it. Also they had the skeleton, Im assuming the one eyed one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went in DOLLAR TREE and BIG LOTS! today. Haven't been in either for a few weeks. 

Our little DT finally had the body parts in stock and I picked up a hand and a foot. I thought they were pretty nice. I'll go back for more but first wanted to see what they were like and figure out how I might use them. Both would work well for prop building too (when you add clothes and just the hand or foot is showing. Figure a little velco would work to attach--the plastic on the body parts is pretty hard and stiff. 'Course they could also be repainted too to fit the scene.). I stopped in a second DT and they pretty much had the same stuff as the first. I did see on a lone shelf some of the bone packages (3 plastic bones with ball joints for $1) that DT had last year. I'm thinking they haven't been put out yet. Both stores had the "alien" skulls. I sure wish they would come out with another design. These guys creep me out and not in a good way!

Last stop was at a BIG LOTS!. Only one row halloween out. Lots of school stuff still occupying the shelves. Summer at 50%, and no bridge that I saw. Gardening was still at 30%--in case you are looking for fence topper material.

I did buy 2 items from BL--the Dracula pub sign ($15). They only had 4 left and I was afraid that might be it all they had. I thought it looked pretty nice. I think this will be a favorite sign of mine throughout the years. Also picked up a Haunted Hedge device ($10). It's this can-shaped device that shakes quite violently and has eyes attached to it. Principle is that you plant this into your hedge and when a loud noise activates it, the red eyes light up, it growls for a bit, and during this it shakes. If properly attached to your bush it would definitely shake the branches. I think this has been out for a year or so. It takes 4 AA alkaline batteries. I was impressed by the shaking and while I was standing there deciding how I might use this, two kids and their parents came up and they hit the "try me" button and laughed and giggled and walked away with 2 of them. I couldn't pass it up either. I may go back and buy a few more. Aside from the shaking bush idea I thought it might actually work for some Monster-in-the-Box type of DIY prop.

I saw the wire ghost prop previously mentioned, only 2 of those left on the shelf. Tempted but passed this trip.



*UPDATED PHOTOS IN MY ALBUM: Halloween Forum - Ghost of Spookie's Album: Halloween Store Items 2009.

*


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Tumblindice said:


> Still looking for that elusive Scaretaker, if does not come in next week, I am done with the hunt.



Remember it's only August, there's still a chance


----------



## Howlatthemoon

My Tuesday Morning and Ross stores are skimpy on Halloween. I'm hoping that as soon as the back to school period is over with, there will be MORE HALLOWEEN!

My Homegoods seems to be getting hit hard but I do see new stuff every few days.


----------



## maximpakt

Im pretty sure its the one with the lantern



LT Scare said:


> Was the reaper the one with the lantern or the one that spreads his chest showing the souls?


----------



## Oasis25

LT Scare said:


> Was the reaper the one with the lantern or the one that spreads his chest showing the souls?


It is the Reaper with the lantern!


----------



## jimf

Menards was putting out there halloween stuff today. They had a new fogger out that the head would move right to left. with a remote control (400 watts) .


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Hallmark & Colonial Candle*

Hallmark.com has just added their Halloween offerings. Let me just say....pffffttttt! It looks to be all cutesy. Maybe there will be something better in stores? I keep hoping they will do another collection similar to the Hauntington Giftware/Serveware they had a few years back. Some of that stuff was pretty cool. 

ColonialCandle.com also has 5 pages of Halloween. A lot of black candles & candleholders. Some Gothic-inspired pieces, and some really nice vintage inspired Halloween. I like the Mortar & Pestle Treat Bowl. The same company that makes the Treat Bowl (Midwest of Cannon Falls) also makes a great Skull Canister Set. Has anyone seen it for sale anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## sambone

Hello Kittyvibe, i dont recall any pictures of the lifesize witches at homegoods, Is there a picture somewhere of the witch holding the crystal ball for $100? I have been calling like a madman for the scaretaker, I finally got him last friday, some of the employees at some stores gave me the impression they were expecting more lifesize items, If I see anything lifesize and different from the scaretaker in the metro detroit area I will definitely post pictures


----------



## hallorenescene

velvet, i think those canisters and pestle and bowl are very sweet indeed


----------



## Velvet Vampire

LOL. Me too! Thanks for your reply. 
I want the Canisters badly. The only place I've found them so far is at Mr. Nostalgia. He's got them listed on ebay at a retail of $69. I emailed him several days ago to ask if the labels were silkscreened or paper stickers, and he hasn't bothered to reply. So I'm looking for them elsewhere...



hallorenescene said:


> velvet, i think those canisters and pestle and bowl are very sweet indeed


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sambone said:


> Hello Kittyvibe, i dont recall any pictures of the lifesize witches at homegoods, Is there a picture somewhere of the witch holding the crystal ball for $100? I have been calling like a madman for the scaretaker, I finally got him last friday, some of the employees at some stores gave me the impression they were expecting more lifesize items, If I see anything lifesize and different from the scaretaker in the metro detroit area I will definitely post pictures




Sambone there have been a few picture links since they came out (always pays to click on people's links). I think Bellelostdrake was the first to capture them. Here's the original post and link to the album:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/698107-post770.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Velvet Vampire said:


> .... I like the Mortar & Pestle Treat Bowl. The same company that makes the Treat Bowl (Midwest of Cannon Falls) also makes a great Skull Canister Set. Has anyone seen it for sale anywhere?
> 
> Thanks!




Velvet Vampire, if you look at the photobucket pictures that Bellelostdrake posted back on 8/6--look at Home Good 4, you'll see some of the _*canisters*_ on the shelves. When I saw the post I checked a _few_ of the HomeGoods in my area for a few weeks hoping to find them but never did. I remember seeing those white skulls (3/packs) pictured near them though. I assume they were part of the same shipment and my stores either sold out or never got them in. Doubtful a whole set came in though to one store.

BTW I also found them listed at Seasonal Reflections where they sell them separately and at Scary Decorations.

As far as the mortar and pestle, I have a few items from this collection (it was part of one of the Deptartment 56 Halloween collections a few years back). Unfortunately all of my pieces are packed away and not easily reachable at the moment. I do believe all printing was silkscreened on however. I bought my pieces on eBay a year or so ago, months before Halloween was coming up--and pricing was less expensive when not so close to Halloween.

As you mentioned some of these items are on Mister Nostalgia's website and are rather pricey (well let's just say pretty much Dept 56 original retail pricing). However if you can get to the stores and get lucky I can tell you I have seen since late July-August many, many of these Dept. 56 items really discounted at places like Ross and HomeGoods, for example. 

The face pumpkins were selling at Ross for $6.99 and $9.99 (medium/large); the computer screen haunters ran anywhere from $6.99 to $8.99 (Bones/Witchy Woman) at Ross; Mummy Skull head candle holder, just paid $4.99 at Ross; I've seen the devil cake server at several Ross' and saw the Witch Arm Wall sconces ($14.99) just a few days ago in a Ross.

As for HomeGoods, I've seen the candy baskets, nightlights, monster plush dolls ($4.99) and a number of other Dept. 56 related items at great deals from the original retail pricing. I'm sure those canisters were selling for quite a bit less also. Don't know if this helps you at all but it should give you a good perspective of what's out there this season.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Vintage Looking Halloween*

Here's a site, the Holiday Barn, that has tons of vintage looking halloween items.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Hey guys, I did get the canisters that day, 2 of them anyway. Another customer came up and fell in love and I had to let her have one of them. They had seperated them and were priced at $6.99 each. I hadn't seen the mortar and pestle, but I LOVE it. I'm already going to Home Goods and Ross constantly, so I'll keep you guys posted if I find it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bellelostdrake said:


> Hey guys, I did get the canisters that day, 2 of them anyway. Another customer came up and fell in love and I had to let her have one of them. They had seperated them and were priced at $6.99 each. I hadn't seen the mortar and pestle, but I LOVE it. I'm already going to Home Goods and Ross constantly, so I'll keep you guys posted if I find it.



Oh you are too nice Bellelostdrake! I figured the price on those at HomeGoods was around what other items there were costing, like the $5-$20 range for the most part. 

When I was looking through your pics when you posted them I got all excited when I saw the canisters off to the side there in the picture. I knew the stores were getting a lot of Dept 56 stuff in and I had recognized those pieces from when I had seen them before. It's so hard to know whether you will get lucky or not shopping in discount/closeout places like Ross and HomeGoods but it can be worth the trip. I'm very happy with the things I've bought this year.


----------



## Rikki

Went to Marshall's yesterday and they actually had some Halloween stuff out. I'm hoping they aren't done though because it's not nearly as much as they had last year (maybe a little over half) and it's pretty much all cute. No tombstones, no gargoyles, no skulls. The only thing I saw that wasn't cutesy was the skeleton couple candlestick that HomeGoods has. They did have some large, pretty, metal (tin?) decorations though - a witch boot and two different shaped pumpkins. They were solid on the back and the front had a lattice-type design so you could see inside, where the back wall was painted purple for the shoe and orange for the pumpkins. Can't remember any more details though.


----------



## spooky little girl

I scored Yankee candles at my marshalls. Last year's scents called purcholi and trick or treat. only 7.99 for the medium jar. So naturally I got three of them!!


----------



## Rikki

Oh, and Michael's finally had out their Martha Stewart Halloween items. Some really cool vintage skeleton stuff. No props of course, but some nice bottle labels (new ones, but they did still have the older set too), cupcake papers with a skull and "poison" on the bottom, food picks, and a fabulous scrapbook paper stack.

And speaking of Martha Stewart, I got my Grandin Road Halloween catalog last night. There are some very cool things that I'm hoping will go on clearance after Halloween! Check out the website if you haven't recently - there's more now than there was a week ago.


----------



## hallorenescene

the holiday barn has some very cool decorations. some of it wouldn't be hard to duplicate. most of the prices are not found in my pocketbook unfortunatly, but i sure like looking.


----------



## sambone

Thank You Ghost of spookie, I saved belle's link, she has great pictures
Thanks Bellelosdrake for the pictures!
I now have a new hunt for the Witch with crystal ball


----------



## HalloWeenie

*I want those cannisters too! Off to look today! )))))*

I want these cannisters too! $6.99 is much better than $26.99!!!


bellelostdrake said:


> Hey guys, I did get the canisters that day, 2 of them anyway. Another customer came up and fell in love and I had to let her have one of them. They had seperated them and were priced at $6.99 each. I hadn't seen the mortar and pestle, but I LOVE it. I'm already going to Home Goods and Ross constantly, so I'll keep you guys posted if I find it.


----------



## hauntcrazy

Garden Ridge has really nice plastic skeletons for $50. One version is white, the other is painted a corpes brown. Both are $50.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Halloween is up on PotteryBarn.com and so far the selection is LAME. With the exception of the skull stuff (which I have from last year) everything else is rustic/country/cutesy and mega mega LAME! Come on Pottery Barn, your stuff was SO COOL last year! Boo!(and not in the good way!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sambone said:


> Thank You Ghost of spookie, I saved belle's link, she has great pictures
> Thanks Bellelosdrake for the pictures!
> I now have a new hunt for the Witch with crystal ball




I've taken a lot of photos from my shopping trips this season to Dollar Tree, Michaels, HomeGoods, and Ross. Links were posted on this thread already but in case you haven't seen them I'll repost the links. They might be of some help, but remember a lot of the merchandise probably has already been bought by someone. The photos are under 2 sites. The Flickr account has photos from last season too and included places like CostPlus World Market, Costco. The photos are identified by location and year, and sometime with additional descriptions. Clicking on a photo will enlarge it.

Flickr album
HF album


----------



## HAUNTINGJOE

I stopped by Party Galaxy this past week for some party stuff for my daughters birthday. They had 2 full rows of costumes out, and some decorations hanging around. Getting excited now.


----------



## Stitches

My local Dollar General has costumes, black roses, spiders, spiderwebs, cling-ons, and other nifty stuff out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> the holiday barn has some very cool decorations. some of it wouldn't be hard to duplicate. most of the prices are not found in my pocketbook unfortunatly, but i sure like looking.



I think the prices are suggested retail because I've seen the exact same prices listed on other sites for particular items that I've kind of followed. I think they have a pretty comprehensive site on what's out there for this particular kind of halloween merchandise and for that I think it's useful. I think some of these items have also made their way to HomeGoods/Ross this year.


BTW I looked at the date of some of my store pics from last year's season and noticed that the majority of them were taken in September. We're getting there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Improvements Catalog has updated its website with a few more items. Personally I liked Spirit's gothic american zombies last year better (think they were scarier and liked the costumes better) but you get both the farmer and wife on IC for a bit less.


----------



## Oasis25

I went to ROSS stores today and I found two of the Gemmy Large Spirit Ball today and I was able to purchase one today for $19.99 that was good deal!! Also I noticed this box is Spanish and not see in English lol. So I got them out of box and test it and I love it!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I went to the Homegoods store about the witch holding the crystal ball and saw the other stuff the employee had mentioned the day before on the phone. The witch is the same one as posted maybe in the middle to a third of the way into this thread, the one I saw looked exactly the same except her skin was more flesh colored and not green. The "flying" witch didn't look impressive at all, especially for the money they wanted, just spend a little more at spirit for their fantastic (and animated/non moving) flying witch. I saw the one eyeballed skeleton, looks like from his torso up he turns all the way around and he is very posable, though I didn't like his mouth the way it was gaping open and the foam latex looked weird in that way. His one eyeball lights up with a red led. The hanging "witches" were very expensive, I don't think that price seemed right for something like that, I didn't look for "original retail price" though, it seemed to me at $119 that was pretty close to original imo. They were very big heads and hands/ handlebar metal hanger style like the smaller versions with tattered sheets for a simulated robe. I think "maybe" the eyes lit up with leds, but I dont remember properly. 

I passed on these and went to ross, picked up 2 more old guy spirit balls and they worked very very well, vs the last 2 I bought, at least one is definitely going back. 

It was mentioned that the card outlet store had $10 costumes and there is only the one in my area so I went in to check it out, Ive never been there before. The pricing didnt seem too closeout to me, some things might be a dollar or 2 cheaper than what you see at iparty, for example. I saw a jason costume (for $10) I almost bought, but it really isnt to my taste, and put it back. I was just about to leave when I noticed some old looking boxes of gemmy stuff in a corner. There was one box of the kicking legs, 1 skeleton boris pirate guy (the cheapy in red outfit version), 3 heads off larrys and 3 zultans/zultars. I about flipped a wig when I noticed their prices, I know people got these zultans way cheaper so I was sticker shocked at $130 each.  I was like, dang nabbit, Im buying one anyway, and I noticed one had a 25% off sticker on it, to be taken off at register. So I grabbed 2 and went to checkout. 

There was a small snafu with that, apparently that the 25% off sticker wasnt supposed to be there, they assumed it was from last years sale, and said they would honor it on only the one item but not on both. I bought them both, just in case one didnt work, and I mentioned I may be returning as gemmy sometimes has borked items and they said it was ok to return with receipt. I tried them out at home, the sale one worked pristinely, I loooove him :3

The one I paid full price for at $130 was borked  The mini skelly guy in his crystal ball didnt work properly, his mouth didn't move when he "spoke" and as for zultan, his regular sensor stuff seemed to work ok, but the mic version was almost non responsive, even with yelling into the mic. Since that store had 3 I had opened one to view the top and it looked like a floor model or someone had tampered with it so I didn't get it and quickly looked into the other 2 boxes and they seemed to be ok, but the one that was borked was clearly used for a floor model, it even had a 50% off sticker (same like my 25% off one) except it was attached to the window of zultans front instead of the outside box.

He even had some of his latex eye gooped onto his eyes, it just looked trashed  But I remember on the third one I only inspected the top of it. It looked like it didn't come with the wireless mic, adaptors or footie stands, since those werent on top like the other 2. I hope to go back thursday and "surprise" their manager with what I found. I am soo tempted to call today and mention it but I doubt that last zultan is going anywhere between now and thursday. I want the manager to open the other one and if that one works and has a sale sticker on it inside I think they should honor that too. Dunno if they would though, they seemed pretty uptight. If I called now and asked about returning this one for the other one and mention the sale sticker i found inside I doubt it would go in my favor vs going in person and pointing everything out that I found. 

The red boris pirate skeleton guy I bought last year from buyinflatables for dirt cheap and these people want $100 for him , heads up larry was $160 :/ Kicking legs was expensive too but I dont remember the price.


----------



## bozz

I got my Kicking legs for $12.50 last Nov. from Big Lots at 75% off but I have seen them as much as $ 79 at Party America.


----------



## skullboy

Costco had a big bat out.
Micheals had a bunch of stuff.
Hobby lobby had a little out,mostly Xmas crap.WTH?


----------



## maximpakt

I dont have pics or prices, but a couple of things that caught my eye at factory card outlet that I had not seen before and thought were pretty cool were a couple of different kinds of fog machine hiders. There were tombstones that your foggers went behind and then it blew the fog from a face on the tombstone and there was also a zombie that your fog machine went inside of, he laid on the ground and the fog came out of his mouth.


----------



## kittyvibe

maximpakt said:


> I dont have pics or prices, but a couple of things that caught my eye at factory card outlet that I had not seen before and thought were pretty cool were a couple of different kinds of fog machine hiders. There were tombstones that your foggers went behind and then it blew the fog from a face on the tombstone and there was also a zombie that your fog machine went inside of, he laid on the ground and the fog came out of his mouth.


Oh ya! Those were impressive! I liked both of those, the zombie guy and the tombstones. I would probably steal the idea for the zombie guy though, but I could def use the tombstones. Just think...you have them lined up along a pathway and if you had a low/ soft fog coming from them. As opposed to shooting out like crazy. That would look sooo cool :3


----------



## LT Scare

skullboy said:


> Costco had a big bat out.


COSTCO!!?? Nothing on their web site except a couple of costumes that are up all year long.

I was there last week and they had nothing but school stuff out. Will check again this weekend.

Also just found out they opened a Homegoods store near here - thought that was a Midwest chain. Will check that too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Costco last year only carried what seemed like a half dozen props (giant spider, fog chiller, fogger), some lights, candy and a few costumes. Really not much. They had it out on August 10 last year (based on photo I took of spider) and the props sold out within the first week I think. Limited to quantity on hand at the store. Don't recall them listing any props whatsoever on their website. 

Sam's Club on the other hand had some really nice stuff from what people said and I saw in pictures. They had a few of the items on their website too--seem to recall a animated large gargoyle and a full-sized reaper that changed faces. Wish there was a Sam's Club near me.


----------



## bozz

Yeah I gotta go check out Sam's C., surprised nobody has reported from there yet, they normally have a nice selection of big outdoor props up by now. So far the Flower Factory has the biggest display up yet with about 8 isles of stuff......very impressive and its a huge store like Garden Ridge.I wonder if Sams has stuff up on their web site yet ?!?!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

That was what was at Sam's Club last year, so far there has been no sign of Halloween at our Sam's Club this year. They are way behind.


----------



## LT Scare

Nothing on the Sam's Club site either - but Walmart has added some props and Halloween. They have Jason Voorhees Gemmy for $179 and some other stuff, but it doesn't look finished to me.

A couple of years ago I bought my life sized skell in a cage from Sam's club. It was so cheap that it cost less from them, even after paying to join.


----------



## LT Scare

Most of you probably know that Spirit is shipping free with orders in excess of $49. They've sweetened the pot a bit ... sooner than when they made this same offer last year...

*Email Only Sale *
Buy 1 Get 1 25% Off Any Item
Enter Code SPBG25 at Checkout to Receive Discount*​


----------



## bozz

Yeah I got my 2 favorite props from Sams, my big inflatable house and I recieved the Skelly Pirate Dead Eye Drake (as a gift).Last year they had a pretty cool full size vampire and I don't think it was a Gemmy prop. The Skelly in the cage was cool too and someone had one in my neighborhood.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I'm waiting for Spirit Halloween to send out the 20% or 25% off coupons so that you can use them in the store. I would rather see them in person and make sure that I'm getting them, then to have to order them. I think they will have to discount them a lot more than buy 1 get one at 25% off especially with how this recession has been this year.


----------



## jdomabyl

LT Scare said:


> Nothing on the Sam's Club site either - but Walmart has added some props and Halloween. They have Jason Voorhees Gemmy for $179 and some other stuff, but it doesn't look finished to me.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought my life sized skell in a cage from Sam's club. It was so cheap that it cost less from them, even after paying to join.


Not that is too relevant, but I was at Sam's in Monterrey, Mexico and all they had was a witch that I have not seen before. Full sized but not that scary. They also had a few 'older; blow-ups.


----------



## a witch from canada

jdomabyl said:


> Not that is too relevant, but I was at Sam's in Monterrey, Mexico and all they had was a witch that I have not seen before. Full sized but not that scary. They also had a few 'older; blow-ups.


is it the life size heads up witch (like the heads up harry ) ? i have been looking for this one and wondering who will be carying her .


----------



## sambone

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've taken a lot of photos from my shopping trips this season to Dollar Tree, Michaels, HomeGoods, and Ross. Links were posted on this thread already but in case you haven't seen them I'll repost the links. They might be of some help, but remember a lot of the merchandise probably has already been bought by someone. The photos are under 2 sites. The Flickr account has photos from last season too and included places like CostPlus World Market, Costco. The photos are identified by location and year, and sometime with additional descriptions. Clicking on a photo will enlarge it.
> 
> Flickr album
> HF album


I have been checking your pictures all along, sorry I didnt mention, your information and pictures have been a great help, Thank you!


----------



## Nega Knight

There's not much going on in my neck of the woods. Local Big-Lots has a very tiny amount of stuff up. Ended up walking out with one of those mist-making skulls you just need to put water in. It's pretty neat, and not bad at all for $20. But that was just about all I saw worth buying.


----------



## tamster

God here in Ontario, Canada, we don't have anything up for Halloween, but for Michael's I am sooooooooo jealous. it sucks that I can't find things


----------



## jdomabyl

a witch from canada said:


> is it the life size heads up witch (like the heads up harry ) ? i have been looking for this one and wondering who will be carying her .


AWFC, I do not think so but I do not want to say for sure.


----------



## Rikki

I was just in Lexington's Sam's Club today and there was no Halloween anything. 
Also went to Home Goods today. Lots of stuff (mostly more of the same from the last trip) but no life size props at all.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Hi Spooky,
Thanks for all the info. So the Mortar and Pestle and the Canister set are both made by Dept 56, also? Wow! I didn't realize that. I thought they looked very similar to pieces from the Franenstein's Lab Collection, but didn't know they were actually made by Dept 56, too.

Somehow I missed the Cannisters in Bellelostdrake's pictures. (Thanks, Belle, for all the images, btw. They've been very helpful.) But I have been checking our HomeGoods at least 3 times a week since news of the Scaretaker broke, and haven't seen them. I actually got my Scaretaker from out of state. I've had two relatives helping me look. I also sent them pics of the Pestle, Cannister Set, and some Dept 56 items I knew of, and wanted. So I think that if they'd have turned up at their stores, I would have known about it. 

Speaking of Dept 56 and the Witch Arm Wall Sconces at Ross, is the Witch Arm Bowl at Grandin Road (photo attached) by Dept 56, also? I'm really liking that, too. Most of my Boofet Serving Bowls are Zombies Bodies, so she'd fit right in. ;-)

Oh, has anyone seen any Caskets at their Homegoods this year? An employee at one store told my Cousin that they had already gotten, and sold, TWO of the Count's Coffins two weeks before the Scaretaker started showing up in stores. I think that's very odd since no-one else has even mentioned those. 

Thanks again for all your help.






Ghost of Spookie said:


> Velvet Vampire, if you look at the photobucket pictures that Bellelostdrake posted back on 8/6--look at Home Good 4, you'll see some of the _*canisters*_ on the shelves. When I saw the post I checked a _few_ of the HomeGoods in my area for a few weeks hoping to find them but never did. I remember seeing those white skulls (3/packs) pictured near them though. I assume they were part of the same shipment and my stores either sold out or never got them in. Doubtful a whole set came in though to one store.
> 
> BTW I also found them listed at Seasonal Reflections where they sell them separately and at Scary Decorations.
> 
> As far as the mortar and pestle, I have a few items from this collection (it was part of one of the Deptartment 56 Halloween collections a few years back). Unfortunately all of my pieces are packed away and not easily reachable at the moment. I do believe all printing was silkscreened on however. I bought my pieces on eBay a year or so ago, months before Halloween was coming up--and pricing was less expensive when not so close to Halloween.
> 
> As you mentioned some of these items are on Mister Nostalgia's website and are rather pricey (well let's just say pretty much Dept 56 original retail pricing). However if you can get to the stores and get lucky I can tell you I have seen since late July-August many, many of these Dept. 56 items really discounted at places like Ross and HomeGoods, for example.
> 
> The face pumpkins were selling at Ross for $6.99 and $9.99 (medium/large); the computer screen haunters ran anywhere from $6.99 to $8.99 (Bones/Witchy Woman) at Ross; Mummy Skull head candle holder, just paid $4.99 at Ross; I've seen the devil cake server at several Ross' and saw the Witch Arm Wall sconces ($14.99) just a few days ago in a Ross.
> 
> As for HomeGoods, I've seen the candy baskets, nightlights, monster plush dolls ($4.99) and a number of other Dept. 56 related items at great deals from the original retail pricing. I'm sure those canisters were selling for quite a bit less also. Don't know if this helps you at all but it should give you a good perspective of what's out there this season.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Thanks again for the pics & info, Bellelosdroke. OMG, only $6.99??? That's a great price on those. I guess I'll be making another 45 min. drive to our nearest Homegoods tomorrow. At this rate, I'll never be home long enough to get my flesh eating, tree climbing, animated werewolf built in time for Halloween. lol. 




bellelostdrake said:


> Hey guys, I did get the canisters that day, 2 of them anyway. Another customer came up and fell in love and I had to let her have one of them. They had seperated them and were priced at $6.99 each. I hadn't seen the mortar and pestle, but I LOVE it. I'm already going to Home Goods and Ross constantly, so I'll keep you guys posted if I find it.


----------



## mr_synical

Over the past week or so, I've been back to my local Home Goods, Ross, TJ Maxx & Marshalls. Picked up a few things from Home Goods, mostly party supplies (plates, platters, napkins, etc.). I'd post pics, but the wife took the camera on a business trip. So, it'll have to wait til she gets back. I did see the ghoul/tombstone combo pack at one Ross, but didn't get it. Also, saw one of the Spirit Balls (can't remember which one) at another Ross. Been to a couple local Walmarts & a Target, but alas, no Halloween stuff at those places. 

On the magazine front, I did pick up Martha Stewart's "best of" book & a Country Living book at Home Goods. And just picked up Better Homes & Gardens Halloween issue today at the book store.


----------



## malibuman

Went to Lowes today and they were starting to put stuff out. Not much yet, but I looked at their display sheet to see what all they would have. Will check with them again this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Velvet Vampire, regarding the witch hands bowl, I've never seen it mentioned as a Dept. 56 anywhere, but that doesn't necessarily mean it ain't so. I've seen Dept. 56 mdse on the GrandinRoad site.

BTW do you guys remember that cutsie lit vampire tombstone that HomeGoods had back in early August (I remember it in one of my pics)? Well that was a Dept. 56 piece and retailed for $295. I think HG was selling it for around $75. I think someone here said maybe they would paint it if they got it.


----------



## ChangedReality

Nothing here in this part of MS yet... nothing at wal-mart, home depot, dollar general, goodwill, etc.... makes me want to drive that hour up to Memphis and go shopping.


----------



## kittyvibe

ya, I would def paint that tombstone, I havent seen one in person yet


----------



## Si-cotik

I found an Halloween Express today, but there wasn't much in the way of decorations, more costumes right now. But they had boxes everywhere so that's a sure sign they are still putting things out. Hallmark had a few neat Halloween things, including some hilarious cards! Other than that I didn't find anything else.


----------



## trentsketch

Keep score, because it was a banner day for beating the store to their stock.

The Christmas Tree Shop has their Halloween stock out now. They have some really attractive and affordable traditional and modern decorations, like trendy metallic/glittered foam pumpkins for $3 each, good-sized (maybe 2ft across?) sparkly spiderweb doorhangers for $1 each (with your choice of red, purple, or orange spider), $2-4 yard signs ("Trick or Treat" and the like, they're cute), light up paper/film votive bags with led votive for $1, a $20 witch with a mist-producing cauldron, and a $25 talking grim reaper that's 5ft (maybe 6) tall. I almost picked him up except my store looks like they all fell off the truck. The employees were furiously filling floor PODs with merchandise as I pulled stuff out of their carts for closer scrutiny. There were tons of scarecrows and votive holders and window clings, as well.

Party City was just putting their stock out, making 2/2 of so far. Mine had the Gemmy Jason, but the box looked like Freddy didn't want him to find a home, if you catch my drift. There was a really cool noise making skull that played different horror film themes, including The Exorcist, that I'll pick up at another time. They also had really good prices on the timer switches for the fog machines every store is carrying this year. Lots of cemetery stuff still in boxes and tons of party decor.

Home Goods was also just putting their stock out here, making 3/3. I picked up glittered votive silhouettes of a haunted house, a witch, and a graveyard for $5 each. I covet the crystal ball witch, dents and all. And I will be treating myself to the gigantic 4 foot metal skeleton outdoor sculpture and the Frankenstein's Monster head sign before the month is out.

My Dollar Tree's stock is going to be pathetic, but I did start snagging $1 skeletons from the cart before the employee yelled at me that I wasn't supposed to take it yet (4/4). I'll be back later today for another dozen or so. The bones just pop into each other (tabs and holes), so I've already started forming new and bizarre creatures, easily set apart since the head is hollow and takes forceful manipulation well. The air-dry clay is drying on some already, though using the hair-dryer to dry up the excess water from smoothing it out kept blowing a circuit. The rest will wait for later.

And AC Moore was literally waiting for floor space to put their stock out (they got really mad when I started reading their boxes and asking where the pieces were going), making it 5/5, a clean sweep on my trip. I did score tons of clearance merch, like realistic spiders, the hanging ghost/reaper in the rope cage I wouldn't buy last year because of the price, and tons of "We really need to clear the shelf pronto" priced Lexmark Spookytown houses (like the hotel from last year for $10 or the pirate rock for $15). They had inflatables as well for bargain basement prices, but none of the ones I wanted.

The locations in question are all in Nyack, NY, in the strip malls surrounding the ghostly Nanuet Mall.


----------



## bozz

Yeah I just got back from The Christmas Tree shop too......nice stuff for sure. I pick up a solar power LEDs light set for my shack prop, 60 lights on sale for $ 9.99 I was happy to solve that riddle.......should work great. Also found a very cool new sign at Dollar Tree....it has 3-D creature from the black lagoon (or sea monster) hands holding it and it saids enter at your own risk so I got 3 of them (one for my shack too,it was a perfect color match I'm very happy with them). Good day for me all in all !!!


----------



## icemanfred

Hey trentsketch
by the nanuet mall, hey thats where I have been stalking the Homegoods in search of the scaretaker


----------



## HalloWeenie

Well, I scored one of those cool DEPT. 56 canisters at HomeGoods. They had all three but two of them had crooked and creased stickers. 

There wasn't much at HomeGoods in the Halloween section that thrilled me, last year I thought they had way better stuff. I did find very cool skull bottle stoppers, spreaders and cocktail picks by Boston Warehouse. 

HomeGoods did have the black rose centerpiece that Target carried last year, I also recognized some other items from last year at Target. 

Hopefully Target will come through this year. A friend I know who works for them said that they are narrowing the # of skus this year because the company took a hit on markdowns last year. Dang, I love the thrill of the Target hunt!

Whoever mentioned the Martha Stewart stuff at Michael's was so right! Vintage skeletons, Mad Scientist Theme, graphic black and white ...VERY cool! Picked up some great stuff! I'm going back with another 50% coupon to get the glow in the dark glitter! Very FUN!

Michael's also had the same Martha Stewart "Trick or Treat" banner as Grandin Road for a lot less, particularly if you whip out the 50% off coupon. 

Michael's had some great skulls this year, they have the exact same metallic skulls that Z Gallerie carries w/o the outrageous price! 

I'm also hoping Pottery Barn has some better stuff coming soon, cause the Halloween selection on-line so far really blows!


----------



## Nega Knight

Bah! My Lowes had nothing but a couple of garden flags. Over-priced garden flags at that. I haven't been to Wal-Mart in a week, I'll probably hit them up tomorrow.


----------



## hllwnfan

i work at a menards and we started putting out our halloween stuff earlier this week.


----------



## Black Friday

just got back from iParty and I was very impressed with their selection this year! Next time I go I'll try to take some pics for you guys. They had quite a few items that I will be purchasing!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Menards has the Gemmy Lifesize Pirate Drake at $149.99 and the Butler this year. 

They also have the Kicking Pumpkin face scarecrow at $69.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More Pics--Costco Bat, HomeGoods, Ross, TJMaxx*

Just got back from an afternoon out and have posted pics from HomeGoods, Costco, Ross and TJMaxx. 

Some new things at HG, Costco didn't have much. The bat, nightlights, kids costumes, and some candy bags. Hopefully it's only a start. Bat pictured below. I think he looks pretty good actually and the price isn't really bad, especially given his size. I may go back for him. At that size I have to figure out _where_ I could put him though. hehe.










Ross had a few more items out. The location I was in had sold out of their screaming reaper and zombies but still had one white-haired guy spirit ball left. 

Last stop for the afternoon was at a TJMaxx who had finally put out an endcap of Halloween. When you look at the photos in the link, notice the green eyeball beaker on the top shelf--same as HomeGoods. I'm hoping a few items that I missed at HomeGoods (that got bought) might still show up at a TJMAXX.

I did pick up a spider web, 3-tiered cupcake holder from HG and found a matching vintage black and white skull bread tray at ROSS like the one there I had already purchased. I think I will serve shooters or appetizers on it. I did not see any Scaretakers or Dept 56 canisters which I'm still keeping an eye out for. Someone apparently bought the flying witch from HG and a couple was looking at the really tall witch with staff and globe while I was there.


UPDATED PHOTOS


----------



## BooBerrie

Here's the report from my neck of the woods: HD+Lowes= nothing out yet, but HD rep says it's coming. Ross had a couple of shorty isles, and today, I found our Spirit store (woooohoooo Walgreens was starting to put out halloween candy. Nothing new at Michaels (already has rows and rows of Christmas crap), and nothing at Wally world yet either.


----------



## devilangel

ltd commodites has a 5 ft reaper holding a serving tray for 19/99 under new and exciting


----------



## HalloWeenie

When did Halloween go out at Target last year???


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

Wal-Fart WILL be starting to set Halloween around Sept 14.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Mr. Mxyztplk said:


> Wal-Fart WILL be starting to set Halloween around Sept 14.


'Wal-fart" LOL


----------



## Howlatthemoon

HalloWeenie said:


> When did Halloween go out at Target last year???


My local Target didn't' set their stuff out until "back to school' period was over. Kids return to school here August 25th.


----------



## Oasis25

Mr. Mxyztplk said:


> Wal-Fart WILL be starting to set Halloween around Sept 14.


LOL!!!! That is funny Wal-Fart!!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

Us Wal-Fart Smurfs call it a few other things as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HalloWeenie said:


> When did Halloween go out at Target last year???



I had taken pics in Target last year the second week of September. Not sure how much before then things were getting put out in my area.


----------



## msgris

HalloWeenie said:


> When did Halloween go out at Target last year???


I've been stalking Target annually for Halloween stuff for years and I've learned that it's useless to start looking until the weekend after Labor Day, at least around here. They do have stuff online right now, though, if you want a sneak preview of some of the things that might be in the store.

For those who care about such things, I've heard that there will be a special Halloween issue of Martha Stewart this year. In the past, those have hit the shelves around September 1st. Hopefully this one won't just be a re-hash of stuff that's already been in the magazines like the last one was.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*More like Small-Fart!*

LOL! I detest Wal-Mart, I can't even think about going in there, even if Halloween stuff was free.


Mr. Mxyztplk said:


> Wal-Fart WILL be starting to set Halloween around Sept 14.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*I've already trolled Target.com...*

but nothing too exciting yet. Only one thing on my list and it's a maybe. 

Thanks for head's up about Martha Stewart Halloween issue. I'll be on the look out! 



msgris said:


> I've been stalking Target annually for Halloween stuff for years and I've learned that it's useless to start looking until the weekend after Labor Day, at least around here. They do have stuff online right now, though, if you want a sneak preview of some of the things that might be in the store.
> 
> For those who care about such things, I've heard that there will be a special Halloween issue of Martha Stewart this year. In the past, those have hit the shelves around September 1st. Hopefully this one won't just be a re-hash of stuff that's already been in the magazines like the last one was.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Re:Target*

Our closest Target's back to school area is pretty sparse and they already have an aisle almost completely cleared. I think last year they used "value basics" like cereal, etc. to fill the aisle before Halloween went out. 

I found a blog with illustrations that are part of this year's Target line, if I find the blog/illustrations again I'll post them here for sh*ts and giggles. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had taken pics in Target last year the second week of September. Not sure how much before then things were getting put out in my area.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Emerging theme*

Looking at Target.com there does seem to be a gothic theme emerging with a skeleton king with crown and gothic motifs on metal castles, lanterns and wall hangings. Target seems to also have white,purple and red as themes in additional to the traditional orange.


----------



## bozz

prestonjjrtr said:


> Menards has the Gemmy Lifesize Pirate Drake at $149.99 and the Butler this year.
> 
> They also have the Kicking Pumpkin face scarecrow at $69.99.


Thats cool, I need to get up to mine again. I love my Drake and I know somebody on here is looking for one. I also like that Kicking Scarecrow and wouldn't mind having that prop for sure. Menards is such a cool store and beats the heck out of Lowes and Home Depot. I bought my deck lumber from them and built my new deck in a day with the help of my boy.


----------



## theworstwitch

I just happend upon a Halloween Express store near me. It looks like almost all costumes, but it's open!


----------



## tamster

I was browsing my Kijiji site and low and behold, Spirits has an ad for jobs, so excited, that means it is coming, coming SOON!! This is killing me, no halloween stuff here in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Tumblindice

I took a drive over to the Christmas Tree Shop and they were loaded for bear!!! Spent about $75. Prices were absolutely great!


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Tumblindice

Although I usually don't go for the inflatables the 3 ghost pumkin rotates and was $29.99. It might make a good backdrop and eye-catcher for a my haunted pumkin patch. I'll have to think on it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

TumblinDice, you are KILLING me with all those awesome pics.... 

I wish we had that store around here. I'm going to head to Garden Ridge this weekend and hope that they've got something more out, but that's the closest I can think of in this freaking huge city that would even come close to the cool stuff in your pics.

***

I checked out one of the small HomeGoods near my work on lunch. Nothing really jumped out at me. They've gotten in mostly the cutesy/sparkly decor items so far. I did see one pretty nice black metal "haunted" house that was about 2.5 feet square and held votive candles in each of it's windows, but I couldn't tell how much as they had buried it under a mountain of witch dolls.


----------



## bozz

Nice pics, I love the CT shop very cool store one of my favs. You know here in Ohio we got way too many general stores (at least 20 fully loaded now) that carry Halloween decor that I'm almost burn out just looking when I need one item.......I know that sounds crazy.And next month I will have Spirit,Halloween USA, and Halloween Express just a few miles away not to mention the Marts and Targets will be stocked. My head is spinning but its a good thing !!!


----------



## Plague

Sigh... No Xmas Tree Shop, Menard's or Garden Ridge in CA...
Why don't these stores sell online?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More Dollar Tree Finds & Gemmy Find at Party City*

Pics from today's trip to Dollar Tree. For prop builders needing hair, check out the 60 inch braid material. I also think the school magnetic caddy vinyl material would make a good gel material to cover white LED spotlights (available in red, blue, green) to wash your tombstones and such. Seems pretty consistent in color throughout. 

I also stopped in a Party City to find the ice cube trays posted about in the last day or two and the store was still floor to ceiling full of boxes of halloween merchandise to still unpack and stock. Saw some foggers on the floor for $20 something. The ice trays were no where to be seen yet, but I spied an interesting Gemmy Haunted Wall Plaque that I hadn't seen before. 3D skull mummy that is motion and sound sensored, talks, eyes light up and mouth moves, he sticks out his tongue. Very similar to the door knockers but substantially larger. He was way up near the ceiling and they took him down for me. I couldn't resist his charm (although I wish Gemmy would come up with another sound track or two for their props). The grandmother behind me at the register bought one after seeing it work. I'm not quite sure what sale I walked into but the cashier said it was on a sale for $6.50. The receipt also indicated a SRP of 24.99, so I stumbled into a great deal on him. The kids will love him. He'll have to go on a hallway in my haunt.

I've posted updated pics here.


----------



## bozz

Oh I like the 3-D moving Mummy pic.I'm gonna get one if I get the deal you got. I did notice the Creature from the Black lagoon sign, thats the same one I bought 3 of, figure it may even cover any liability issues....ha !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bozz said:


> Oh I like the 3-D moving Mummy pic.I'm gonna get one if I get the deal you got. I did notice the Creature from the Black lagoon sign, thats the same one I bought 3 of, figure it may even cover any liability issues....ha !



Or if any ToT body parts are found...

BTW on my receipt it says if you sign up with your email (easy-to-complete form in store at register), you'll get $10 off next qualifying Party City purchase of $30 or more. I didn't notice this when I was checking out or would have picked up the form. I have to go back at some point for the ice cube trays and this location said they should be fully stocked in about a week and a half. I use to see or get advertisements of their sales when I lived closer to them. Does any one know how or where they advertise?


----------



## bellelostdrake

I usually get Party City ads in the mail when it gets close to a holiday or at the start of summer. Also Ghost of Spookie, thank you so much for all of the wonderful pictures you take when you go everywhere. I went to Lowe's today and mine had no Halloween yet, but I'm heading out to Home Goods now. I'm on the hunt for that spiderweb cupcake stand you found! If there's anything new I'll take pictures.


----------



## dustin2dust

I was at the Dollar Tree today and saw that they have the ice cube trays from last year. Purple skulls or orange pumpkins. They also have those little skeletons (4 for $1) that some of us were making dead fairies out of.


----------



## colmmoo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Or if any ToT body parts are found...
> 
> BTW on my receipt it says if you sign up with your email (easy-to-complete form in store at register), you'll get $10 off next qualifying Party City purchase of $30 or more. I didn't notice this when I was checking out or would have picked up the form. I have to go back at some point for the ice cube trays and this location said they should be fully stocked in about a week and a half. I use to see or get advertisements of their sales when I lived closer to them. Does any one know how or where they advertise?


I usually get the advertisements with the Sunday paper. If you sign up through that form you get some of the info by mail plus that $10 off coupon. You can sign up multiple times if you have multiple e-mail addresses.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Party City's website with Halloween is up. The stuff on the site can be ordered online BTW. Small amount of what I was seeing in boxes though. I'm definitely going back when the mdse is out. Thanks for the feedback on their advertisements, I'm going to have to start picking up the Sunday paper for halloween ads I think. I get a local paper but they don't advertise in there.

There's a couple of the items I liked, all very reasonably priced I thought for this economy: 5 pack of nice bottle labels (1.99), halloween party umbrellas set of 12 (1.99), black leaf garland 9 ft (6.99), Haunted Manor Cupcake Stand (5.99)--I know I just picked up the spider one at HG, Boo Scary Icing Decorations set of 12 (2.49), and a pair of arm stakes for the grave (12.99).


----------



## 22606

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm going to head to Garden Ridge this weekend and hope that they've got something more out, but that's the closest I can think of in this freaking huge city that would even come close to the cool stuff in your pics.


If Garden Ridge is quite a drive, I honestly wouldn't even bother, Frankie's Girl. My mom and I stopped there yesterday and were quite disappointed with the Halloween items for this year, plus that place seems to be turning into more of a flea market than anything else


----------



## GhostHost999

prestonjjrtr said:


> Menards has the Gemmy Lifesize Pirate Drake at $149.99 and the Butler this year.
> 
> They also have the Kicking Pumpkin face scarecrow at $69.99.


Hi! Can you send me a link of "Dead eye Drake" (the pirate) I've been looking for him at menard's.com but can't find him. You'd be of GREAT help. ¡THANK YOU!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

GhostHost999 said:


> Hi! Can you send me a link of "Dead eye Drake" (the pirate) I've been looking for him at menard's.com but can't find him. You'd be of GREAT help. ¡THANK YOU!


Menards doesn't sell the Dead Eye Drake online, he is for sale only in the stores. 

Here is Menards Store Locator. 


Menards.com - Store Locator


----------



## kittyvibe

I would kill for the Butler, no Menards here


----------



## Myra Mains

I just wanted to mention some of the things that I came across today here in Canada. Up until now there really hasn't been anything happening besides Michaels. I found in Canadian Tire a metel rail fence that was at least 3' tall by 3' wide painted black with really nice finials on each spindle for $29.99. Very nice and found in the seasonal dept. Party Packagers has started loading their shelves and I noticed that they have a new line of tombstones. These tombstones had framed transforming pictures on them. DollarRama has also started loading their shelves. Value village has started their disply but mainly costumes so far. All big box stores have nothing displayed yet. Whats with Costco they had only Kids costumes and candy, but have already started their xmas display. Sorry no pictures maybe next time.


----------



## Dragonomine

I popped in at DT to see if they got any webbing. Nothing new.

Joann Fabrics just has fall stuff out although the manager said theyt just got a truckload of Halloween stuff to put out. I bought 10 yds of burlap w/ my 40% coupon.

Then on my way to Superpets to pick up crickets for my daughter's toads I passed the "Everyday's A Party" store. Is that the same as those Party stores you're all talking about? Anyway, as I drove past..at like 5mph the workers had a monsterous ladder out front hanging 2 ghouls out..I swear to you they had to be 15 ft all together. With like 3 ft heads. They were fabulous! I can tell you right now I can't afford it but MAN! They were nice! I'm gonna pop in there soon to check out what else they have.


----------



## tamster

myra mains said:


> i just wanted to mention some of the things that i came across today here in canada. Up until now there really hasn't been anything happening besides michaels. I found in canadian tire a metel rail fence that was at least 3' tall by 3' wide painted black with really nice finials on each spindle for $29.99. Very nice and found in the seasonal dept. Party packagers has started loading their shelves and i noticed that they have a new line of tombstones. These tombstones had framed transforming pictures on them. Dollarrama has also started loading their shelves. Value village has started their disply but mainly costumes so far. All big box stores have nothing displayed yet. Whats with costco they had only kids costumes and candy, but have already started their xmas display. Sorry no pictures maybe next time.


thanks for the tip myra, i will head to those places tomorrow!!


----------



## hallorenescene

*big props*



Dragonomine said:


> I popped in at DT to see if they got any webbing. Nothing new.
> 
> Joann Fabrics just has fall stuff out although the manager said theyt just got a truckload of Halloween stuff to put out. I bought 10 yds of burlap w/ my 40% coupon.
> 
> Then on my way to Superpets to pick up crickets for my daughter's toads I passed the "Everyday's A Party" store. Is that the same as those Party stores you're all talking about? Anyway, as I drove past..at like 5mph the workers had a monsterous ladder out front hanging 2 ghouls out..I swear to you they had to be 15 ft all together. With like 3 ft heads. They were fabulous! I can tell you right now I can't afford it but MAN! They were nice! I'm gonna pop in there soon to check out what else they have.


i wouldn't mind seeing those big ghouls. can you possibly post a picture? thanks


----------



## Shellyfish

A report for the DFW area. I hit Lowes, Ross, Party City, and Dollar Tree on 121 and Sam's on 26 and Costco on 114 in Southlake.

Lowes - the seasonal aisle along the front wall of the store was completely empty. I saw some paper stuck to the shelves which said "Holiday Lighting." It looked like space for Christmas stuff but on the other side of the aisle up high out of reach I saw two boxes of Hand Grabber candy dishes.

Ross - Nothing new, I did see a couple of the demonic Merv Griffin Spirit Balls for $19.99.

Party City - They are incredibly SLOW putting out their merchandise. On the aisles they were setting up three weeks ago, there are sparse party supplies - like plates, serving bowls and cups. Some sparse costume accessories on another aisle. They had a sign out front for hiring "Halloween Associates."

Dollar Tree - They have the little skele garlands and some small foam tombstones and black glitter skulls, etc. Nothing that hasn't been posted here and none of the body parts.

Sams Club had nothing.

Costco - the bat, three pack of nightlights, kid costumes and a ton of candy - as has been reported.

Out of all of my searching today, I came away with the Costco bat. I hope they get more, but from the look of the setup - I'm not holding my breath. I SO hope I'm wrong.


----------



## trentsketch

> Joann Fabrics just has fall stuff out although the manager said theyt just got a truckload of Halloween stuff to put out. I bought 10 yds of burlap w/ my 40% coupon.


For anyone into the fabric aspect of Halloween, JoAnns started shelving the costume patterns, some really nice Halloween costume trimming (bat beads on purple ribbon, pumpkin pompoms, ghost beads on black ribbon, partially smocked neon mesh in green/purple/orange, and others I can't remember exactly), and their Halloween fabric by the bolt (new Disney characters in costumes even though it's the same background as last year, new Peanuts with a Great Pumpkin theme, and all the glittery spiderweb and skull fabric you could ever want). The Halloween fabric has routinely been on sale since they put it on the shelf, though only at 25% off. I'm waiting for the signs to come down one week so I can use a 40% off and make that Halloween fleece throw. Once September hits, it's go time with fighting over bolts for what you need in the store. The trims will go first, then the good fabric, and finally the patterns will be available in their first November pattern clearance sale.


----------



## MrNightmare

Shellyfish said:


> A report for the DFW area. I hit Lowes, Ross, Party City, and Dollar Tree on 121 and Sam's on 26 and Costco on 114 in Southlake.
> 
> Lowes - the seasonal aisle along the front wall of the store was completely empty. I saw some paper stuck to the shelves which said "Holiday Lighting." It looked like space for Christmas stuff but on the other side of the aisle up high out of reach I saw two boxes of Hand Grabber candy dishes.
> 
> Ross - Nothing new, I did see a couple of the demonic Merv Griffin Spirit Balls for $19.99.
> 
> Party City - They are incredibly SLOW putting out their merchandise. On the aisles they were setting up three weeks ago, there are sparse party supplies - like plates, serving bowls and cups. Some sparse costume accessories on another aisle. They had a sign out front for hiring "Halloween Associates."
> 
> Dollar Tree - They have the little skele garlands and some small foam tombstones and black glitter skulls, etc. Nothing that hasn't been posted here and none of the body parts.
> 
> Sams Club had nothing.
> 
> Costco - the bat, three pack of nightlights, kid costumes and a ton of candy - as has been reported.
> 
> Out of all of my searching today, I came away with the Costco bat. I hope they get more, but from the look of the setup - I'm not holding my breath. I SO hope I'm wrong.


Thanks for the update! I too am in the DFW area and hit up Party City in Mesquite, they just had boxes everywhere however I did pick up some awesome frosted orange light bulbs. Garden Ridge in Mesquite that their Halloween out... Nothing too impressive. Im not sure if your willing to drive to tyler, but heard the Spirit Store will be open on 8-29. No luck a Big lots yet, I'll check this weekend. Seems everywhere else is dragging... and its driving me crazy!


----------



## spooky little girl

Tumblin,

Thanks so much for the pics. I'll be headed to my Christmas Tree shop TODAY! BTW is your picture supposed to be Keith Richards?


----------



## dustin2dust

MrNightmare said:


> Im not sure if your willing to drive to tyler, but heard the Spirit Store will be open on 8-29.


If Tyler was the center of the Halloween universe, I don't know that it would be worth the drive even then! I have spent a Halloween season in Tyler. The best store was Big Lots and you can find those anywhere. It was quite disappointing.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> If Garden Ridge is quite a drive, I honestly wouldn't even bother, Frankie's Girl. My mom and I stopped there yesterday and were quite disappointed with the Halloween items for this year, plus that place seems to be turning into more of a flea market than anything else


I've got one about 15 minutes away, fortunately (or unfortunately for my hubby).

I popped in there several times over the last couple of months, and it IS really looking ratty. 

They did have a few aisles of Halloween, but I'm not impressed. I really hope they get the big stuff in soon. (although I'm still going to buy a few of those awesome bucky skellies as soon as they do their buy one, get one 50% off sales they ALWAYS do in September).

***


Stopped off at a Ross (that I haven't hit before  ) and found some nice bits and pieces: Skull door knocker (it's made of resin with a large heavy metal ring in the mouth- going to repaint it and maybe fill the cavity with great stuff); Two great metal trays - one with a skull and crossbones, one with very nice detailed bones/skulls; two bucket candleholders (cat face and JOL face); an embroidered pillow ($1.99!!) that had a haunted house, witch, ghost and purple sky; and a messed up framed shelf that is going to be painted and aged and will hold some spooky little curios that I've got scattered around.


----------



## Tumblindice

spooky little girl said:


> Tumblin,
> 
> Thanks so much for the pics. I'll be headed to my Christmas Tree shop TODAY! BTW is your picture supposed to be Keith Richards?


Spooky you are welcome and yes it is a caricature of Keith.


----------



## MrNightmare

dustin2dust said:


> If Tyler was the center of the Halloween universe, I don't know that it would be worth the drive even then! I have spent a Halloween season in Tyler. The best store was Big Lots and you can find those anywhere. It was quite disappointing.


Uh...Tyler....Austin... Big distance ya think! The Tyler Spirit opens well before any other store in or around DFW and not to mention, has a better set up and selection then the rest. They carry items and decor I have not seen in any of the Dallas stores. I will check it out this year, hopefully they will have some good stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dragonomine said:


> ....Anyway, as I drove past..at like 5mph the workers had a monsterous ladder out front hanging 2 ghouls out..I swear to you they had to be 15 ft all together. With like 3 ft heads. They were fabulous! I can tell you right now I can't afford it but MAN! They were nice! I'm gonna pop in there soon to check out what else they have.



Any chance we can see a picture of them? They sound cool and even though most of us probably have never heard of "Everyday's a Party" store, the photos could be inspirational.


----------



## Laredo

Out of the blue, I checked Toys R Us...yes, the place that used to sell toys and now specializes instead in diapers and bad children's DVDs, and they were hauling out several pallets piled with Halloween merchandise boxes. 

Probably not a whole lot in those boxes that'll be worth buying, but it was cool to see them nonetheless.

In the Animal Planet section, they had a large latex spider that was fairly cool.


----------



## bozz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Pics from today's trip to Dollar Tree. For prop builders needing hair, check out the 60 inch braid material. I also think the school magnetic caddy vinyl material would make a good gel material to cover white LED spotlights (available in red, blue, green) to wash your tombstones and such. Seems pretty consistent in color throughout.
> 
> I also stopped in a Party City to find the ice cube trays posted about in the last day or two and the store was still floor to ceiling full of boxes of halloween merchandise to still unpack and stock. Saw some foggers on the floor for $20 something. The ice trays were no where to be seen yet, but I spied an interesting Gemmy Haunted Wall Plaque that I hadn't seen before. 3D skull mummy that is motion and sound sensored, talks, eyes light up and mouth moves, he sticks out his tongue. Very similar to the door knockers but substantially larger. He was way up near the ceiling and they took him down for me. I couldn't resist his charm (although I wish Gemmy would come up with another sound track or two for their props). The grandmother behind me at the register bought one after seeing it work. I'm not quite sure what sale I walked into but the cashier said it was on a sale for $6.50. The receipt also indicated a SRP of 24.99, so I stumbled into a great deal on him. The kids will love him. He'll have to go on a hallway in my haunt.
> 
> I've posted updated pics here.


Thats it GOS you wonderfull pics are now costing us money.... LOL ! There I was circling PC (or PA) looking for this mummy and could not find one, well as I waited in line at the reggie I spied one behind the counter.....WOOHOO......yup said $24.99 on the box but it would not ring up well 10 minutes later the manager said the price is.....$6.50.......yeehaw !!! Wow I had no idea it was made from a quality glass resin or something (almost feels porcelain...not sure). Once I felt the weight I knew it was made well and a real steal for 75% off. Most of Gemmy's stuff like this is just cheap plastic, and yeah same old phrase's but the tongue in the end is too funny. I LOVE IT AND THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP it was the only one they had.Now no more pics !!!!!! J/K...hee....hee.PS,.....did sign up for the $10 off e-mail as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bozz said:


> Thats it GOS you wonderfull pics are now costing us money.... LOL ! There I was circling PC (or PA) looking for this mummy and could not find one, well as I waited in line at the reggie I spied one behind the counter.....WOOHOO......yup said $24.99 on the box but it would not ring up well 10 minutes later the manager said the price is.....$6.50.......yeehaw !!! Wow I had no idea it was made from a quality glass resin or something (almost feels porcelain...not sure). Once I felt the weight I knew it was made well and a real steal for 75% off. Most of Gemmy's stuff like this is just cheap plastic, and yeah same old phrase's but the tongue in the end is too funny. I LOVE IT AND THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP it was the only one they had.Now no more pics !!!!!! J/K...hee....hee.PS,.....did sign up for the $10 off e-mail as well.



OK, no more pics  Glad you located him and got him for the same sale price. He is probably the best Gemmy product I've seen as far as durability. You'll have to let us know how you use him in your haunt. 

Now don't go making him stick out his tongue before the ToTers come or something could stop working before Halloween....I know you can't do it


----------



## hallorenescene

trentsketch said:


> For anyone into the fabric aspect of Halloween, JoAnns started shelving the costume patterns, some really nice Halloween costume trimming (bat beads on purple ribbon, pumpkin pompoms, ghost beads on black ribbon, partially smocked neon mesh in green/purple/orange, and others I can't remember exactly), and their Halloween fabric by the bolt (new Disney characters in costumes even though it's the same background as last year, new Peanuts with a Great Pumpkin theme, and all the glittery spiderweb and skull fabric you could ever want). The Halloween fabric has routinely been on sale since they put it on the shelf, though only at 25% off. I'm waiting for the signs to come down one week so I can use a 40% off and make that Halloween fleece throw. Once September hits, it's go time with fighting over bolts for what you need in the store. The trims will go first, then the good fabric, and finally the patterns will be available in their first November pattern clearance sale.


whoo hoo, we do have a joannes fabric around here, although not most of the other stores you guys have mentioned. loving to sew and a project in mind for my secret reaper, i am going to check out those trimmings. especially the bat beads on purple ribbon. they might be perfect. thanks thanks thanks


----------



## bozz

Your right I'll probaly wear him out before the big night and I'm sure he'll need new batteries by then. Yeah I don't think Gemmy makes them anymore with this nice heavy resin thats built to last like this haunted Mummy plaque.


----------



## Biggie

We have two of the stirring cauldron witches in our lowes, its in Southern Maryland if anybody is curious


----------



## bozz

PS,...Oh forgot to mention I think I'll put the Mummy Plaque in my Sharp teeth fish hut (or Gar Shack I keep changing the name...) because its a walk through shack (kinda like a cover bridge) single file only on our backyard trail so he should trip well in there as sensors go.


----------



## hallorenescene

i got an email from oriental trading post with their new halloween decorations. there are a few things i like there.
Halloween Decorations


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bozz said:


> PS,...Oh forgot to mention I think I'll put the Mummy Plaque in my Sharp teeth fish hut (or Gar Shack I keep changing the name...) because its a walk through shack (kinda like a cover bridge) single file only on our backyard trail so he should trip well in there as sensors go.



It's been a little while since I saw the shack but how about something like a sign that says "monsters of the deep" and go with that theme...maybe it will inspire some new props?... I could see walking through the shack as an introduction to a prop scene "room" beyond that. 

You know I could see creating very lightweight props around a hollow space inside in which you could insert helium-filled balloon/s which would be tied to a weight on the ground using nylon string (clear). The prop would appear to float in the air (water) of the deep. Add some of those Clip on LED lights from Dollar Tree (colorized with colored markers--there's a thread under props about this) and that would look great. Man I really like this last idea of mine! I'm going to have to use it myself  but YOU Bozz inspired it!


----------



## marsham

Couldn't find any of those hands and feet or footprint clings at our Dollar Tree. But they did have some nice glittered skulls for $1. Silver, Black and white. I'm going to mount them on a stick and display them at varying heights on a mantle.


----------



## kittyvibe

well...was looking at ebay and found what looks like a new version of the stirring cauldron witch, I love her, but the guys price >< owch. Ive never seen it before, and the pics he has looks like he bought it at a large store, maybe like a costco type.

5' ANIMATED WITCH w/FOGGING CAULDRON ***New Outfit*** - eBay (item 110426385737 end time Aug-27-09 13:14:29 PDT)


----------



## a witch from canada

kittyvibe said:


> well...was looking at ebay and found what looks like a new version of the stirring cauldron witch, I love her, but the guys price >< owch. Ive never seen it before, and the pics he has looks like he bought it at a large store, maybe like a costco type.
> 
> 5' ANIMATED WITCH w/FOGGING CAULDRON ***New Outfit*** - eBay (item 110426385737 end time Aug-27-09 13:14:29 PDT)


oh nice outfit i like that alot  but not the price  i wonder if she sais the same things ?


----------



## bozz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's been a little while since I saw the shack but how about something like a sign that says "monsters of the deep" and go with that theme...maybe it will inspire some new props?... I could see walking through the shack as an introduction to a prop scene "room" beyond that.
> 
> You know I could see creating very lightweight props around a hollow space inside in which you could insert helium-filled balloon/s which would be tied to a weight on the ground using nylon string (clear). The prop would appear to float in the air (water) of the deep. Add some of those Clip on LED lights from Dollar Tree (colorized with colored markers--there's a thread under props about this) and that would look great. Man I really like this last idea of mine! I'm going to have to use it myself  but YOU Bozz inspired it!


Aaaahhh I like it. You know I have 2 signs on the shack now.....one from Dollar tree with the fish creature hands like on your picture account "enter at your own risk" and the other sign says " beware of little monsters" . But hey I do have the Mummy-fied (sp?) real Gar fish (all dried out and painted like a stuffed taxidemy fish) in there so the Mummy plaque may just work with the theme......ok I'm really streching the theme a bit but I do think I can tie it all together. I really love the swamp theme. Good thinking !!! Only wish I had a pond to go with it.


----------



## hauntcrazy

Our local Halloween Express Halloween Costumes and Costume Accessories for Adults, Teens and Kids. here in Atlanta just opened today. I bought a really cool changing portrait with plastic frame for $16.99. These guys are pretty good. Not as good as the Spirit shops which open usually after Labor Day but still pretty good. Both shops let me put up signs for our haunted house.

HALLOWEEN IS HERE !!!!!!


----------



## bozz

Cool, yeah I stopped by my H.E. today too and they will be open next week and let me in early for a sneak preview. They know me well there and let me send pics and put up flyers of what we do as well last year. I told them we have expanded to bigger and longer backyard trail.I believe H.E. has by far the nicest staff of all the seasonal hallowen only shops with Spirit being one of the least friendly around here. H.E. has mostly nice women and Spirit has a bunch of rude guys as of last year, sorry to rant on that !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

marsham said:


> Couldn't find any of those hands and feet or footprint clings at our Dollar Tree. But they did have some nice glittered skulls for $1. Silver, Black and white. I'm going to mount them on a stick and display them at varying heights on a mantle.



If you have other locations in your area, check those out too. We have at least a dozen in my area and I've been to maybe 5 of them. Some had great displays, some were kind of sparse, the hands and feet and foot prints are out there. Not every store had a full set of what was out there. I was kind of surprised at the diversity. Maybe try calling first, depends on the staff there how helpful they'll be.

I like your idea of mounting the skulls BTW. Post a pic if you can when you're done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> well...was looking at ebay and found what looks like a new version of the stirring cauldron witch, I love her, but the guys price >< owch. Ive never seen it before, and the pics he has looks like he bought it at a large store, maybe like a costco type.
> 
> 5' ANIMATED WITCH w/FOGGING CAULDRON ***New Outfit*** - eBay (item 110426385737 end time Aug-27-09 13:14:29 PDT)



The shelving looks like Tuesday Morning to me. In the locations around me they upgraded a little while ago from the dark gray stuff to the white metal. Made for a cleaner look. If it was Tuesday Morning, I'm betting he's making a nice profit off of it if sells.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The shelving looks like Tuesday Morning to me. In the locations around me they upgraded a little while ago from the dark gray stuff to the white metal. Made for a cleaner look. If it was Tuesday Morning, I'm betting he's making a nice profit off of it if sells.


poop, if it is a Tuesday morning item theres none of those near me. Do they do closeout stuff, like Big Lots? This looks like a new item, so I was thinking maybe a sams club type of place. Im hoping to see her locally.

edit; I stand corrected, looks like theres some tuesday mornings here! Ive never seen these stores before so I will def be stopping by tomorrow  Im so excited! with that being said, I doubt it will be in a closeout store but Ill will be looking nonetheless.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, not to burst a bubble but the Tuesday Mornings around me have had halloween out for a while and I didn't get the impression any more was coming in, they seem to be on to Xmas already. I would call and ask about halloween before making the trip.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Resin Steer Skull and Parrot*

Saw a resin steer skull  at Lowe's online: Not a bad price IMO. Great prop for desert like scenes, western tombstone towns.

They also have a 14" resin parrot which could work for someone's pirate theme.


----------



## Tish

A friend posted a picture on Facebook of a local Walgreen's with some Halloween stuff out, JOL's and tombstones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is looking for a kind of victorian style bird cage for a raven or whatever, saw this on Kmart's website on clearance for $8.99. It's a Martha Stewart item. For outdoor use only! No sizing mentioned. Standard shipping was $4.95 for me (arrival by 8/31)


----------



## 19215

kittyvibe said:


> well...was looking at ebay and found what looks like a new version of the stirring cauldron witch, I love her, but the guys price >< owch. Ive never seen it before, and the pics he has looks like he bought it at a large store, maybe like a costco type.
> 
> 5' ANIMATED WITCH w/FOGGING CAULDRON ***New Outfit*** - eBay (item 110426385737 end time Aug-27-09 13:14:29 PDT)


This witch is the one LOWES will be selling.


----------



## kittyvibe

looks like I got a double post 3 hours later, lol, I wasnt even online. weird. Just read that witch will be at lowes, thank goodness we have those here  I will sooo be getting her! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*NEW prop at COSTCO*

I'm standing in front of a huge motion activated skull (20") at Costco. Trying to decide between the skull and the bat. Skull is a Canadian company product, SKU 404974, 20" skull with light up eyes and sound $35.99. Takes 3 AAs. I came here for the bat but am going to leave with the skull. He has a speaker on the side of his face, the sound quality is good. He has an evil laugh. He's motion sensored and I'm wondering if the laugh which seems to happen in sets of 3 with time in between each also has a delay to it between cycles. Sometimes we would wave or laugh or tap him and it would activate him, other times you could jump up and down or slap him and nothing. I'd walk away and come back and he'd be talking again. If there is a delay built in, it would make him less annoying I suppose. We initially thought he didn't have batteries or that they were low, but he did. The on/off button I wish was a switch because it would be easier to know what state it was in. I'll open him over the weekend and see what his instructions say. Eyes are red LEDs BTW. I think he has a lot of possibilities down the road. Picture-- later tonight when I get home! 


UPDATE: Ok, he's tucked away for the night. BTW his name is Crane (short for Cranium I wondered? or a reference to an episode of "Frasier" when Niles and Frasier find a skull and pretend it talks to them?--No figured out Skull is Crâne in French--made in Canada remember! duh). He's 19-3/4 inches high, 16-1/2 inches wide, and 22-1/2 inches deep and pretty heavy.










For more pics of him check out my album.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer

No luck on the Scaretaker at HomeGoods yet but I did snag two large Spirit Balls for $20 each at Ross tonight. Thanks for the tip... it's a great deal!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

kittyvibe said:


> poop, if it is a Tuesday morning item theres none of those near me. Do they do closeout stuff, like Big Lots? This looks like a new item, so I was thinking maybe a sams club type of place. Im hoping to see her locally.
> 
> edit; I stand corrected, looks like theres some tuesday mornings here! Ive never seen these stores before so I will def be stopping by tomorrow  Im so excited! with that being said, I doubt it will be in a closeout store but Ill will be looking nonetheless.



That definitely looks like Tuesday Morning... good luck and check out however many you can get to since they all seem to have different stuff.


----------



## savagehaunter

Micheals has some of the coolest stuff. I'm already stocking up on suplies for this years haunt


----------



## hallorenescene

so i walked into work tonight at kmart, and they finally had some fall stuff out. wreaths, scarecrows, and indians. i asked the assistant manager when the halloween stuff was coming out, he said it's on it's way right now. not sure if he means out tomorrow, or on it's way from the factory or what. but still, it's getting closer. at least there is one good thing here. no christmas out yet. well, except we've been really stocking up on toys around here.


----------



## dippedstix

OpenTrackRacer said:


> No luck on the Scaretaker at HomeGoods yet but I did snag two large Spirit Balls for $20 each at Ross tonight. Thanks for the tip... it's a great deal!


Can you fill me in on the spirit balls? Could I use one of those for my fortune telling booth? I think I read someplace that they are really loud. Can you turn the volume down? I saw some at Ross as well and was realy thinking of grabbing one!


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The shelving looks like Tuesday Morning to me. In the locations around me they upgraded a little while ago from the dark gray stuff to the white metal. Made for a cleaner look. If it was Tuesday Morning, I'm betting he's making a nice profit off of it if sells.


Oh that's definitely a Tuesday Morning! I'll have to stop in and see if mine has that witch. I was in there a few weeks ago and they didn't have much Halloween out but a lot can change in a few weeks. Their prices seem a bit high to be lately though. ??


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm standing in front of a huge motion activated skull (20") at Costco. Trying to decide between the skull and the bat. Skull is a Canadian company product, SKU 404974, 20" skull with light up eyes and sound $35.99. Takes 3 AAs. I came here for the bat but am going to leave with the skull. He has a speaker on the side of his face, the sound quality is good. He has an evil laugh. He's motion sensored and I'm wondering if the laugh which seems to happen in sets of 3 with time in between each also has a delay to it between cycles. Sometimes we would wave or laugh or tap him and it would activate him, other times you could jump up and down or slap him and nothing. I'd walk away and come back and he'd be talking again. If there is a delay built in, it would make him less annoying I suppose. We initially thought he didn't have batteries or that they were low, but he did. The on/off button I wish was a switch because it would be easier to know what state it was in. I'll open him over the weekend and see what his instructions say. Eyes are red LEDs BTW. I think he has a lot of possibilities down the road. Picture-- later tonight when I get home!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Ok, he's tucked away for the night. BTW his name is Crane (short for Cranium I wondered? or a reference to an episode of "Frasier" when Niles and Frasier find a skull and pretend it talks to them?--No figured out Skull is Crâne in French--made in Canada remember! duh). He's 19-3/4 inches high, 16-1/2 inches wide, and 22-1/2 inches deep and pretty heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pics of him check out my album.


wow halloween stuff made in Canada lol , wonder if we in Canada will actually find it on the shelves for sale  the Crâne is pretty big too  

but the bat i like very much , too bad am not a member of costco here , i just cant justify yet paying a membership of 65$ or more per year to shop there


----------



## marsham

Here is the general idea of what I'm doing. 3 glittered skulls mounted at varying heights, a la Martha Stewart Style. I'll paint the sticks to match, and then probably use them on a mantle with a lot of candles around to pick up the glitter. I probably won't finish them for another month, slow going with projects so far!








[/IMG]




Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you have other locations in your area, check those out too. We have at least a dozen in my area and I've been to maybe 5 of them. Some had great displays, some were kind of sparse, the hands and feet and foot prints are out there. Not every store had a full set of what was out there. I was kind of surprised at the diversity. Maybe try calling first, depends on the staff there how helpful they'll be.
> 
> I like your idea of mounting the skulls BTW. Post a pic if you can when you're done.


----------



## dippedstix

a witch from canada said:


> wow halloween stuff made in Canada lol , wonder if we in Canada will actually find it on the shelves for sale  the Crâne is pretty big too
> 
> but the bat i like very much , too bad am not a member of costco here , i just cant justify yet paying a membership of 65$ or more per year to shop there


Just do what I do and find a friend that has a membership. LOL


----------



## dippedstix

Has anyone checked out the new Halloween stuff on improvementscatalog.com? I love this Grim Reaper Archway!! 

Improvements Catalog


----------



## 13mummy

At the Costco in Winnipeg, they have a dracula or frankenstien candy holder for $50, also a pumpkin with LED lights for $35.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

dippedstix said:


> Has anyone checked out the new Halloween stuff on improvementscatalog.com? I love this Grim Reaper Archway!!
> 
> Improvements Catalog


I like it, but the pumpkin tree man is really cool (but a bit pricey):

Pumpkin Treeman Halloween Decor - Improvements Catalog

Interesting site!


----------



## spooky little girl

Here's my Christmas Tree Shop find! He's a little on the happy side, but he glows in the dark so that's a bonus!


----------



## Dragonomine

spooky little girl said:


> Here's my Christmas Tree Shop find! He's a little on the happy side, but he glows in the dark so that's a bonus!



Oooh! I love him!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dippedstix said:


> Can you fill me in on the spirit balls? Could I use one of those for my fortune telling booth? I think I read someplace that they are really loud. Can you turn the volume down? I saw some at Ross as well and was realy thinking of grabbing one!



There are others here that have used spirit balls in past years that would be better at commenting, and this guy is my _first_ venture into this prop, but I can add something I guess.

Sure you could turn him into a fortune teller. I'll have to activate him and let you know what he says per his regular audio track. With the microphone you could make him say anything you want so no problem there. He does have a fairly loud volume (I figure better than too low and no one can hear him), and no volume control switch that I've seen yet. He's kind of put a way right now but I believe the speaker is underneath him (he's on that stand that raises him 5 inches or so above a tabletop) and I think that helps project the sound. You might be able to partially cover the speaker to muffle it a bit. Personally I'm hoping after this season when I can sit down with him I'll be able to hack him to work with an mp3 player and external speakers which could be adjusted. Since he has the mic (audio input) and speakers (audio output) I'm sure it can be done. There's people in the forum prop area that will probably help out on this.

If you are thinking about getting him, I'd say do it before he's sold out. This guy is the creme de la creme as far as size and features; super deal for the price. Ross allows returns up to 30 days I believe so if you plug him in and don't like him, you can take him back for a refund. I could see taking him out of his crystal ball, adding a headwrap and maybe some cloth to cover his stand (and maybe muffle the sound in the process) and turn him into a soothsayer (like one of the other Gemmy crystal balls; who knows he might have the same soundtrack anyway--Gemmy seems to reuse these a lot). I'll fire him up later today and let you know what he says on his own.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

The Garden Ridge here has tons of cool stuff. I found a fake chainsaw with blood splatters on it and it makes the chainsaw sounds and motions. It was very realistic. I think I'll get it for $39.99-


----------



## Tumblindice

ICKYVICKI said:


> The Garden Ridge here has tons of cool stuff. I found a fake chainsaw with blood splatters on it and it makes the chainsaw sounds and motions. It was very realistic. I think I'll get it for $39.99-


Ickyvicki, I bought the same prop last year from Buy Costumes. No one could tell the difference and it scared everyone that came up the walk. It is easier to use then a real one so my vote is go for it.


----------



## charliedoger

Menards has their halloween stuff out this weekend


----------



## bozz

ICKYVICKI said:


> The Garden Ridge here has tons of cool stuff. I found a fake chainsaw with blood splatters on it and it makes the chainsaw sounds and motions. It was very realistic. I think I'll get it for $39.99-


We also got the same saw last year from GR.....it was love at first sight and work real well last year. I agree its safer and sounds very close to the real deal !


----------



## Laredo

Halloween Express is open in Tulsa!

...and it looks like last year's stuff...and the store already looks kinda...trashed.

sigh...

I hear Spirit opens soon!

I got an old-school jointed cardboard (chipboard) skeleton from party America. It reminds me of school decorations in the late 70s.


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There are others here that have used spirit balls in past years that would be better at commenting, and this guy is my _first_ venture into this prop, but I can add something I guess.
> 
> Sure you could turn him into a fortune teller. I'll have to activate him and let you know what he says per his regular audio track. With the microphone you could make him say anything you want so no problem there. He does have a fairly loud volume (I figure better than too low and no one can hear him), and no volume control switch that I've seen yet. He's kind of put a way right now but I believe the speaker is underneath him (he's on that stand that raises him 5 inches or so above a tabletop) and I think that helps project the sound. You might be able to partially cover the speaker to muffle it a bit. Personally I'm hoping after this season when I can sit down with him I'll be able to hack him to work with an mp3 player and external speakers which could be adjusted. Since he has the mic (audio input) and speakers (audio output) I'm sure it can be done. There's people in the forum prop area that will probably help out on this.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting him, I'd say do it before he's sold out. This guy is the creme de la creme as far as size and features; super deal for the price. Ross allows returns up to 30 days I believe so if you plug him in and don't like him, you can take him back for a refund. I could see taking him out of his crystal ball, adding a headwrap and maybe some cloth to cover his stand (and maybe muffle the sound in the process) and turn him into a soothsayer (like one of the other Gemmy crystal balls; who knows he might have the same soundtrack anyway--Gemmy seems to reuse these a lot). I'll fire him up later today and let you know what he says on his own.


Thanks so much for the info! I know it's an awesome price- they only had 2 so I better run back over there and see if they still have them! If not, I'll try another Ross. I am clueless about hacking into ANYTHING. Just clueless...LOL


----------



## trentsketch

The good news is that JoAnn stores should have their Halloween decorations up by now.

The bad news is they have nothing new or different from Home Goods, Michaels, or Christmas Tree Shops and are charging 4-5x as much for the same merchandise. It's ridiculous. And their Halloween fabrics have been on a perpetual loop of 25% with no respite in sight.

I did find some cool, $2 indoor giant faces perfect for a party at Party Fair.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer

The Spirit Ball is quite loud. It has Dr. Shivers face. The mouth and eyes move (and the eyes glow) and the head rocks from side to side. It can be noise activated, triggered by the included remote control or talked through using the included wireless microphone. It's a heck of a deal for $20.



dippedstix said:


> Can you fill me in on the spirit balls? Could I use one of those for my fortune telling booth? I think I read someplace that they are really loud. Can you turn the volume down? I saw some at Ross as well and was realy thinking of grabbing one!


----------



## Tumblindice

Was in Lowes today and the Halloween stuff is high up on the top shelf un-wrapped where I could not read most of the boxes. Two that I did read were from Gemmy... "Giggling buddies and Talking Heads."


----------



## A_bravefan

*Dollar store*

I was in a Dollar store today & they had halloween stuff in stock . The holiday season is here ... BOO ! ! !


----------



## kittyvibe

Tumblindice said:


> Was in Lowes today and the Halloween stuff is high up on the top shelf un-wrapped where I could not read most of the boxes. Two that I did read were from Gemmy... "Giggling buddies and Talking Heads."


I was checking out the video on the giggling buddies, man are those things creepy! I think those are the most frightening thing I have seen in awhile. They have these cutesy voices and giggle (some are sold animated and rock side to side= even creepier) and they are under a cutesy costume of a pumpkin or ghost just makes ya think theres something hideous under there. Im sure thats not what it was intended for, it looks like it is for small TOTS so they are not afraid, but that thing just is so scary to me, a grown woman, lol. 

Speaking of the Ross spirit balls, I was in my storage the other day (just had to get a second unit solely for additional Halloween ><) and was looking about. I have now accumulated a wall, yes a wall, of those Ross spirit balls! I was thinking up how much they cost, and got this fleeting thought of returning them, for me it was alot of money to spend and there are many I bought. O.O Then I was like, "I must be crazy to have all these, how will I explain these to my fiance when he sees this wall? -cue the price is right music- ding! screw it! Im keeping them!" Now what to do with them is the question! lol. :3


----------



## Tumblindice

kittyvibe said:


> I was checking out the video on the giggling buddies, man are those things creepy! I think those are the most frightening thing I have seen in awhile. They have these cutesy voices and giggle (some are sold animated and rock side to side= even creepier) and they are under a cutesy costume of a pumpkin or ghost just makes ya think theres something hideous under there. Im sure thats not what it was intended for, it looks like it is for small TOTS so they are not afraid, but that thing just is so scary to me, a grown woman, lol.
> 
> Speaking of the Ross spirit balls, I was in my storage the other day (just had to get a second unit solely for additional Halloween ><) and was looking about. I have now accumulated a wall, yes a wall, of those Ross spirit balls! I was thinking up how much they cost, and got this fleeting thought of returning them, for me it was alot of money to spend and there are many I bought. O.O Then I was like, "I must be crazy to have all these, how will I explain these to my fiance when he sees this wall? -cue the price is right music- ding! screw it! Im keeping them!" Now what to do with them is the question! lol. :3


Kitty were did you see a video of the GB's? I'd like to check them out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Garden Ridge has those same Giggling Buddies I think. They kind of look like a small TOT dressed in a costume and talk in a kid's voice saying things like "Did I scare you? Hee Hee Hee Hee" and rock side to side.
Might be good for putting one in your graveyard and having it being attacked by skeletons!
I also saw several of the green Skeleton witches at my Garden Ridge. They look pretty good for $30. I should buy one..........


----------



## Deadna

DaveintheGrave said:


> Garden Ridge has those same Giggling Buddies I think. They kind of look like a small TOT dressed in a costume and talk in a kid's voice saying things like "Did I scare you? Hee Hee Hee Hee" and rock side to side.
> Might be good for putting one in your graveyard and having it being attacked by skeletons!
> I also saw several of the green Skeleton witches at my Garden Ridge. They look pretty good for $30. I should buy one..........


I used a Giggle Buddy once by placing it beside the cemetery with a bucky reaching over and grabbing it. They are motion activated so when a kid walked by it wiggled like it was trying to escape. I also put one in a giant web one year, mine lost the noise function long ago so it doesn't say the creepy things and the motion is perfect.


----------



## kittyvibe

Tumblindice said:


> Kitty were did you see a video of the GB's? I'd like to check them out.


Here ya go...just tell me you didnt shudder at this prop, lol. 

YouTube - Halloween Props - Pumpkin Animated Giggle Buddies

This one shows a faster movement, and I got a giggle out of the scared doggy :3 

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j293/dellamitts/Molly/?action=view&current=princessface021.flv


----------



## a witch from canada

i have 2 giggle buddy witches i got for 15$ 4 years ago still new in their boxes , i only tried them out but also had a ghost giggle buddy , the tots like that one alot ....


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh my god, that Basset barking at the GB is too cute! 
I am starting to wonder what the heck is up.....our Joann's hasn't put A THING out for Halloween! They've have Thanksgiving stuff out forever now, but no Halloween other than fabric. What the heck is up with that?! Hasn't anyone told them H'ween comes BEFORE T-day?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up on Lowes and the giggle buddies Tumblindice. The movement is great and that voice is kind of creepy. To me it sounds like an adult trying to fool you he's a kid and of course it makes you wonder what kind of trick he will play on you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SF Bay Spirit shoppers*

We were on 85 yesterday and the former "Home Depot Expo Center" near 85 and Almaden Expressway had HUGE Spirit Halloween signs on it. Couldn't miss it. That location is huge and I wonder how much of the space they will occupy. Can't wait until September 1 when they open. So far that's the only Spirit signage I've seen anywhere in my general area. I checked the Spirit site and they don't have any listings yet of store locations.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tumblindice said:


> Was in Lowes today and the Halloween stuff is high up on the top shelf un-wrapped where I could not read most of the boxes. Two that I did read were from Gemmy... "Giggling buddies and Talking Heads."


We've seen videos now of the giggling buddies. I wonder what the Talking heads are? Those could be interesting...


----------



## Tumblindice

Thanks Kitty... they are creepy in a way. I think I'll grab a couple.


----------



## hallorenescene

i have 2 giggle buddies, i didn't know that was what they are called. neither of mine came in boxes, both used. 
this one was $2.00 and is dressed as a little pumpkin, my daughter found it at a garage sale








the back side of him








this one i got off ebay for $5.00 + $5.00 shipping, my little skeleton


----------



## hallorenescene

you all have been talking about spirit balls. wasn't it last year there were 3 choices for spirit balls out there? seems i got a skeleton one. then there seems there was a witch one as well. i don't remember if mine came with a microphone or not. i got it after halloween sale and the skeletons were the only ones left. beggars can't be choosey so i got it. i had wanted the witch head.


----------



## kittyvibe

Just in case it isnt obvious on the packaging, the giggle buddies come in 2 variety's. They look exactly the same but one will have sound and movement and another just has sound, no movement. I thin kthe moving one would scare the bejeebies outta me but the no movement is almost creepier, since its got the creepy kid voice and just stands there under a cute shroud. Who knows whats really lurking beneath it? lol. 

hallorenescene, In my opinion the pumpkin one you have seems a better fir for TOTs not to be scared and the creppy voice would then sound normal to me, the skeleton one is getting warmer with creepiyness, and you got some nice buys for the money :3 If I see one that moves Ill get it, Im thinking the ghost would fot the bill nicely. I plan to set it up randomly so at night it will scare my fiance, /snickers.


----------



## hallorenescene

you are to funny. i love that. 
both of mine have sound and movement. i just love when the skeleton one lifts his hands and shakes
i don't go in for cute that often, but once in awhile something just grabs you. my young grandchildren love these guys. they push the buttons over and over


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think part of the appeal of the giggle buddies is the jeans and sneakers look. From more like a time when I was young and ToTing and kids wore very simple costumes.


----------



## hallorenescene

*giggle buddies*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think part of the appeal of the giggle buddies is the jeans and sneakers look. From more like a time when I was young and ToTing and kids wore very simple costumes.


year, especially the sneakers, they are real cute
when you turn the guys on, make sure they are on solid ground. i find mine will fall over if on carpeting because of the heavy vibrating


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think part of the appeal of the giggle buddies is the jeans and sneakers look. From more like a time when I was young and ToTing and kids wore very simple costumes.


I agree, costumes were more creative back when I was young, we basically would use either face paint, accessories like kitty ears/tail and we wore a black sweatsuit with yep, white sneakers, lol :3


----------



## Nega Knight

Went to the nearest Michael's yesterday, and they had a decent amount of stuff out. I only wound up walking out with a few of those miniature balsa wood coffins someone talking about earlier in the thread. I'm not even sure what I'm going to do with them, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A little research has turned up 4 different Giggle Buddies so far: A skeleton, a pumpkin, a black ghost, a white ghost. 

BTW I think the voice sounds like Ernie's from Sesame Street.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dippedstix said:


> Can you fill me in on the spirit balls? Could I use one of those for my fortune telling booth? I think I read someplace that they are really loud. Can you turn the volume down? I saw some at Ross as well and was realy thinking of grabbing one!



Dippedstix, I know you've gotten a few responses to this already, even one from me, but came across this link today and thought you would find it interesting based on your fortune telling booth question. Don't know if you've picked up one of the ROSS guys yet.

I remember seeing the Swami Spirit Ball last year in the stores. There's still a link on Buy Costume's site and you can play the video there. I'm pretty sure the comment the Swami says on the video is exactly the same for the Ross white-haired (Dr. Shiver's head) guy spirit ball. I'm not sure how long the link will be up since the prop has sold out on their site. Hope that helps.

BTW the swami's eyes are blue, the Ross guy has green eyes. It's a different mask on it because I can see differences also in the nose, lips and facial lines.

I think you could easily "dress" him up to look like the swami or some other mystic however.


Just plugged my white haired guy in and here's the 4 programmed things he says:

1) I sense someone wishes my advice. You are...too close. Step back a bit. Ah, now I can see you. Always remember a conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel _so_ good! (laughter)

2) You have come for my _wisdom_? I have but one recommendation for you...Eat well and sleep...(??).. You'll die anyway but at least you will look better! (laughter)

3) Umm, come closer so that I may see your future. _Ah_, my advice to you is if you're _too_ open minded your brains may fall out! (laughter)

4) Come..., you wish to know what lies ahead? Then listen carefully. If you must choose between 2 evils, pick the one you've never tried before! (laughter)


Tip on these remote mic'd guys: try to keep your talking at a constant pace so that he doesn't go to sleep. I'm not sure what the delay time is but when it doesn't sense voice it will go to sleep until he's reactivated by the audio feed.


----------



## ldiliberto

Yeah, I just saw halloween stuff up at the dollar store today and it's only 8/23


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Found these lovelies at Walgreens. They are STARTING. 










The centipede is green apple and the earthworm is watermelon. They also had a giant tenticle as well that was blue raspberry flavor. All of them are about a foot long gummies. $2.50 each. I plan to put the worm on a nice bed of lettuce and have it served at the party. 

The spider is labeled "fruit flavored" and was a $1 and they had a small coral snake as well. Both are VERY realistic and I'm going to use the spider as one of the bad fates in my "Tempt Your Fate" game.

I can't WAIT to see what else they get in...


----------



## hallorenescene

whoo hoo, kmart had about a 1/2 an aisle of halloween merchandice out today. some large pumpkins and ghosts blow molds. some weopons and small skeleton heads. and 1 life size jason. $199.00. i asked the the manager if they would be getting any more jasons in, he said for that price, he would have to wait and see. sean, one of my co workers said that baby is his. we get paid tomorrow so i will see if he gets him. found out he is a big halloween freak. knew i liked that kid for some reason. lol. actually, i like him because he is a darn good worker. can't wait till tomorrow to see what else goes up.


----------



## kittyvibe

Frankie's Girl said:


> Found these lovelies at Walgreens. They are STARTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centipede is green apple and the earthworm is watermelon. They also had a giant tenticle as well that was blue raspberry flavor. All of them are about a foot long gummies. $2.50 each. I plan to put the worm on a nice bed of lettuce and have it served at the party.
> 
> The spider is labeled "fruit flavored" and was a $1 and they had a small coral snake as well. Both are VERY realistic and I'm going to use the spider as one of the bad fates in my "Tempt Your Fate" game.
> 
> I can't WAIT to see what else they get in...



Oooooo those look fantastic! I usually only find the interesting gummies at the dollar trees so walgreens getting cool stuff is nice too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> Oooooo those look fantastic! I usually only find the interesting gummies at the dollar trees so walgreens getting cool stuff is nice too!


Walmart had some cool stuff like this last year.


----------



## BevAnn

I went to Target yesterday - not ONE Halloween item!! 

I asked the worker there, she said mid-September. BOOO!


----------



## ghostsandcostumes

I know the original post is from 2007, but it's currently August of 2009 and already the stores have the isles packed with Halloween Gear even Dollar General. Getting geared up Halloween is coming....


----------



## briniLDD

Michaels set up their Halloween stuff weeks ago...i wonder why so soon? Kinda odd for Mooresville. ( Not a lot of people celebrate Halloween in my town)


----------



## october31

MHooch said:


> How exciting!! (No, it never gets old  ) I don't go into Michael's except in the fall  Thanks for the heads up.


 lol agreed
last year me and my dad went and bought a bunch of the village stuff and pumpkins


----------



## october31

kittyvibe said:


> Oooooo those look fantastic! I usually only find the interesting gummies at the dollar trees so walgreens getting cool stuff is nice too!


lol the have the spider and a worm at my walgreens for a buck


----------



## Dragonomine

I went to Big Lots today. It was actually my first time going through the whole store. They had an aisle of halloween stuff waaaay overpriced. I thought they were supposed to be cheap????

Then I checked out Everyday's A Party. I swear almost half the store was halloween. Good thing cause I hear Spirit isn't coming this year, but we'll see. Anywaym they had the most amazing stuff. It was heaven! Well, heaven to look at. Laughable when I saw the prices. $4.99 for a bag of cobwebs? Styrofoam skulls (large) for $12.99 when they were $9.99 at Michaels? Nope, it was nice to look at and get some ideas from but no way I'm spending that kind of money. Crazy.


----------



## davy2

Went to Party City yesterday and they have a bunch of stuff out now


----------



## mr_synical

Coming back from using the 50% off coupons at Michael's, I saw a huge Spirit Halloween banner on the vacated Circuit City! Last year, they occupied a vacated Bed, Bath & Beyond, which was huge. I've gotta think the Circuit City building is even bigger, which means more stuff!


----------



## LT Scare

Michael's H'ween stuff came off sale yesterday and we used several 50% coupons in several trips to get some good stuff.

We bought ...

...the 5' lighted, purple tree to place in our cemetary. $30
...the lighted spider with moving legs and body - I've already covered most of it with cut up pieces from a large, static tarantula we had from last year. Should finish him tonight. Will hang this one upside down on our huge overhead web. $25
...the witch. We will cut her face off (she looks exactly like two other gemmy witches we have) and place a prisoner maske on her, using her eyes and head turning capability to obtain the animation we want for a ground level window looking outside from our dungeon. $25
...the reaching skelly. We will decapitate this guy and attach the arms to the Witch/Prisoner's body for more automation in the prison cell. $15

A good day.


----------



## BevAnn

ARRGGG!! I was SO mad at my Michael's yesterday!! I went, with 50% off coupon in hand....

Went straight to the witch - no boxes of her - ask the worker, they are out until 2 weeks from now. All their large props are GONE. ARG! 

SO, I was stuck getting the hanging witch, that's motion detected and she screeches and says things? She's pretty cool, I have an idea for her - she's like $16.99, got her for half off. 

But I was like, how do you NOT have your display items?? She made it sound like they'd sold out already and were getting a second shipment in...but come on, someone in this town as crazy for Halloween as me and already buying up stuff?? NAaahhh....

Bev Ann...waiting patiently....


----------



## LT Scare

BevAnn said:


> ARRGGG!! I was SO mad at my Michael's yesterday!! I went, with 50% off coupon in hand....
> 
> Went straight to the witch - no boxes of her - ask the worker, they are out until 2 weeks from now. All their large props are GONE. ARG!
> 
> SO, I was stuck getting the hanging witch, that's motion detected and she screeches and says things? She's pretty cool, I have an idea for her - she's like $16.99, got her for half off.
> 
> But I was like, how do you NOT have your display items?? She made it sound like they'd sold out already and were getting a second shipment in...but come on, someone in this town as crazy for Halloween as me and already buying up stuff?? NAaahhh....
> 
> Bev Ann...waiting patiently....


Yeah, we had to drive about 15 minutes to another Michael's to get the witch and the tree for the same reason.


----------



## Nega Knight

Local Wal-greens has started putting out their non-candy stuff today. Same old stuff, nothing really eye-catching yet, but we'll see.


----------



## SEC

*Holloween is here people*

Its official. Halloween is here and I cant wait to dress up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ghostsandcostumes said:


> I know the original post is from 2007, but it's currently August of 2009 and already the stores have the isles packed with Halloween Gear even Dollar General. Getting geared up Halloween is coming....




Huh? the original post on this thread is from 2009. Were you looking at the "join date" of the poster by any chance instead of the post date? otherwise I don't understand your post.


----------



## dippedstix

SEC said:


> Its official. Halloween is here and I cant wait to dress up!


Yep, it's official now. I've received 4 halloween catalogs in the mail in the past 2 days!! All of a sudden I'm feeling very stressed! In a good way though! LOL


----------



## WeirdRob

dippedstix said:


> Yep, it's official now. I've received 4 halloween catalogs in the mail in the past 2 days!!


From who? I want to get in on this catalog action.


----------



## devilangel

Ltd Commodties has a few items again this week under new and exciting
I ordered the body bag with head


----------



## dippedstix

Grim Jack said:


> From who? I want to get in on this catalog action.



I got Grandin Road (awesome catalog)- their photography just makes you want to buy one of everything! I also got Buy Costumes, Costume Express and Oriental Trading- all things Halloween! I love getting the oriental trading catalogs (probably because I am throwing a kids party


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Dippedstix, I know you've gotten a few responses to this already, even one from me, but came across this link today and thought you would find it interesting based on your fortune telling booth question. Don't know if you've picked up one of the ROSS guys yet.
> 
> I remember seeing the Swami Spirit Ball last year in the stores. There's still a link on Buy Costume's site and you can play the video there. I'm pretty sure the comment the Swami says on the video is exactly the same for the Ross white-haired (Dr. Shiver's head) guy spirit ball. I'm not sure how long the link will be up since the prop has sold out on their site. Hope that helps.
> 
> BTW the swami's eyes are blue, the Ross guy has green eyes. It's a different mask on it because I can see differences also in the nose, lips and facial lines.
> 
> I think you could easily "dress" him up to look like the swami or some other mystic however.
> 
> 
> Just plugged my white haired guy in and here's the 4 programmed things he says:
> 
> 1) I sense someone wishes my advice. You are...too close. Step back a bit. Ah, now I can see you. Always remember a conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel _so_ good! (laughter)
> 
> 2) You have come for my _wisdom_? I have but one recommendation for you...Eat well and sleep...(??).. You'll die anyway but at least you will look better! (laughter)
> 
> 3) Umm, come closer so that I may see your future. _Ah_, my advice to you is if you're _too_ open minded your brains may fall out! (laughter)
> 
> 4) Come..., you wish to know what lies ahead? Then listen carefully. If you must choose between 2 evils, pick the one you've never tried before! (laughter)
> 
> 
> Tip on these remote mic'd guys: try to keep your talking at a constant pace so that he doesn't go to sleep. I'm not sure what the delay time is but when it doesn't sense voice it will go to sleep until he's reactivated by the audio feed.



Thank you for the update! I am going to run to Ross tomorrow to see if I can get one! Thanks again!


----------



## dippedstix

Frankie's Girl said:


> Found these lovelies at Walgreens. They are STARTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centipede is green apple and the earthworm is watermelon. They also had a giant tenticle as well that was blue raspberry flavor. All of them are about a foot long gummies. $2.50 each. I plan to put the worm on a nice bed of lettuce and have it served at the party.
> 
> The spider is labeled "fruit flavored" and was a $1 and they had a small coral snake as well. Both are VERY realistic and I'm going to use the spider as one of the bad fates in my "Tempt Your Fate" game.
> 
> I can't WAIT to see what else they get in...


Those are AWESOME! I'm stopping by Walgreens tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## colmmoo

ooooh, I would put those centipedes on skewers. = )


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

colmmoo said:


> ooooh, I would put those centipedes on skewers. = )


That's a nice appetizer idea!


----------



## dippedstix

colmmoo said:


> ooooh, I would put those centipedes on skewers. = )


that's a great idea!!


----------



## SpookySarah

I'm ready to pull out the Halloween movie tapes, as I know the ones I enjoy on Disney Channel won't be played to make room for lamer newer ones. D;

I've already bought my first Halloween decoration, in July! It was a black cat bowl/basket thing I found at Dollar Tree.


----------



## theworstwitch

Walgreens! I will be there today. Anyone seen anything at other similar stores (Snyder Drug, etc)?


----------



## bozz

I just got back from Halloween Express, some nice new stuff this year. I saw the rocking chair granny and she looked pretty cool rocking away. Some nice new full size static props as well. They have some nice inflatables too. I saw they had the Pumkin chariot with horse same one as Grandinroad has and they did not have it inflated but I believe it was the big Cementary Arch. Sorry didn't catch the prices it was a soft opening so more merch. is coming out but I'll be back tomorrow its just up the street from me.


----------



## Oasis25

bozz said:


> I just got back from Halloween Express, some nice new stuff this year. I saw the rocking chair granny and she looked pretty cool rocking away. Some nice new full size static props as well. They have some nice inflatables too. I saw they had the Pumkin chariot with horse same one as Grandinroad has and they did not have it inflated but I believe it was the big Cementary Arch. Sorry didn't catch the prices it was a soft opening so more merch. is coming out but I'll be back tomorrow its just up the street from me.


Hey Bozz,

which inflatables do they have at Halloween Express do you know?? Thanks


----------



## Oasis25

WHOA I have big news to tell you what I saw today!!

First I went to BJ's and I saw many Halloween decorations out. I saw life-size Animated Witch new one that holds Candy dish. They are $99.99 and I saw Giles the Butler life-size for $79.99. They are both Gemmy. They have LED Pumpkins lights and Inflatable Pirate Skeleton Boat and one of the inflatables suppose to be out which I havent seen it yet it is Skeleton Train inflatable that is 17ft long. It is neat. Last one thing I saw Gemmy Combo Pack Zombie or Skeleton with Tombstone for $19.99 they reduced the price.

Walgreens- Finally to see a lot of new decorations out now. I saw new life-size Butler it is about 4ft tall and for some reason he look like Scaretaker. He has hard face feels like ceremic and holds Skeleton Face on platter and it is retails for $49.99. I am thinking getting one not sure. I saw alot of new Animated figures as well.


----------



## Oasis25

Here is BJ's version new Life-size Witch


----------



## briniLDD

That's where I got my life-size butler. Few weeks later my mom said she saw her. I think they have her at michaels now, too.


----------



## bozz

Oasis25 said:


> WHOA I have big news to tell you what I saw today!!
> 
> First I went to BJ's and I saw many Halloween decorations out. I saw life-size Animated Witch new one that holds Candy dish. I saw Giles the Butler life-size they are both Gemmy. They have LED Pumpkins lights and Inflatable Pirate Skeleton Boat and one of the inflatables suppose to be out which I havent seen it yet it is Skeleton Train inflatable that is 17ft long. It is neat. They have it online go to BJs.com
> 
> Walgreens wow I finally to see alots of new decorations out now. I saw new life-sizes Butler it is about 4ft tall and for some reason he definiely look like Scaretaker. He has hard face feels like ceremic and holds Skeleton Face on platter and it is retails for $49.99. I am thinking getting one not sure. I saw alot of new Animated figures.


 I was at Walgreens too and saw the pic of the 4' Scaretaker on the plan-o-gram but they did not have one out yet. He looked cool on the pics. I'll see if I can find a pic of the big horse driven Pumkin chariot that was at Halloween Express............I really like that airblown.Gemmy Animated Air-Blown Pirate Shipwreck $119.99


- Gemmy Animated Air-Blown Halloween Train $149.99

17' Halloween Train Animated Airblown Inflatable HUGE - eBay (item 260467017509 end time Aug-26-09 21:01:21 PDT)


----------



## bozz

Oasis25 said:


> Hey Bozz,
> 
> which inflatables do they have at Halloween Express do you know?? Thanks


Heres the one I saw.........got to be one of coolest ever. And I wouldn't mind having it.Inflatable Grim Reaper and Pumpkin Carriage - Grandin Road


----------



## Laredo

Halloween at Hobby Lobby!

Back in June, an "Autumn Greetings" pumpkin was the offical first piece of Fall merchandise I saw at any store here. 

As you know, Hobby Lobby can be a little bible-belty, and while they have some great fall stuff each year, sometimes the Halloween stuff is pretty weak. 

Well, today they had a LOT of good Autumn stuff, but they also had probably the best Halloween display I've ever seen at HL.


----------



## Oasis25

This is the one I saw at BJ's Giles the Butler


----------



## Oasis25

bozz said:


> I was at Walgreens too and saw the pic of the 4' Scaretaker on the plan-o-gram but they did not have one out yet. He looked cool on the pics. I'll see if I can find a pic of the big horse driven Pumkin chariot that was at Halloween Express............I really like that airblown.Gemmy Animated Air-Blown Pirate Shipwreck $119.99
> 
> 
> - Gemmy Animated Air-Blown Halloween Train $149.99
> 
> 17' Halloween Train Animated Airblown Inflatable HUGE - eBay (item 260467017509 end time Aug-26-09 21:01:21 PDT)


Thanks Bozz for heads up! OOOhhh Scaretaker in 4ft?? Just the same one as 6ft tall right?? I think I'll wait for scaretaker I like it better than the butler lol!


----------



## kittyvibe

a 4 ft scaretaker? How cuuuuuute! I cant wait to see pics :3


----------



## Tumblindice

Oasis25 said:


> This is the one I saw at BJ's Giles the Butler


How much was he? My BJs had nothing yesterday.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Oasis25 said:


> WHOA I have big news to tell you what I saw today!!
> 
> First I went to BJ's and I saw many Halloween decorations out. I saw life-size Animated Witch new one that holds Candy dish. I saw Giles the Butler life-size they are both Gemmy. They have LED Pumpkins lights and Inflatable Pirate Skeleton Boat and one of the inflatables suppose to be out which I havent seen it yet it is Skeleton Train inflatable that is 17ft long. It is neat. They have it online go to BJs.com
> 
> Walgreens wow I finally to see alots of new decorations out now. I saw new life-sizes Butler it is about 4ft tall and for some reason he definiely look like Scaretaker. He has hard face feels like ceremic and holds Skeleton Face on platter and it is retails for $49.99. I am thinking getting one not sure. I saw alot of new Animated figures.


Would love to see a picture of the Butler that looks like the Scaretaker.


----------



## Oasis25

Tumblindice said:


> How much was he? My BJs had nothing yesterday.


They are $79.99 that is pretty good deal I'm gonna grab one tomorrow. My BJ's only have one left and I called other BJ's they only have three left and all BJ's received in limited quantities. Also they have new witch and they only have two left for $99.99! Hopes this help! I hope you will find one soon!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

We don't have a BJs around here. 

I'm surprised at how late Sams Club is this year with the Halloween decor. I heard that they are cutting back on the expensive items, so that there won't be any of the big inflatables this year according to one of the employees.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Big Lots, TJMaxx, Beverly Fabrics*

Stopped in BIG LOTTS and a TJMAXX today. Nothing new since my last trip, kind of disappointed. I picked up two additional Haunted Hedge shaking evil eye boxes and also two of the axworthy Flying Ghosts. Both products were mentioned in early posts by people. 

When I bought the ghosts I was thinking maybe I could substitute bats on the line and have two bats flying across instead. There are some pretty large styrofoam bats out there and figured they would be light weight and maybe do-able. I don't have the time to sit down right now and play with it and was wondering has anyone else picked these up and experimented with them yet?

This was the second TJMAXX I've been in lately and it had some of the same stuff as the previous store. Mostly small to medium decor. I did find a couple more Halloween canvas prints. Will add pictures tomorrow. My biggest find of the day however was a treasure chest. Literally. Apparently there's a party planning kit for kids called Incredible Treasure Hunts and what I found in the store was a partial kit. The party loot bags were gone as well as the invites but what I "treasured" the most was the chest which looked great except for a small imperfection. No price on it. I told them it was damaged and seemed to be missing parts and they checked and said they would sell it for $9.99. I could not have made a box as nice as this so was delighted to get it for what I did. It's about 12 inches wide by 9 inches deep and 7 inches high. 

Oh and I also found some nice small corked bottles at BEVERLY'S FABRIC--a California chain with online shopping. Don't think I've been in one before and thought it would be pretty much like Michaels crossed with Joanne Fabric. Not quite. They carry Wilton and other supply stuff, fabrics of all kinds but also they had really nice quality home decor merchandise. They had a sign out side about having halloween items and overall I found their stuff to be a good quality. No props that I can think of but they had displays of various non-halloween archways (kinds that you might see in someone's back yard--different styles of arbors) that were decorated with cloth and vines and halloween items. Very nice.

BTW small corked bottles at BEVERLY'S are on sale right now (not sure til when, maybe just through this week?). I picked up two styles, one a round ball-based beaker, and the other one a small squat round shaped bottle. Originally $1.99, now $.88 each.


----------



## Dragonomine

Went to Walmarts for groceries today. Nothing Halloween, just fall stuff.


----------



## tamster

Halmart had a few halloween things, on is a small black christmas like tree with some ornaments to go with it, cute........Dollar Mart just starting to put some stuff out and same with Dollarama.


----------



## devilangel

bozz said:


> Heres the one I saw.........got to be one of coolest ever. And I wouldn't mind having it.Inflatable Grim Reaper and Pumpkin Carriage - Grandin Road


we got one last year it was a real hit with the kiddos


----------



## jdomabyl

*Lowes*

My Lowes in Surprise, Arizona has all of their stuff out. I did not have my cell phone with me to take pictures.


----------



## GhostHost999

devilangel said:


> we got one last year it was a real hit with the kiddos


I have that onme too! only that mine has, instead of a pumpkin face, some skulls inside that lit up. I saw one spirit's limited version of this inflatable, where a kind of a Donna the dead lifted from the inside of the pumpkin, and then came in again. It was really awesome and cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

my kmart has put out a few witches brooms with glittery rafia. and some costumes. 
walmart has started putting out fall stuff
and our hobby lobby here is putting out halloween besides the fall stuff. nothing gorey though. 
went to joannes fabric to get some of the lace with bats. they were so nice there, they even went to the back and looked through the new stuff. none though. i did see some orange glittery ribbon though. i think i will get both the orange ribbon and the bat ribbon if they get some in. they had lots of cute decorations. they had some tombstones that looked like they were wrapped in tinfoil. i wonder how they would look in a cemetary at night with all the lighting. they also had some cool pumpkins on a stake. pretty pricey though. seems like they were $24.00. 
last year there were no lifesize props around here. but i got a 4 ft. face ripper and it goes well with the 4 foot heads up harry i got the year before. if they get a 4 foot scarekeeper around here, that baby i hope is mine. they also had a headsup witch last year, but i figured one heads up was good enough and i liked harry the best. besides, my theme was zombies the year i got him. 
from what i am reading here, that witch and butler sound like pretty descent prices. they are a maybe, i have lots of witches already. the butler would go well with my moaneke. 
well, none of the stores around here other than one good will store [which hasn't put out any halloween yet] have started putting out christmas yet. so at least it's not like in the past where the christmas way preceded halloween. 
as i flew past one good will on my way to work, there were lots of halloween shirts and cobwebs in the window. a must stop at soon. and a consignment shop has some halloween out, but they are way pricey.
i got my oriental trading post today. it had some cool stuff in it. has anyone gotten a fright or shindiz catalog yet? i haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## Tish

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh and I also found some nice small corked bottles at BEVERLY'S FABRIC--a California chain with online shopping. Don't think I've been in one before and thought it would be pretty much like Michaels crossed with Joanne Fabric. Not quite. They carry Wilton and other supply stuff, fabrics of all kinds but also they had really nice quality home decor merchandise. They had a sign out side about having halloween items and overall I found their stuff to be a good quality. No props that I can think of but they had displays of various non-halloween archways (kinds that you might see in someone's back yard--different styles of arbors) that were decorated with cloth and vines and halloween items. Very nice.
> 
> BTW small corked bottles at BEVERLY'S are on sale right now (not sure til when, maybe just through this week?). I picked up two styles, one a round ball-based beaker, and the other one a small squat round shaped bottle. Originally $1.99, now $.88 each.


Thanks for the tip! We have a Beverly's here in Alameda, I should go check it out. I rarely go there even though it is 5 minutes away.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

I stopped by both Big Lot's in Lexington today. The one in Gardenside is clearing shelf space and moving boxes from pallets to the individual counters. I didn't manage to get any pictures of the planograms but they were taped to the counters. Saw plans for costumes, masks, decorations. They were sitting up end caps too. The other store in Eastland wasn't quite as far along. They were clearing counters but did I didn't see any boxes on the floor. Both stores do have Summer and Garden 75% OFF. I picked up an angel statue and three Tiki signs at one and a small pedestal stand and two red glass tiki torches at the other. The Eastland BL also had some Fitz and Floyd glass ware. I did get pics of these. I have to upload them to the computer from the phone. I'll post later. There was a cookie jar with a "cute" vampire, ghost, pumpkin, in a bag. A witch holding a treat bag cookie jar. A set of three kitten w/ witches hat and pumpkin figures. The jars were 15 or 20 and the figure set was 5 I believe. Hopefully this will get things going and everyone will start getting the merchandise out.


----------



## whichypoo

jdomabyl said:


> My Lowes in Surprise, Arizona has all of their stuff out. I did not have my cell phone with me to take pictures.


OH Man dont tease!!! okay okay just a little.. what do they have..????? Because the one in glendale isn't up at all yet.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Oasis25 said:


> Walgreens- Finally to see a lot of new decorations out now. I saw new life-size Butler it is about 4ft tall and for some reason he look like Scaretaker. He has hard face feels like ceremic and holds Skeleton Face on platter and it is retails for $49.99. I am thinking getting one not sure. I saw alot of new Animated figures as well.


The butler is really neat! His face is really cool and i liked the interaction between him and the talking skull on the tray he is holding. I've been considering getting him too.


----------



## jdomabyl

whichypoo said:


> OH Man dont tease!!! okay okay just a little.. what do they have..????? Because the one in glendale isn't up at all yet.


whichypoo, did i meet you at a Michaels several months ago discussing Spooky Town?


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Ok, here are the pictures I promised of the Fitz and Floyd pieces at Big Lots. I know nothing about Fitz and Floyd. Has anyone else heard of it? BL had half a counter of these along with christmas jars and figures. All of it Fitz and Floyd, so I figured they were a holiday business. As I said in the previous post the jars were 15 and 20 and the figures 5.


----------



## trentsketch

Fitz and Floyd is a well loved holiday/seasonal decor business. They're Christmas pieces are always hard to find since they get snatched up so quick. I was unaware they did Halloween, too.


----------



## kittyvibe

AmFatallyYours said:


> The butler is really neat! His face is really cool and i liked the interaction between him and the talking skull on the tray he is holding. I've been considering getting him too.


omg! pictures!? video?! I must see this! /drools like a crazy woman


----------



## whichypoo

jdomabyl said:


> whichypoo, did i meet you at a Michaels several months ago discussing Spooky Town?


 Yeppers that was little old ME!! Well isn't this a small world !!!


----------



## devilangel

had to go to dollar tree this evening to pick up couple of things had to check out the halloween again, they have added a few things -they have little plastic flask and some little halloween figures with gauzy bodies they are about 8 inches or so


----------



## Nega Knight

Local Fred's has costumes and masks out, in addition to candy, but not much in the way of props.


----------



## dippedstix

theworstwitch said:


> Walgreens! I will be there today. Anyone seen anything at other similar stores (Snyder Drug, etc)?


Stopped by walgreens yesterday hoping to pick up those gross worms and spiders but they didnt have a thing out. Well, they do have some boxes of halloween candy out but that's it. Funny, I've been so anxious to stock up on things early by shopping online, I'll be finished buying before the stores get around to putting their stuff out. LOL


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Thorn Kill Creek said:


> I stopped by both Big Lot's in Lexington today. The one in Gardenside is clearing shelf space and moving boxes from pallets to the individual counters. I didn't manage to get any pictures of the planograms but they were taped to the counters. Saw plans for costumes, masks, decorations. They were sitting up end caps too. The other store in Eastland wasn't quite as far along. They were clearing counters but did I didn't see any boxes on the floor. Both stores do have Summer and Garden 75% OFF. I picked up an angel statue and three Tiki signs at one and a small pedestal stand and two red glass tiki torches at the other. The Eastland BL also had some Fitz and Floyd glass ware. I did get pics of these. I have to upload them to the computer from the phone. I'll post later. There was a cookie jar with a "cute" vampire, ghost, pumpkin, in a bag. A witch holding a treat bag cookie jar. A set of three kitten w/ witches hat and pumpkin figures. The jars were 15 or 20 and the figure set was 5 I believe. Hopefully this will get things going and everyone will start getting the merchandise out.



Wow you found Fitz and Floyd at Big Lots?!?! Lucky you!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

*I freaking love Walgreens! *

Pics! I have pics!

Walgreens in my area are getting stocked! I LOVE that place. 

Reed Diffusers in pomegranate, pumpkin and apple spice. Cute spooky lables!


















General stuff. The gargoyle lights up and has red LED eyes.










MORE gross gummy candy! Look at the zombie hand! 










Nice selection of smaller ghosts and skelly stuff...










Willie the butler! He's $50, and was really funny. The skull on the platter responds with the punchlines on Willie's setups.. corny but nice stuff. 



HAD to buy this... $15 and motion/sound activated. It has a setting to play the Exorcist music, or just do the light show with no sound. 










(comes in a pumpkin stack version as well)


----------



## dippedstix

Frankie's Girl said:


> Pics! I have pics!
> 
> Walgreens in my area are getting stocked! I LOVE that place.
> 
> Reed Diffusers in pomegranate, pumpkin and apple spice. Cute spooky lables!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General stuff. The gargoyle lights up and has red LED eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE gross gummy candy! Look at the zombie hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice selection of smaller ghosts and skelly stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willie the butler! He's $50, and was really funny. The skull on the platter responds with the punchlines on Willie's setups.. corny but nice stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> HAD to buy this... $15 and motion/sound activated. It has a setting to play the Exorcist music, or just do the light show with no sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (comes in a pumpkin stack version as well)


OMG this is awesome! I am going to pick up that skull light show trio to put in my fireplace. My walgreens doesn't have anything yet!!! Lucky you!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

does the pumpkin trio do the same thing?


----------



## dippedstix

Frankie's Girl said:


> Pics! I have pics!
> 
> Walgreens in my area are getting stocked! I LOVE that place.
> 
> Frankie's girl....Did you get a 5 dollar off coupon from walgreens today in your email?


----------



## Frankie's Girl

*but wait, there's more!*

I was trying to take a better recording of THIS ($15 at Walgreens - my hubby HAD to have it  )



***

And some pics from the opening day of *HALLOWEEN EXPRESS*!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

litemareb4xmas said:


> does the pumpkin trio do the same thing?


Yes. 





dippedstix said:


> Frankie's girl....Did you get a 5 dollar off coupon from walgreens today in your email?


No.  Need to sign up for that.


----------



## theedwin

I LOVE the Jack in the Box!!!!! I'm buying one!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

You can get the $5 off of a $25 or more purchase on their website.

$5 Off $25 ׀ Sweepstakes & Promotions ׀ Walgreens


----------



## a witch from canada

Frankie's girl love the pictures , thanks for posting them , i love willy the butler , 

the jack in the box is neat and creepy , i always was scared of those toys as a kid


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I love the jack in the box, I hope our Walgreens carries it.


----------



## Tish

Oh Christ, I'm worried my neighbor will get the Exorcist music playing skeletons. Last year she had the Halloween theme lights that were at Walgreens. I hate The Exorcist!!!!! Even the music makes me freak out and scream for you to turn it off. It'll be a long Halloween season if the neighbor gets that thing. Oy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Howlatthemoon said:


> Wow you found Fitz and Floyd at Big Lots?!?! Lucky you!




Tuesday Morning has been carrying Fitz and Floyd products for a long time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks guys for all the new pics. I keep forgetting during the year to check places like Walgreens and Rite Aid so this was a nice reminder. I don't know if we have a Halloween Express in our area but I enjoyed seeing the pics as well. Always interesting to see what's out there this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the spookie reed difusier bottles, the bat thing in picture 4, and i really, really really want that scarekeeper, the skulls light show would be nice to have, i loved the jack in the boxes when i was little and this one is great, the big skeleton thing and the small guy with a rose are pretty cool, i also like the skelly in a tux 2 photos down, thanks frankies girl for posting. 
tish, i hear you on the exorcist movie. that is one scarey movie.


----------



## The Real Joker

My Target has some Halloween stuff coming out within the next week or so


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Really?*

How did you find out?


The Real Joker said:


> My Target has some Halloween stuff coming out within the next week or so


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Poor Tish!*

I'll be hoping she doesn't find those skeletons. That would suck.


Tish said:


> Oh Christ, I'm worried my neighbor will get the Exorcist music playing skeletons. Last year she had the Halloween theme lights that were at Walgreens. I hate The Exorcist!!!!! Even the music makes me freak out and scream for you to turn it off. It'll be a long Halloween season if the neighbor gets that thing. Oy.


----------



## dippedstix

No.  Need to sign up for that.[/quote]

They send them out every week or so....here's this weeks,

$5 Off $25 ׀ Sweepstakes & Promotions ׀ Walgreens


----------



## Effie

dippedstix said:


> They send them out every week or so....here's this weeks,
> 
> $5 Off $25 ׀ Sweepstakes & Promotions ׀ Walgreens


Thank you!!


----------



## skullboy

Menards in Dekalb/Sycamore has some stuff out.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

*Walmart in BC noe putting Halloween stuff out!*

OK, so was at my local Walmart on Langley, BC and the had 1/5 isles started. The kicker is the had the isles roped off with "closed" sings... aaaaaahhhhh!!!

How frustrating. Oh well, the good stuff was not out yet anyway. Just some imitaion pumpkins, son smaller hanging reapers and all the silly glittery/frilly decorations. But it's in progress and it's way earlier this year! Last year they waited until part-way through September!

Will get sime pics next time I'm in there and more stuff is out!

PS. That's supposed to read "now" in the title! :OP


----------



## 22606

Thanks for the pics, everyone. Some very cool items are coming out this year, apparently. 

Walgreens is really starting to be a force to reckon with when it comes to Halloween, in my opinion. Last year, they had some awesome, affordable items, and this year's selection looks even better, judging by the pics. _Finally_, an evil jack-in-the box...


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks for the pics, everyone. Some very cool items are coming out this year, apparently.
> 
> Walgreens is really starting to be a force to reckon with when it comes to Halloween, in my opinion. Last year, they had some awesome, affordable items, and this year's selection looks even better, judging by the pics. _Finally_, an evil jack-in-the box...


My video with my crappy camera skips sometimes, so the creepy voice of the little girl didn't even come through as good as it is in real life. It is LOUD too (once you take it out of the display box). The store I was in only had two, so hope everyone that wants one can find it! 

Walgreens also had some wigs that I had just seen in Halloween Express (Bettie Page and evil fairy black/pink dogears) - for half the price. 

I've always been impressed with Walgreens. I find more stuff to buy there than at almost any place, and the prices are pretty decent too. AND there are usually so many of them, you can go from store to store to pick up stuff you might have missed. (my hubby hates this particular part  )

(and thanks for the coupon, dippedstix! I always forget to search for those!)


----------



## Chrissy

OOOOhhh I love the look of the butler. How tall? Do the mouths move? Who makes it? My nearest Walgreens is a hike, so I figured I check first. LOL Thanks for the pics!


----------



## msgris

I ran to Target on my lunch break and got the new Martha Stewart Halloween special. I haven't had a chance to look through it yet, though. They also had a Woman's Day Halloween special issue that looked like it had some interesting ideas--lots of owl stuff and I love owls! I'll probably wait until later to pick that one up. I also did some digging in the dollar bins and found some Great Pumpkin socks for my daughter (same ones they had last year). I wish they had them in adult sizes!

During my grocery trip yesterday, I saw that my local Kroger had started putting Halloween stuff out in the seasonal aisle. I couldn't get too close to inspect everything because they still had boxes and pallets out blocking the way. But I bet it will all be out by the time I make my trip next week.


----------



## LT Scare

msgris said:


> I ran to Target on my lunch break and got the new Martha Stewart Halloween special.


Good Lord. That woman is everywhere. The Grandin Road Halloween catalog is filled with her stuff ... glittered skellys ... sheesh.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for the pics, FG! I always love Walgreen's Halloween selections.
I'm going to check out mine tomorrow.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Chrissy said:


> OOOOhhh I love the look of the butler. How tall? Do the mouths move? Who makes it? My nearest Walgreens is a hike, so I figured I check first. LOL Thanks for the pics!


He's 3 feet tall, his mouth moves and his head is on a spring, so when he talks, his head also bobs a bit. He looks like a Gemmy, but I could be wrong.

The skull has red led eyes that flash when HE talks. The butler says something, then the skull does the punchline...

About 4 different phrases like -- 
butler: "dinner is served" 
skull: "you know, I always wanted to be served with a silver platter, but not like this!" 

(that is NOT an exact quote, but something similar)

If your Walgreens is far, I'd call them first and see if they have in the - "4 foot tall talking butler with the skull plate" or something and ask them to hold it for you before just heading over...


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Tuesday Morning has been carrying Fitz and Floyd products for a long time.


Yeah I know Tuesday Morning has been carrying Fitz and Floyd. But being sold at BL could even mean a better deal lol


----------



## Chrissy

Frankie's Girl said:


> He's 4 feet tall, his mouth moves and his head is on a spring, so when he talks, his head also bobs a bit. He looks like a Gemmy, but I could be wrong.
> 
> The skull has red led eyes that flash when HE talks. The butler says something, then the skull does the punchline...
> 
> About 4 different phrases like --
> butler: "dinner is served"
> skull: "you know, I always wanted to be served with a silver platter, but not like this!"
> 
> (that is NOT an exact quote, but something similar)
> 
> If your Walgreens is far, I'd call them first and see if they have in the - "4 foot tall talking butler with the skull plate" or something and ask them to hold it for you before just heading over...


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## trentsketch

Kmart in Paramus is fully out by now. I beat another store to their stock. Lots of interesting goodies I hadn't seen anywhere else. They also have that 4' Waiter/Butler from Walgreens in a slightly different box.

Pics : Disney Halloween figures for $25, Generic Halloween figures for $20, and a fake Axworthy set-up for $18.


























The Axworthy looks interesting, though I didn't get much of a look at it. You tie the ghost to two high objects (same height or it warns it won't work) and the three foot ghost is supposed to fly back and forth. I really don't see how it could work, but I'm almost tempted to check it out. I definitely don't have the time to set up a full on Axworthy for my brother's yard and this could be an easy shortcut. The downside? Motion activated.


----------



## bozz

msgris said:


> I ran to Target on my lunch break and got the new Martha Stewart Halloween special. I haven't had a chance to look through it yet, though. They also had a Woman's Day Halloween special issue that looked like it had some interesting ideas--lots of owl stuff and I love owls! I'll probably wait until later to pick that one up. I also did some digging in the dollar bins and found some Great Pumpkin socks for my daughter (same ones they had last year). I wish they had them in adult sizes!
> 
> During my grocery trip yesterday, I saw that my local Kroger had started putting Halloween stuff out in the seasonal aisle. I couldn't get too close to inspect everything because they still had boxes and pallets out blocking the way. But I bet it will all be out by the time I make my trip next week.


Yoooo, another fellow Dayton resident....cool, I live just south of Dayton in Miamisburg see my profile page. I was just at 2 Krogers and saw nothing out not even boxes yet. It was one of the best stores for me last Nov. during the sales I scored 6 Bubble Foggers at 90% off. They have some very nice stuff there as of last year. Got back from Walgreens and no Butler or even a spot for him ???? I gotta go check some others out he is still on the Plan-o-gram, it was a nice color picture and I wanted to steal it....... Yeah Walgreens has excellent mech. buyers who know what the public wants.It has some cool stuff for the small space it allows.


----------



## Wolfbeard

trentsketch said:


> Kmart in Paramus is fully out by now. I beat another store to their stock. Lots of interesting goodies I hadn't seen anywhere else. They also have that 4' Waiter/Butler from Walgreens in a slightly different box.
> 
> Pics : Disney Halloween figures for $25, Generic Halloween figures for $20, and a fake Axworthy set-up for $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Axworthy looks interesting, though I didn't get much of a look at it. You tie the ghost to two high objects (same height or it warns it won't work) and the three foot ghost is supposed to fly back and forth. I really don't see how it could work, but I'm almost tempted to check it out. I definitely don't have the time to set up a full on Axworthy for my brother's yard and this could be an easy shortcut. The downside? Motion activated.


I have two of the fake Axworthy ghosts from last year. They work alright, but they fly on a black rope and are sound activated. You need a sharp sound to make them go. They also sometimes stop midway and need a sound to get going again. Not bad for the price, but nothing beats a true axworthy.

Eric


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

trentsketch said:


> Kmart in Paramus is fully out by now. I beat another store to their stock. Lots of interesting goodies I hadn't seen anywhere else. They also have that 4' Waiter/Butler from Walgreens in a slightly different box.
> 
> Pics : Disney Halloween figures for $25, Generic Halloween figures for $20, and a fake Axworthy set-up for $18.....
> 
> The Axworthy looks interesting, though I didn't get much of a look at it. You tie the ghost to two high objects (same height or it warns it won't work) and the three foot ghost is supposed to fly back and forth. I really don't see how it could work, but I'm almost tempted to check it out. I definitely don't have the time to set up a full on Axworthy for my brother's yard and this could be an easy shortcut. The downside? Motion activated.



I just bought that axeworthy ghost at Big Lots the other day. Package is basically the same although your foto's is branded with Totally Ghoul (think this may be Kmarts brand). Any way $15 at BG.


----------



## kittyvibe

I scored tons of stuff at after holiday discounts at walgreens, they are awesome. Theres practically one on every corner here by me. I spent maybe $50 last year and I had about 3 cart loads of stuff, haha. Im excited to see all the pics Frankies Girl did at WG and the mini scaretaker dude is awesome, not too crazy about spending $50 but I dont want to risk not getting him when he shows up around here. The gummies look so great too, first with the bugs and now with awesome hands! Everything looks so kool!


----------



## hallorenescene

The Axworthy looks interesting, though I didn't get much of a look at it. You tie the ghost to two high objects (same height or it warns it won't work) and the three foot ghost is supposed to fly back and forth. I really don't see how it could work, but I'm almost tempted to check it out. I definitely don't have the time to set up a full on Axworthy for my brother's yard and this could be an easy shortcut. The downside? Motion activated.[/quote]

last year they had out witches too. and the year before i got a vampire. they work very well. i had the vampire out last year. they go back and forth on the cord, eyes blink red and they laugh. when they get to the end of the cord, they turn and glide back to the other cord end. there is A SWITCH so you can control if you want the laugh or if you want it just to move. the kids loved him. guess i don't know what an axworthy is.

here's a picture of my vampire


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ROSS has Gemmy Witch Spirit Ball!*

I'm in a ROSS right now and they have the 14-inch Gemmy Witch's Spirit Ball!! Same price as the white-haired guy one--19.99. She does less, however for the same price. No microphone. She is sound activated, says "lots of phrases", moves head and mouth, has similar lighting. Comes with an a/c adapter. Also takes batteries.










New: Dept. 56 Halloween bubbled nightlights--skeleton & witch, 2.99.

I also am picking up some plastic aged chain & locks. The lock has a skeleton face on it. Pretty nice looking. Need a lock for my gate. 3.99

Well that's my live report from the trenches. 


UPDATE: more photos from TJMaxx, HomeGoods and ROSS.


----------



## Dragonomine

I had to pop into Michaels today and get some clay and I noticed they had more party supply things.


----------



## kittyvibe

Hrmmm...is this the same Butler as walgreens? if so the price they are charging, owch >< The description sounds exactly the same, but the pic looks a little different on that box and its a foot taller than walgreens'. 

60" Animated Halloween Talking Butler & Skull New! - eBay (item 360183799766 end time Sep-26-09 11:05:51 PDT)


----------



## Nega Knight

kittyvibe said:


> Hrmmm...is this the same Butler as walgreens? if so the price they are charging, owch >< The description sounds exactly the same, but the pic looks a little different on that box and its a foot taller than walgreens'.
> 
> 60" Animated Halloween Talking Butler & Skull New! - eBay (item 360183799766 end time Sep-26-09 11:05:51 PDT)


Yeah, it pretty much looks exactly like the Walgreens butler.


----------



## davy2

haha, this thread just makes me laugh! We're all such Hardcore Halloween addicts! I love it!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Nega Knight said:


> Yeah, it pretty much looks exactly like the Walgreens butler.


Looks exactly the same, but that extra foot means it's more lifesize... the price is actually not too off from what I'd expect it to be in stores.


----------



## a witch from canada

kittyvibe said:


> Hrmmm...is this the same Butler as walgreens? if so the price they are charging, owch >< The description sounds exactly the same, but the pic looks a little different on that box and its a foot taller than walgreens'.
> 
> 60" Animated Halloween Talking Butler & Skull New! - eBay (item 360183799766 end time Sep-26-09 11:05:51 PDT)


same butler not the same height , this one (your link) clearly sais 60 inches on the box but this one is and it sais 3 foot tall ANIMATED / TALKING ALFRED the BUTLER HALLOWEEN DISPLAY - eBay (item 180400232528 end time Aug-29-09 11:50:59 PDT) so this one is probably the same as walgreen at 3 foot tall for 50$ 

i wonder who is selling the one at 60 inches and how much .....


----------



## funrs

View attachment 5714
today at garden ridge attack of the pumpkins.


----------



## msgris

bozz said:


> Yoooo, another fellow Dayton resident....cool, I live just south of Dayton in Miamisburg see my profile page. I was just at 2 Krogers and saw nothing out not even boxes yet. It was one of the best stores for me last Nov. during the sales I scored 6 Bubble Foggers at 90% off. They have some very nice stuff there as of last year. Got back from Walgreens and no Butler or even a spot for him ???? I gotta go check some others out he is still on the Plan-o-gram, it was a nice color picture and I wanted to steal it....... Yeah Walgreens has excellent mech. buyers who know what the public wants.It has some cool stuff for the small space it allows.


Yay, Dayton! It was the Kroger Marketplace in Englewood I saw the Halloween stuff at. I'd say they'll be totally set up by this weekend, if you're looking to make a trip to the north end of town. Sounds like you had some great finds last year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Frankenstein fans - Dept. 56 item*

Saw these Department 56 salt and pepper shakers at TJMaxx tonight. The car is the pepper shaker; Frankie is the salt shaker. Two sets shown just to be clear.


----------



## BooBerrie

Today, our Walmart had some fall decorations (decorative pumpkins, craftable pumpkins, etc) out, which was really encouraging for me because school hasn't started yet here (starts next week). Hopefully their selection will be decent but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## sweets86

Yeah Menards just put up all of their Halloween stuff as well!!! Its getting closer


----------



## OpenTrackRacer

Another followup on the Ross Crystal Ball (Spirit Ball) with Dr. Shivers face. I was able to hack one yesterday to add an audio line-in jack. Details are posted in the tutorial section...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80417-gemmy-crystal-ball-audio-line-hack.html

I still can't believe what a great deal these are for $20!


----------



## kittyvibe

a witch from canada said:


> same butler not the same height , this one (your link) clearly sais 60 inches on the box but this one is and it sais 3 foot tall ANIMATED / TALKING ALFRED the BUTLER HALLOWEEN DISPLAY - eBay (item 180400232528 end time Aug-29-09 11:50:59 PDT) so this one is probably the same as walgreen at 3 foot tall for 50$
> 
> i wonder who is selling the one at 60 inches and how much .....



Hrmmm...I thought he looked a little off. I too wish who is selling the 60 inch. The link for the person selling the 3 ft has decent pics but I laughed when he mentioned it was a rare item. Just wait for him, hell be out soon. I called all my walgreens in the area and they will be putting their stuff out in the next week or so.


----------



## icemanfred

The 60" version says
Butler's head bob naturally when he talks 
Looking forward to seeing a video.

I know this wont have the detail of the scaretaker. But it might be an option for those of us not lucky enought to find one.


----------



## bozz

msgris said:


> Yay, Dayton! It was the Kroger Marketplace in Englewood I saw the Halloween stuff at. I'd say they'll be totally set up by this weekend, if you're looking to make a trip to the north end of town. Sounds like you had some great finds last year!


Cool and thanks, I get up that way to check out Menards and Gander Mountain.Yeah Kroger and BL was so good to me last Nov. I can only hope for a repeat...... Dayton rules !!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ROSS Spirit Ball 14 inch Full-size Witch head*

Pulled the witch out of the box this morning and here are the sayings she has:

1) Ah, halloween! A time of _magic_. (cackling)

2) (cackling) Eye of newt, toe of bat, nose of frog, tail of cat (cackling)...

3) What spell should I conjure up tonight? (cackling)...

4) _Oooooh_, Here's a good spell (cackling)...

5) _Ah_, the perfect portion for my little trick or treaters (cackling)...

6) Let's see what spells I can pull out of my book of magic tonight (cackling)...


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Pulled the witch out of the box this morning and here are the sayings she has:
> 
> 1) Ah, halloween! A time of _magic_. (cackling)
> 
> 2) (cackling) Eye of newt, toe of bat, nose of frog, tail of cat (cackling)...
> 
> 3) What spell should I conjure up tonight? (cackling)...
> 
> 4) _Oooooh_, Here's a good spell (cackling)...
> 
> 5) _Ah_, the perfect portion for my little trick or treaters (cackling)...
> 
> 6) Let's see what spells I can pull out of my book of magic tonight (cackling)...


I have the 9" witch spirt ball that was $20 when I got her last year. Picked up the frankie monster in the aftersales for $10. I really like both of them, but it would have been really cool to get the LARGE version!

Totally off topic, but I'm debating about adding cackling from now on in all of my conversations. 

"Sure I'll get that report over to you in about an hour." *cackling*

"I'll need to call IT to take a look at this." *cackling*

"Does anyone want me to pick them up something for lunch while I'm out?" *cackling*


Think that would be weird?


----------



## MorbidMariah

Frankie's Girl, I think you should! Hahahaha!!! That would be too funny! I love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah, believe me I had to listen to her repeatedly to make sure I was transcribing what she said. Gemmy lives to repeat. Still the old hag (witch) has her appeal. I think next year I'll work on taking her to a full-size prop. I could use something standing around the cauldron.


----------



## Oasis25

Went to Lowes today finally they put everything out!! I was excited to buy the Animated Cat inflatables and Grim Skeleton Reaper inflatables. I saw cool about 4ft tall LED Crystal Skeleton that is worth a buy!! They are $59.99. Saw the life size Stirring Witch with Cauldron and they are $159.99 and Cloaked Reaper Skeleton are $99.99 alot of good stuff at Lowes I suggest to check it out!! You wont be dissapointed!  Mostly are Gemmy product and there are two are made by GE General Electric.


----------



## hallorenescene

i checked out a lowes last year and i can't remember if it was in ceder rapids or waterloo, but they quit doing halloween last year. after hearing of all the cool stuff posted on here, i was really excited, drove around 2 hours to get there. 
well, we have a few stores here that do nice. i agree with the person who said walgreens puts out nice. walgreens puts out very nice and especially for the small area they have for it, and target puts out more and nice. they both have some different items than the other. on the items that are the same, walgreens usually have the better price.


----------



## a witch from canada

*anyone seen this witch ?*

as anyone seen this witch somewhere and if so how much was she ?

http://jmarcus.com/mp_22514a_headsupwitch.htm


----------



## Shawna

Havn't seen that witch yet. Where did you find the picture of her? I will keep a look out for her.


----------



## a witch from canada

Shawna said:


> Havn't seen that witch yet. Where did you find the picture of her? I will keep a look out for her.


this web site was posted on the forum quite a few months ago for the new gemmy props http://jmarcus.com/halloween_lifesize_midsize.htm

, i actually saw this witch in ebay for sale ealier for 157$ so i am guessing some store have her cheaper ???


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I checked out Walgreen's today, but found no Halloween items. 
But in the back to school aisle I found a 1GB MP3 player on sale for $14.99 (50% off).
I bought two of them, used the $5 coupon and got both for $25.
So I didn't walk out empty handed........


----------



## Tumblindice

Went to Lowes today and most of their stuff is out. I must tell you I loved the skeleton with the lamp and I am going back to buy him tomorrow. Nothing else really jumped ut at me. Here are the pics.








[/IMG]

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## colmmoo

That witch at Lowes - is that the same animated witch as the one in Walmart with the cauldron?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Love the pics Tumblindice !!!! 

I'll have to run over and check out our Lowes.


----------



## tinafromidaho

Our Halloween Express opened today and I went to check it out and was very underwhelmed. I thought they had all kinds of stuff but ours is basically just a costume, wig, mask, and make-up store. Maybe they don't have it stocked all the way yet.


----------



## trentsketch

> Our Halloween Express opened today and I went to check it out and was very underwhelmed. I thought they had all kinds of stuff but ours is basically just a costume, wig, mask, and make-up store. Maybe they don't have it stocked all the way yet.


I had the same experience at mine. Most of the store didn't even have price tags yet and seemed awfully empty in the props department. I asked about a few items on display and was told by the employee she doesn't know why the store opened already when nothing was ready. I'll take that as a good sign.


----------



## bozz

*The Walgreens Butler is only 3' tall and Not 4'*



a witch from canada said:


> same butler not the same height , this one (your link) clearly sais 60 inches on the box but this one is and it sais 3 foot tall ANIMATED / TALKING ALFRED the BUTLER HALLOWEEN DISPLAY - eBay (item 180400232528 end time Aug-29-09 11:50:59 PDT) so this one is probably the same as walgreen at 3 foot tall for 50$
> 
> i wonder who is selling the one at 60 inches and how much .....


Well after making my rounds again, DT,HE,PC,Spirit (not open yet but the fake 12' display trees looked cool along with the new Gemmy boxes) and after 4 Walgreen stores later I finally saw the Butler and he is only 3' tall (somebody said he was 4' tall at WG but sad to say... not so).He's still cool but kinda small for $ 50 the phrases are very cute but I would rather have the 5' one at K-mart if I see him as mention a few pages back I believe. Lots of new cool stuff at PC an my K-mart has about 30 big boxes of Halloween stuff......it won't be long and it looks like big K will have a nice size inventory.


----------



## rmwitch

For those of you that have an Ollie's Bargain Outlet nearby. They just started putting out their Halloween stuff. I went there yesterday and picked up a few things and they said they had a lot more in the back that needed to be tagged and put out.

For those of you that don't know what Ollie's Bargain Outlet is, it is kinda like a Big Lots (factory closeouts/overstock), but only bigger.

Let us know if you find something interesting?


----------



## Howlatthemoon

rmwitch said:


> For those of you that have an Ollie's Bargain Outlet nearby. They just started putting out their Halloween stuff. I went there yesterday and picked up a few things and they said they had a lot more in the back that needed to be tagged and put out.
> 
> For those of you that don't know what Ollie's Bargain Outlet is, it is kinda like a Big Lots (factory closeouts/overstock), but only bigger.
> 
> Let us know if you find something interesting?


Oh yeah Ollies. I have one near me. You know, I think I am going to start setting up a Halloween acct. LOL You know like people have a Christmas acct, to be spent for Christmas purchases lol. They save all year long... We've come along way from card board cut outs and boxed costumes!


----------



## briniLDD

Halloween Express opened!!!! I got my zombie baby!!!!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Our Wal-Mart in Winchester is beginning to put out Costumes. Nothing else so far and it's taking forever. My wifewent in on friday morning and told me about it. We went back on saturday evening and they still only had out about twenty costumes on three seperate counters. The rest of the counters were empty or still had the big plastic totes on them.


----------



## Effie

briniLDD said:


> Halloween Express opened!!!! I got my zombie baby!!!!


Was it this one? I LOVE this baby -- I want him so bad!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

bozz said:


> Well after making my rounds again, DT,HE,PC,Spirit (not open yet but the fake 12' display trees looked cool along with the new Gemmy boxes) and after 4 Walgreen stores later I finally saw the Butler and he is only 3' tall (somebody said he was 4' tall at WG but sad to say... not so).He's still cool but kinda small for $ 50 the phrases are very cute but I would rather have the 5' one at K-mart if I see him as mention a few pages back I believe. Lots of new cool stuff at PC an my K-mart has about 30 big boxes of Halloween stuff......it won't be long and it looks like big K will have a nice size inventory.


Oops  that was me that said 4 ft... meant 3 foot and didn't check the number after I posted. SORRY everyone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jgc106, last year I opened up my Gemmy mummy and basically unscrewed the lightbulb (not an led) that lit his body. I liked him better that way. Have you looked to see what openings you have on Giles? Maybe there's one near his neck or on theback of the head to give you a peak inside. Good luck.


----------



## roguepixie

WOOHOO! FINALLY got Martha's Halloween Mag! They just put it out last night at my stores! I love the costume she is wearing too and it shows how to make the costume!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> jgc106, last year I opened up my Gemmy mummy and basically unscrewed the lightbulb (not an led) that lit his body. I liked him better that way. Have you looked to see what openings you have on Giles? Maybe there's one near his neck or on theback of the head to give you a peak inside. Good luck.


*Im almost certain you can do that because it allows you to replace the bulbs when they go bad, take a look and let us know. also can you post a pic? I was hopeing to get the Dept scaretaker from Homegoods but so far no luch however I think Giles might be a better buy for the money. Would love to see close up pics.*


----------



## malibuman

Went to Lowes today and they had finished putting their stuff out. The new version of the Gemmy witch I really like, since this one has nice legs. I was really wanting to look at the skeleton reaper guy that holds the lantern. But after looking at him, he is really cheaply made. He has no body to speak of, just cheap aluminum pipes that stick together to stand him up. Not sure he is worth a 100 bucks.


----------



## kittyvibe

buyinflatables.com - Gemmy Airblown Inflatables - Christmas Catalog, Christmas Decorations, Christmas Inflatables, Christmas Airblown Inflatables has some items from last year on clearance now, wont be long before they're all up!


----------



## briniLDD

Effie said:


> Was it this one? I LOVE this baby -- I want him so bad!!




Yeah, he was the same one but with red eyes and his head turns around. I was lucky my birthday's coming up, otherwise I would of never gotten him! ( At least not for $75) He was my early present from my mom. And I named hime Dennis the Disgusting. LOL!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Effie said:


> Was it this one? I LOVE this baby -- I want him so bad!!


I saw that zombie baby at halloween express. But, his head rotated completely around why he cried and snarled. I think he was $75.


----------



## badgirl

Our Dollar General stores had nice thick bags of "Creepy Cloth" for only $1! Never can have too much creepy cloth to cover up all the "pretty" stuff in my house.


----------



## Tuff_Ghost

My husband swore he saw candy corn ice cream the other day when he went to the store. I was there with him yesterday and it was gone. It apparently sold like hotcakes. Other places have been selling out of candy corn the same day they stock it. Not to start a whole who likes/who doesn't like candy corn discussion, but I always thought most people hated it. I know I'm not that big of a fan. 
There is, however, plenty of halloween chocolate candy out now where I live. Given that or candy corn I know what I'd chose!


----------



## GrahamWellington

I saw a Halloween display at my local grocery store over the weekend. It was mostly those cheap plastic costumes that sell for ~$10. No candy yet.


----------



## Effie

kittyvibe said:


> buyinflatables.com - Gemmy Airblown Inflatables - Christmas Catalog, Christmas Decorations, Christmas Inflatables, Christmas Airblown Inflatables has some items from last year on clearance now, wont be long before they're all up!


Thanks for the head's up!! I've been checking them every so often and was disappointed they didn't have as much as last year -- but now they have the pirate skeleton again!! I got him last year and he's really great for the price!!! Here's a link.


----------



## Nega Knight

Tuff_Ghost said:


> My husband swore he saw candy corn ice cream the other day when he went to the store. I was there with him yesterday and it was gone. It apparently sold like hotcakes. Other places have been selling out of candy corn the same day they stock it. Not to start a whole who likes/who doesn't like candy corn discussion, but I always thought most people hated it. I know I'm not that big of a fan.
> There is, however, plenty of halloween chocolate candy out now where I live. Given that or candy corn I know what I'd chose!


I love candy corn, personally. Nothing puts me in the spirit quite like the first piece of candy corn of the season!


----------



## Brimstonewitch

I was SO disappointed today when I went to 7 stores looking for Halloween items  . Hobby Lobby, Joanne fabrics, Michael's and Big Lots all had a few things but nothing to shout about. All of them have fall items aplenty but Halloween stuffs were disappointing. Wal-mart doesn't even have anything out yet  and Party Planet is still putting theirs out. Ross had THE BEST selection of items in just two little 1/4 long isles right at the entrance. Got a few things from there but not much else. New Spirit store here this year too but they don't open till September. 

Hope everyone else is having better luck than I am.


----------



## Haunty

Menards (home improvement store in Midwest) finally has Halloween stuff out!! Their entire Seasonal section is setup with Halloween goodness. Plus they are selling 22 oz. bags of Brachs Mellowcreme Pumpkins. Some grocery stores only had the smaller sized bags of it.

Walgreens has their Halloween candy out. Will be checking back when the dreaded "
Back to School" stuff is removed, to make room for Halloween.

Hobby Lobby has Fall / Harvest stuff out. But, they aren't real big on Pagan holidays. lol


----------



## kittyvibe

Effie said:


> Thanks for the head's up!! I've been checking them every so often and was disappointed they didn't have as much as last year -- but now they have the pirate skeleton again!! I got him last year and he's really great for the price!!! Here's a link.


Your welcome  I got him at a good price last year too, I saw him in a store recently and they wanted $100 for him, LOL.


----------



## hurricanegame

I am getting excited again!! It's almost time for the best part of the year lol, I have yet to visit my Dollar Store (first one to get items out here in Canada) and I won't dare check for Halloween items everywhere because I'll be dissapointed as some on this thread.

The major outlets like Walmart and such will have items close to the end of this month, just have to wait, it sucks but more time to think of what to do this year.

Last year a lot of people gave me comments and wanted to see what I do this year, I'm sort of becoming a house hold name around town.

But I will bring pictures to this thread as soon as I see some items on store shevles!!


----------



## wandererrob

My mom has already started exploiting her hook-up at AC Moore for me }


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Spinning Head Possessed Baby - Questions*



AmFatallyYours said:


> I saw that zombie baby at halloween express. But, his head rotated completely around why he cried and snarled. I think he was $75.



Halloween Express has the Zombie Baby latex prop for about $50. I checked out the spinning head one that you mentioned above and they are currently sold out. It was priced as you indicated. I wish they had a video of him and you could see him in action and hear what he says. 

I do love the look of latex but hate that it deteriorates over time especially in heat so I always have second thoughts about investing a lot of money in one. However I might be willing to layout the dough on the possessed baby though. Has anyone purchase this bundle of joy yet and can tell us more?


----------



## dippedstix

I went to the Dollar Store today, haven't been in a few weeks. I was impressed by the selection. The wooden signs were awesome. I couldn't help myself, had to buy one of each!


----------



## Deadna

dippedstix said:


> I went to the Dollar Store today, haven't been in a few weeks. I was impressed by the selection. The wooden signs were awesome. I couldn't help myself, had to buy one of each!


I got all the wooden signs too...I think many here will like them! I wish I could post clear pics


----------



## Tumblindice

Would love to see these, my store doesn't have them yet.


----------



## savagehaunter

Micheals is the only store in my neck of the woods with stuff out. Yes it is disapointing, but by October first we should have lots of stuff everywhere. Right now my only real choice is web site buying a Spirit and other sites.


----------



## dippedstix

Deadna said:


> I got all the wooden signs too...I think many here will like them! I wish I could post clear pics



I know what you mean. My camera battery just went dead suddenly so I can't take pictures either. I'll get some batteries today! I love the Pumpkin Heads Deadly Diner and the Crossbones Inn signs! I am going to hang those somewhere around the food tables since they list lots of the foods we'll be having anyway....bat wings, Witches brew. Love it!


----------



## bozz

dippedstix said:


> I went to the Dollar Store today, haven't been in a few weeks. I was impressed by the selection. The wooden signs were awesome. I couldn't help myself, had to buy one of each!


Yeah I did too along with some creepy cloth as some one mention earlier also got some beware banners and bloody stick ons.There are pics on the Indiana Dollar Tree thread.Just can't beat decorating for $1 each.


----------



## Laredo

Sorry to hear that some Hobby Lobby stores are up to their old tricks - not carrying Halloween merchandise. The one I visited in Tulsa had a huge Halloween selection. 

I have to hand it to Walgreens; their Halloween merchandise presentation is the most fun of any I have seen.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Effie said:


> Was it this one? I LOVE this baby -- I want him so bad!!


I bought one of those last year for a lot less than $75, although the head on mine didn't rotate


----------



## Scatterbrains

Laredo said:


> Sorry to hear that some Hobby Lobby stores are up to their old tricks - not carrying Halloween merchandise. The one I visited in Tulsa had a huge Halloween selection.
> 
> I have to hand it to Walgreens; their Halloween merchandise presentation is the most fun of any I have seen.


Hobby Lobby carries Halloween stuff....but it's all cutesy stuff


----------



## Dragonomine

I went to my Dollar General today hoping they would have their Halloween stuff out and they did!! They had the creepy black fabric that was mentioned for $1. I got 12 of them!! They were actually very nice! And I got a lot of other stuff too. I loved their selection and it was cheap!!! I spent like $55! lol


----------



## dippedstix

Dragonomine said:


> I went to my Dollar General today hoping they would have their Halloween stuff out and they did!! They had the creepy black fabric that was mentioned for $1. I got 12 of them!! They were actually very nice! And I got a lot of other stuff too. I loved their selection and it was cheap!!! I spent like $55! lol



Oh- I haven't been to Dollar General yet...must go tonight! I am out of control....LOL!


----------



## MobileMayhem

I called my closest SPIRIT store and the gal there said they don't open until the 17th. Ugh.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Halloween Express has the Zombie Baby latex prop for about $50. I checked out the spinning head one that you mentioned above and they are currently sold out. It was priced as you indicated. I wish they had a video of him and you could see him in action and hear what he says.
> 
> I do love the look of latex but hate that it deteriorates over time especially in heat so I always have second thoughts about investing a lot of money in one. However I might be willing to layout the dough on the possessed baby though. Has anyone purchase this bundle of joy yet and can tell us more?


Halloweenasylum.com has a video of the baby.


----------



## Effie

I made a whirlwind tour of BIG LOTS, Lowes, and Party City in that order today with nothing new -- Big Lots just has a few items out so far, nothing like last year so I'm hoping they will have more shortly -- Lowes had absolutely NOTHING out yet -- I caught the Party City employees _feverishly_ stocking the Halloween items on the shelves and they were kind of peeved that I was bothering them when I asked them about the $44 1000 watt fog machine -- they said not yet but they are having another truck come this week so it may arrive later . . . nothing at ANY Walgreens yet, either!! I think I'm going to give up for a couple of weeks . . .


----------



## Effie

halloween71 said:


> Halloweenasylum.com has a video of the baby.


And here it is!

YouTube - Spinning Head Baby - HalloweenAsylum.com


----------



## Ween12amEternal

^^^Bwah, now that's funny.

Our _Farm 'n Fleet_ (or _Fleet Farm _if you're in Wisconsin) now has some fall out if anybody likes to go there.

Also, our _Menard's_ only has a small section of Halloween out. They do have the butler guy if you're looking for him.


----------



## badgirl

Okay, I'm dying to see these wooden $1 store signs...anyone have a photo????


----------



## marsham

I went to TJ Maxx and found new things. No undertaker though. This is the first time I'm uploading pictures from an album so I hope this works. If so, I'll do the rest!


----------



## marsham

Oh great, so here's more pictures.


----------



## marsham

And a few more:


----------



## marsham

More pictures I forgot the first time. I love the spell book, maybe I can recreate it for cheaper.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow marsham, great pictures


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, Marsham your store really got a lot put out on the shelves. Thanks for all of the pics. I like that gray severed hand in your third picture. I never saw it at my HomeGoods. I would have loved to have seen a close up of it. I assume it was just a static prop, but it looked kind of neat. I'll have to see if our TJMaxxs get one in. I think someone mentioned the spell book before but I never saw it in my HomeGoods so it was great seeing a pic of it. From your pics I'm guessing that your TJMaxx has a HomeGoods in it? Looks like a pretty good size store.


----------



## marsham

I was just at that store last week and they really did add more stuff. The hand was neat, static, could be a candle holder. The spell book was very nice, and the pages were empty so you could write in your own spells. I'm going with a witch theme this year and there were so many great ones. Homegoods is in TJ Maxx but I still think a real Homegoods would have more stuff. And we need more stuff, my husband always says!






Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, Marsham your store really got a lot put out on the shelves. Thanks for all of the pics. I like that gray severed hand in your third picture. I never saw it at my HomeGoods. I would have loved to have seen a close up of it. I assume it was just a static prop, but it looked kind of neat. I'll have to see if our TJMaxxs get one in. I think someone mentioned the spell book before but I never saw it in my HomeGoods so it was great seeing a pic of it. From your pics I'm guessing that your TJMaxx has a HomeGoods in it? Looks like a pretty good size store.


----------



## Dragonomine

OMG!!!!! There's a spell book with a DRAGON on it!!! :bawls:: Me want!!!


----------



## 22606

That HomeGoods is loaded! Lucky you...

The ones around here have next to nothing; hopefully, what they have out right now is just a teaser. I especially want that seated gargoyle located in the back of that big jumble of goodies


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks BTW to the person who posted the video link on the spinning head baby!


----------



## nhh

I've been to Dollar Tree a couple of times and kinda disappointed. Today I stopped by the one that had the most items earlier, they were loaded with a ton of stuff. All kinds from glass ware to stickers, from scary to cute. I was shocked. Of course I didn't have a camera with me.  But, all the other DTs near me still have nothing.


----------



## dustin2dust

I went past a Target today that has the isles cleared and a few items out already! Looks like they are going to have another nice year as far as designs go. They have a new skull that they have on cups and plates. I got a pair of metal skeleton serving tongs for $10! 

I made an album of the things I have seen and bought so far this year. Halloween Forum - dustin2dust's Album: The things I found in stored during the 09 season. Too tired to add pictures individually to this thread.

At Michael's I picked up a pad of Martha Stewart 12x12 double sided scrapbook paper. $5 with a 50% off coupon. I'm not into scrapbooking, but the designs are so cool that I knew I could do something with it. I think she has two and this one is called "Mad Scientist" which is written super small over the bar code on the back. I saw her Halloween Holiday magazine today and wasn't that impressed. I was really looking forward to checking it out, but not much stood out. Several pages are used as a catalog for her Grandalin Bay merchandise.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

dustin2dust said:


> I went past a Target today that has the isles cleared and a few items out already! Looks like they are going to have another nice year as far as designs go. They have a new skull that they have on cups and plates. I got a pair of metal skeleton serving tongs for $10!
> 
> I made an album of the things I have seen and bought so far this year. Halloween Forum - dustin2dust's Album: The things I found in stored during the 09 season. Too tired to add pictures individually to this thread.
> 
> At Michael's I picked up a pad of Martha Stewart 12x12 double sided scrapbook paper. $5 with a 50% off coupon. I'm not into scrapbooking, but the designs are so cool that I knew I could do something with it. I think she has two and this one is called "Mad Scientist" which is written super small over the bar code on the back. I saw her Halloween Holiday magazine today and wasn't that impressed. I was really looking forward to checking it out, but not much stood out. Several pages are used as a catalog for her Grandalin Bay merchandise.


I saw those tongs in your picture. Man if I had known Target was going to have them I would have waited. Dept. 56 had those(may be Dept.56 actually since they are discontinuing Halloween decor other than the village) for sale on the Lenox website for 24.00 and I though that was a great deal because they were 48.00 from Dept.56! Lucky you!i


----------



## hallorenescene

i didn't see the gray hand till mentioned. i had to go back and check it out. that is a cool hand. 
marsham, i really like your avatar. 
i am doing a witch theme this year as well, quite a few nice withy things there


----------



## Darkpumpkin

marsham said:


> And a few more:


I LOVE that little house! I'll have to track that down!


----------



## Deadna

badgirl said:


> Okay, I'm dying to see these wooden $1 store signs...anyone have a photo????


Here they are if this works right...............








bumid=1510&pictureid=20806[/IMG]IMG]umid=1510&pictureid=20803[/IMG]


----------



## mementomori

where did you get the beware pumpkin? I love it!


----------



## Deadna

More Dollar Tree signs..............


----------



## Tumblindice

Kmart was loaded for bear, pics later tonight.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Tumblindice said:


> Kmart was loaded for bear, pics later tonight.


Where are you located Tumblindice ? 

I stopped by our Kmart yesterday and they had nothing but school supplies out and summer clearance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Most of the Kmarts by us closed up years ago. We still have a few around but a bit of a drive. Last year, prompted by posts on their after-Halloween sales I went to one location and came away with lots of great stuff at a great price. I'm going to keep calling to see when they get all their halloween put out before making a trip back however. I'm making a reindeer/wolf this year and I'd like to see in person the wolf mask they carry. It's reasonably priced.


----------



## dustin2dust

Howlatthemoon said:


> may be Dept.56 actually since they are discontinuing Halloween decor other than the village


What?! NOOOOOOOO!!!!! I LOVE their Halloween stuff and look forward to seeing what new stuff they have every year. That is terrible news! I'm going to go console myself with ice cream now and pout.


----------



## Skullie

dustin2dust said:


> What?! NOOOOOOOO!!!!! I LOVE their Halloween stuff and look forward to seeing what new stuff they have every year. That is terrible news! I'm going to go console myself with ice cream now and pout.


Hay pass the caramel topping and the whipped cream


----------



## Laredo

Hats off to Dollar Tree!!

They've had a couple of endcaps of Halloween items for weeks.

I went in today and they had maybe 10X as much Halloween merchandise. It's good, traditional stuff, all of course for $1. If you didn't have much scrilla and wanted to do Halloween, that place could fix you up from candy to kids' costumes to decorations. I give them and Walgreens top honors for covering all aspects of Halloween at a low cost and with considerable taste.


----------



## Plague

dustin2dust said:


> What?! NOOOOOOOO!!!!! I LOVE their Halloween stuff and look forward to seeing what new stuff they have every year. That is terrible news! I'm going to go console myself with ice cream now and pout.


I don't know. Every year I hear that rumor- and yet NOWHERE can I find a confirmation if it is actually true.

As for the Home Goods fotos above, that practically looks like my house, since I've practically bought the entire store in my four trips to date...


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Plague said:


> I don't know. Every year I hear that rumor- and yet NOWHERE can I find a confirmation if it is actually true.
> 
> As for the Home Goods fotos above, that practically looks like my house, since I've practically bought the entire store in my four trips to date...


Well here ya go. I've seen notices of these kinds on many Dept.56 dealers. However the Halloween Village will continue! I agree it's HORRIBLE that they are discontinuing it. I guess it has something to do with Enesco aquiring them. But I think they're making a foolish mistake to not put out new Halloween giftware/merchandise!!

Giftshop1234 
Halloween, 2008 Dept 56, 2008 Department 56 Halloween, Dept 56, Department 56, Halloween Decorations, Willow Witches


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Department 56 - Home Page

I don't see any new Halloween other than Snoopy and village products. So sad!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I stopped by our Sams Club this afternoon and they had a few Halloween items out. They didn't have the heads up Frankenstein or Witch, but they did have the 60" Animated Butler with talking skull for $74.95.


----------



## a witch from canada

prestonjjrtr said:


> I stopped by our Sams Club this afternoon and they had a few Halloween items out. They didn't have the heads up Frankenstein or Witch, but they did have the 60" Animated Butler with talking skull for $74.95.


now that is interesting


----------



## a witch from canada

Howlatthemoon said:


> Well here ya go. I've seen notices of these kinds on many Dept.56 dealers. However the Halloween Village will continue! I agree it's HORRIBLE that they are discontinuing it. I guess it has something to do with Enesco aquiring them. But I think they're making a foolish mistake to not put out new Halloween giftware/merchandise!!
> 
> Giftshop1234
> Halloween, 2008 Dept 56, 2008 Department 56 Halloween, Dept 56, Department 56, Halloween Decorations, Willow Witches


yes all the dealers got a notice of this last fall that their would no longuer make dept 56 halloween lines , very sad .....this is why you guys see so much of these dept 56 items at homegoods since their buying liquidations .


----------



## Count Chocula

just got back from Big lots, got a lot of stuff out

cleaned out the crows with the red led flashing eyes, perfect for the 15 ft pear trees in my front yard


----------



## Scatterbrains

Count Chocula said:


> just got back from Big lots, got a lot of stuff out


That was what I was going to say..

Bluckies are on the shelf for $15


----------



## Count Chocula

Scatterbrains said:


> That was what I was going to say..
> 
> Bluckies are on the shelf for $15



Got one of those Drakulas Pub signs for 5 bucks, had a small dent on the front and talked the manager down from $15


----------



## Tish

Plague said:


> As for the Home Goods fotos above, that practically looks like my house, since I've practically bought the entire store in my four trips to date...


Hehe, I only discovered Home Goods from this thread and have been 3 times in the past month or so. And my dining room is starting to look like those pictures too.


----------



## Tumblindice

Went to Kmart and as I said they were really loaded. Camera went dead after 7 photos. I bought 3 of the corpsed skulls at 6.99 it was easier than making them to me. They had 3 ft butler, full sized Jason, flyer ghosts, dancing ghost, shaking hedge, some Disney stuff. Pics below:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Tumblindice

More:







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Tumblindice

Deadna said:


> More Dollar Tree signs..............


Why can't I see this?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks for the pics Tumblindice !!! 

I sure hope our Kmarts start getting stocked soon !! We still don't have any signs of Halloween goodies, perhaps this weekend.


----------



## Tumblindice

prestonjjrtr said:


> Where are you located Tumblindice ?
> 
> I stopped by our Kmart yesterday and they had nothing but school supplies out and summer clearance.


Saratoga, NY


----------



## Tumblindice

prestonjjrtr said:


> Thanks for the pics Tumblindice !!!
> 
> I sure hope our Kmarts start getting stocked soon !! We still don't have any signs of Halloween goodies, perhaps this weekend.


Thanks for the heads up on the 60 inch butler at Sams club. It is a must have for me since I am striking out with the Scaretaker.


----------



## Tumblindice

Here is the Kmart disney:








[/IMG]


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Tumblindice said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the 60 inch butler at Sams club. It is a must have for me since I am striking out with the Scaretaker.


Sorry about the Scaretaker, that is a real bummer. Hopefully this will be a nice substitution. 

Our Marshalls/Home Goods Stores still have not received any of the lifesize witches.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Awesome! I went to kmart yesterday to check and there was nothing. I can't wait til they get this stuff. How much were the corpsed skulls and the jason?


----------



## Deadna

Tumblindice said:


> Why can't I see this?


I don't know what you are seeing and am the wrong person to ask about posting ANYTHING when it comes to using a computer since I have little experience with one  but you might be able to see the pics in my album titled PROPS.


----------



## hallorenescene

at my kmart the jason is $199.00, we didn't have out any corpsed skulls yet


----------



## Tumblindice

AmFatallyYours said:


> Awesome! I went to kmart yesterday to check and there was nothing. I can't wait til they get this stuff. How much were the corpsed skulls and the jason?


Jason $199 and skulls $6.99.


----------



## Deadna

Not much of a decoration but something I picked up that was neat from CVS Pharmacy was a Pop Rocks kit for .99 
It comes with a test tube,poprocks and 2 magic potion packets. You fill the tube with water,add poprocks then some of packet #1 which turns the water blue. Then add a little of packet #2 and watch out!!!! It foams like crazy...the package says "drink if you dare" so we did.....it was like putting an alka seltzer in your mouth...tasted awful but we were laughing like crazy at everyone's reactions to trying to drink it without getting covered in foam...lol!


----------



## dustin2dust

Deadna said:


> Not much of a decoration but something I picked up that was neat from CVS Pharmacy was a Pop Rocks kit for .99
> It comes with a test tube,poprocks and 2 magic potion packets. You fill the tube with water,add poprocks then some of packet #1 which turns the water blue. Then add a little of packet #2 and watch out!!!! It foams like crazy...the package says "drink if you dare" so we did.....it was like putting an alka seltzer in your mouth...tasted awful but we were laughing like crazy at everyone's reactions to trying to drink it without getting covered in foam...lol!


Sounds like it would be better if you add booze!


----------



## devilangel

Tumblindice said:


> Why can't I see this?


i cant see either, will have to do dollar tree run at lunch


----------



## Dragonomine

I really like the corpsed skulls Tunblindice.


----------



## Laredo

It's starting to feel like every time someone walks into a store and sees a pumpkin they're starting a new thread about it. I'm glad they're enthusiastic about it, but I think a sticky next year might be a good idea.


----------



## Bubbels

Laredo said:


> It's starting to feel like every time someone walks into a store and sees a pumpkin they're starting a new thread about it. I'm glad they're enthusiastic about it, but I think a sticky next year might be a good idea.


Yah and someone should manage a summarized list in the first post.


----------



## cinders

The Big Lots by me is putting their stuff out. They have Bluckies $15.00.


----------



## marsham

Our Big Lots was also unpacking new Halloween stuff today. Costumes, masks, and small things. Good to know they are still getting items in. So far it's been rather lame.


----------



## halloween71

kmart has some great stuff.I need to get there.Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kittyvibe

cruised into Target tonight and went to the garden area. They had the resin face pumpkins again from last year, 2 medium ones and 1 large style. Resin black cats (1 style), various resin pumpkins, large vulture statue holding a skull ( I think they had this last year), various whimsical metal garden statues, 3 weathered resin type cross tombstones, (2 or 3 diff styles), Im sure Im forgetting something but the thing that impressed me the most was they have a new design large sitting gargoyle. He has a bone in his hand and hes holding it up about to bite it, his mouth is hanging open. Looks cool and is $50. I soo want one


----------



## mrhamilton234

Tumblindice said:


> [/IMG]


I need those portraits...


----------



## colmmoo

How much were those portraits at kmart? They look great!


----------



## Tumblindice

colmmoo said:


> How much were those portraits at kmart? They look great!


I didn't look, I'll check next time I go in. Was in Sams today and they had the 60" butler and a very cool looking magic mirror that a ghost appears in, felt well built and was $60.
Sorry pics are out of focus.







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Hauntcast

First Halloween sighting at the package store, Shipyard Pumpkinhead ale and Post Road Pumpkin ale.
I like Post road better, but Shipyard was cold.


----------



## GhostHost999

so Sam's won't be saling dead eye drake after all... I guess should move on with my next list of props. I guess I'll buy Walmart's skeleton butler (online) and big lot's cloaked reaper. 100 each, so they seem of a good price. I will also get those portraits. There are some videaos on them in youtube and the woman's portrait is better since it has a super cool soundtrack that many gemmy's have, but is always cutted since the decoration only says some phrases, while the woman portrait, turns her eyes red, and there is only one cord of phrases that are about one minute long with a cool soundtrack and her voice saying "why are you staring at me" "It's really dark in here" etc. Hope our sam's club Mexico is one year delayed from yours, and they bring your Dead Eye drake left overs.


----------



## Effie

I took today off to go Halloween shopping -- wish me luck!! I haven't had too much so far . . . school just started here so it will probably be a couple more weeks before the good stuff is out -- but it's a gorgeous day and I'm off and shopping for Halloween so that's a pleasure in itself! 

I was just checking online for coupons before I leave and thought I would share these:

Michaels 50% off any one regular priced item (good through 9/06)

Party City $3 off for $10 or more purchase, and $10 off $30 or more purchase

JoAnn Fabric 10% off total purchase including sale items; 40% off regular priced items


----------



## dippedstix

Effie said:


> I took today off to go Halloween shopping -- wish me luck!! I haven't had too much so far . . . school just started here so it will probably be a couple more weeks before the good stuff is out -- but it's a gorgeous day and I'm off and shopping for Halloween so that's a pleasure in itself!
> 
> I was just checking online for coupons before I leave and thought I would share these:
> 
> Michaels 50% off any one regular priced item (good through 9/06)
> 
> Party City $3 off for $10 or more purchase, and $10 off $30 or more purchase
> 
> JoAnn Fabric 10% off total purchase including sale items; 40% off regular priced items


Thanks for the coupons!


----------



## icemanfred

dippedstix
if your in CT
there is a spirit store open in Danbury. I was there a few days ago.

Of coasre they didnt have the 3 things I wanted to see.
The haunted pooks and the haunted portrait that moves and the reaper of souls.
but they did have a decent amont of stuff.
Maybe they got another shippment in since I was htere.


----------



## halloween71

Tumblindice said:


> I didn't look, I'll check next time I go in. Was in Sams today and they had the 60" butler and a very cool looking magic mirror that a ghost appears in, felt well built and was $60.
> Sorry pics are out of focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That skelly bowl looks interesting.


----------



## Effie

icemanfred said:


> dippedstix
> if your in CT
> there is a spirit store open in Danbury. I was there a few days ago.
> 
> Of coasre they didnt have the 3 things I wanted to see.
> The haunted pooks and the haunted portrait that moves and the reaper of souls.
> but they did have a decent amont of stuff.
> Maybe they got another shippment in since I was htere.


I'm in Connecticut -- I was just going over to Buckland, they had a spirit store there last year (or was it the year before?) over by Wal-Mart -- thanks for the tip, I'll see if they are there again and open today!!!!


----------



## a witch from canada

colmmoo said:


> How much were those portraits at kmart? They look great!


go to the purchase thread i bought them yesterday and posted a video of each , i am in canada so here they are 19.96$ at walmart


----------



## spooky little girl

I love that little butler from Kmart... I gotta check that out.


----------



## hallorenescene

went to mernards yesterday, they are loaded. can't find where i set my camera or i would go back and take pictures. they had a pirate with a patch over his eye, but it was just labeled pirate, so i don't know if it was dead eye drake that you are looking for ghosthost. he was $146.00. there was also a butler and a scarecrow. i really liked the butler. he is a younger version and i loved his face. a lot of their stuff was similar to last year. they had a skeleton dog that walks and barks. they had him last year but i missed on getting him. will have to aim for that this year. they always have such a nice attractive layout.


----------



## Junit

Holy crap guys I NEED to go to Kmart!


----------



## Effie

Not much out here in CT yet -- I went to Lowes and they had absolutely NOTHING out -- I asked a salesman about it and he said they had put ALL their Halloween items out TWO WEEKS ago, but "they" told them it was too early and made them put it away!!!!!! So he said they won't be bringing it back out again until late next week . . . sigh . . . 

Target -- NOTHING

Wal-Mart -- NOTHING

Michaels -- same stuff, I already got the witch and the grabbing skeleton.

Christmas Tree shops had a little bit and I got a gargoyle that I really liked for $12.99 -- I think they'll have more later, I hope.

Marshalls -- NOTHING

I found Spirit Halloween (over by Marshalls) -- not open yet and no signs of when it will be open. Just a sign saying they are hiring.

Party City -- they are almost fully stocked! I got my ZOMBIE BABY for $20 using the $10 off $30 purchase coupon!! SCORE!!!

BIG LOTS -- hardly anything out, they had just started -- some lighted pumpkins and a few lights. I was really hoping to find that raven with the glowing red eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!

Walgreens -- finally had their stuff out but it was kind of disappointing. I did get a cool lighted skull for $7.99 -- there was another person there looking at the Halloween stuff and he smiled at me and said "The MOST wonderful time of the year!!!" 

I didn't go to K-Mart because I figured if Wal-Mart and Target had nothing, it wasn't even worth a drive over there . . . 

Oh well -- it was worth it for my Zombie baby!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Effie, sounds like a nice price on the baby. I saw a similar gargoyle with fabric posable wings at RITE-AID (people don't seem to mention them and mine had lots of stuff out the other day). That lit skull looks pretty nice. Nothing at our Lowes yet and sadly I don't have a Menards in my area. I'm giving it a week or so before I drive to the closest Kmart which isn't that close to me.

I was out a few days ago to Walmart, Target, BigLots, TJMaxx and still not much, if anything at all. It's frustrating. I don't like waiting until the last minute to look for things. I'll have to remember to take coupons with me though on my next trip.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CostPlus World Market Halloween Offerings*

Cost Plus World Market has started putting things up on its website, so far looks like stuff is listed as out of stock. Haven't been to the store yet but will check it next week. I liked a number of the things they had last year so am curious to see what will be stocked this year. Also keep in mind that they usually have some interesting food and beverage items too.

Here's a link to the online merchandise listed so far.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Pier One's Halloween Offerings*

Just checked the Pier One website and they too are starting to list halloween. I'm LOL looking at these Halloween Furniture Leg Covers that look like witches legs!!! Too funny and on sale now.

Here's the Halloween link (although some of it's fall).


----------



## Halloweenie1

World Market - Has there Halloween stuff- candies, sodas, beers, props, etc.

Walmart- only has some Halloween candy, but it's neat stuff like gummy hands and feet, two headed snake, potion bottles with candy, gummi brains and skulls that are part of a ice tray kit, etc. Fall decor but not anything Halloween yet...

(I took pics with my camera phone but I can't get them downloaded to Verizon--I send but it does'nt receive them on the website. Sorry!)


----------



## GhostHost999

hallorenescene said:


> went to mernards yesterday, they are loaded. can't find where i set my camera or i would go back and take pictures. they had a pirate with a patch over his eye, but it was just labeled pirate, so i don't know if it was dead eye drake that you are looking for ghosthost. he was $146.00. there was also a butler and a scarecrow. i really liked the butler. he is a younger version and i loved his face. a lot of their stuff was similar to last year. they had a skeleton dog that walks and barks. they had him last year but i missed on getting him. will have to aim for that this year. they always have such a nice attractive layout.


If he had a sword in his hand it was him. Somebody already told me they had one in menards, but I haven't seen him in the website. Can somebody send me a link of him? Also I think there are no menard's at AZ. So if there are no AZ menard's I won't be able to buy it. =( So sad... I really liked that dead olde pirate.
Well. Thanks Hallo!


----------



## GhostHost999

Halloween Forum - GhostHost999's Album: Discussion Room - Picture 








Here it is Hallo. If you saw this on Menard's, then you did saw Dead Eye Drake. Still, there is no Menard's in AZ. So I can't buy him. =(. A guy in ebay is selling him, and it seems he is humble and non ambitous. He is only asking the little amount of 299.99. But wait, How am I going to let him pay shipping? So, I must pay 100 DLLS. for SHIPPING ONLY. Making me pay the GRAND total of 400.00 Dollars for a prop that was 100 in Sam's club last year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Yikes that is robbery charging such a high price !!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## dippedstix

devilangel said:


> i cant see either, will have to do dollar tree run at lunch


You can see some of the dollar tree signs here on ebay- 

NWT 3 LOT HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS - HAUNTED HOUSE SIGNS - eBay (item 250493482850 end time Sep-11-09 15:57:16 PDT)


----------



## bozz

He was $ 159 in Sams 2 years ago but I don't think they carried him last year at least they did not on line or in the stores but maybe he was a left over from the previous year at a couple of stores. Again Meijers had him on line last year too. Yeah I have been told that he is the DED pirate that I have at Menards.....gosh I have that store 30 mins north of me......love that store,very cool place to shop and huge like Cabelas and Bass Pro shops. So I'm gonna have to go up there and confirm he's DED pirate. Isabelle Price is looking for him too (member here) and it sounds like she has her eye on one.Oh BTW I keep his hat brim down (See my album pics, I think his brim looks goofy up like in the pic above but nice pic) and some of his hair on his back and some in front he looks even better to me that way.Good luck GH !


----------



## Effie

dippedstix said:


> You can see some of the dollar tree signs here on ebay-
> 
> NWT 3 LOT HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS - HAUNTED HOUSE SIGNS - eBay (item 250493482850 end time Sep-11-09 15:57:16 PDT)


Okay -- I'm going back to Dollar Tree tomorrow!! Those look cute!


----------



## mrhamilton234

colmmoo said:


> How much were those portraits at kmart? They look great!


About 13 bucks. They're on my must have list. I'm thinking of getting two of them.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I checked 2 of our Kmarts today and they still have nothing setup for Halloween. Still back to school and summer clearance, what a bummer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Ross & Spirit Halloween & Lowes*

Made three stops today. First was to ROSS DRESS FOR LESS. Some new minor Halloween items out. Went to a second location and found these still on the shelves:










So if you are still looking for the Gemmy White Haired Guy (he's the only spirit ball I believe with the "microphone in" source for an easy hack to an mp3), you might still find him in a store. New to the store was the Gemmy Spirit Ball of the Swami. He's like the witch that I saw last week at ROSS. Says phrases, motion activated, but no mic. Both are $19.99.

Next I was on my way to Costco but instead saw that our local SPIRIT HALLOWEEN had opened. It looked great! Really big trees (maybe 10 feet or more) with mossy jute hanging from them. Around the base of the forest were a number of the props. Towards the back they had their large more expensive animated props like Jason, Hannibal, a redheaded vampire countess, some really big oversized scientist guy. They had some interesting clown items this year including this kneeling clown that took off his mask to reveal a skeleton beneath. They looked like they were pretty much totally set up with the exception of maybe one or two aisles of missing costumes and accessories. I always find things there I like. The possessed baby pen was nicely done. Oh and they had some mechanical props too--headstones with rising ghouls, a pop up guy, some ghost like prop that was kind of nicely done and looked like it floated due to the way it was constructed.

Since Spirit Halloween had recently opened and probably hadn't had much traffic in yet (their open sign was pretty small and I barely noticed it myself), there were still some great bargains left on their Clearance table. I was there last year after opening and they did a similar thing clearing out overstock of merchandise from last year. This year I was delighted to get the latex animated pirate talking head (with try me button) and an animated rat in a trap, each for only $9.97. I'm sure each store works things differently but you might want to stop by an see what your local store has before everyone starts coming in. Other things on the clearance table that I remember were the talking latex vampire heads, a few mister cauldrons, flying bats, some party serveware....arrrr, brain is going blank now. Oh and I also remember they had 2 variations of the spirit ball (no mic'd ones however)--a ghoulish guy similar to White Haired guy and the witch that Ross had. I signed up for their secret society for a coupon for my next visit. 

After leaving Spirit I headed into LOWES. They had quite a few inflatables. The little white ghost tennis shoe guy (forgot it's name), some animated Gemmy hands--skeleton, werewolf and a green monster hand, a lit tree, a stack of connected pumpkins, a reaper with lantern, a light and sound system, some Gemmy talking skulls (both bone and crystal versions) with Try Me buttons...again brain freeze...sorry. I did have a manager come up to me and ask if I was finding everything. I asked him if they had more halloween coming and he said no, that was going to be it. Said they put it out last Monday. They really didn't have much this year. This tall end cap which was filled, a few aisle columns of boxed things (oh like an animated hand candy bowl), and the inflatables that were lined up across the top of a long row of shelving. I know they had a lot more stuff last year. I'll probably still keep checking back though in case this guy was misinformed.


----------



## Bubbels

If you are familiar with Halloween Express. Walked into ours tonight to a surprising amount of stuff out already.

Also Party City is starting to stock their shelves. I seriously cant believ how long it is taking.. They have had shelves cleared and boxes in the aisle for two weeks and only have about half of it out.


----------



## tamster

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Made two stops today. First was to ROSS DRESS FOR LESS. Some new minor Halloween items out. Went to a second location and found these still on the shelves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are still looking for the Gemmy White Haired Guy (he's the only spirit ball I believe with the "microphone in" source for an easy hack to an mp3), you might still find him in a store. New to the store was the Gemmy Spirit Ball of the Swami. He's like the witch that I saw last week at ROSS. Says phrases, motion activated, but no mic. Both are $19.99.
> 
> Next I was on my way to Costco but instead saw that our local SPIRIT HALLOWEEN had opened. It looked great! Really big trees (maybe 10 feet or more) with mossy jute hanging from them. Around the base of the forest were a number of the props. Towards the back they had their large more expensive animated props like Jason, Hannibal, a redheaded vampire countess, some really big oversized scientist guy. They had some interesting clown items this year including this kneeling clown that took off his mask to reveal a skeleton beneath. They looked like they were pretty much totally set up with the exception of maybe one or two aisles of missing costumes and accessories. I always find things there I like. The possessed baby pen was nicely done. Oh and they had some mechanical props too--headstones with rising ghouls, a pop up guy, some ghost like prop that was kind of nicely done and looked like it floated due to the way it was constructed.
> 
> Since Spirit Halloween had recently opened and probably hadn't had much traffic in yet (their open sign was pretty small and I barely noticed it myself), there were still some great bargains left on their Clearance table. I was there last year after opening and they did a similar thing clearing out overstock of merchandise from last year. This year I was delighted to get the latex animated pirate talking head (with try me button) and an animated rat in a trap, each for only $9.97. I'm sure each store works things differently but you might want to stop by an see what your local store has before everyone starts coming in. Other things on the clearance table that I remember were the talking latex vampire heads, a few mister cauldrons, flying bats, some party serveware....arrrr, brain is going blank now. I signed up for their secret society for a coupon for my next visit.
> 
> After leaving Spirit I headed into LOWES. They had quite a few inflatables. The little white ghost tennis shoe guy (forgot it's name), some animated Gemmy hands--skeleton, werewolf and a green monster hand, a lit tree, a stack of connected pumpkins, a reaper with lantern, a light and sound system, some Gemmy talking skulls (both bone and crystal versions) with Try Me buttons...again brain freeze...sorry. I did have a manager come up to me and ask if I was finding everything. I asked him if they had more halloween coming and he said no, that was going to be it. Said they put it out last Monday. They really didn't have much this year. This tall end cap which was filled, a few aisle columns of boxed things (oh like an animated hand candy bowl), and the inflatables that were lined up across the top of a long row of shelving. I know they had a lot more stuff last year. I'll probably still keep checking back though in case this guy was misinformed.


Spooky, what area was your Spirit Store opened?


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just checked out Sam's Club and Target.

Sam's had the 60" butler that looks like the little guy from Walgreens, said many more phrases, for $75. Also had a pretty cool "spooky" mirror - a pepper's ghost where it looks like a regular mirror (at least 2 feet tall) but activate the motion sensor and it turns on the lights under the mirror surface and a moving skeleton guy starts pleading for you to let him out...it's so cold in here... went on for quite a while - around $70. Oh! and they had a bleeding tombstone for $30 - it was motion activated and lit up red LED lettering about "turn back" or something similar at the top, then trickled down (still lights - just they lit up the "flowing" blood) to the bottom and formed RIP with a voice telling you to beware but if you continued then REST IN PEACE. (can't remember the exact wording, sorry!)

Target had cleared out the school stuff and started the setups for Halloween. Had some costumes out; more of this than anything. VERY small amount of a cute monster line of party goods and the King's Curse party goods with a few knick knacks for each one. I picked up two 16" funkin type JOLs - both white with nice creepy looking faces and RED bulbs inside $15 (had a small version for $8).


----------



## Tumblindice

This what Frankies Girl is talking about. Well made and heavy. It was pretty cool:


----------



## Tumblindice

Sam's club also had this tombstone. It is about 4 inches thick and it is 3 feet high. The cool part is it is motion sensative and ghostly writing appears to run down the stone, it has sound as well. 29.99


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I've been debating on getting the mirror, it seemed a bit expensive but it is really well made and I do like the effects too.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

i'm about to pee my pants and run to sam's club, lol....

(j/p) lmao...

thanks for those pics tumblin!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tumblindice said:


> This what Frankies Girl is talking about. Well made and heavy. It was pretty cool:



Thanks for the great pic of the Magic Mirror at Sam's Club. $60 huh? I'm not a member and it is a bit pricey but it sure does look nice.


----------



## malibuman

dippedstix said:


> You can see some of the dollar tree signs here on ebay-
> 
> NWT 3 LOT HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS - HAUNTED HOUSE SIGNS - eBay (item 250493482850 end time Sep-11-09 15:57:16 PDT)


Well gee, he's not trying to make a profit is he.


----------



## malibuman

Here is a pic of the butler I got at Sams.


----------



## tamster

Tumblindice said:


> Sam's club also had this tombstone. It is about 4 inches thick and it is 3 feet high. The cool part is it is motion sensative and ghostly writing appears to run down the stone, it has sound as well. 29.99


I wish we had a Sam here in Canada, all we have is Costco, which don't have anything like Sams with halloween stuff


----------



## dippedstix

malibuman said:


> Well gee, he's not trying to make a profit is he.



I know- the sad thing is some clueless person will buy it. Guess it pays to shop around!


----------



## dippedstix

malibuman said:


> Here is a pic of the butler I got at Sams.


Wow- he looks awesome!


----------



## icemanfred

I went to the sams club.
I liked the mirror. but I felt the character inside was too cheesey, but I was thinking maybe it could be hacked with something a bit more scary. 

I didnt give that stone a second look. I wish I did. I didnt knowit did anything. There wasnt one on display. I would love to see the effect.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I'll have to check if our Sams Club got the tombstone in. I hate changing batteries too and would much rather have it be electric.


----------



## tinafromidaho

Went to the spirit store in Boise and it was wonderful, I loved it, after having went to halloween express last week and it being rather lame. I got a stunning costume for my son that I love called a bobble head pumpkin costume, Bobble Head Pumpkin Adult Costume in Adults Men's Costumes New for 2009 Men's Costumes that when he's got it on you can't quite tell if he's real or a prop so it will seriously freak some people out and this ghost that rises up and moans and weaves back and forth from side to side that I absolutely love Animated Hovering Ghost in Decorations New Decor for 2009 
none of our k-marts or targets have anything yet though.


----------



## Effie

tinafromidaho said:


> Went to the spirit store in Boise and it was wonderful, I loved it, after having went to halloween express last week and it being rather lame. I got a stunning costume for my son that I love called a bobble head pumpkin costume, Bobble Head Pumpkin Adult Costume in Adults Men's Costumes New for 2009 Men's Costumes that when he's got it on you can't quite tell if he's real or a prop so it will seriously freak some people out and this ghost that rises up and moans and weaves back and forth from side to side that I absolutely love Animated Hovering Ghost in Decorations New Decor for 2009
> none of our k-marts or targets have anything yet though.


I LOVE that bobble head pumpkin costume!!!! It would be great to dress up a prop with, too -- but it'll be better and a lot more fun if your son gets to be the prop! He's going to love that!


----------



## hallorenescene

tina, that is a cool costume. how old is your son? i like the hovering ghost too


----------



## tinafromidaho

My son is 15 and I figure wherever he is at it will work great. I can have him in the haunted garage with a rope going up to the ceiling to make it look like it's holding him up or have him out near the grave yard with a fog machine behind him, then after someone has looked at him and dismissed him (preferrably an adult male cause they are the best to scare) then he can make his move.


----------



## davy2

hey, I really like that zombie baby!


----------



## davy2

Love that Butler...I'm going to have to check out Sam's Club tomorrow! The mirror would be perfect for guest bathroom this halloween


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I checked our Sams Club again and they had the Butler and the mirror, but they didn't have the tombstone yet.


----------



## Tumblindice

Stopped by my local Spirit store today, they were in the process of setting up. Thought I was going to love the MM figure but fell in love with Countess. May have to grab her.


----------



## LT Scare

We trekked over to our closest Spirit store Friday night. Funny how seeing some props in person can either reinforce your "web site" perceptions or destroy them. 

I thought the guy in the box and the countess would be stupid and the would executioner would be spooky and errie. 

The Executioner is just too bland, doesn't even fill out his shirt - you could see the "pipe" stand between the buttons. My son commented that they should have had him show some sort of movement - even just a jiggle - of the axe.

It's easy for us to envision the Guy in the Box hanging high in a corner of our dungeon with a green or red light on him for effect. The Countess is pretty cool too - much better than the vid on the Spirit site IMO. While still in the store, my son and I began discussing where in the haunt and how we would set her up. 

I expected to really like the Dead Lift Zombie, but was not impressed at all in person. Maybe it's just me, but he seems pretty cheaply made

However, from the viewing the site *and *visiting the store, I really like the chest ripper reaper of souls. However, my son dislikes his overbite and thinks his mouth movement is not as coordinated with his dialog as a High $ prop should be. I try not to veto his vote too often. Our haunt could not be what it is without his considerable help ... and some fine ideas to boot.

I think we'll be watching the sales and coupons and make the countess our priority, but I'm going to work on my son and if the price is right, I'd like to pull the trigger on the chest ripper reaper too.


----------



## dippedstix

Anyone checked out Kmart's website? Looks pretty cool and free shipping for purchases 39.00+.

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/dap_10151_10104_DAP_KM+Ghoul+Me?adCell=W1


----------



## LT Scare

dippedstix said:


> Anyone checked out Kmart's website? Looks pretty cool and free shipping for purchases 39.00+.
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/dap_10151_10104_DAP_KM+Ghoul+Me?adCell=W1


Yeah. Sorry not feeling it. Not much in the way of prop selection and some of the prices are not very K-Mart-like. $26 !!! for one roll of scene setters that is $13-$19 everywhere else .....


----------



## dippedstix

LT Scare said:


> Yeah. Sorry not feeling it. Not much in the way of prop selection and some of the prices are not very K-Mart-like. $26 !!! for one roll of scene setters that is $13-$19 everywhere else .....


I know what you mean. I think the best part was where you can upload your picture and make it into a monster. My son and I got stuck on that part and thought it was fun. The selection wasn't that good at all, and as you said way overpriced!


----------



## Laredo

Went to Kmart, Cracker Barrel, Spirit, and Super Target today....nothing that hasn't been reported but the Spirit in South Tulsa was awesome, best Spirit I've visited.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a different SPIRIT today--not completely set up and no store decoration or set up of major props. Disappointing from that aspect. Also no clearance table that I saw.

Found two Goosebump DVDs at BIG LOTS. They also had movies like the Grunge, the Boogie Man, etc. Regularly $3. Yesterday and today (Monday) they had a Labor Day special of 4 for $10. Almost picked up the red LED eyed crow. They had some boxes waiting to be put out and had some new things but nothing that really excited me. They had sold out of their vampire bar sign and had a new one out --something like Vampire Dentist. No larger props yet in my area.

I bought a DVD from ROSS called "The Skeleton Key" (2005) for $4.99 with Kate Hudson, Gena Rowlands, John Hurt and Peter Sarsgaard that I_ really_ enjoyed watching tonight. Kept saying "why am I watching this movie _alone_ right now?....." I think it would be a nice selection around Halloween time if you have people coming over and want to keep with the theme of spirits, Hoodoo and hauntings. Great cast too. Kate plays a hospice worker who goes to be a live in caretaker for an elderly husband on a haunted bayou mansion before he dies. She is given a skeleton key which opens every door except one in the attic...yeah you know where she's going. Enjoyed the movie all the way to the end. BTW rated PG13.

Stopped by a GOODWILL after seeing some Halloween items in the window. Ended up picking up two Giggle Buddies (white ghost and pumpkin) at a great price of $7.99 each. Thanks to this forum knew what they were and jumped at picking them up. BTW the QVC halloween spooktacular is going to feature them too. Just saw the ghost one at Lowes last week. They sure are making the rounds this year. 

Picked up a short cape (adult 36 in length) on QVC tonight at clearance price of $7 something. I think my husband will enjoy this length. He won't be sitting on it and it kind of reminds me of something from a Jack the Ripper time period. I bought a Mario Chiodo mask last year of Jack (still have this year) and I think they will pair nicely together. BTW some of the products are featuring free shipping and a number have been reduced in price.


----------



## hallorenescene

kmart has instead of the giggles buddies some sort of dancing buddy. i haven't seen it in action yet, but can't imagine it beating out the giggles buddies.


----------



## Effie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Found two Goosebump DVDs at BIG LOTS. They also had movies like the Grunge, the Boogie Man, etc. Regularly $3. Yesterday and today (Monday) they had a Labor Day special of 4 for $10. Almost picked up the red LED eyed crow.


Do you recall what their price is for the LED eyed crows? I'd really like to get a couple but want to make sure I really want them before I go over there yet again to see what's out . . . the last five times I've been there they haven't had much out yet . . .


----------



## HalloWeenie

Target near me has school supplies 50% off as of yesterday, had been 30% since last Thursday. Another step closer!


----------



## Halloweenfan

tinafromidaho said:


> Went to the spirit store in Boise and it was wonderful, I loved it, after having went to halloween express last week and it being rather lame. I got a stunning costume for my son that I love called a bobble head pumpkin costume, Bobble Head Pumpkin Adult Costume in Adults Men's Costumes New for 2009 Men's Costumes that when he's got it on you can't quite tell if he's real or a prop so it will seriously freak some people out and this ghost that rises up and moans and weaves back and forth from side to side that I absolutely love Animated Hovering Ghost in Decorations New Decor for 2009
> none of our k-marts or targets have anything yet though.


What I really like about Spirit on their website is that they actually have videos of stuff they sell. You know how many times I go to a website like Kmart, and just wonder what the thing does, and for sure I'm not going to buy something I don't know what it does. They have a head at Kmart.com that has a spinning eye. Well, I don't know what that means really.

By clicking on the Hovering Ghost, I was looking at the related stuff below, and that Animated Rising Reaper, and the Tombstone lifter look cool, but I'm not willing to spend that much money on that. I go for the smaller animatronics like they sell at Walgreens (maybe up to 2 ft), or cutout stuff. I used to be into the plastic stuff before (blowmolds), but than they stopped making them (Technically, they make them, but they are always the same designs.), and they only have stupid inflatables.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Effie said:


> Do you recall what their price is for the LED eyed crows? I'd really like to get a couple but want to make sure I really want them before I go over there yet again to see what's out . . . the last five times I've been there they haven't had much out yet . . .



They were $8. Took 3 AA batteries as I recall. It has a switch on the underside that when in the "on" position the eyes light and then they flash on and off, both in unison of course. The birds are a good size. I'd call them medium to large based on what I've seen in the various stores. I thought they would make a nice display in a tree at night.


----------



## Effie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> They were $8. Took 3 AA batteries as I recall. It has a switch on the underside that when in the "on" position the eyes light and then they flash on and off, both in unison of course. The birds are a good size. I'd call them medium to large based on what I've seen in the various stores. I thought they would make a nice display in a tree at night.


Oh yeah!! I've been wanting those for a few years now -- I hope our Big Lots gets them in!! Thanks so much for all the info and especially the photos!!!


----------



## Effie

*Gargoyles on sale at Lillian Vernon's web site*

Lillian Vernon: Grim Graveyard Light-Up Gargoyle Statue

Lillian Vernon has "Grim Graveyard Light-up Gargoyles" on sale for $9.99 each if you buy two -- they are normally $29.99. They look kind of neat -- just thought I'd post this if anyone was interested! You can also get 15% off if it's your first order by using coupon code: 129570100


----------



## hallorenescene

*blow molds*



Halloweenfan said:


> I used to be into the plastic stuff before (blowmolds), but than they stopped making them (Technically, they make them, but they are always the same designs.)


i love blow molds. i pick them up used from all over the place. curb side, garage sales, good will, friends who contribute, and after halloween sales. right now i think i have around 22. all different. we have a flat roof and i want them to stretch all the way across that. my daughter isn't impressed by them, but the grandkids love them. funny thing, my 2 neighbors put out 3, and with all i have, i don't have theirs. i keep thinking halloween night i ought to abduct theirs and have them in my yard the morning after. lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Nice pirate head prop for cheap*

On the first or second day my local Spirit Halloween store opened I bought a few things from their Clearance table (apparently overstock from last year and discontinued this year at Spirit). My favorite item was a Pirate Talking Light Up Head (branded by Spirit but sold by others as well). Originally I think $29-39 retail when it first came out, I got him for $9.97 on clearance. Great detail on the face and he comes with 6 motion-activated phrases:

1) You're asking why we pirates are so mean. Well we just arrrrrr....

2) You, you landlubber! I'll show you my booty if you show me yours....

3) Oh, you're such a treasure. You ought to be buried!

4) Hey you skallywag, your buccaneers are showing. Get a bigger hat!

5) Me hardy, forget the patch, you'll be needing the whole mask!

6) If you keep staring at me like that, I'll make you walk the plank.


The Spirit version has a sea green-ish face, as opposed to the more natural skull bone version in this picture from BuyCostumes. If you are looking to add some pirate figures to you haunt, I'd recommend checking out your local Spirit store, especially on opening day if your location hasn't opened yet. This guy is way better than buying a mask for making a prop. 

BTW pictured along with the pirate head in the above link are the talking Clown and Vampire heads. My store had some vampires as well, others have reported seeing the clown.

Oh yeah and his mouth moves too (along with flashing green eyes) so way better than a static mask.


----------



## bozz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> On the first or second day my local Spirit Halloween store opened I bought a few things from their Clearance table (apparently overstock from last year and discontinued this year at Spirit). My favorite item was a Pirate Talking Light Up Head (branded by Spirit but sold by others as well). Originally I think $29-39 retail when it first came out, I got him for $9.97 on clearance. Great detail on the face and he comes with 6 motion-activated phrases:
> 
> 1) You're asking why we pirates are so mean. Well we just arrrrrr....
> 
> 2) You, you landlubber! I'll show you my booty if you show me yours....
> 
> 3) Oh, you're such a treasure. You ought to be buried!
> 
> 4) Hey you skallywag, your buccaneers are showing. Get a bigger hat!
> 
> 5) Me hardy, forget the patch, you'll be needing the whole mask!
> 
> 6) If you keep staring at me like that, I'll make you walk the plank.
> 
> 
> The Spirit version has a sea green-ish face, as opposed to the more natural skull bone version in this picture from BuyCostumes. If you are looking to add some pirate figures to you haunt, I'd recommend checking out your local Spirit store, especially on opening day if your location hasn't opened yet. This guy is way better than buying a mask for making a prop.
> 
> BTW pictured along with the pirate head in the above link are the talking Clown and Vampire heads. My store had some vampires as well, others have reported seeing the clown.
> 
> Oh yeah and his mouth moves too (along with flashing green eyes) so way better than a static mask.


Thanks so much for the link........and I liked them so much I went back for the vampire too,gonna put him in a camo hooded rain poncho........gosh now I remember the pirate wish I had him too. You know you took the words right out of mouth. I got to thinking you can't get this much realism in a full size head for $ 9.97 each.....add a stuff body and you got a very nice animated prop for dirt cheap. Hey GOS do you think these are water proof ??? I'm gonna set my clown on my trampoline (part of our backyard trail people go around) like hes a circus performer, and drac will be back in the woods near the cabin prop with the werewolve. I have not attach the head yet and this was a old candy greeter prop very similar to the giggle greeters.


----------



## hallorenescene

i have the vampire head. he is really cool. wouldn't mind the clown head either. bozz, that is cute what you did with him

so i hit the stores today. 
walgreens is up and loaded. i'll list the impressive things. they had one of those 3 foot butlers. but only one. $49.99. they also had a cool around 3' hanging bat $14.99. and they had a jack in the box. there were a couple of other things but i can't remember what they were right off hand

kmart was up and loaded. they had a bloody candy bowl with a freddie hand in it, came down on your hand when you reached in. i saw one of those dancing buddies. actually works kind of neat. has a lot of moves to it. they had the 3 foot butler but he was $59.99. i believe they had lenticular photos in nice and heavy frames

dollar store was well stocked. all the universal posters were sold out. glad i bought mine when i did. i bought a glow in the dark shot glass necklace, a foam sign that said dead zone, and two sets of treat bags-bone and monster hands. i will put a little air in them and have them coming out of the ground or bushes and such.

target had a lot out, but looked like a lot yet to go. they had a very cool black widow spider outfit with lots of crocheted lace. some very cute kids costumes. some rats eating a heart. big jars with eyeballs in them and you push a button and they make sounds. more to come

wal-mart had a $70.00 life size animated witch, and a $70.00 really cool lifesize animated skeleton with a long serving tray [guess this is a baseball vender], i really liked him. there was another life size prop, but it didn't stand out because i can't remember what it was. they had these really cool tombstones for $14.00 that were lenticular. and lots more cleared space for stuff yet to come like in target.

dollar general had some real cool lamp posts with a banner for $25.00. and they hung some creepy gauze from the ceiling with purple lights displayed in it. the effect looked very nice. 

i will deffinently try for the butler from walgreens when i have money, and those lenticular tombstones


----------



## bozz

Thanks and good update. How did (or how are you) gonna use your vampire ? Yeah my little clown looks pretty good hanging off the trampoline safety enclosure pole. Still waiting on my Marts to stock up......they are slow and slower at this point.


----------



## hallorenescene

i bought the vampire head maybe a couple of years ago. seems i got it off ebay. i like how it works but haven't used it yet. probably make a life size static prop and put this head on it. or have a coffin with this head in it severed from the body like a slayer got to it. this year my theme is witches so i won't be useing it yet. wish i had the clown one for when i did my carnival theme 3 years ago


----------



## Halloweenfan

What is the Jack in the Box of? What does it do? I know what a real Jack in the Box does, but what does this one do? (Sounds, talking)


----------



## EvilMel

hallorenescene said:


> dollar store was well stocked. all the universal posters were sold out. glad i bought mine when i did.



Wait...wait...they HAD THOSE again this year?

Dang it! I lost those in the divorce and have been wanting them desperately ever since! I will absolutely run by the store again. The last time I was in there they had hardly anything out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree Universal Monster Posters*



EvilMel said:


> Wait...wait...they HAD THOSE again this year?
> 
> Dang it! I lost those in the divorce and have been wanting them desperately ever since! I will absolutely run by the store again. The last time I was in there they had hardly anything out.



I haven't seen those in my store either. I kind of have looked as I passed by that area of the store and think they've been stocking the race car driver ones for a while. I'm going to have to make a more concerted effort to check this out in case they do get put out. I'd love some of them for $1.

Bit of advice, I've always found it worth walking basically the whole store to see what they have. Fake hair and du-rags for my pirates in the hair dept.; LED lighting products and party bulbs in the electrical dept. along with batteries; all kinds of insects and snakes in the toy dept; gummy body parts and insects and snakes in the candy dept; cheap frames for gothic prints and faux flowers and vines in the craft dept. are just some examples of things I've found for my haunt.


----------



## EvilMel

Yeah...I sometimes go through the entire store but lately I'm just popping in when I can spare a few minutes. I have always been pleasantly surprised when I've gone through the entire thing though. I will have to do that on my way home tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene

*jack in the box*



Halloweenfan said:


> What is the Jack in the Box of? What does it do? I know what a real Jack in the Box does, but what does this one do? (Sounds, talking)


it's really cute. it's just a normal size childs jack in the box. you crank the handle and it plays music, when it reaches the end of the tune, the lid pops open and a creepy clown pops up. very adorable in a creepy good way. someone mentioned them early on in this thread, can't remember if they posted a picture or not. i think they had them out last year at walgreens too. i really like it, but can't remember off hand if i got one last year or not. will hold off on getting one till i dig into my halloween this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

*universal posters*



EvilMel said:


> Wait...wait...they HAD THOSE again this year?
> 
> Dang it! I lost those in the divorce and have been wanting them desperately ever since! I will absolutely run by the store again. The last time I was in there they had hardly anything out.


sorry mel. way back at the beginning of this thread i mentioned i got these when dollar tree first started putting stuff out. i think cause they were out so early they were putting out stuff left from last year. there were 4 different ones. no one seemed interested which surprissed me as some on here had mentioned they liked the old universal monsters. last night when i was in the dollar tree i made comment they were all gone. she said they went fast. she said they might get more in, wasn't sure. maybe ask a sales clerk at your store. my sales clerk was going to have someone go to the back and check for more, but as i have mine i didn't want to put anyone out.


----------



## a witch from canada

*animated skeleton baseball vendor ?*

what store is selling this prop and for how much ?

63'' Animated Baseball Vendor Skeleton Halloween Prop - eBay (item 110432182183 end time Oct-06-09 12:44:10 PDT)


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night

hallorenescene said:


> it's really cute. it's just a normal size childs jack in the box. you crank the handle and it plays music, when it reaches the end of the tune, the lid pops open and a creepy clown pops up. very adorable in a creepy good way. someone mentioned them early on in this thread, can't remember if they posted a picture or not. i think they had them out last year at walgreens too. i really like it, but can't remember off hand if i got one last year or not. will hold off on getting one till i dig into my halloween this year.


 It is an awesome prop for the price. It doesn't pop out at the end of the tune though. It starts again, but only goes a couple of bars into the second go around, and then it pops up. Made my daughter, and son jump.


----------



## hallorenescene

*prop*



a witch from canada said:


> what store is selling this prop and for how much ?
> 
> 63'' Animated Baseball Vendor Skeleton Halloween Prop - eBay (item 110432182183 end time Oct-06-09 12:44:10 PDT)


i saw that guy at walmart for $70.00. i thought he was pretty cool and looked like a good price


----------



## a witch from canada

hallorenescene said:


> i saw that guy at walmart for $70.00. i thought he was pretty cool and looked like a good price


thanks  saw a video of him today and i totally loved the look of the prop .


----------



## prestonjjrtr

a witch from canada said:


> thanks  saw a video of him today and i totally loved the look of the prop .



He is on the Walmart website for sale.  I checked and none of our stores in a radius of 100 miles have him. 


Walmart.com: 63'' Standing Baseball Vendor Ghoul: Halloween


----------



## Tumblindice

prestonjjrtr said:


> He is on the Walmart website for sale. I checked and none of our stores in a radius of 100 miles have him.
> 
> 
> Walmart.com: 63'' Standing Baseball Vendor Ghoul: Halloween


That is very cool.


----------



## malibuman

prestonjjrtr said:


> He is on the Walmart website for sale. I checked and none of our stores in a radius of 100 miles have him.
> 
> 
> Walmart.com: 63'' Standing Baseball Vendor Ghoul: Halloween


Here is a video I found of him.
YouTube - baseball vendor

Well, I probably should not have done it, but I went and ordered the guy. Just another prop I don't really need.


----------



## malibuman

Well, I went to Spirit again last night and bought the talking pirate head that some people had said they had seen clearenced for 9.99. Well, it was priced 19.99, but I use the 20% off coupon and was shocked that after tax it was a little over 8 bux's. So I guess I got a good deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We were at Walmart tonight and here's a pic of the Baseball Vendor box ($70). There were only 2 left on the shelf and I think this is flying off the shelf quickly. I also found the Color Beam Light Show Projector interesting. Not sure what I would do with it but it looked fascinating. $25. Can be used with the fog machine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A stop at Home Goods yielded a few new large props. Couldn't help but notice that Thanksgiving/Fall stuff has made a bigger appearance on the shelves and Christmas is starting to fill out shelves. It looks like Halloween is tapering off.

The first pic is of a giant latex prop, maybe 11 to 12 feet high I would guess when fully extended. I wondered if this wasn't at GrandinRoad last year. Didn't see a price on it.

The second set of pics is of two resin statutes. One a tall skeleton reaper who holds a lit pumpkin $299. The other one is of a witch holding a large bowl for halloween candy or apples $149.


----------



## a witch from canada

ghost of spookie those pictures of homeggods are so awsome , oh my the reaper and pumpkin wow but the price is wow too lol .....

malibuman thats the video i saw in you tube of the vendor , he is really cool .....i think i will have to get this one  

prestonjj thanks for the walmart link i checked walmart.com TWICE yesterday i for the life of me i never saw it in there ???? thanks for the link


----------



## bozz

malibuman said:


> Well, I went to Spirit again last night and bought the talking pirate head that some people had said they had seen clearenced for 9.99. Well, it was priced 19.99, but I use the 20% off coupon and was shocked that after tax it was a little over 8 bux's. So I guess I got a good deal.


Dang !!! didn't know I could use that coupon for clearance items I got the clown and the vampire head.......would've save me $4.....oh well may have to go around to another Spirit store to see if I can find the pirate head then I would have all 3.......they really are very cool prop heads. Oh I really like the light show projector and I think it would look very cool with fog running thru it. My Wallys has nothing out so far and not any boxes in sight.....waiting.....waiting and waiting ?!?!


----------



## hallorenescene

*witches*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> The second set of pics is of two resin statutes. One a tall skeleton reaper who holds a lit pumpkin $299. The other one is of a witch holding a large bowl for halloween candy or apples $149.


those are pretty cool props, but yeah, the price, ouch. i like the shorter witch as well


----------



## EvilMel

I went to the Spirit store yesterday but I was 30 minutes late and they had closed! Bummer!!!



hallorenescene said:


> sorry mel. way back at the beginning of this thread i mentioned i got these when dollar tree first started putting stuff out. i think cause they were out so early they were putting out stuff left from last year. there were 4 different ones. no one seemed interested which surprissed me as some on here had mentioned they liked the old universal monsters. last night when i was in the dollar tree i made comment they were all gone. she said they went fast. she said they might get more in, wasn't sure. maybe ask a sales clerk at your store. my sales clerk was going to have someone go to the back and check for more, but as i have mine i didn't want to put anyone out.


Ding dang! I think I bought mine at the Dollar Tree three years ago...at least. I've heard here and there about people seeing them in their Dollar Trees each year since but I think they're all just leftovers. I wish to goodness I could get those again but it seems that it's not meant to be! boo. hah hah.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bozz said:


> Dang !!! didn't know I could use that coupon for clearance items I got the clown and the vampire head.......would've save me $4.....oh well may have to go around to another Spirit store to see if I can find the pirate head then I would have all 3.......they really are very cool prop heads. Oh I really like the light show projector and I think it would look very cool with fog running thru it. My Wallys has nothing out so far and not any boxes in sight.....waiting.....waiting and waiting ?!?!


Bozz, you can't use a coupon on Clearance items. Says so on the coupon. I find it interesting that some places had the heads on clearance and other didn't. I know my store where it was on clearance won't be carrying them any longer. Still happy that people are able to get it for around the same price.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A stop at Home Goods yielded a few new large props. Couldn't help but notice that Thanksgiving/Fall stuff has made a bigger appearance on the shelves and Christmas is starting to fill out shelves. It looks like Halloween is tapering off.
> 
> The first pic is of a giant latex prop, maybe 11 to 12 feet high I would guess when fully extended. I wondered if this wasn't at GrandinRoad last year. Didn't see a price on it.



This witch is also at Party City, no price tag on it so I cant compare prices. I did see this witch in one Homegoods store, it is massive up close.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Re the HOME GOODS giant witch pictured above, I don't think they had the hands properly positioned. You can see the pvc tubing and it doesn't seem right to me. 

I was in a small local DOLLAR TREE this morning and having been to a few it's apparent to me that not every store stocks the same things. Luckily I have a few in my area so get to see a fuller range of merchandise. The items below were new to my store. 

The kids medieval helmet, breast plate, and shield was kind of nicely detailed. Bought a few for some of my skeletons. I put a helmet on one of the color-changing skull heads that I bought at K-Mart last year and thought it was great fit. The helmet's visor is hinged so moves up and down. The dragon emblem on the breast plate and shield can be popped off. Also new to my store was the chain link. Some of the links pop open so you can connect as you like. Didn't measure but guess it's about 14 to 18 inches of chain.

The other new item to the store was the Rattling Bones collection of partyware. I just loved the look of the skelly boy and girl. Not pictured is are the kitchen towels, oven mitts, and pumpkin plates. Collection also has girl and boy plates, tumblers, serve bowl and tray and pot holders. 

My store also had those bloody weapons with the liquid blood in them that shows through and some nice wooden signs. I looked for Universal Monster posters but nothing in stock. They did have some CDs, but not a big selection--sounds and some music. They were very low on the plastic signs, bloody gauze and blood splatters and only had 4 severed feet left.

































Seeing how Christmas stuff was starting to fill up shelves I'm not sure how much more Halloween will be put out.


----------



## hurricanegame

a witch from canada said:


> thanks  saw a video of him today and i totally loved the look of the prop .


I just got back from Walmart, sadly I did not see this yet!! On the flip side Walmart was sure taking it's time I will post pictures of some items I was interested in, only three aisles have some stuff (costumes, props etc) out and the rest should be coming shortly.

I love this time of year it really gets me excited to decorate!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last night going to Walmart and Target and seeing about 1/2 to 3/4 of the shelves filled was like being a kid in a candy store. Both stores had quite a bit of shelving set aside. I was looking for some items I had seen pictures of here that weren't out yet, but it still was fun looking.


----------



## hurricanegame

Here are some pictures from Walmart. 

The first is a box of stuff not yet opened to be put onto shelves, The second is referred to as bobble head costumes, skulls and a costume!![/ATTACH]

View attachment 6086
H]


----------



## kittyvibe

Ooooo I hope to see the bobblehead stuff in person, I know of a skelton and pumpkin one at sprit, the pumpkin one is my favorite  I hope they get that one in and alot cheaper than at spirits. Ill have to swing by dollar tree again, the knight costume stuff looks great


----------



## prestonjjrtr

GhostofSpookie, in what state is that Home Goods located in ? I checked ours today and they haven't got any of them in yet.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I'm so excited !!! I was able to get the Gemmy Lifesize Michael Myers prop at SpiritHalloween today with an employee discount and the 20% off in addition. Yipppppppppppeeeeeeeee !!! 

He looks a lot better in person than on the website. Our SpiritHalloween only received 2 Michael Myers props. One for display and one to sell. They weren't sure if they would get anymore or not, so if you have a chance to get him I wouldn't hesitate too long.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The second set of pics is of two resin statutes. One a tall skeleton reaper who holds a lit pumpkin $299. The other one is of a witch holding a large bowl for halloween candy or apples $149.


Does anybody know where else one might be able to find the witch holding the cauldron or the skeleton reaper holding the pumpkin? We don't have a Home Goods store nearby, but would love to check out these two props in person. 

Thanks.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Do you have a Marshalls or TJMaxx store ?? They may carry them too, since they are owned by the same Corporate company as Home Goods.


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Re the HOME GOODS giant witch pictured above, I don't think they had the hands properly positioned. You can see the pvc tubing and it doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> I was in a small local DOLLAR TREE this morning and having been to a few it's apparent to me that not every store stocks the same things. Luckily I have a few in my area so get to see a fuller range of merchandise. The items below were new to my store.
> 
> The kids medieval helmet, breast plate, and shield was kind of nicely detailed. Bought a few for some of my skeletons. I put a helmet on one of the color-changing skull heads that I bought at K-Mart last year and thought it was great fit. The helmet's visor is hinged so moves up and down. The dragon emblem on the breast plate and shield can be popped off. Also new to my store was the chain link. Some of the links pop open so you can connect as you like. Didn't measure but guess it's about 14 to 18 inches of chain.
> 
> The other new item to the store was the Rattling Bones collection of partyware. I just loved the look of the skelly boy and girl. Not pictured is are the kitchen towels, oven mitts, and pumpkin plates. Collection also has girl and boy plates, tumblers, serve bowl and tray and pot holders.
> 
> My store also had those bloody weapons with the liquid blood in them that shows through and some nice wooden signs. I looked for Universal Monster posters but nothing in stock. They did have some CDs, but not a big selection--sounds and some music. They were very low on the plastic signs, bloody gauze and blood splatters and only had 4 severed feet left.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update Spooky! I just went to my dollar tree yesterday and they didn't have any of this. They did have a bunch of boxes around and were obviously restocking so I'll try again soon. I am headed to another Dollar Tree today- it's a huge store. I'm hoping they have a good selection!


----------



## mrhamilton234

Checked out K-Mart today. They had a good chunk of their stuff out, including that 3 foot butler everyone's been talking about. I wanted to get one of the lenticular portraits to fit in with my party theme (Modern Day Haunted House), but I didn't have the time to get one. I'll come back and get it soon.

I also checked out Dollar Tree, and I left with some tealights (for my candles) and a neat skull goblet. I have yet to go to Walmart or Target, but I'll go there soon to see their selection.


----------



## dippedstix

Went to a different Walgreens today and got the bat....FINALLY!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

dippedstix said:


> Went to a different Walgreens today and got the bat....FINALLY!!



Congrats Dippedstix !!! The bat is really awesome and at a great price. 

I never realized that not all of the Walgreens carried the same merchandise. I talked with a store manager and they can order different items for their area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*The Mic'd White Haired Guy still on the Shelves*

Stopped in 3 different ROSS DRESS FOR LESS stores today in the San Jose, CA area and found in each at least one of the Gemmy White Haired Guy Spirit Balls with the coveted "microphone in" option. I was kind of stunned actually since I thought they were probably all gone from the stores. Three of them made it to my car to be transformed next year into my Band of Ghouls. A body, a new latex face and or some makeup and clothing and a hack of the mic to add mp3 capability and for $19.99 per guy, a really well executed talking prop. Even if you bought 5 of these at $20 a piece you'd end up with 5 totally cool props for less than the cost of one of the larger animated full-body guy (course there's still some expense to modify involved). Any way just didn't want anyone to think all was lost if you saw the original post about these guys in the ROSS stores back in August and didn't find any left in the stores when you looked for them. (BTW if you live in the area--it's the San Jose store in Westgate that has the 2 remaining white haired guys and the swami left on the shelves when I left--the ones I bought were from the Almaden and Campbell locations so unless they restock they're now out of them). And of interesting note I ended up with one box for the White Hair guy that was in English printing as opposed to the Spanish version (both speak in English however), but all of the other boxes I have seen over the last month have been in Spanish.

Also to my surprise on the shelves was another Frankenstein head ($10-11) and two of the Gemmy Combo Pack graveyards (2 pc--nice quality resin tombstone and glowing ghoul, either reaper skeleton or zombie, $19.99 each) Note: The Frankenstein head was at the Campbell store on Bascom for those in the area.

One ROSS store (Westgate) had the inflatables pictured below. Turkey $14.99, Hunchback $19.99. The Dept. 56 lit acrylic pumpkin was $11.49 I think. The signage all wood and metal was reasonably priced too. I picked up the dungeon sign and might change the wording on it ($4.99) but basically liked the shape of it. 

Here's some pictures I took.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*San Jose, Ca area local Halloween store - Boo-tique*

Has anyone in the San Jose, CA area been to a store called "Boo-tique" located on Hamilton near Bascom? I was in that neighborhood today and drove past it but unfortunately was on the wrong side of the road and trying to get somewhere before they closed. It looked like a pretty nice size building and had tons of Halloween items in the windows. Just wondering if it was worth making another trip to check them out.


----------



## Deathtouch

My shot at Spirits


----------



## GhostHost999

Does anybody knows how an I make some dead oak trees like those in Spirit Halloween store?


----------



## tamster

GhostHost999 said:


> Does anybody knows how an I make some dead oak trees like those in Spirit Halloween store?


They look as if they are made out of cardboard with mossy stuff for leaves


----------



## tamster

I just went on our Canadian Kijiji site for Hamilton, Ontario and saw the ad Spirits is open in Burlington, ON. Guess where I am going!!


----------



## battygirl

Ghosthost999-somewhere on Better Homes and Gardens website there are instructions to make similiar trees. They are really neat and made from plywood. They are 2 pieces that slide into one another and store flat. They are painted black in the mag but you could do them however you like!! It's also in the magazine either this year or last. I plan on making them myself. Hope this helped.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think it was two years ago that Martha Stewart was selling decent size table top 2 piece trees on her website and maybe featured in her magazine (before going to prison). I think she showed them on one of her Halloween TV shows too. Anyway after they closed the website I haven't seen them anywhere until Grandin Road picked up the Martha Stewart line and now is selling a version that is 51 inches in diameter and 65 inches high made of high density board. It's called a 3D Tree, 26 pounds and is $149. I just got my Grandin Road catalog today and it's on Page 46. It's Item No. 53503. Here's a picture of it on the Grandin Road website. Her tabletop version look very much like this only scaled down.

The GR website also has a Tree Lawn Silhouette which is almost 8 feet tall, also made from high density engineered wood, on sale in the Halloween Haven Outlet area of the website. They started carrying that last year I think. Being a silhoutte, the tree's only one piece and has support legs.

Hope these give you some ideas.


UPDATE: Found a picture of her tabletop tree. I still seem to recall it being featured in a magazine and there was a template for the tree in it. Anyway, she made these tuile cookies to hang on the tree for partygoers to snack on. Halloween Party Center Recipes The cookie recipe is also on that page if you click her link.


----------



## Dalloween

I thought about trying this using the sheets of insulation foam and one of the carving kits they were selling at the Transworld show last March. Could even add a bark like texture before painting them black.



battygirl said:


> Ghosthost999-somewhere on Better Homes and Gardens website there are instructions to make similiar trees. They are really neat and made from plywood. They are 2 pieces that slide into one another and store flat. They are painted black in the mag but you could do them however you like!! It's also in the magazine either this year or last. I plan on making them myself. Hope this helped.


----------



## Spooky Chef

I went to Walmart yesterday and STILL no decorations, costumes, or anything Halloween related except candy.  Just a bunch of fall decor.


----------



## Skulkin

Our WalMart has Halloween candy and was putting out all their costumes yesterday.


----------



## kUITSUKU

*Hollywood Studios - Halloween @ Disney*

I went to Hollywood Studios with a few friends yesterday and couldn't resist taking pictures of the Halloween Disney merchandise, so here they are:

Halloween at Disney 1

Halloween at Disney 2

Halloween at Disney 3

Halloween at Disney 4


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Is t weird that I love the siamese cats in the last picture most of all?


----------



## dippedstix

Scarebear said:


> I went to Walmart yesterday and STILL no decorations, costumes, or anything Halloween related except candy.  Just a bunch of fall decor.


I'll be completely finished buying by the time they get their store set up. I probably won't even have the need to go in there except maybe for some candy.


----------



## mrhamilton234

Just got back from Walmart. They're in the process of setting up. I picked up two of those beakers another member mentioned. They are awesome. I may come back and pick up one of those test tube packs.


----------



## hallorenescene

oops, that is not what i was posting. dang, my grandson must have slipped in and played on my computer. sorry about that. just editing it out. and now i don't remember what i was posting


----------



## ppolax

*Hey Deathtouch!*



Deathtouch said:


> My shot at Spirits


Is that the Spirit in O Fallon IL? if not it looks exactly like it. I was just in there the other day.


----------



## Severeth

We just got Halloween stock in a few days ago! So excited. Some places haven't finished setting up yet, so I'm going to go around all the stores and look for bargains!

Sainsbury's have some good cookie cutters, too.


----------



## 22606

Hallorenescene, that has got to be one of the oddest (and most amusing) videos I've seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing. You might want to put the video in the 'Haunted Humor' section, too, since that's where it actually should have gone


----------



## Deathtouch

ppolax said:


> Is that the Spirit in O Fallon IL? if not it looks exactly like it. I was just in there the other day.


No. That is St. Charles or Batavia, Il.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Walgreens stuff I seen (I'm into animatronics a lot so that's mostly what I'll talk about)

The first Walgreens stocked with stuff had mostly just old ones from last year: They were the Gulliotine skeleton, and the snake that strikes you.

The other Walgreens had a lot more newer stuff. They had that bat you guys always talk about, they had a smaller heads up monster, and heads up witch each for $15, and they had a guy that has a saw going through his head, and it goes back and forth for $15. Also, they had that guy in the black that's at another store (maybe Sam's Club), and I don't know the price. They have a Jack in the box with an evil clown in it, and you have to wined it up in order for him to come out.

Also, they had a skeleton guy in a prison outfit hanging himself with a noose, and than the floor drops under him, and he screams. This one did have the snakes like the other one, and a gulliotine guy, but not many.

---I went to Target, and I wasn't impressed with the animatronics, or lights. I looked at the eyeball lights that I thought I wanted, and they have this yellow coloring in the middle of them. That just looks bad to me. When lit up at night, the eyeballs look good, but during the day, and you see the yellow line, I just can't take that.

That jar with the eyeballs I once wanted, but than I thought why not just a get a jar, and buy eyeballs. Well, I did that it, and it only costed $6 instead of $15 for that thing. 

For animatronics, they also had a Heads Up Harry for $39.99 which is probably the size that Walgreens had a while back (Remember, the ones for $15 at Walgreens are even smaller than the original Heads Up Harry they had), they had 3 heads - one on top of one another, and they sing the song shout , and they had the dog that is a skeleton that did something. To me, it didn't look full as much as it should have been. Maybe, they have more stuff to put out, but I'm not thinking it's going to good for me at Target.


----------



## kittyvibe

I finally got to see the mini Butlers at Walgreens, I was surprised at how tiny he was, especially for $50, so Ill try to get a 1 day pass or membership for Sams once they get their stuff in. (Ill be calling them, lol, so if anyone has a UPC # I can use for referfence that would be great. ) 

Also, I came across this ebay listing;
Lifesize Animated Halloween Talking Witch - eBay (item 330359655214 end time Sep-22-09 19:24:28 PDT)

It looks like the Walgreens butler in drag (a witch) but is 54 inches so much bigger, hehe. I like her look  I wonder where to purchase this one, oerhaps another Sams club prop?


----------



## LT Scare

Deathtouch said:


> No. That is St. Charles or Batavia, Il.


They have the same set up in Rancho Santa Margarita, CA. But in RSM, it was overflowing with MMyers, the push up zombie, a witch or two, the chest ripper, crawling Debbie an others. 

Nice set up to be able to walk around and see a bunch of props work before you buy. Wish they did that with all props. I want to see that tombstone lifter work.

BTW, I've seen the hovering ghost work in person.









It uses a power telescoping antenna-like device to raise and lower and also moves at the base for a VERY good affect. The only caution would be that it should be placed far enough away that TOTs can not reach it. I suspect that the "Antenna" would break if held. The upside is that the antenna is small so that even from below, you don't see what is making it move around. Very cool. Used "Society" and bought from Spirit


----------



## LT Scare

kittyvibe said:


> It looks like the Walgreens butler in drag (a witch) but is 54 inches so much bigger, hehe. I like her look  I wonder where to purchase this one, oerhaps another Sams club prop?


Good find. I agree "she" looks much like the butler, but at least she isn't a carbon copy of the Gemmy witches. All the Gemmy witches AND this year's Michaels' knock off look too much alike. Not smart. I'm making a witches coven with 3 witches this year, so I have to put a mask on one of the Gemmy witches and go for something like this one you've found if I want three animated.

My son has just about talked me into separating the animated Gemmy witches with one static, quiet, witch to reduce the over-talk.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oops, that is not what i was posting. dang, my grandson must have slipped in and played on my computer. sorry about that. just editing it out. and now i don't remember what i was posting


Please put the video back in, or I will, provided I can remember the name of it (in 'Haunted Humor' this time, though)\


I was surprised to see so much out already at KMart today. They had some cool lenticular pics in pretty sturdy frames, unlike the flimsy plastic ones they usually come in; I bought one that reminded me of Bela Lugosi, who turns into a skeletal creature. I liked the 3' butler prop that's been mentioned here, but found the skull on his platter to get very annoying.


----------



## LT Scare

As of last Friday:

No Halloween anything at - 
Target​Walmart​
Some small Halloween stuff at Costco

Some, but not all stuff out at Party City

Walmart usually stores their "pending" seasonal stuff on pallet racks out in the nursery area. There were several pallets of costumes but not much in the way of props.

Target sometimes does the same, but I saw nothing in their nursery.

Will hit both on the way home tonight.


----------



## Rikki

Hamburg Target was almost fully stocked as of Saturday.
I've been to three different Walmarts and they all have their costumes and candy out plus some other small stuff but no props yet.
Home Goods finally had some big stuff but nothing new from what's already been posted.
Last week the Winchester Rd. Big Lots had one row of stuff out but nothing impressive.


----------



## hallorenescene

*humor*



Garthgoyle said:


> Please put the video back in, or I will, provided I can remember the name of it (in 'Haunted Humor' this time, though)
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see so much out already at KMart today. They had some cool lenticular pics in pretty sturdy frames, unlike the flimsy plastic ones they usually come in; I bought one that reminded me of Bela Lugosi, who turns into a skeletal creature. I liked the 3' butler prop that's been mentioned here, but found the skull on his platter to get very annoying.


sorry, i really never even looked to see what it was. if you find it you can post it in humorous. now you have me curious as to what it amounted to.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My thanks to someone here who many posts back mentioned that Target was selling some silver skeleton arm servers for $9.99. I snapped up a pair of them for myself today while shopping in the store. Nice detailing on them.

I think they may be aluminum-based and they do have a shine on them. Label says food safe. Also to clean with a damp cloth. That sounds kind of weird I thought...not hand wash? Any way I'm hoping that if I use them as salad servers, that a vinegar dressing won't damage them. Anyone been a guinea pig yet using these on a salad with dressing on it? I wonder if spraying them with Pam before using them in a salad with vinegar based dressing would help protect them otherwise? I know someone mentioned that they ran theirs through a dishwasher and it removed the shine.


UPDATE: the Target website has these on there too and they say they are aluminum and "hand washable". Aluminum Skeletal Hand Servers : Target


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Boston Warehouse Bone Collector Collection in Target*

Just looking through TARGET's website tonight and recognized some of the_ Boston Warehouse Bone Collector_ items, at first one, than two, then more... HOME GOODS and ROSS had these a month ago and at a better price but if you like the collection and need to add to it or didn't get it while in the discount stores, you might want to check out TARGET.

bone collector : Home : Target Search Results


----------



## HalloWeenie

Did you get these in a TARGET store?



Ghost of Spookie said:


> My thanks to someone here who many posts back mentioned that Target was selling some silver skeleton arm servers for $9.99. I snapped up a pair of them for myself today while shopping in the store. Nice detailing on them.
> 
> I think they may be aluminum-based and they do have a shine on them. Label says food safe. Also to clean with a damp cloth. That sounds kind of weird I thought...not hand wash? Any way I'm hoping that if I use them as salad servers, that a vinegar dressing won't damage them. Anyone been a guinea pig yet using these on a salad with dressing on it? I wonder if spraying them with Pam before using them in a salad with vinegar based dressing would help protect them otherwise? I know someone mentioned that they ran theirs through a dishwasher and it removed the shine.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: the Target website has these on there too and they say they are aluminum and "hand washable". Aluminum Skeletal Hand Servers : Target


----------



## HalloWeenie

I got the bowls, spreaders, bottle stoppers, and picks from this collection at HomeGoods. I'm keeping my eye on the small plates at Target.com!




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just looking through TARGET's website tonight and recognized some of the_ Boston Warehouse Bone Collector_ items, at first one, than two, then more... HOME GOODS and ROSS had these a month ago and at a better price but if you like the collection and need to add to it or didn't get it while in the discount stores, you might want to check out TARGET.
> 
> bone collector : Home : Target Search Results


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HalloWeenie said:


> Re: Skeletal Hand Servers--Did you get these in a TARGET store?



Yes, the skeleton arm servers are a nice complement to the Bone Collectors set IMO. My store had 3 sets available. Not sure if I got there late or they had a small amount to put out. Decided not to wait on them just in case that's all the were getting in. Target also has a napkin holder with similar skeleton hand to hold the napkins down. But I'm passing on those.


----------



## briniLDD

Okay,

Walmart- Started to put stuff out
Target- Everything's out. Bought 2 mini severed heads.
B.J's ( Cosco)- Not much stuff, but everything's out. That's where I bought my Giles ( I call him Jeeves)
Party City- Everything's out, but i'm not impressed with their props.
Halloween Express- It's opened and I bought a zombie baby and a severed vampire head ( I named her Marissa )
Ross- Everything's out, but they don't have much stuff. I bought one of those spanish- boxed crystal ball head guy's ( I named him Felipe XD)
World Market- Had everything out, saw a cool scientist guy, but not REALLY worth $33.
Biglots- Has everything out, bought a hanging vampire bride, a little bucket thing of fake blood, and 2 black light bulbs. ( which do NOT work for me. )

And that's all the stores in the small town of Mooresville.


----------



## LT Scare

LT Scare said:


> As of last Friday:
> 
> No Halloween anything at -
> Target​Walmart​
> Some small Halloween stuff at Costco
> 
> Some, but not all stuff out at Party City
> 
> Walmart usually stores their "pending" seasonal stuff on pallet racks out in the nursery area. There were several pallets of costumes but not much in the way of props.
> 
> Target sometimes does the same, but I saw nothing in their nursery.
> 
> Will hit both on the way home tonight.



Taget and Walmart have started putting costumes out and a few other odds and ends. In years past, both stores out here seem to be several weeks behind their mid-US counterparts - based on everyone' comments here.

Party City has everything out including a Jason and a Franky headlifter. Their bases appear to be identical as if BOTH are Gemmy.

Walgreens has a bunch of little stuff out as does CVS. 

A Halloween Adventure opened in part of the closed Mervin's building. They have mostly masks and costumes. They have the candelabra holding top hat skel that was at Target last year and some small and giant static props.


----------



## kingseeker

Went to 2 Walgreen’s last knight a lot of candy this year seem to have cut back on “Electronic gadgets”. Biglots have a lot of the shelves that has had Halloween stuff in past years mark as Christmas, limited selection, but end up spending $35. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## MikeCuCu

*Meijer*

Went to my local meijer today(central Michigan) and they have started to put out their Halloween decor and candies. 

They also had a great selection of pumpkins. Some of the best I have seen in a long time. I think they were 4.49 on sale. I usually wait a little bit in the season because they have the best price around closer to Halloween. 

But was fun to see them all lined up. Heard a little kid screaming PUMPKINS!PUMPKINS as he was walking up to the store : )


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MikeCuCu said:


> Went to my local meijer today(central Michigan) and they have started to put out their Halloween decor and candies.
> 
> They also had a great selection of pumpkins. Some of the best I have seen in a long time. I think they were 4.49 on sale. I usually wait a little bit in the season because they have the best price around closer to Halloween.
> 
> But was fun to see them all lined up. Heard a little kid screaming PUMPKINS!PUMPKINS as he was walking up to the store : )




I love hearing the excitement in kids' voices when they round the aisles and see the Halloween stuff. The comments are so precious. I was in Target yesterday and there were two kids that were having the time of their life running over to grab stuff from the shelves and show their moms.


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love hearing the excitement in kids' voices when they round the aisles and see the Halloween stuff. The comments are so precious. I was in Target yesterday and there were two kids that were having the time of their life running over to grab stuff from the shelves and show their moms.


I saw a 3 year old little girl at Target saturday holding a tarantula and begging to her daddy that she needed it to give to Santa for xmas.."He would really like this" she kept insisting...LOL!!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I was thinking of posting about how the kids are getting excited at seeing the Halloween stuff at Target. I'll be in there cruising the Halloween aisle and the kids come running and squealing " Let's look at the Halloween stuff!' They start playing with all the props etc just giggling and ewinf and ahing lol


----------



## hallorenescene

*halloween*



Deadna said:


> I saw a 3 year old little girl at Target saturday holding a tarantula and begging to her daddy that she needed it to give to Santa for xmas.."He would really like this" she kept insisting...LOL!!!


to funny, makes you wonder if her parents aren't a little halloween oriented. maybe they were afraid you would give them those looks and start crossing yourself. lol.


----------



## trickortreat

*Boston Warehouse Bone Collector-what other items??*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just looking through TARGET's website tonight and recognized some of the_ Boston Warehouse Bone Collector_ items, at first one, than two, then more... HOME GOODS and ROSS had these a month ago and at a better price but if you like the collection and need to add to it or didn't get it while in the discount stores, you might want to check out TARGET.
> 
> bone collector : Home : Target Search Results


I really do love this line! Besides Home Goods, I found more of the silver-y Boston Warehouse Bone Collector stuff at TJ Maxx, but only the plates and trays at Ross. Did anyone see any of the silver-y pieces at Ross? Also, I'm still wondering what other items might be in the line. Were there any long spoons, like for ice tea or milkshakes? I seem to have that thought stuck in my head. Were there any serving pieces, like salad servers? I bought some servers at Ross that were also made by BW, but were 3 stacked pumpkins (not JOLs; it was more of a harvest theme). I found them to be a nice small size, compared to the Dept 56 skelly arms (which I do own and love, but they require a BIG bowl to not look outsized), and it would be great if we found there were skull servers available. So what other items are in this collection?? 

Here's a list of the silver-y skull items that I am aware of: 

spreaders-set of 4 
placecard holders-set of 4
salt&pepper
stir sticks-set of 6
cocktail picks-set of 4
bottle stoppers-set of 3
taper holders- set of 2, with taper candles
kitchen scrubbie holder

In addition there is a white metal tray, a ceramic long skinny tray (both trays are skull and crossbones themed), and a ceramic dip bowl with spreader (bone themed) 

Can anyone add to the list?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

trickortreat said:


> I really do love this line! Besides Home Goods, I found more of the silver-y Boston Warehouse Bone Collector stuff at TJ Maxx, but only the plates and trays at Ross. Did anyone see any of the silver-y pieces at Ross? Also, I'm still wondering what other items might be in the line. Were there any long spoons, like for ice tea or milkshakes? I seem to have that thought stuck in my head. Were there any serving pieces, like salad servers? I bought some servers at Ross that were also made by BW, but were 3 stacked pumpkins (not JOLs; it was more of a harvest theme). I found them to be a nice small size, compared to the Dept 56 skelly arms (which I do own and love, but they require a BIG bowl to not look outsized), and it would be great if we found there were skull servers available. So what other items are in this collection??
> 
> Here's a list of the silver-y skull items that I am aware of:
> 
> spreaders-set of 4
> placecard holders-set of 4
> salt&pepper
> stir sticks-set of 6
> cocktail picks-set of 4
> bottle stoppers-set of 3
> taper holders- set of 2, with taper candles
> kitchen scrubbie holder
> 
> In addition there is a white metal tray, a ceramic long skinny tray (both trays are skull and crossbones themed), and a ceramic dip bowl with spreader (bone themed)
> 
> Can anyone add to the list?




I bought my black rimmed tray and bottle stoppers at Ross. Also saw the spreaders there too. I have yet to see any of the plates or the white tray that Target has listed on their site or anywhere for that matter. I think we've seen it all, but then again I saw more on Target's site so hard to say.


----------



## GhostHost999

I really want to thank those who gave me some advise on how to make those trees, I got many Ideas. Now, on Friday I'm about to make a trip to PHX, AZ which is 5 hours from here, just for Halloween shopping. I won 1000 dlls. in a contest here in my city, and I guess I'll use some of it, but I'm interested in buying the hovering ghost from spirit (I wasn't convinced because of the size and battery use) The portraits from K mart, the raven from Big lots I think, and A LOT of those Target/Walmart Jack o' lanterns... So my question to you guys living in U.S.A. is: Is target and/or walmart already set up for Halloween? and second Will they be for this Friday or Saturday? I really appreciate your help, and wish you all a Happy October which is in two weeks.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

The Design Toscano website has just come out with Halloween decor this year. You might want to check it out, it looks really good. 

Halloween Decor - More Themes - Design Toscano


----------



## GhostHost999

I just want to give a heads up for everyone looking for a heads up hilda in LIFESIZE or a Heads up Frankenstein monster in LIFESIZE they are being sold at Sam's Club Website for 110 Dollars! I'd love the frankenstein!


----------



## Dragonomine

prestonjjrtr said:


> The Design Toscano website has just come out with Halloween decor this year. You might want to check it out, it looks really good.
> 
> Halloween Decor - More Themes - Design Toscano


Oh why did I have to look at the dragons???


----------



## hallorenescene

preston, that is a cool website. lots of i wants there.
ghost host, seems it varies from location to location. and so does what they carry. my target has a skeleton dressed in a striped suit holding a candlelabra. i don't know if they'll be putting out more or not. my walmart had a witch, but i think they're already sold out. don't know if they'll be getting more in or not, a skeleton baseball vender, and a skeleton holding a tray. 
to bad you don't have a mernards, that's where they had dead eye drake, a scarecrow, and an edwardian butler.

here's an update, they did get some more witches in


----------



## LT Scare

GhostHost999 said:


> ... but I'm interested in buying the hovering ghost from spirit (I wasn't convinced because of the size and battery use) .


I was a little skeptical about the Hovering Ghost too. But after seeing it at a local Halloween store priced at *($89.95!!)* I ordered it from Spirit with the 20% off coupon. Grat prop. it uses a heavy duty looking power car antenna to raise and lower the ghost and another motor(?) to move it around.
They did not skimp on the white fabric so it covers the base and completely decives how it is working unless you "lift the skirt." The ghost is so light weight that I think the 4 batteries should last a while. I has recepticles for a 6V wall transformer, and a foot pad or other triggering mechanism. I'm not usually a big fan of Tekky brand stuff, but so far this looks pretty good. 



GhostHost999 said:


> ...
> The portraits from K mart, the raven from Big lots I think, and A LOT of those Target/Walmart Jack o' lanterns... So my question to you guys living in U.S.A. is: Is target and/or walmart already set up for Halloween? and second Will they be for this Friday or Saturday? I really appreciate your help, and wish you all a Happy October which is in two weeks.


Don't know about Phoenix, but it seems like our Ca walmarts are always the last to get set up for Halloween - based on HF posts. Ours has all of the little stuff out and places cleared for bigger items that weren't on display as of last night. Target had costumes out but they were still clearing / consolidating the back to school supplies to make room for the Halloween display. 

I'd guess that both will be in full gear by this weekend.

You should also check for a Spirit store in Phoenix ... and hit it first, while you still have the budget money available. You might also like the butler for $75 at Sam's Club 

JMHO.

Have fun!!


----------



## bozz

*Party city bat bar.......>>>>*

Just letting you guys know a clerk found one of these in the back stock room at Party City........reg. $ 149 on receipt for only $ 15 and e-bay wants $250 as seen here.LIFESIZE BAT BAR - HORROR HALLOWEEN PROP DISPLAY PARTY - eBay (item 320415946902 end time Sep-23-09 11:27:33 PDT). This is a steal its wood too.


----------



## hallorenescene

bozz, that is a cool bat bar, if you got it for $15.00, you got a really great deal


----------



## bozz

hallorenescene said:


> bozz, that is a cool bat bar, if you got it for $15.00, you got a really great deal


Thanks yeah I could believe the break I got on that one.....went out looking for it and it was my last stop of which I figured it was a real long shot but if ya don't ask you won't get...ha. The clerk was so happy to make my day.Even a blind squirrel like me finds a golden nut every once in a while.......


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Hot Topic has their Halloween costumes out. 

They have them listed on their website here. 

Halloween Guide 2009 | Hot Topic


----------



## Deadna

bozz said:


> Just letting you guys know a clerk found one of these in the back stock room at Party City........reg. $ 149 on receipt for only $ 15 and e-bay wants $250 as seen here.LIFESIZE BAT BAR - HORROR HALLOWEEN PROP DISPLAY PARTY - eBay (item 320415946902 end time Sep-23-09 11:27:33 PDT). This is a steal its wood too.


By the way,you can't see it in the pic but this is a Mario Chiodo prop.


----------



## Deadna

LT Scare said:


> I was a little skeptical about the Hovering Ghost too. But after seeing it at a local Halloween store priced at *($89.95!!)* I ordered it from Spirit with the 20% off coupon. Grat prop. it uses a heavy duty looking power car antenna to raise and lower the ghost and another motor(?) to move it around.
> They did not skimp on the white fabric so it covers the base and completely decives how it is working unless you "lift the skirt." The ghost is so light weight that I think the 4 batteries should last a while. I has recepticles for a 6V wall transformer, and a foot pad or other triggering mechanism. I'm not usually a big fan of Tekky brand stuff, but so far this looks pretty good.


This sounds like a prop I bought clearanced last year only it is a grim reaper that pops up from behind a tombstone. I was worried about the antenna not being able to handle the load. I haven't tried it out yet,mine can be hooked up to a fog machine and it blows out his mouth if I remember correctly.


----------



## spooky little girl

Visited the BRAND NEW SPIRIT store in my hood yesterday. I have never been to one because they are new to my area!! So much fun! I got a mask on clearance for less than 3 bucks. Here are some other masks they had.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool masks and you can't beat the price.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I LOVE the photo of your daughter in the crazy ghoul mask! The juxtaposition of her cute little dress with this awful looking head is priceless!


----------



## EvilMel

That Bat Bar thing is really cool. $15!! Can't beat that.


----------



## bozz

*I'm still all Giddy over it....*



EvilMel said:


> That Bat Bar thing is really cool. $15!! Can't beat that.


Yeah I still can't believe the blessings and timing on that one. I sit here so anxious to hear about somebody else finding one.Its been by far the score of the last few seasons for me. Funny thing is when I go to Party City during the after the season sales I can never find much of anything on sale.......odd ?!?!?


----------



## GhostHost999

*Nothing at target.*

I went to target today. Still making space for halloween, but setting it up. i'll viusit another target, already went to spirit, used the 20% off cupon on the possesed portrait. I'm still missing Wal*Mart and Kmart. Wish me good LUCK!


----------



## Goblin5

I love Halloween decorations. I saw some at Walgreens and was thrilled. I'm getting some Halloween lights to put up this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Walgreens Big Guys and Disney Pumpkins*

Couldn't help but noticing these 12 foot hanging ghouls at Walgreens last week. Various faces, some with huge lit eyes ($29.99), and others without ($19.99). I didn't think the $20 price was that bad considering you were getting a great looking mask and hands all large sized. Also shown were official Disney lit pumpkins and pumpkin lights, saw those more in the toy section I think.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Fun T-shirts at Walmart*

These were some of my favorite T-shirts that I saw at Walmart. Two of them are GID also. I especially love the Zombie one. The "tie" one is not a shirt but a t-shirt for that formal halloween attired look.


----------



## brombones

The Target over in my neighborhood has some pretty nice stuff in it. I got a bunch of nice tombstones and fog machine stuff. I plan on heading back and getting more things such as lights and props. It looks like they've stocked up pretty well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Rite Aid Pharmacy items*

Took these pics a few weeks ago but forgot them on my cell phone. I forget that Rite Aid Pharmacy usually has a pretty nice halloween section, apart from their halloween candy. I like the scarecrow masks that I've seen this year. Rite Aid had them in pumpkin orange, natural, and in red (kind of devilish). $14.99. They had quite a few other masks and props that I thought looked nice. Their skulls (pictured on the bottom shelf in one of the photos) were nice and 4.99 I think. This week they have some halloween candy on sale and I'm waiting for when they put their costumes and masks on sale. Rite Aid : Weekly Circular


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I always loved those Gargoyles! I've got two of them.


----------



## cinders

I got that giant hanging 12 ft. ghoul thing from Walgreens that Ghost of Spookie posted pictures of. I got the brown one. The only thing is it is motion activated to light the eyes which probably won't work for my purpose. I think I'll just put some other lights in behind the plastic eyes.


----------



## Deadna

bozz said:


> Yeah I still can't believe the blessings and timing on that one. I sit here so anxious to hear about somebody else finding one.Its been by far the score of the last few seasons for me. Funny thing is when I go to Party City during the after the season sales I can never find much of anything on sale.......odd ?!?!?


My store(Paper Factory) got another shipment in of the batbars but they are still 30 bucks here. Make sure and ask for them people because they were hidden in the stockroom!


----------



## hallorenescene

here's luck to you ghosthost. hope you find lots of good stuff. and then share pictures with us


----------



## GhostHost999

*Hope there is something at Walmart...*



hallorenescene said:


> here's luck to you ghosthost. hope you find lots of good stuff. and then share pictures with us


Well, I checked another Target, and they were almost done, and asked when where they getting their Jack O lanterns, and they said that about Monday or Tuesday, But Im leaving tomorrow, so Ill check another target, and will ask them to let me go on to their storage room to get some jack o lanterns and buy them, maybe they are benebolent, who knows... I bought a changing portrait at Target, which spoke and turned its eyes red, it was a knight that turned into vampire. Well, Whish me luck!


----------



## SpookyMuFu

Went to Target to night and saw they have 18" black lights for $13 and 400 watt foggers for $19, fogger timers for $10, and 4 pack flickering tea lights for $3 and change.......


----------



## Skullie

*great maskes*



spooky little girl said:


> Visited the BRAND NEW SPIRIT store in my hood yesterday. I have never been to one because they are new to my area!! So much fun! I got a mask on clearance for less than 3 bucks. Here are some other masks they had.


Did you buy the models also. They look great as well. I love the dress


----------



## bozz

*Paper Factory web site and locations ???*



Deadna said:


> My store(Paper Factory) got another shipment in of the batbars and they are still 30 bucks here. Make sure and ask for them people because they were hidden in the stockroom!


Cool..... good news !!! I cannot find a link for the Paper Factory ?!?! Do they have a web page and store locator ????


----------



## kittyvibe

Regarding the baseball vendor prop from walmart, if anyone has bought him would you kindly tell me if his audio can be turned down so we might be able to make him into a carnival type barker, like step right up, buy yer ticket right here, only moments away, see the show! kinda thing? Either thinking we can turn down his volume and have a cd playing with these sounds or if we can jack into him like the spirit balls with microphones, or the witch props with microphones? 

Walmart.com: 63'' Standing Baseball Vendor Ghoul: Halloween


----------



## HalloWeenie

I wasn't thrilled with the Halloween collection at Target this year. It is just kinda blah. Nothing like last year's stuff. Thank goodness I bought a ton of cool stuff last year on clearance.


----------



## HalloWeenie

I also thought Pottery Barn's collection this year was a yawn. :-(




HalloWeenie said:


> I wasn't thrilled with the Halloween collection at Target this year. It is just kinda blah. Nothing like last year's stuff. Thank goodness I bought a ton of cool stuff last year on clearance.


----------



## GrahamWellington

My local grocery store is now fully-stocked! Most of the stuff is cheesy, but there are a few choice items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Items At DOLLAR TREE*

Looks like our local DOLLAR TREE has stocked up with new halloween merchandise. The store was also boasting a giant banner outside -- Halloween Headquarters. I've added new photos to my album. Click on photo to enlarge and see photo description. Items pictured: wooden signage, blood bags, zip lock and other treat bags, cling spiders and bloody weapons, laser foiled skull garland and 5 foot jointed skulls. Not pictured were CDs and DVDs (Drew's Famous Entertainment Halloween Karaoke Sing-a-long), car magnets (skulls and other messages), caution tape, and more I can't remember. 

A number of things were already gone or almost gone from my store--body parts, blood cling splatters, ghoul boy and girl partyware.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree -- Halloween Karaoke Sing-a-long DVD*

Just wanted to say that I think the DOLLAR TREE Drew's Famous Entertainment "Halloween Karaoke Sing-a-long" DVD is pretty nice for $1. You can either go to individual song selections (although it continued on with the next songs after its done...nicer if it stopped playing maybe) or you can run the whole DVD as a movie. 31 minutes. While the lyrics come up (along with vocals), the background is various edited clips of monsters, ghouls from old movies (B&W and color). I think it's a fun DVD.

Here's the song list: The Addams Family Theme; Purple People Eater; Ghostbusters; The Time Warp; Somebody's Watching Me; That Old Black Magic; They're Coming to Take Me Away Ha-Haa!; I Put a Spell On You; The Devil Went Down to Georgia; Love Potion #9.


----------



## hurricanegame

Well October is fast approaching so hopefully the stores will be getting more stuff..


----------



## Howlatthemoon

hurricanegame said:


> Well October is fast approaching so hopefully the stores will be getting more stuff..




I think they have already gotten all that they're going to get. I see Christmas merchandise creeping in. ( l love Christmas but Halloween is in season right now)


----------



## Brimstonewitch

Howlatthemoon said:


> I think they have already gotten all that they're going to get. I see Christmas merchandise creeping in.


I think you are right....when I was at the Big Lots store two weeks ago after they finally put out their meager Halloween items, they also had out generic fall items as well as Christmas stuff. It was almost sad really.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Still in the Stores / TJMaxx*

Look what I found today at TJ MAXX....










Some people were able to find these weeks ago at HomeGoods and I had no luck at that time. I really had wanted one too. I did a double take, not expecting to see it any more. What's the adage? Good things come to those who wait. Hope the rest of you who were looking for the Dept. 56/Seasons of Cannon Falls jar set have the same luck. $7.99. Didn't see the other pieces but that's okay if it's the only one I get. After all it's Dr. _*Spooky's*_ Magic Elixir.


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Look what I found today at TJ MAXX...
> 
> Some people were able to find these weeks ago at HomeGoods and I had no luck at that time. I really had wanted one too. I did a double take, not expecting to see it any more. What's the adage? Good things come to those who wait. Hope the rest of you who were looking for the Dept. 56/Seasons of Cannon Falls jar set have the same luck. $7.99. Didn't see the other pieces but that's okay if it's the only one I get. After all it's Dr. _*Spooky's*_ Magic Elixir.


ok now thats a bargain Ghost of spookie  i been loving these since last year but the prices yikes i didnt like ....wish we had these here in stores at the deal you just got ....


----------



## davy2

nice find Witch! I want one!!


----------



## a witch from canada

davy2 said:


> nice find Witch! I want one!!


davy i didnt find this , ghost of spookie did lucky her , wish i did doh


----------



## Dragonomine

My wonderful husband surprised me with a giant pumpkin from Sam's Club. He got the biggest they had. I'm so happy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

a witch from canada said:


> davy i didnt find this , ghost of spookie did lucky her , wish i did doh


Keep checking your HomeSense, etc. as it was first seen in some HomeGoods stores down in the U.S.A. so all hope may not be lost. TJMaxx is cousins with HomeGoods here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CostPlus World Market finds*

I only had 5 minutes to stop in and see what CostPlus World Market had. A few things like the witch's broom, furry mice I remember from last year. Here's a few pics to share. 

If you are doing a medieval theme, I thought the Dungeon Wall Sconce was pretty nice, all metal; and along the same medieval theme I kind of liked the spiked ball leg chain. Check my album for picture details (click on photo). A few of the items are on the CostPlus website and can be ordered online. Lots more in the store however. I thought the floor space was less than last year and not sure if it's just the economy and scaling back or maybe because they had stuff set out already and I'm just late getting into the store.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, those are some pretty nice lay outs they did. i like the dr and the mice and roping. thanks for posting


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of spookie , what would we do without all those neat pictures of yours


----------



## blackfog

Wow thanks Ghost of spookie for all the pics I'll take one of those 5 of those and 15 of them.................blackfog running to Dollar Tree


----------



## toysaplenty

*The Baseball Vendor Skeleton*

Hi, this is in response to the lady who asked as to what store was selling the baseball vendor animated skeleton. I have not seen it in stores, but I did see it on Walmart.com's website and I ordered it. If you have it sent to your local store, the shipping is free. The cost of the item was $70.00. I ordered it last week and it is due in on 10/5/09. I saw the baseball vendor skeleton's on Ebay and they are going for a lot more PLUS you also have to pay shipping. I hope this helps you. Happy haunting!


----------



## clarec

I brought some awesome Halloween towels today they are wicked!! I have never seen Halloween towels anywhere in the uk, so they were a fantastic find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*The Baseball Vendor Skeleton Prop*



toysaplenty said:


> Hi, this is in response to the lady who asked as to what store was selling the baseball vendor animated skeleton. I have not seen it in stores, but I did see it on Walmart.com's website and I ordered it. If you have it sent to your local store, the shipping is free. The cost of the item was $70.00. I ordered it last week and it is due in on 10/5/09. I saw the baseball vendor skeleton's on Ebay and they are going for a lot more PLUS you also have to pay shipping. I hope this helps you. Happy haunting!




The Baseball vendor is only sold in Walmart Stores from best I can remember of comments here and on the forums. Two weeks ago I saw him in our larger Walmart. He wasn't set up, just in the box along with other props also in their boxes on the shelf. The shelf was on a back wall too, not an aisle, or out in front. So you really had to be looking at everything on the shelves to have noticed him or you could have easily walked by him. 

I'm guessing here, but I think Walmart probably didn't set one up for display because they had so few that came in and figured the box alone would sell him. Setting one up would make it a floor model too and parts could get lost or broken. Having been on the forum I had seen pics and videos that people had posted so knew him the minute I saw the box. I would have loved to have bought him but just didn't have the extra cash right then. 

I'm sure my store and others have sold out of him, so online might be the best bet. So far it looks like he's still available to order online and not all Walmarts carried him to begin with. I'm reposting the pic of his box in case you are looking for him in your store and also posting a link to his online order page. And I agree with Toysaplenty that order online and doing the Site to Store method of getting him is the best option to keep the price down. He really is a pretty cool dude and having seen the video of him his audio track is pretty nice too.










Walmart.com: 63'' Standing Baseball Vendor Ghoul: Halloween


----------



## bozz

Well just a heads up for ya in case ou are not following the Spencers thread. I made my rounds today quite a few stores and one was Spencers and at mine they did have 3 large 50% off props. One was the Gothic beheaded bride by Gemmy ($75), an 8' tall skelly bat hanging prop ($75) and a very nice coffin with skelly hands and chains ($50),looked like the same one I saw at OTP last year. Nice deals if your in the market for those items. I also notice while I was at Party City they seems to have lots of older items back in their stock room. I know this because their public restrooms at mine are in the stock rooms. I saw a big box of hanging props at 50% off. Don't know why they don't drag that stuff out ? I make it a point to head to the restroom and snoop around every time I go. I would really like to tour their stock room more closely, I think there are more deals to be had their and I'm always on the hunt for the next bargain. I'm going back Friday and do some bargaining with them,maybe some of the stuff is defective but we prop builders can repair this stuff.....right ?!?!?


----------



## Witchie_Woman

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Look what I found today at TJ MAXX....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people were able to find these weeks ago at HomeGoods and I had no luck at that time. I really had wanted one too. I did a double take, not expecting to see it any more. What's the adage? Good things come to those who wait. Hope the rest of you who were looking for the Dept. 56/Seasons of Cannon Falls jar set have the same luck. $7.99. Didn't see the other pieces but that's okay if it's the only one I get. After all it's Dr. _*Spooky's*_ Magic Elixir.


I also found all three of these canisters at my local TJ Maxx about a week ago. I did a double take as well LOL! I actually found just one on some random aisle no where near the Halloween stuff and after frantically searching all of the other aisles I came across the other two on the aisle with all of the glass containers and vases. So if you are looking for these make sure to check everywhere, not just the Halloween section.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Ghost of Spooky, I wish we had one of those stores! Thanks again for all the pics you have posted!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Witchie_Woman said:


> I also found all three of these canisters at my local TJ Maxx about a week ago. I did a double take as well LOL! I actually found just one on some random aisle no where near the Halloween stuff and after frantically searching all of the other aisles I came across the other two on the aisle with all of the glass containers and vases. So if you are looking for these make sure to check everywhere, not just the Halloween section.



Nice find getting the whole collection! My canister was in a non-Halloween aisle as well. When you go into these stores you really have to spend the time scanning the aisles because people pick up stuff and leave it all over the place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So far the best place locally I have seen glow bracelets is at Target. Tubes of 12 for $1. Check their bargain bin area. Other halloween items as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*TJ Maxx little infant tennis shoes!*

I found some of the cutest infant tennis shoes at TJ MAXX today! Picked up two pairs, 5.99 each (9-12 months size) for several animated props I'm thinking of doing next year to go along with two of my Giggle Buddies that I picked up at a Salvation Army store this year. I have some scary haunt stuff for the older kids and want to do something cute and fun for the younger tots. With the animation I'm hoping it will be something both will enjoy.



















Last year I bought a collection of the little ToT body pumpkin stands that TARGET carried. I'm still seeing them in my TARGETs this year BTW including a mummy version I don't think my stores carried last year. I thought, "switch out the head from pumpkin to skull" and found foam skulls at MICHAELS. The MICHAELS foam skulls usually sell out pretty quickly in the season I found out last year. Was able to buy a couple more this year. The TJ MAXX tennies I think will look perfect. As you may know, the Gemmy Giggle Buddies are maybe 3-4 foot high and animated. They always have legs and shoes on. So I thought I'd stick with the theme.


----------



## slaz

clarec said:


> I brought some awesome Halloween towels today they are wicked!! I have never seen Halloween towels anywhere in the uk, so they were a fantastic find!


Clarec, let me see, let me see !!!!!


----------



## slaz

Ghost of Spookie, look what I found today at TJ MAXX....

Some people were able to find these weeks ago at HomeGoods and I had no luck at that time. I really had wanted one too. I did a double take, not expecting to see it any more. What's the adage? Good things come to those who wait. Hope the rest of you who were looking for the Dept. 56/Seasons of Cannon Falls jar set have the same luck. $7.99. Didn't see the other pieces but that's okay if it's the only one I get. After all it's Dr. _*Spooky's*_ Magic Elixir. [/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Oh man, Ghost of Spookie is the lucky one.....
no such luck for me w/TJ Maxx.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Beheaded Bride*

While checking out a product someone told me about over at BuyCostumes, I noticed they had the 5 foot talking Beheaded Bride (she's the one with the rather lovely head in her hand) on blowout. Seems like a good price to me. I know she was big last year and if you wanted her and didn't get her then you might want to take another look. And through 11:59pm CT tomorrow (Sunday, 9/27), all orders over $60 get free shipping. Click on the link above the bride for all the info and code to use. Here's a link to the bride if you're interested: 5 Life Size Talking Beheaded Bride - Costumes


----------



## bozz

Saw the Gothic beheaded bride at my Spencers for $ 75 just a couple of days ago. They had a cool coffin and a big 8' skelly bat creature too clearanced.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Witchie_Woman said:


> I also found all three of these canisters at my local TJ Maxx about a week ago. I did a double take as well LOL! I actually found just one on some random aisle no where near the Halloween stuff and after frantically searching all of the other aisles I came across the other two on the aisle with all of the glass containers and vases. So if you are looking for these make sure to check everywhere, not just the Halloween section.



I saw these jars at TJMaxx too, so cute!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Heads up if you are looking for halloween Wilton baking stuff or other halloween decorations, including funkins--Joann Fabrics has a sale going on through Sat., Oct. 3. I think the sale applies to in-store and online items. Online has a Promo Code to use also (50% 1 item). Their fliers can be viewed online if you don't get one mailed to you or in your newspaper.


----------



## HalloWeenie

I've really been disappointed in the Halloween collections this year. I did find some treasures this year, but nothing like last year. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## halinar

So far Target has been the only thing that I saw a couple of neat items at. I did walk away with a string of yard trim pumpkin lights because I needed to buy something for Halloween.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Target's collection last year was WAY better, as were the collections at Pottery Barn, World Market & Z Gallerie. There are some great things at Gumps.com & GrandinRoad.com but they are both way pricey. I'm hoping to pick up some goodies on sale again this year. Just kind of a blah year for merchandise considering Halloween is quickly becoming second only to Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene

last year the stores around here were loaded with small props, but not a life size animated prop could be found. this year the stores have just a few small props, lots of costumes, and some lifesize animated props. the good thing is each store has different life size ones. so yes, i agree i would like to see more smaller props like last year, but at the same time like having the lifesize ones around again. here is a prop i just got at walgreens. it is 2 animated rats eating a heart


----------



## Tuff_Ghost

halinar said:


> So far Target has been the only thing that I saw a couple of neat items at. I did walk away with a string of yard trim pumpkin lights because I needed to buy something for Halloween.


Yeah, I was just there this evening and was really surprised at how far superior Target's selection was than Spirit's. We had just been early Halloween shopping today and we were also really disappointed in what we found. So when we found ourselves at Target tonight on a completely unrelated mission, we ended up buying waaaay more decorations than we ever would have this early in the season. Its worth it. They're amazing and were pretty cheap compared to the other places.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

hallorenescene said:


> here is a prop i just got at walgreens. it is 2 animated rats eating a heart


If Walgreen's has any left after Halloween, they can always put them out for Valentine's Day!


----------



## hallorenescene

dave, that is to funny. i love it. hahaHA


----------



## bozz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> On the first or second day my local Spirit Halloween store opened I bought a few things from their Clearance table (apparently overstock from last year and discontinued this year at Spirit). My favorite item was a Pirate Talking Light Up Head (branded by Spirit but sold by others as well). Originally I think $29-39 retail when it first came out, I got him for $9.97 on clearance. Great detail on the face and he comes with 6 motion-activated phrases:
> 
> 1) You're asking why we pirates are so mean. Well we just arrrrrr....
> 
> 2) You, you landlubber! I'll show you my booty if you show me yours....
> 
> 3) Oh, you're such a treasure. You ought to be buried!
> 
> 4) Hey you skallywag, your buccaneers are showing. Get a bigger hat!
> 
> 5) Me hardy, forget the patch, you'll be needing the whole mask!
> 
> 6) If you keep staring at me like that, I'll make you walk the plank.
> 
> 
> The Spirit version has a sea green-ish face, as opposed to the more natural skull bone version in this picture from BuyCostumes. If you are looking to add some pirate figures to you haunt, I'd recommend checking out your local Spirit store, especially on opening day if your location hasn't opened yet. This guy is way better than buying a mask for making a prop.
> 
> BTW pictured along with the pirate head in the above link are the talking Clown and Vampire heads. My store had some vampires as well, others have reported seeing the clown.
> 
> Oh yeah and his mouth moves too (along with flashing green eyes) so way better than a static mask.


 I went to Spencers today and guess what I found ???........yup they had just got the Pirate heads in.......woohoo I was so happy again and for a while there I thought I was losing my timing and just missing the deals lately........I'M BACK AND IN THE GAME.....: ). Ok so now I have the whole collection.Spencers had a lot of new 50% off stuff today..........you guys keep checking they are still pulling stuff.You right for $9.97 these are just excellent prop heads with lights sound and moving jaw you have a full size prop for cheap and your right the pirate is more of a cool mint green color..............I love him !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Joann Fabrics Funkin Pumpkins - Sale*

Yesterday my Grandin Road Gemmy Lightshow arrived and got me excited to start on my singing pumpkin project today so I headed to Joann's Fabrics to picked up a few Funkins. I knew they were on sale this week - through Sat. 10/3, 40% off. I noticed that the quantities are getting low on the larger ones already. Our store had less than a dozen white ones and orange ones, reg. 19.99, 10-inch. I would guess they had less than half-dozen of the 12-inch orange ones, reg. 24.99. They had dozens of the really small baby pumpkins, reg. 6.99, however. As I was checking out, they gave me a sales flyer for next week. 

Got home, started unpacking and looked at next week's flyer (Sun 10/4 - Sat. 10/10), and there pictured on the front were Funkins at 50% off!! Dang!! I'm sure buying mine now was a good thing given the dwindling numbers of the larger ones and the fact that a lot more people will be shopping thru Saturday too and they could sell out of them. It does looks like next week will be a big 50% off event for of a lot of halloween items at Joann's--indoor decor and entertaining, outdoor decor, fabrics -- halloween costumes satins & sheers and prints and panels. Wilton halloween will be 30%. Oh and the flyer also has a coupon for 40% off one non-sale item during the week (and a 50% off one non-sale item for the weekend of 9th and 10th). Good time to use a coupon if you need fur for a Reindeer Wolf project (reg. 14.99 yard) or need yardage for a costume.

I know Michaels carries the carve-able faux pumpkins also but the ones I bought from them last year were messier and the foam a bit harder to to carve than the Funkin brand as I recall, so was glad the Funkins were on sale when my Lightshow arrived. At least that timing was perfect.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw a link to some halloween items on the Horchow website. They aren't low end but pretty nice stuff all the same. 30% off and free shipping (code Scary) this weekend helps a little (Offer expires October 5, 2009, at 6:00 A.M. CT.).

Halloween Seasonal - The Horchow Collection


----------



## Halloweenie1

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw a link to some halloween items on the Horchow website. They aren't low end but pretty nice stuff all the same. 30% off and free shipping (code Scary) this weekend helps a little (Offer expires October 5, 2009, at 6:00 A.M. CT.).
> 
> Halloween*Seasonal*-*The Horchow Collection


Thanks for sharing GHost of Spookie. I did'nt know Horchow carried Halloween items....I think I am going to get the guest towels, _so cute_!










I have been searching for fun Halloween soaps and bathroom items. I found candy corn soap, and I thought I would share, for those who might be interested. Looks like they also carry candy corn and fall inspired.._.like pumpkin spice_...bath fizzies, and candles too. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5376388


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween DVDs on Sale at BIG LOTS! 10/11-10/17*

Just looking through Sneak Peak Buzz Club ads for the coming week on BigLots! (Sun 10/11 - Sat. 10/17). All Halloween Horror DVDs $3.00 each. Titles vary by store. If you are doing prizes at your halloween party this might make a suitable prize.

Candy will also be on sale ($2 & $4 bags), some capes, kids costumes, girls Barbie costumes, Pumpkin or skull LED string lights, lit pumpkins, bat or spider icicle string lights (indoor/outdoor), 20 pc. lit boneyard kit (21 inch ground breakers. flashing eyes, color changing skulls, motion activated strobe lights/sound box).

BTW Halloweenie1 that soaps looks delicious!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

*Garden Ridge and Lowes*

I was in Garden Ridge yesterday and they were completely out of the natural bone skellies that look like 4th quality buckies. Still had several of the charred looking ones. The stuff they have is really picked over, too. 

We got one of the charred ones and found a broken natural one that I can fix. They won't do any discounts either - they said they took such a hit last year, that nothing is being discounted until the after-Halloween sales even if it's broken. 



Lowes had their grim reaper on "clearance" for $75. The one with the light up lantern and eyes and I think he talks, but the floor model wasn't working. The stirring witch is still full price, tho.


----------



## ppolax

*charred buckies*



Frankie's Girl said:


> I was in there yesterday and they were completely out of the natural bone skellies that look like 4th quality buckies. Still had several of the charred looking ones. The stuff they have is really picked over, too.
> 
> We got one of the charred ones and found a broken natural one that I can fix. They won't do any discounts either - they said they took such a hit last year, that nothing is being discounted until the after-Halloween sales even if it's broken.
> 
> Lowes had their grim reaper on "clearance" for $75. The one with the light up lantern and eyes and I think he talks, but the floor model wasn't working. The stirring witch is still full price, tho.


Hello! Where did they have charred buckies? Garden Ridge, or Home depot? thanks


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks to halloweeni I bought one of those candy corn soaps  hopefully It will arrive soon


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ppolax said:


> Hello! Where did they have charred buckies? Garden Ridge, or Home depot? thanks




Home Depot??? Our Home Depot basically carried zilch this year. Ace Hardware basically the same (oh, they had flashlights and blinking necklaces). The only hardware store worth going to in my area for Halloween is Lowe's. They really deserve all my hardware purchases too. They didn't carry as much this year as last but at least they had some big props, lighting, small items, tombstones, fogger, and stuff like that. Yeah Lowe's!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Took a little drive today to go to a BIG LOTS not as close to me. They had one of the lit Dracula Pub signs left ($15)--every other store I called had sold out of them. I did get it. I'm working on a project I'll post a picture of later using them and I'm really liking it. Had my BuzzClub "20% off entire order" coupon with me and thought I would pick up one of the lit Bats Motel or Dracula Dentist signs. Instead I found a few signs the same size as those which BigLots carried during the summer--Tequila Sunrise bar signs. They were marked down to $3.20 which sounded much better than $15. So I'll follow Bozz's lead and modify them later (came down to $2 each with coupon--great deal). Managed to find one of the crows with the flashing red eyes that worked and looked good. The last thing I picked up were some of the Halloween promo DVDs - $3 each. They had some new titles and I probably could have grabbed a few more but I didn't have the time to look through all of them. I did buy 2 DVDS: Mary Shelley's Frankenstein with Robert DeNiro and an IMAX movie called Haunted Castle (that one was $4). Got by at the register for under $30. Shelves were starting to look a little scarce on some items. They did have a lot of nice costumes at this location however.


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw a link to some halloween items on the Horchow website. They aren't low end but pretty nice stuff all the same. 30% off and free shipping (code Scary) this weekend helps a little (Offer expires October 5, 2009, at 6:00 A.M. CT.).
> 
> Halloween*Seasonal*-*The Horchow Collection


their stuff is simply WOW , but the prices are a bit high , but the stuff is WOW


----------



## briniLDD

I got that glitter skull for $1, on the horchow website it's $30 WTF? Wayyy overpriced! If you go on walmart's website they have a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in BIG LOTS tonight and bought 3 DVDs: 1 @ $3 - MGM's Midnite Movies "Die Monster Die" with Boris Karloff, and 2 @ $6 previously viewed titles: Twilight and Sweeney Todd. I'm looking forward to watching all 3. I think I saw Die Monster Die in the theaters when I was a kid.


----------



## hallorenescene

i was in walmart here in mason city iowa yesterday, but no sales yet. i was in shopko, and they have most halloween 50% off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Saw these in BIG LOTS today and GOODWILL*

Here's a couple of items that I came across during a stop in BIG LOTS. 

May look like Christmas but think Reindeer Wolf pack for $36. Not animated however.










Big Lots has the Brite Star Wireless LED candles back in the store this season. I've bought a number of these over the last 2 years and really like them for use in my haunt. $4. 2 AAs I believe. 8 hours on, 16 hours off, set once and will continue to run throughout the holiday.











Stopped at two GOODWILL locations and picked up the coffin for my vampire area. It's made of foam and collapses into a decent size stack for storage. Just felt I wouldn't have time to build my own this year. 

The giant hanging ghoul was one of two different ones I saw at two different Goodwills. The one pictured was still priced at $299 while the other one in a less affluent neighborhood was $199. Still pretty pricey and for the most part not typical of the pricing of merchandise at all in their stores. These were probably twice the size of the ones that Walgreens has been carrying this season.


----------



## kittyvibe

wow, that coffin is great, does goodwill buy merchandise? I thought it was all donated? That large hanging reaper looks ginormous!


----------



## hallorenescene

Untitled Document

COUPON

Right now Shopko has their Halloween at 50% off. Here is a coupon for an additional 20% off on the 25th and 26th of Oct.


----------



## kittyvibe

also to note, ballpark guy at walmart is now $30 clearance. So is the hovering ghost $20, I bought for $40 with coupon at Spirit, I wish they accepted returns, they only do exchanges. Im not sure how they handle that if they dont have the same merchandise for exchanges though. I guess store credit. Anyone have more solid review on that policy?


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Thanks for the Wal-Mart heads-up, Kitty. I've been wanting that Animated Hovering Ghost, but there wasn't a Spirit store near me this year. I got the Baseball Ghoul Vendor just now, too. I don't do sports, and he's nowhere near Gothic, but dang, he's fun!

There's also something called the Animated Floating Monster Witch that's now $10. She's 5' tall, and moves and spins. If you click on her info, they actually have a video of her. I'm not sure I like the way she looks, but for $10, I can cannibalize her and make her something else...

Sorry, I have no idea about Spirit's return policy. Maybe they'll let you exchange it for something else?? 




kittyvibe said:


> also to note, ballpark guy at walmart is now $30 clearance. So is the hovering ghost $20, I bought for $40 with coupon at Spirit, I wish they accepted returns, they only do exchanges. Im not sure how they handle that if they dont have the same merchandise for exchanges though. I guess store credit. Anyone have more solid review on that policy?


----------



## Deathtouch

They have a contest at Halloween USA. This is what they have. I love it and want to win it.

halloweenusa3.jpg (image)


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Hooray! Baseball ghoul is finally mine and for $30!


----------



## malibuman

Darkpumpkin said:


> Hooray! Baseball ghoul is finally mine and for $30!


Yea, and I gave 70 bux's for it. What's bad is I ordered the haunted tree stump Saturday for 15 dollars and now it is 5 bux's.


----------



## davy2

Deathtouch said:


> They have a contest at Halloween USA. This is what they have. I love it and want to win it.
> 
> halloweenusa3.jpg (image)


I saw that Marionette at Spirit, it's very cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love that marionette clown/jester. He's huge! Good luck Davy2, hope you will it. When do they draw the winning name?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> Untitled Document
> 
> COUPON
> 
> Right now Shopko has their Halloween at 50% off. Here is a coupon for an additional 20% off on the 25th and 26th of Oct.




I've never heard of Shopko. What area of the country are they located in?


----------



## Darkpumpkin

malibuman said:


> Yea, and I gave 70 bux's for it. What's bad is I ordered the haunted tree stump Saturday for 15 dollars and now it is 5 bux's.


Well if it makes you feel any better, I tried to order that haunted tree stump and it's totally sold out. Not surprising for that price. I'd advise anyone considering the vendor ghoul to jump on him, I imagine he will be sold out before too long at that price.


----------



## kittyvibe

malibuman said:


> Yea, and I gave 70 bux's for it. What's bad is I ordered the haunted tree stump Saturday for 15 dollars and now it is 5 bux's.


well if you have the $30 to spare for a few weeks get the guy now at $30 and ship site to store if you can. Then return the old one for a refund of $70 at any store. Its what Im doing.


----------



## kittyvibe

also, has anyone seen the reaper banner guy in any spirit stores? locally my spirit stores only stocked the witch holding the banner  I at least wanted to view it, because I didnt get the witches as I originally thought I would because they look horrible quality in person  I cant believe how much they want for them. They were originally $100 and are half off now. Im looking for this 

Grim Reaper Hanging Banner in Decorations

does anyone have pictures of theirs?


----------



## Nox Arcana

Kittyvibe, I saw that Reaper Banner at Halloween USA, but the last time I went there, it was gone.


----------



## kittyvibe

Id settle for better pics at this point, then I might order from the webby, but Im not so sure about quality, Ive been disappointed like many others with the stuff this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco Halloween 3-CD set*

We were in Costco tonight and our store still had the giant bats in stock. They also had a 3-CD set entitled "Halloween: Songs and Sounds for a Spooky Celebration". $14.79. 

First CD is called Halloween Jam (apx. 45 minutes): Monster Mash, Voodoo in My Basement, Flying Saucers Rock & Roll, Say Leroy (the creature from the Black Lagoon is Your Father), A Nightmare on My Street, Freaks Come out at Night, Main theme from the Addams Family, Clap for the Wolfman, Drac the Knife (Mack the Knife), King Tut's Tomb, The Purple People Eater, and Psycho Suite: Prelude/The Murder/Finale

Second CD is called Frightening Movie Music (apx. 51 minutes): Nosferatu, The Exorcist, The Omen, Poltergeist, Halloween, A Nightmare on Elm Street, Hellraiser, Ghostbusters, Blade Runner, X-Files, Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone

Third CD is called Scary Sounds (apx. 30 minutes): Scary Sounds, Spine-tingling Screams, Dreadful...(can't make out ..)

Here's a pic of the cover and back side:


----------



## crowsnest

If anyone is looking for scene setters try factory card and party 
outlet, last night they had all of their scene setters 9.99
what a steal, this was in Pa. I was lucky enough to 
get 1 of the peeling wallpaper scene.
of course call before driving distances...


----------



## bethene

well, I must say, this year left much to be desired, even Halloween USA, and PartyCity, while better than most, and I enjoy wandering them, didn't have anything I really needed, Target had alot of things if I did a party, for interior decorating, Michaels was alright, but the Walmart by me. it isn't a super walmart, and they wanted to add food, eliminated some departments or made them smaller, and they almost totally eliminated Halloween, some costumes and very small pros, nothing worth even talking about, I don't know, if by makeing my own stuff, that I have become pickier, or if the really have gotten worse in the stores, we don't have a spirit around here, just a small section in Spencers, and with the whole change halloween thing, I am having my personal little boycott of them ,so have no idea how much they have,


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky
Shopko
it's in mason city iowa - a town of 50,000. 
they have Target, Wal-mart, K-mart, and Shopko
Walgreens
Mernards and Farm Fleet
Hobby Lobby
Dollar Tree and Dollar General
all the other stores you guys talk about, i pretty much only heard of from you guys. 
shopko has a cool witch i have been debating getting. she's just the upper 1/2 with gown hanging down. 
she was $39.99, last i checked she is $19.99.


----------



## kUITSUKU

The Michaels by me is selling all their halloween merchandise at 40% off and they replaced all the isles with Christmas merchandise. The only remaining Halloween props are in a cart in an isle. Very depressing.
Every family dollar I've been to has very little Halloween props out, all preparing for Christmas. The dollar tree is my only friend right now. :c


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kUITSUKU said:


> The Michaels by me is selling all their halloween merchandise at 40% off and they replaced all the isles with Christmas merchandise. The only remaining Halloween props are in a cart in an isle. Very depressing.
> Every family dollar I've been to has very little Halloween props out, all preparing for Christmas. The dollar tree is my only friend right now. :c



I was in MICHAELS this afternoon to pick up a few faux pumpkins for my singing pumpkin display (50% off I believe). They still had a nice selection left. I like Joann Fabric's Funkin pumpkins the best to carve (Joann's are on sale too), however Michaels has some nicer shapes to choose from (although they aren't Funkin). 

My Michaels had one long aisle of Halloween--signs, webs, Spookytown, bottles, eyeballs, foam skulls, bag o bones, tombstones, etc. still there. They also had a few short shelves of other halloween items. Most 40% off. Crafts, props (still a good variety), lights, Martha Stewart, Wilton...still quite a bit actually but limited numbers of the items. I picked up the halloween wall sconces they had (2 varieties lion-looking one and a vampire-looking one) which were on sale--something like $5 or $6--I thought they were pretty nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some more items spotted*

Here's the sconces that I picked up from Michaels (see previous post). Paid $5.39 a piece. They need creeping up, but a good deal for wood I think and the detail of the images.











Had to run to DOLLAR TREE today for some pumpkin light plugs and cords for my singing pumpkins and saw a few new things to my store. The bottle labels came in liter size and wine bottle size. 4 to a pack (although only 3 versions are pictured)


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, i like the labels, i have really vamped up a lot of bottles since i got some cool ones from my reaper. and those shelves are really, really cool


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Dropped into Joann Fabrics last night once I heard about the 60% off clearance from here. Most things were wiped out, but I got a good deal. I wanted to get a thank you present for my aunt because she is helping out a lot with my daughter's party. She has a farm called "Black Cat Valley"so as you guessed, she is nuts about black cats. I found her a giant tin black cat that was originally $24.99 knocked down to 9.99! She will flip!

I also found a very nice metal lantern with a witch at Big Lots for $7 that you can put a tealight in. I bought a fake one at the grocery store and it looks very nice. I'll have to post pics up. Any members who have a Big Lots by them, does yours happen to have the Munsters 2-pack on DVD for $4? I am DYING to track this down.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Darkpumpkin said:


> Dropped into Joann Fabrics last night once I heard about the 60% off clearance from here. Most things were wiped out, but I got a good deal..



I have also found Jo Ann's & Michaels to have good deals & nice little nick-nacks.

I purchased some great Halloween silhouette votives from them last year. Michael's had them again this year and I purchased more of them for 50% off. 
I will have to post a pic of them....they are really cute!

I have'nt purchased much this year, mainly because I have collected alot already and the stores, in my area, selection this year was a little slim. My guess is because the present condition of the economy. I usually get a few props, or a tombstone or two every year at Walmart, but they did not carry any of the yard decor this year......_no tombstones_, mainly costumes.

I have two of the Target EXTRA Large Jack 'O 'Lanterns from last year. I went to get another this year, and I found it is about 1/3 smaller in size. I thought maybe I had misread, but the tag did say EXTRA-Large $29.99. That's what I paid for them before..... I am not sure why they did that? 

Anyway, overall, I am happy with what I have.... *H1*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered five 2-ft. tarantulas over on Walmart.com for $5 each. They weren't offering the $.97 shipping on them so did the site-to-site shipping (won't come until after halloween but that's okay) so I didn't incur any shipping costs. I figured at $5 with a plastic body and poseable legs I couldn't afford to make it as nice and cheap as just buying it for this price. Guess you know what's going to be part of my theme next year!

Here's the link:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12335918


A number of their props have sold out already online. I just picked up my Baseball Vendor today (came in site-to-site at the $30 clearance price). The shaking spider victim is sold out online $20, and I really wish I would have seen the life-size animated hunch back with tray (over 5 feet tall) on clearance for $20 before it sold out. Darn.


----------



## hurricanegame

I just got back from the Dollar Store and I bought some more spider web to put around the bush and tree, purchased some pumpking stake lights, purchased a lawn sign and went to Walmart and got a good deal on some candy..


----------

